# (Cydra Rogues' Gallery-My Players STAY OUT)



## the Jester

*(Note: *I've resurrected this thread for my current SH stuff as well, since someone asked about the Bile Template- I thought I'd post it for you... The initial several posts worth of stuff is from my Old story hour, everything after the post in this color is from the new one.)



All right, so far the poll looks like a No to posting in the story hour itself, so I think I'll start a thread here that has some stats of the various stuff that the party in my story hour has encountered.  Some of this will be reposted from the homebrew monsters and house rules boards, but hey, what can you do...

To start with, I'll post some stuff from the earlier posts, such as the Fairy Avengers!

ZWEITER, 2nd-level korred barbarian; Small Fey; CR6; HD6d6+2d12+8; hp38; Init+2 (dex); Spd30’; AC19 (+1 size, +2 Dex, +2 natural, +4 chain shirt); 
Atk +10 melee (shears 1d4+4; or cudgel 1d6+4); SA Rage 1/day; Animate Rope, laugh (3/day, 60’ spread, Will save DC14 or stunned 1d4 rounds), rock throwing, spell like abilities; SQ Low-Light Vision, SR16; SV Fort +6, Ref+7, Will+6;  Str19, Dex15, Con12, Int12, Wis13, Cha12;
	Skills & Feats: Bluff +9, Climb +7, Hide +6, Jump +9, Listen +7, Move Silently +6, Perfom +6, Search +4, Spot +5; Alertness, Dodge, Mobility.
	Gear: Shears, cudgel, hair rope, 1 javelins of lightning*, chain shirt, 3 doses of poisoned mushroom extract (Fort DC16; initial damage 1d8 temporary Con, secondary damage 1 permanent Con); 14 gp, 5 sp.

	HUMBOLDT, 7th-level Ketzisti elf wizard (enchanter); CR7; Medium Humanoid (elf); HD7d4; hp21; Init +8 (+4 improved initiative, +4 dex); Spd 60’; AC 18(+4 dex, +4 mage armor) ; Atk +3   melee (quarterstaff 1d6); or +7  ranged (dagger 1d4); SA Spells; SV Fort, Ref, Will; Str10, Dex16 (currently 18), Con11, Int20, Wis12, Cha11;
	Skills & Feats: Alchemy +15, Concentration +10, Craft (silversmithing) +15, Knowledge (arcane, drugs) +15, Listen +3, Move Silently +6, Spellcraft +15, Spot +3, Tumble +8; Alertness (from familiar), Combat Reflexes, Craft Wand, Expertise, Improved Initiative, Scribe Scroll;
	Gear: Wand of Lightning Bolt (14 charges), Boots of Striding and Springing, Scroll (Stoneskin, Charm Monster, Dispel Magic), Wand of Haste (9 charges), 3 Potions of Cure Serious Wounds (10th-level caster, 3d8+10), spellbook, 3 daggers, quarterstaff, 50’ rope (silk); gold ring with a lion’s head (worth 150 gp), 4 pp, 33 gp.
	Spells Prepared (Opposition Schools: Divination and Necromancy; base save DC: 15 +spell level (17+spell level for Enchantment spells): 5 7 5 4 3
	0th level- Daze (x2), Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Resistance*;
1st level- Charm Person, Intoxicate, Mage Armor*, Magic Missile (x2)*, Magic Weapon, Shield;
2nd level- Cat’s Grace*, Contrariness, Mirror Image*, Steam Jet, Vacillation*;
3rd level- Displacement*, Fly*, Hold Person, Slow*;
4th level- Bonebreak, Confusion, Polymorph Self.

*Already cast.


In addition to the spells listed above, Humboldt has the following spells in his book:     
	0th level- Ghost Sound, Mending, Ray of Frost, Light, Read Magic;
	1st level- Alarm, Burning Hands, Endure Elements, Hypnotism, Unseen Servant;
	2nd level- Continual Flame, Daylight, Glitterdust, Shatter, Summon Monster II;
	3rd level- Dispel Magic, Lightning Bolt, Water Breathing, Wind Wall;
	4th level- Acid Web, Remove Curse, Wall of Ice. 


	Frentlet, Humboldt’s familiar (black cat): Small Animal; HD7d8; hp10; Init +2 (dex); Spd30’; AC18 (+2 size, +2 dex, +4 natural); Atk 2 claws +7 melee (1d2-4), bite +2 melee (1d3-4); Face/Reach 2-1/2’x2-1/2’/0’; SA Touch spells, SQ Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Speak With Master, Speak With Felines; SV Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +6; Str3, Dex15, Con 10, Int 9, Wis 12, Cha 7;
	Skills & Feats: As Humboldt, plus Balance +10, Clumb +5, Hide +17, Listen +4, Move Silently +9, Spot +4; Weapon Finesse (bite, claw).

Crowleigh, 5th-level fungus faerie rogue: Tiny Fey; CR7; HD6D6+12; hp35; Init +10 (+4 improved initiative, +6 dex); Spd 20’, fly 90’; AC21 (+6 dex, +2 size, +1 natural, +2 leather); Atk +2 melee (mw dagger 1d4-3 plus poison); or +9/9 melee (small shortbow 1d4-3 plus poison); Face/Reach 2.5’x2.5’/0’; SA Spell-like abilities, poison, sneak attack +3d6; SQ SR18; immune to compulsions; evasion, uncanny dodge (dex bonus to AC); SV Fort+2, Ref+6, Will +5; Str4, Dex22, Con15, Int16, Wis16, Cha16;
	Skills and Feats: Balance +17, Bluff +12, Escape Artist +15, Hide +18, Knowledge (nature) +5, Listen +12, Move Silently +15, Perform (drums, guided trip) +6, Search +12, Sense Motive +6, Spot +9, Tumble +17, Use Magic Device +12, Wilderness Lore +5; Dodge, Improved Initiative, Mobility, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.
	Gear:  Masterwork dagger, small shortbow, 22 arrows, potions of blur, invisibility, cure moderate wounds (2d8+10), cat’s grace; wand of fireballs (34 charges, 8th-level caster); leather armor; spell component pouch, pouch of blackroot grass (6 pinches); 6 sp, 5 cp.
	SPELL-LIKE ABILITIES: 3/day- Confusion, Dancing Lights, Mirror Image, See Invisible; 1/day- Black Visions, Legend Lore, Tongues; all cast as per a 12th-level sorcerer; base save DC=13+spell level.
	POISON (Ex): Fort save, DC12; initial and secondary damage 1d4 temporary Wis damage, carries over to Con; manifests as vivid hallucinations.



Okay then... I'll get back to this one with Titus the Clockwork Master pretty soon, as well as his mistress of chains buddy...


----------



## Ferret

Thats not german is it? The name.


----------



## the Jester

What, Zweiter?  Not that I know of; I just tried to think of funny fairy names at random (although Humboldt was obviously inspired by the killer weed).


----------



## the Jester

Both Anvar and Krunkshank are members of the elementalist base class from my game, so I'm reposting it here (I posted it some time ago on the house rules forum).  Included at the end this time is the Epic Level Elementalist info.





The Elementalist
The powers of the raw elements- Air, Earth, Fire and Water- are great, and they care little about the affairs of impure beings such as inhabit the Material Planes. But some individuals learn to tap into and channel their great energies nonetheless. These are the elementalists.
Adventurers: Elementalist motivations for adventuring vary as much as, or more than, those of other classes. Some seek new knowledge of the elemental powers, some seek wealth or power. 
Characteristics: An elementalist’s magic is based on his constitution score (due to the strain of channeling such powerful energies). Many of their special abilities are based on charisma or wisdom, making these both important abilities for an elementalist.
Alignment: An elementalist may be of any alignment; their divine patrons simply don’t care about them. Many tend towards neutrality or even evil, as greed and the hunger for power are often their prime motivations.
Religion: Elementalists don’t generally care about the gods or philosophy, but instead revering the elements and elemental powers. These forces are the mightiest forces of all. With proper training, one can draw upon their powers for one’s own needs.
Background: Elementalists exist in scattered pockets from Dorhaus to Strogass. Most of these are hidden enclaves and secret cults. Their reputation as a religion is forever tainted by the infamous Temple of Elemental Evil. Not all elementalists get along, however; in fact, the Temple of Elemental Evil was in large part overthrown by one.
Races: Dwarves and gnomes both make excellent geomancers. The vast majority of other elementalists are human, but other races have been known to take up the mantle.
Other Classes: Elementalists tend to view themselves as possessed of indisputably superior spellcasters, though others sometimes dispute this. They often clash with wizards and sorcerers due to this; they often clash with clerics because of their disregard for the gods, and they have ideas about nature that clash with those of druids. However, they make valuable companions due to their sheer raw power.



GAME RULE INFORMATION
Abilities: Constitution affects the elementalist’s spells and Fortitude saves (important for resisting the strain of their own spells; see below). A constitution of 10 + the spell’s level is required to cast an elemental spell.
Alignment: Any
Hit Die: d8
Class Skills: Bluff (cha), Climb (str), Concentration (con), Intimidate (cha), Jump (str), Knowledge (elements) (int), Scry (int), Sense Motive (wis), Spellcraft (int), Spot (wis), Swim (str), Wilderness Lore (wis). Skill points per level: 2 + int level (x4 at first level).
Base Attack: Medium (as cleric)
Good Saves: Fort
Bad Saves: Ref and Will


Level Special Abilities Spells Per Day 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
1 1st Favored Element 3 1
2 Perceive Elemental 4 2 0
3 Strain Resistance 1 4 2 1
4 Speak with Elemental 5 3 2 0
5 2nd Favored Element 5 3 2 1
6 Strain Resistance 2 6 3 3 2 0
7 Dismiss Elemental 6 4 3 2 1
8 Persuade Elemental 6 4 3 3 2 0
9 3rd Favored Element 7 4 4 3 2 1
10 Strain Resistance 5 7 4 4 3 3 2 0
11 Command Elemental 7 5 4 4 3 2 1
12 7 5 4 4 3 3 2 0
13 Strain Resistance 8 7 5 5 4 4 3 2 1
14 4th Favored Element 7 5 5 4 4 3 3 2 0
15 Plane Shift 1/day 7 5 5 4 4 4 3 2 1
16 Strain Resistance 10 7 5 5 5 4 4 3 3 2
17 7 5 5 5 5 4 3 3 2 1
18 Plane Shift 2/day 7 5 5 5 5 5 4 3 3 2 
19 Strain Resistance 15 7 5 5 5 5 5 4 4 3 3
20 Plane Shift 3/day 7 5 5 5 5 5 4 4 4 4

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Elementalists are proficient in all armor and shields and in all simple and martial weapons.
Spells: Elementalist spells are some of the strongest magicks but are limited in versatility. An elementalist can only cast spells from his favored element lists. These are divine spells based on constitution. The DC to resist an elementalist spell is 10 + spell level + caster’s con modifier. Like other divine casters, an elementalist may not cast a spell of an opposed alignment (though aligned spells are rare on the elementalist list).
Any time the elementalist casts a spell, he must make a Fort save against the spell’s save DC to avoid taking subdual damage from strain. The damage inflicted varies with the spell’s level, and the spell still takes effect normally.
Spell Level- Strain
0.....1d2
1.....1d4
2.....1d6
3.....2d4
4.....2d6
5.....2d8
6.....3d6
7.....5d4
8.....4d6+1
9.....5d6
The character’s strain resistance, if any, reduces strain damage just as any energy resistance does.
Favored Elements: The elementalist chooses his favored elements as he advances in level. He can select spells only from his favored element lists and those available to all elementalists. His class abilities also only function with regard to elementals or elemental planes of his favored elements.
As an elementalist gains mastery over more elements, he can channel more power to spells of elements he has favored longer. Much like a ranger’s favored enemy bonus, each additional favored element gives the elementalist a +1 bonus to all previous favored elements’ save DCs. Thus, if Krunkshank took earth as his first favored element, followed by fire and then air, his earth spell DCs are all increased by 2 and his fire DCs are increased by 1. Elementalists who begin with air are often known as Aeromancers; those who start with earth as Geomancers; those who first master fire as Pyromancers; and those who take water as their first favored element, as Hydromancers.
Perceive Elementals (Su): The elementalist can discriminate elementals from their surrounding element. For example, an elementalist can clearly see a water elemental even if it’s in water, a fire elemental in an inferno, etc. Elementals never gain from concealment in their element against an elementalist who favors that element.
Speak With Elementals (Sp): The elementalist can communicate with creatures with the elemental type, or genies, of any of their favored elements. This power can be activated once per day for up to 10 minutes.
Dismiss Elemental (Su): Once per day the elementalist may attempt to dismiss any elemental of a favored type within 60’, sending it back to its home plane. The elementalist must make a wisdom check (DC equal to the HD of the elemental plus the level of any spell or effect summoning it). This ability will affect up to 2 HD/class level of elemental creatures; all must be within 20’. This is a standard action. It does not provoke attacks of opportunity.
Persuade Elemental (Ex): If the elementalist can communicate with an elemental or genie of his favored element, he can attempt to persuade it not to attack, to allow his party passage, etc, as long as it does not directly violate the elemental or genie’s instructions, alignment, or nature. The caster must make a charisma check (DC 15 + elemental or genie’s wis bonus).
Command Elemental (Su): The elementalist may attempt to dominate an elemental of any of his favored types within 60’. This can be done once per day and will affect a single elemental of up to the elementalist’s hit dice. The target makes a Will save (DC 15 + Elementalist’s charisma bonus). If the elemental is already under the magical control of another creature, the elementalist and the other creature may make opposed charisma checks to control the creature from round to round.
Plane Shift (Sp): The elementalist may plane shift to a favored elemental plane (as per a plane shift spell) or back to his home plane, but only from a favored plane.

The Elementalist Spell List
0th level spells.....1st level spells.....2nd level spells
Bless Water (W).....Bane (All).....Continual Flame (F)
Create Water (W)......Bless (All)......Detect Chaos (All)
Curse Water (W).....Burning Hands (F).....Detect Evil (All)
Dancing Lights (F).....Cure Light Wounds (All).....Detect Good (All)
Detect Magic (All).....Detect Snares & Pits (E).....Detect Law (All)
Endure Elements (All).....Goodberry (E).....Detect Undead (All)
Faerie Fire (F).....Heat Metal (F).....Fire Trap (F)
Feather Fall (A).....Magic Stone (E).....Flame Blade (F)
Fist of Stone (E).....Metamorphose Liquids (W).....Flaming Sphere (F)
Flare (F).....Pass without Trace (E).....Fly (A)
Guidance (All).....Protection from Chaos (All).....Fog Cloud (A)
Mage Hand (A).....Protection from Evil (All).....Gust of Wind (A)
Purify Food & Drink (E, W).....Protection from Good (All).....Produce Flame (F)
Ray of Frost (W).....Protection from Law (All).....Protection from Elements (All)
Read Magic (All).....Resist Elements (All).....Pyrotechnics (F)
Resistance (All).....Unseen Servant (A).....Searing Light (F)
--.....--.....Soften Earth and Stone (E)
--.....--..... Water Walk (W)
--.....--.....Waterball (W)
--.....--.....Whispering Wind (A)

3rd level spells.....4th level spells.....5th level spells 
Air Walk (A).....Control Water (W).....Airy Water (A, W)
Call Lightning (A).....Control Winds (A).....Animate Flame (F) 
Cure Moderate Wounds (All).....Fire Shield (F).....Cloudkill (A)
Daylight (A, F).....Flame Strike (F).....Cone of Cold (W)
Endurance (All).....Ice Storm (W).....Dispel Chaos (All)
Fireball (F).....Mass Fly (A).....Dispel Evil (All)
Flame Arrow (F).....Passwall (E).....Dispel Good (All)
Gaseous Form (A).....Rusting Grasp (W).....Dispel Law (All)
Lesser Planar Ally (All).....Scrying (All).....Ethereal Jaunt (All)
Lester’s Antielemental Bolts (All).....Spike Stones (E).....Forest’s Fiery Constrictor (F)
Magic Circle vs. Chaos (All).....Stoneskin (E).....Heroes’ Feast (E, W)
Magic Circle vs. Evil (All).....Transmute Mud to Rock (E).....Ironwood (E)
Magic Circle vs. Good (All).....Transmute Rock to Mud (E).....Move Earth (E)
Magic Circle vs. Law (All).....Wall of Fire (F).....Planar Ally (All)
Pass Through Earth and Stone (E).....Wall of Ice (W).....Plane Shift (All)
Solid Fog (A)......Wall of Stone (E).....Stone Tell (E)
Stone Shape (E).....Wall of Iron (E).....Water Breathing (W)

6th level spells.....7th level spells.....8th level spells
Acid Fog (A, W).....Acid Storm (W).....Chariot of Sustarre (F)
Chain Lightning (A).....Airboat (A).....Crystalbrittle (E)
Control Weather (A).....Earthquake (E).....Greater Planar Ally (All)
Delayed Blast Fireball (F).....Fire Storm (F).....Horrid Wilting (W)
Etherealness (All).....Greater Scrying (All).....Iron Body (E)
Fire Seeds (F).....Incendiary Cloud (A, F).....Sunburst (F)
Flesh to Stone (E).....Phase Door (E).....True Seeing (All)
Geas/Quest (All).....Repel Metal or Stone (E).....Whirlwind (A)
Otiluke’s Freezing Sphere (W).....Suffocate (A).....--
Statue (E).....Transmute Water to Dust (W).....--
Stone to Flesh (E).....--.....--
Wind Walk (A)

9th level spells
Astral Projection (All)
Elemental Aura (All)
Elemental Swarm (All)
Estate Transference (All)
Gate (All)
Meteor Swarm (F)
Storm of Vengeance (A)
Tsunami (W)




Epic Elementalist
	The epic elementalist has incredible powers and total mastery of all four elements, but his powers can only increase with epic levels.  The elementalist’s epic feats are focused on the elements.  Another common path for epic level elementalists is to take up the paraelementalist prestige class.
	Other Options: Some epic level elementalists prefer to focus on item creation feats, as casting spells above 9th level- especially epic level elementalist spells- imposes horrible strain on the elementalist.
	Hit Die: d8
	Skill Points at Each Additional Level: 2 + int modifier

Elementalist Level	Special 
21
22
23			Bonus feat
24
25
26			Bonus feat
27
28
29			Bonus feat
30

	Spells: The elementalist gains no additional spells per day after 20th level, but his caster level is equal to his class level.
	Strain: The strain for elementalist spells above 9th level is as follows:
Spell Level	Strain			
10		6d6
11		7d6
12		9d6
13		11d6
14		13d6
15		15d6
Epic-Level:	All epic-level spells deal 10d10 points of strain.  The save DC is figured as though the spell level is ½ the Spellcraft DC of the spell.
	Bonus Feats: The elementalist gains a bonus feat (selected from the list of epic elementalist feats) every three levels.
	Bonus Elementalist Feats: Air Mastery, Armor Skin, Augmented Alchemy, Augmented Elemental Summoning, Automatic Quicken Spell, Automatic Silent Spell, Automatic Still Spell, Craft Epic Arms and Armor, Craft Epic Rod, Craft Epic Staff, Craft Epic Wondrous Item, Efficient Item Creation, Energy Resistance, Enhance Spell, Epic Endurance, Epic Fortitude, Epic Spell Focus, Epic Spell Penetration, Epic Spellcasting, Forge Epic Ring, Flame Master, Great Constitution, Improved Combat Casting, Improved Elemental Command, Improved Heighten Spell, Improved Spell Capacity, Intensify Spell, Multispell, One With the Earth, Permanent Emanation, Spell Stowaway, Tenacious Magic, Water Lord.



New Epic Feats for Cydra:

AIR MASTERY [Epic]
	You are resistant to air-based attacks.
	Prerequisites: Favored element (air), Knowledge (elements) (25 ranks)
	Benefit: You are considered to be two sizes larger for purposes of resisting the effects of wind.  You ignore the first 5 points of damage caused by any fog, cloud, or air-based attack.  Any penalties you suffer to missile fire due to wind are treated as if the wind was one level slower (see DMG pg. 87).

AUGMENTED ELEMENTAL SUMMONING [Epic]
	Any elementals you summon are more powerful than the average elemental of their size and type.
	Prerequisites: Favored element (all), Knowledge (elements) (25 ranks), Spellcraft (25 ranks)
	Benefit: Any elemental you summon has a strength, constitution, and wisdom 4 points higher than an average elemental of its type and size.

FLAME MASTER [Epic]
	Your fire spells inflict extra damage.
	Prerequisites: Favored element (fire), Spellcraft (25 ranks)
	Benefit: Any time a fire spell of yours deals damage, it deals an extra 2d6 hit points of damage.

IMPROVED ELEMENTAL COMMAND [Epic]
	You can command more than one elemental at a time.
	Prerequisites: Command Elemental class ability, Charisma 15+
	Benefit: You can command any number of elementals using your Command Elemental ability as long as the total HD does not exceed twice your elementalist level.

ONE WITH THE EARTH [Epic]
	While on the ground your prowess is enhanced.
	Prerequisites: Favored element (earth), Knowledge (elements) (25 ranks)
	Benefit: While standing on the earth you gain a +4 (unnamed) bonus to strength.

WATER LORD [Epic]
	You are able to move easily in water.
	Prerequisites: Favored element (water), Swim (25 ranks)
	Benefit: You gain a swim speed equal to your normal land speed and no longer suffer a penalty to Swim checks for gear carried.  You do, however, suffer your armor check penalty to Swim checks.

I'll post Anvar's stats before his disappearance when the steelship sank soon... and his stats after his reappearance a little later, after I get to that part in the story hour proper.


----------



## Jeph

the Jester said:
			
		

> *What, Zweiter?  Not that I know of; I just tried to think of funny fairy names at random (although Humboldt was obviously inspired by the killer weed). *




Actually, it is. It means 2nd. Masculine. (If it described a feminine word, it would be zweiten.)

erster,
zweiter,
dritter,
etc,
etc,
etc. . .


----------



## the Jester

Jeph said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Actually, it is. It means 2nd. Masculine. (If it described a feminine word, it would be zweiten.)
> 
> erster,
> zweiter,
> dritter,
> etc,
> etc,
> etc. . . *




Heh... once again I have created something with a hidden meaning that even _I_ wasn't aware of!


----------



## the Jester

More recently in my story hour, the pcs have fallen in with Zenvo; here are his stats (he's one of the highest-level folks in the town!)


Zenvo Dalais: AL N; Male halfling bard 7/rogue 3; CR10; HD10d6+10; hp48; AC14; Atk+9/4 melee (Wyvernclaw 1d4+1), +10/5 ranged (dagger 1d4); SA Spells, bardic music, sneak attack +2d6; SQ Uncanny dodge (dex bonus to AC), evasion; SV Fort +5, Ref +10, Will +7; Str11, Dex13, Con13, Int16, Wis11, Cha21;
	Skills & Feats: Bluff +14, Climb +3, Diplomacy +11, Escape Artist +7, Hide +11, Jump +5, Listen +6, Move Silently +6, Perform +18 (bottles of liquids, caricature, dancing, drums, flute, ghost stories, juggling, poetry, political jokes, satire, shadow puppets, spoons, tall tales) Pick Pockets +7, Search +7, Spot +6, Tumble +13; Hidden Threat, Improved Initiative, Quickdraw, Virtuoso (satire)
	Spells Known (15% chance of spell failure): 6442 (per day: 3 5 3 1) 0 level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Read Magic; 1st level: Cure Light Wounds, Hypnotism, Message, Ventriloquism; 2nd level: Enthrall, Hold Person.
	Gear: Cloak of Charisma +2, a Dagger +1, Backstabber named Wyvernsclaw (has a wyvern’s tooth set in the pommel; adds +2d6 sneak attack damage), potions of eagle’s splendor, invisibility, cure moderate wounds, an amulet of natural armor +1, mw studded leather armor, 4 daggers, mw flute, mw drums; purse of 38 gp, bottle of fine brandy (10 gpv)


----------



## the Jester

While we're at it, here are Zenvo's custom feats:

HIDDEN THREAT (General, Fighter)
	You are unusually capable of quickly drawing and striking when enemies leave you an opening.
	Prerequisites: Base attack +3, Quickdraw
	Benefit: If you have a melee weapon that you are proficient in on your person in easy reach, you may make attacks of opportunity as if you were armed with that weapon (for purposes of threatened area and such).  You may only use this feat with melee weapons with a normal (5’ for medium or small creatures) reach.

VIRTUOSO (General)
	You have a great talent for one specific type of performance.
	Prerequisites: Perform skill
	Benefit: You get a +4 competence bonus to a specific type of perform check.


----------



## las

The jester do you mind if I use some of you feats the one you showed me and one or two of the ones I have sean here look good.

Plus ill put you on my budy list.


----------



## the Jester

las said:
			
		

> *The jester do you mind if I use some of you feats the one you showed me and one or two of the ones I have sean here look good.
> 
> Plus ill put you on my budy list. *




Heck yeah, go for it!!  

   I'd be honored, and if you want I can email you all the custom feats in my game, it's a big phat word doc...


----------



## las

Do it then check out the Wuha thread some will be there. Ones already there.


----------



## the Jester

*The Juiblexian*

As promised, here are the stats on the Juiblexian priest the party fought several times (the fellow who shattered Horbin's holy symbol).  For anyone who doesn't know, ghaunadan are detailed in Monsters of Faerun.  They're intelligent shapechangers that are very similar to oozes but can form their bodies into humanoid shape.

BLETH, ghaunadan 3rd-level cleric of Juiblex: Medium Shapechanger; CR8; HD8d8+11; hp45; AC19 (+2 dex, +7 natural); Atk 2 pseudopods +6 melee (1d6+1 plus paralysis); or longsword +6 melee (1d8+1); Face/Reach 5'x5'/5'; SA Paralysis, charming gaze, smite 1/day (domain power); SQ Resist blunt weapons, disarm, blindsight, immunities; SV Fort +8, Ref +7, Will +8; Str 13, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16; 
     Skills and Feats: Bluff +11, Concentration +7, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +11, Hide +10; Dodge, Expertise, Improved Initiative, Toughness;
     Domains: Destruction and Evil; Spells prepared: (0 level) Detect Magic, Guidance (x2), Resistance; (1st level) Cure Light Wounds, Doom, Protection from Good*, Shield of Faith; (2nd level) Bull's Strength, Shatter*.
     *Domain spells.

Bleth was initially encountered with two grey oozes and an ochre jelly.


----------



## the Jester

*The garmorm*

This fellow is an old 2e Planescape monster I converted.  I never played Planescape, but boy were there cool monsters in it!





GARMORM
Large Outsider
Hit Dice:	5d8+25 (52 hp)
Initiative:	-1 (dex)
Speed:	Fly 150’ (poor); astral 140’ 
AC:	20 (-1 size, -1 dex, +12 natural)
Attacks:	Primary mouth +11 melee, five secondary mouths +9 melee 
Damage:	Primary mouth 2d6+6, five secondary mouths 1d4+3
Face/Reach:	5’x10’/5’
Special Attacks:	Improved grab, song of absorption, spells
Special Qualities:	Immune to mind-influencing effects, PR26, SR16
Saves:	Fort+9, Ref+3, Will+7
Abilities:	Str22, Dex9, Con20, Int14, Wis17, Cha17
Skills:	Concentration +13, Move Silently +7, Perform +11, Search +5, Spellcraft +9, Spot +11, Use Magic Device +11
Feats: 	Multiattack, weapon focus (bite)
Climate/Terrain:	Any (astral plane)
Organization:	Solitary
Challenge Rating:	7 (base; increases with spellcasting ability- see text)
Treasure:	Double standard
Alignment:	Always chaotic evil
Advancement Range:	6-8 HD (large); 9-15 HD (huge); 16-20 HD (gargantuan)
Description:	A garmorm is also known as a mindworm or faceworm.  It looks like a huge fat worm with a toothy jaw and faces pressing out from within its skin.  As it approaches its victims a garmorm sings its horrible song.  A garmorm feeds on mental energy and completely absorbs its victims into itself, consuming them; the victims become more faces pressing out, but singing joyously the song of the garmorm.

A garmorm’s treasure is in its gut, and often it can use the magic items within it to its advantage.  Occasionally a garmorm will vomit an item up and employ it with its mouth (such as a wand).  
Combat:	In combat a garmorm sings its deadly song.  At certain points of the song it snaps its teeth, using all of its mouths at once on various targets around it.  Worse still, if it grabs a target it can attempt to use its Song of Absorption power.  A garmorm is also able to cast spells if it has absorbed spell casting creatures.  It can use one mouth to cast a spell at the same time as all its other mouths attack but can only cast one spell per round.

Improved Grab (ex): To use this ability the garmorm must hit with its primary bite attack.  If it gets a hold it can attempt to use its song of  absorption ability the same round.

Song of Absorption (su): A grabbed victim must make a Will save, DC15, or have its mind absorbed, becoming one of the garmorm’s mental choir.  The victim is swallowed whole and another mouth sprouts on the garmorm.  If the victim could cast spells, the garmorm gains that spellcasting ability.

Spells: A garmorm usually has some spellcasting ability, depending on what it has consumed.  This is best determined by the dm’s needs.  A garmorm’s CR should be increased by 1 if it can cast spells of up to 2nd level; by 2 if it can cast spells of up to 5th level; and by 3 if it can cast spells of up to 9th level.


----------



## the Jester

*Blunder*

This is Blunder, the half-orc adventurer-hating head of the mercenaries' guild in Poppin.  He accompanies the pcs a couple of times on adventures.

Blunder, male half-orc F8; AL NE; CR8, HD8d10+32, hp74, Init+0 dex, Spd 20’, AC19 (+9 armor), Atk Greatsword +15/10 (2d6+10), mw mighty (+4) composite longbow +9/4 (1d8+4 mighty); SA Improved Sunder, SQ Darkvision; SV Fort +10, Ref +2, Will +3;  Str20, Dex10, Con18, Int9, Wis8, Cha13;
	Skills & Feats: Wilderness Lore +4-1/2; Cleave, Improved Sunder, Iron Will, Power Attack, Quickdraw, Sunder, Weapon Focus (greatsword), Weapon Specialization (greatsword).
	Gear: Full Plate +1, Greatsword +1, mw mighty (+4) composite longbow, 30 mw arrows, potions of haste, cure serious wounds (3), and bull’s strength, gold ring worth 100 gp with a lion’s head upon it, purse with 40 gp.



Of course, by the end of his sewage adventurers Bleth has shattered his bow...


----------



## the Jester

*Clockwork Servitors*

Here is the clockwork servitor template....


CLOCKWORK SERVITOR (Template)
	Master Control, a horrible “informational” entity, has built terrible servitors for thousands of years and more.  Most of them are the clockwork horrors, but even worse are the Clockwork Servitors- creatures it has modified with mechanical devices, controlling them from afar and using them to destroy whatever enemies are out of its initial reach.
	A clockwork servitor appears much as it once did, but wires, tubes, metal plates and control crystals are set in it.  The actual appearance of a clockwork servitor varies according to exactly which special qualities and special attacks it is gifted with.
	Clockwork servitors do not speak, but rarely Master Control will speak through them.

CREATING A CLOCKWORK SERVITOR
	“Clockwork servitor” is a template that can be added to any corporeal aberration, animal, beast, construct, dragon, fey, giant, humanoid, magical beast, monstrous humanoid, outsider, plant or shapechanger.  The creature’s type changes to aberration.  It uses all the base creature’s statistics except as noted hereafter.
AC: Increase natural armor by +5.
Attacks: If the creature does not already have a slam attack it gains one.  The base damage for this slam is 1d8 for a medium size creature, scaling normally.
Special Attacks: A clockwork servitor retains all the base creature’s special attacks with the exception of spells granted by a deity or by nature, and is typically instilled with 1d4+1 of the following special attacks, all of which are exceptional abilities:
	-Spinning Blades: The servitor has had a spinning blade attached to one arm or forelimb.  This blade deals a base 1d12 hp of damage, with a threat range of 18-20 and a nonmagical enhancement bonus of +2 due to the quality of the material and construction.
	-Range Finder: The servitor’s eyes have been replaced by strange crystalline devices, giving it a +4 (unnamed) bonus to ranged attack rolls.
	-Flame Thrower: The servitor has a flame throwing device implanted in it.  This allows a medium servitor to fire a 30’ cone of flame up to six times before needing to be recharged; damage is 3d10 for a medium creature, scaling with size (the tank can hold more fuel and burn it hotter in a larger creature) (Ref half, DC10+half HD+dex bonus).  The cone’s length increases or decreases by 10’ per change in size category from medium.
	-Electric Arc: The clockwork servitor can fire a line of electricity 5’ wide and 60’ long, dealing 6d8 damage (Ref half, DC10+half HD+dex bonus) as a standard action.  A medium or smaller creature can do this once per day; increase this by one time per day for every increase in size category.
	-Smasher: The clockwork servitor has either had one of its hands replaced by a large, hammer-like device or has had an additional limb grafted onto it.  The smasher can be used to attempt to strike an object without drawing an attack of opportunity; it has a nonmagical enhancement bonus of +2 and deals 2d6 points of damage to inanimate objects, ignoring the first 8 points of hardness.  (The smasher includes a sensor to aid in attacking the weakest point.)  The smasher deals less damage to creatures (1d6) and the clockwork servitor will use it against them rarely as it likely has a better attack form.
	-Slug Thrower: The servitor has a long tube built into it that can fire a burst of metal slugs as a ranged full attack action (range increment 120’), dealing 6d6 hp of damage.  A clockwork servitor can fire ten bursts if medium size, increasing or decreasing by one burst per size change.
	-Gas Generator: The clockwork servitor can expel a cloud of gas in a 20’ emanation.  All creatures within must make a Fort save, DC10+half HD+con bonus, or suffer 1d6 points of temporary dexterity damage; secondary damage is another 1d6 points of dex damage.
Special Qualities:  All clockwork servitors retain all their existing special qualities and gain the following:
	-Construct Traits: The servitor is immune to ability damage and drain, mind-affecting effects, poison, sleep, paralysis and subdual damage.  Unlike a true construct it is subject to death effects, critical hits, etc.
	-Electrical Immunity: All clockwork servitors are immune to electrical effects.
	-Hear Radio: Master Control retains control of the servitors through a mysterious nonmagical form of communication called “radio” that all servitors can hear, but which is generally inaudible to other creatures (with the exception of some constructs). 
	-Immunity to Bluff: A clockwork servitor cannot be bluffed by a living creature, as it has the ability to monitor the biofunctions of creatures around it.
Abilities: Adjust the base creature’s strength and dexterity by +6.  Note that unlike a true construct a clockwork servitor retains its constitution score.
Skills: A clockwork servitor gains a +10 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, Listen, Search and Spot checks.  
Feats: Clockwork servitors that qualify for them gain the following bonus feats: Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Expert Tactician, Fleet of Foot, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Initiative, Power Attack.
Challenge Rating: Adjust according to the base creature’s HD: up to 7, CR+3; HD 8 to 14, CR+2; HD15+, CR+1.
Alignment: A clockwork servitor is always Lawful Neutral.
Advancement: A clockwork servitor’s advancement comes only through the actions of Master Control, building more enhancements into it.  

REMOVING THE TEMPLATE
	Removing the clockwork servitor template magically requires a Limited Wish, Wish or Miracle spell.  A Shatter spell cast on the crystal will also work, although the clockwork servitor may attempt a Fort save to avoid the effect.  Alternately, if the controller crystal in the creature’s head or spine can be destroyed (hardness 8, hp 6; requires successful attack roll; the crystal has the character’s AC, +4 for size).  Finally, a Disable Device check, DC 36, will allow for the disabling of a control crystal.  
	When the crystal is removed the clockwork servitor falls into a deep comatose sleep for 10d4 hours.  All special attacks and qualities gained cease to function, though the grafts remain.  The ex-servitor’s strength and dexterity drop to 3 points below their level as a clockwork servitor.  An ex-servitor can take Hear Radio as a feat if desired the next time they are eligible for one.  The ex-servitor loses all feats gained as a servitor.



Here are Anvar and Titus as clockwork servitors!

ANVAR, 8th-level elementalist/3rd-level paraelementalist Clockwork Servitor; CR13; AL LN; HD11d8+44; hp87; Init +9 (+4 Improved Initiative, +5 dex); Spd20’; AC24 (+8 armor, +2 shield, +3 dex, +1 cover); Atk +14/6 melee (1d8+6 longsword +1) or +13/5 melee (spinning blade 1d12+5/18-20) or +17 ranged (1d10 heavy crossbow);  SA Spells, Smasher (attack object; 2d6, ignores first 8 points of hardness); Electric Arc (1/day, 5’ wide, 60’ long line of electricity deals 6d8 hp of damage; Ref half, DC20); Range Finder, Dismiss Elemental, Persuade Elemental, Unnatural Force (turns elementals); SQ Favored Elements (fire, earth, magma), Strain Resistance 4, Perceive Elemental, Speak With Elemental; Str21, Dex20, Con18, Int11, Wis10, Cha14; SV Fort +12, Ref +8, Will +3; 

Skill & Feats: Climb +15, Concentration +13, Jump +15, Knowledge (elements, planes) +8, Listen +10, Search +10, Spellcraft +10, Spot +10, Swim +8; Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Expert Tactician, Extend Spell, Fleet of Foot, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Reload, Spell Focus (evocation);

Spells Prepared (domain: Magma; base DC: 14+spell level, +1 for fire spells, +2 for evocations): 7 6+1 5+1 5+1 4+1 2+1 1+1: 0th level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Endure Elements (x2), Faerie Fire (x2), Flare; 1st level: Bless, Burning Hands, Cure Light Wounds (x3), Heat Metal (x2); 2nd level: Continual Flame, Flaming Sphere, Meld Into Stone, Protection from Elements, Pyrotechnics, Searing Light, Soften Earth & Stone; 3rd level: Cure Moderate Wounds, Fireball (x2), Magma Walk, Pass Through Earth and Stone, Stone Shape; 4th level: Fire Shield, Flame Strike, Lava Blade, Passwall, Wall of Stone; 5th level: Forest’s Fiery Constrictor, Stone Tell, Transmute Rock to Magma; 6th level: Flesh to Stone, Rain of Laval


TITUS, medium human Clockwork Servitor; 3rd level rogue/5th level transmuter/5th level clockwork master; AL LN; CR15; HD8d6+5d4+13; hp52; Init +10; Spd 30’; AC30 (+7 armor, +5 dex, +2 ring, +5 natural), Atk +9/+3 Melee (rapier 1d6+2) or +9/+3 melee (slam 1d8+2) or +19/14 Ranged (crossbow 1d10+1d6+1) or +19 (6d6 slug thrower); SA Spells, Slug Thrower (10 bursts), Sneak Attack +2d6, Range Finder ; SQ Immune to ability damage/drain, mind-affecting effects, poison, sleep, paralysis, subdual damage, electricity, bluffing; Blindsight 30’ radius (from clockwork ear), Darkvision 60’ (from clockwork eye), Evasion, Uncanny Dodge, Clockwork Efficiency, Advanced Crafting; Hear Radio; SV Fort +4, Ref +11, Will +7; Str15, Dex21, Con12, Int21 (26 with Fox’s Cunning active), Wis6, Cha11;

Skills & Feats: Alchemy +15, Appraise +6, Climb +12, Concentration +15, Craft (blacksmithing) +11, Craft (clockwork) +11 [+8 to craft checks to make or repair machinery], Decipher Script +7, Disable Device +24, Hide +6, Jump +12, Knowledge (Engineering) +8, Listen +26, Move Silently +6, Open Locks +20, Search +23, Spellcraft +10, Spot +21, Tumble +16, Use Magic Device +16; Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Craft Magic Arms & Armor, Craft Wondrous Item, Expert Tactician, Expertise, Fleet of Foot, Greater Spell Focus (transmutation), Improved Bull Rush, Improved Initiative, Point Blank Shot, Power Attack, Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (transmutation);

Gear: Ring of Protection +2, mithril chain shirt +3, masterwork rapier, Heavy Crossbow +1 Exploding (24 bolts), Wand of Cure Serious Wounds (20 charges remaining, requires use magic device check to use), potion of bull’s strength, potion of cat’s grace, potion of invisibility, amulet of shield guardians, masterwork thieves’ tools, masterwork clockwork tools, spellbook, 7 days rations.

Spells per day (note 10% arcane spell failure chance; base DC18+spell level while Fox’s Cunning lasts, 22+ spell level for transmutation spells; schools of opposition are Enchantment & Illusion): 5 4 3 2; spells prepared:  
0th level: Detect Magic, Mage Hand*, Ray of Enfeeblement (x2), Ray of Frost;
1st level: Magic Missile (x2), Repair Light Damage*, Shield; 
2nd level: Fox’s Cunning* (already cast), Repair Moderate Damage*, Steam Jet*;
3rd level: Haste*, Lightning Bolt. 
His spellbook also contains the following additional spells: 
1st level: Comprehend Languages, Identify, Mount, Ray of Enfeeblement, Unseen Servant;
2nd level: Filter, Living Link, Shatter;
3rd level:  Fly, Water Breathing, Slow, Wind Wall.

Titus is accompanied by his clockwork familiar, Beta (a metal clockwork familiar): Tiny construct; HD5d10; hp26; Init +5; Spd 20’; AC23 (+2 size, +5 natural, +4 dex, +2 deflection); Atk Bite +9 melee (1d4); SQ Construct, hardness 10, improved evasion, share protections, movement increase upgrade (included above); SV Fort +3, Ref +10, Will +10; Str10, Dex19, Con-, Int8, Wis12, Cha9. 



Hope you enjoy them... they were fun to run!


----------



## the Jester

*After this post it's all from the NEW story hour...*

 
Everything after this post will be from the Agents of Chaos story hour instead of the old one; this will help make it easy to find the break if anyone's interested (does anyone even read this anyhow??  )


----------



## the Jester

*The Bile Monster Template*

From the hideous Mt. Bile I give you- the Bile Monster template!

BILE MONSTERS
Bile monsters are creatures that have been mutated and changed by the horrible chemistry of the River of Bile or of Bile Mountain.  Many of the creatures exposed die, but some survive, toughened- and some even pass on their bile traits to their offspring.

Bile monsters appear similar to their base type, but always drool a frothy yellow bile from their maw.  They often have a mangy look, sometimes sweating profusely or shaking.

CREATING A BILE MONSTER
“Bile monster” is a template that can be added to any corporeal creature except for a construct.  If the base creature was an animal, beast, or vermin, its type changes to magical beast.  If it was a humanoid, its type changes to monstrous humanoid.  Except as noted, a bile monster uses the base creature’s statistics.

AC: Natural armor increases by +4.

Special Attacks: The bile monster gains the ability to spit bile in a 15’ radius spread, to a range of 60’.  This is an exceptional ability.  This attack requires all caught within to make a Fort save, DC 10 + ½ the creature’s Hit Dice + the creature’s constitution modifier.  If it fails, the victim takes acid and constitution damage according to the bile monster’s size as noted below.  Success indicates that the victim suffers half acid damage but no constitution damage.  A bile monster must wait 1d4 rounds before spitting bile again.

*Size of Monster - Acid/Constitution Damage Inflicted*
Small or smaller - 2d6 hp/1d4 con
Medium - 3d6 hp/1d6 con
Large - 4d6 hp/2d4 con
Huge - 6d6 hp/2d6 con
Gargantuan - 8d6 hp/2d8 con
Colossal - 10d6 hp/3d6 con

Special Qualities: The bile monster keeps all its old special qualities and gains the following:

Agonized Existence (Ex): Because its bile-ridden form leaves it in perpetual pain, the bile monster is immune to effects based on pain.  If it falls subject to any enchantment effect or morale penalty, it automatically shakes off the effect in only 1d4 rounds.

Immunities (Ex): A bile monster is immune to acid or poison.  Note that the bile spitting ability can still do con damage to a bile monster, but the River of Bile itself does damage through acid and poison, so bile monsters are immune to the effects of the river.

Saves: Same as the base creature, but adjusted for higher constitution score.

Abilities: Increase the bile monster’s ability scores as follows: Str +4, Con +4.

Skills: Same as the base creature.
Feats: Same as the base creature.

Climate/Terrain: Around the River of Bile, Bile Mountain or the Sea of Bile only.
Organization: Same as the base creature.
Challenge Rating: Same as the base creature +2.
Treasure: Same as the base creature.
Alignment: Always evil.
Advancement: Same as the base creature.


SAMPLE BILE MONSTER:

*BILE TENEBROUS WORM*
Medium Outsider
Hit Dice: 10d8+30 (75 hp)
Initiative: +3 (dex)
Speed: 30’
AC: 23 (+3 dex, +10 natural)
Attacks: Bite +15 melee
Damage: Bite 2d6+6 and 1d6 acid
Face/Reach: 5’x5’/5’
Special Attacks: Spit bile, acid, bristles
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60’, agonized existence, acid and poison immunity
Saves: Fort +10, Ref +10, Will +7
Abilities: Str 18, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 10, Cha 2
Skills: Hide +9, Listen +12, Move Silently +11, Search +2, Spot +12
Feats: Alertness, Weapon Focus (bite)
Climate/Terrain: Any land and underground
Organization: Solitary
Challenge Rating: 10
Treasure: None
Alignment: Always neutral evil
Advancement: 11-16 HD (medium), 17-30 HD (large)

Spit Bile (Ex): 60’ range, area 15’ radius spread; Fort DC 18 or suffer 3d6 acid damage and 1d6 con damage.  On a successful save, the victim still suffers half the acid damage.

Acid (Ex): Every bite attack deals acid damage.

Bristles (Ex): Any creature attacking with a natural weapon, an unarmed strike or a weapon with a reach of less than 10’ must make a Reflex save, DC 16, or brush up against the monster’s bristles (Fort DC 16 or become paralyzed for 1d4 rounds and then suffer 3d6 con damage).

Agonized Existence (Ex): Because its bile-ridden form leaves it in perpetual pain, the bile monster is immune to effects based on pain.  If it falls subject to any enchantment effect or morale penalty, it automatically shakes off the effect in only 1d4 rounds.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Thanks Jester!


----------



## the Jester

*YUNGO HUNGERS!!!*

Don't mention it!  

Here's Yungo, the Otyugh Barbarian!



Yungo, 9th-level barbarian otyugh (CR 13): Large aberration; HD 6d8+9d12+45; hp 132; Init +0, Spd 30’; AC (-1 size, +8 natural); Atk +16 melee (2 tentacle rakes 1d6+4 plus improved grab at +20; if Yungo gets a hold he can constrict for 1d6+6) and +14 melee (bite 1d4+2 plus filth fever- Fort DC 12); SA Rage 3/day, improved grab, constrict, disease; SQ Uncanny dodge (dex bonus to AC, can’t be flanked except by 13th level rogue), scent; SV Fort +11, Ref +5, Will +8; Str 19, Dex 10, Con 17, Int 4, Wis 10, Cha 7;

Skills & Feats: Hide +5, Listen +15, Spot +9; Alertness, Improved Bull Rush, Multiattack, Power Attack.

Tactics: While in the privy, Yungo has three-quarters cover (+7 cover bonus to AC) from enemies except for those right around the hole, against whom it has half cover (+4 cover bonus to AC).  Of course, enemies also receive a similar bonus against it.  If pcs or Yungo want to clear the privy away, it can be attacked (AC 5, hardness 5, hp 10).

-
-
-
-
-
-Sadly, poor Yungo died without ever inflicting any damage due to Alcar's DR.  

Of course, Alcar's a _tough_ mother.


----------



## the Jester

*Zestruxion the Death Knight*

Here's the death knight the pcs fought early on in the Agents of Chaos story (he was hanging out with the formians).




*Zestruxion, Death Knight (former human) 4th-level fighter/3rd-level rogue/6th-level gladiator (CR16):* Medium undead; HD 13d12; hp 74; Init +6; Spd 20’; AC29 (+5 natural, +11 armor, +1 dex, +2 natural); Atk +24/19/14 melee (+4 greatsword 2d6+16/17-20) or +20/15/10 melee (heavy lance +1 1d8+8/x3) or +19/14/9 melee touch (1d8+2 negative energy damage plus one point of Con damage; Will save, DC17, reduces damage to half and negates the constitution damage) or +15/10/5 ranged (+1 mighty (+4) composite longbow 1d8+5/x3); SA Abyssal blast (20’ radius spread, 920’ range; deals 13d6 hp of damage, half fire and half divine; Ref half DC 17), fear aura (creatures with less than 5 HD within 5’ must make a Will save, DC 17, or be affected by a fear spell, sneak attack +2d6, improved feint, exhaust opponent, roar of the crowd, improved coup de grace; SQ  DR15/+1, SR23, turn immunity, immune to cold, electricity, and polymorphing, undead,  uncanny dodge (dex bonus to AC), evasion, study opponent +2, Str 27, Dex 14, Con -, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 12;

*Skills and Feats:* Balance +10, Bluff +12, Climb +16, Intimidate +17, Jump +18, Listen +8, Ride +16, Search +6, Spot +8, Tumble +14, Use Magic Device +7; Improved Critical (greatsword), Improved Initiative, Mounted Combat, Power Attack, Quickdraw, Ride-By Attack, Spirited Charge, Weapon Focus (greatsword), Weapon Specialization (greatsword);

*Gear:* Full plate +2, greatsword +4, amulet of natural armor +2, mighty (+4) composite longbow +1, merciful [deals subdual damage rather than real damage], wand of charm person (25 charges), heavy lance +1, gauntlets of ogre power, four vials of acid, one flask of alchemist’s fire; purse contains 1000 pp and four perfect small sapphires (3000 gp value each). 




_Notes:_ The gladiator prc is in Sword and Fist. 

Unfortunately, when he used his Abyssal blast on Lester I rolled total crap for damage and the L made his save, resulting in a piddly 15 points of damage or thereabouts.  Oh well, can't win them all... and I'm still checking the pcs' strengths; it's the highest level 3e campaign I've run yet, and the highest level 3e campaign I've seen develop from 1st level.  Also, Lester is an old 2e pc converted up, so I'm still surprised at how studly he is compared to your average 15th-level 3e character (his wealth is prolly above baseline value, too- back in the day, nobody got close to 20th level without years and years of accumulating goodies).


----------



## the Jester

*Seeker Missiles*

*SEEKER MISSILES*
Evocation
[Force]
Level: Wiz/Sor 5
Range: See text
Targets: Up to five creatures separated by any distance
Duration: 1 round/level
Saving Throw: See text

A higher level variant of magic missile, seeker missiles fly 100’+10’/level every round until they reach their targets.  You may target each missile at a different target if you desire.  The more exactly you know the target’s position the better your odds of successfully striking him.  The missiles seek with the intelligence and knowledge you have except that the only action they will take is to move at their maximum speed each round until they can strike the victim (they won’t lurk in hiding or anything like that).  If you can see the victim they are an easy mark; otherwise the missiles streak away to try to seek him.

A seeker missile that reaches its target zips in to attack.  The target must make a Reflex save or be hit for 2d6 hp.  If the missile fails to connect, it will swing around for another pass each round as long as the spell continues.

Except as noted above, this spell is the same as magic missile.


----------



## the Jester

*Chronal Repeater*
Large Construct (time)
Hit Dice: 15d10 (82 hp)
Initiative: Always 28 (see text)
Speed: Fly 90’
AC: 28 (-1 size, +4 dex, +4 haste, +4 insight, +7 natural)
Attacks: Slam +12/7 melee
Damage: Slam 1d8+9 plus slow plus stun
Face/Reach: 5’x5’/10’
Special Attacks: Repetitive strike, sand, slow, stun
Special Qualities: Perfect initiative, haste, temporal displacement, improved evasion, uncanny dodge, fast healing 5, disappear
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +9, Will +6
Abilities: Str 24, Dex 19, Con -, Int 15, Wis 12, Cha 12
Feats: Improved Initiative*, Mobility*
Climate/Terrain: Any
Organization: Solitary
Challenge Rating: 17
Treasure: Standard
Alignment: Often lawful neutral
Advancement Range: 16-21 HD (large), 22-44 HD (huge), 45 HD (gargantuan)

A chronal repeater is a very rare construct made by one who is gaining a significant mastery over time.  The creature looks like a rapidly spinning bluish-grey cloud of vapor that leaves a trail of silver sand behind it.  Chronal repeaters speak no languages but understand their creator’s primary language.  

*Combat:*A chronal repeater is a dangerous opponent in battle.  It seeks to move across as much of the battlefield as possible, spreading its sand everywhere.  A chronal repeater usually uses its repetitive strike ability every round.

*Repetitive Strike (Su): Because it can wander over the timeline in ways normal creatures cannot, a chronal repeater can attack three different opponents at once as an attack or full attack option.  If it does this, it must attack the same three creatures each round for three rounds and seems to split in three as it does so.  If it cannot attack a creature in the second and third rounds of using this ability, the chronal repeater suffers 2d6 points of damage per opponent that it cannot attack per round.  The chronal repeater can also split itself seemingly in two to flank an opponent with itself and attack him twice, but if it does this it must attack the same opponent for two rounds.

Sand (Su): For three rounds after a chronal repeater has passed, it leaves a trail of glittering sand through the air in its wake.  Any creature that travels through this trail must make a Fortitude save, DC 18, or suffer 1d4 points each temporary dex and con damage.  An area dispel magic will destroy all the sand in the area of effect if the caster’s dispel check against a 15th-level caster is successful.  A break enchantment spell will also dispel the sand in its area of effect.

Slow (Su): Any creature struck by the chronal repeater’s slam attack must make a Will save, DC 18, or be slowed (as the spell, 15th level caster).

Stun (Su): Any creature struck by the chronal repeater’s slam attack must also make a Fort save, DC 18, or be stunned for 1d4 rounds.

Perfect Initiative (Su): Because it can jump back in time to react more quickly, the chronal repeater is always treated as if it rolled a 20 for initiative.

Haste (Su): The chronal repeater is always hasted (as the spell, 15th level caster); this ability can be resumed as a free action if it is dispelled or suppressed.

Temporal Displacement (Su): Because it can sometimes move out of the way after the fact, all attacks, even ones that normally never miss such as magic missiles, suffer a 50% miss chance against the chronal repeater.

Disappear (Su): As a standard action the chronal repeater can disappear.  It still leaves a trail of silver sand, however. 

Feats: The chronal repeater gains improved initiative and mobility as bonus feats, even though it does not have the prerequisite for mobility.*


----------



## the Jester

*The Chronal Repeater*

The nasty thing the pcs fought that kept splitting in two and three and all that stuff is a _chronal repeater_.  Why was it there?   Well, you may find out sometime in the story hour...



*Chronal Repeater*
Large Construct (time)
Hit Dice: 15d10 (82 hp)
Initiative: Always 28 (see text)
Speed: Fly 90’
AC: 28 (-1 size, +4 dex, +4 haste, +4 insight, +7 natural)
Attacks: Slam +12/7 melee
Damage: Slam 1d8+9 plus slow plus stun
Face/Reach: 5’x5’/10’
Special Attacks: Repetitive strike, sand, slow, stun
Special Qualities: Perfect initiative, haste, temporal displacement, improved evasion, uncanny dodge, fast healing 5, disappear
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +9, Will +6
Abilities: Str 24, Dex 19, Con -, Int 15, Wis 12, Cha 12
Feats: Improved Initiative*, Mobility*
Climate/Terrain: Any
Organization: Solitary
Challenge Rating: 17
Treasure: Standard
Alignment: Often lawful neutral
Advancement Range: 16-21 HD (large), 22-44 HD (huge), 45 HD (gargantuan)

A chronal repeater is a very rare construct made by one who is gaining a significant mastery over time.  The creature looks like a rapidly spinning bluish-grey cloud of vapor that leaves a trail of silver sand behind it.  Chronal repeaters speak no languages but understand their creator’s primary language.  

*Combat:*A chronal repeater is a dangerous opponent in battle.  It seeks to move across as much of the battlefield as possible, spreading its sand everywhere.  A chronal repeater usually uses its repetitive strike ability every round.

*Repetitive Strike (Su): Because it can wander over the timeline in ways normal creatures cannot, a chronal repeater can attack three different opponents at once as an attack or full attack option.  If it does this, it must attack the same three creatures each round for three rounds and seems to split in three as it does so.  If it cannot attack a creature in the second and third rounds of using this ability, the chronal repeater suffers 2d6 points of damage per opponent that it cannot attack per round.  The chronal repeater can also split itself seemingly in two to flank an opponent with itself and attack him twice, but if it does this it must attack the same opponent for two rounds.

Sand (Su): For three rounds after a chronal repeater has passed, it leaves a trail of glittering sand through the air in its wake.  Any creature that travels through this trail must make a Fortitude save, DC 18, or suffer 1d4 points each temporary dex and con damage.  An area dispel magic will destroy all the sand in the area of effect if the caster’s dispel check against a 15th-level caster is successful.  A break enchantment spell will also dispel the sand in its area of effect.

Slow (Su): Any creature struck by the chronal repeater’s slam attack must make a Will save, DC 18, or be slowed (as the spell, 15th level caster).

Stun (Su): Any creature struck by the chronal repeater’s slam attack must also make a Fort save, DC 18, or be stunned for 1d4 rounds.

Perfect Initiative (Su): Because it can jump back in time to react more quickly, the chronal repeater is always treated as if it rolled a 20 for initiative.

Haste (Su): The chronal repeater is always hasted (as the spell, 15th level caster); this ability can be resumed as a free action if it is dispelled or suppressed.

Temporal Displacement (Su): Because it can sometimes move out of the way after the fact, all attacks, even ones that normally never miss such as magic missiles, suffer a 50% miss chance against the chronal repeater.

Disappear (Su): As a standard action the chronal repeater can disappear.  It still leaves a trail of silver sand, however. 

Feats: The chronal repeater gains improved initiative and mobility as bonus feats, even though it does not have the prerequisite for mobility.*


----------



## the Jester

*Red-Eye*

*Red-Eye, bile beholder barbarian 3 (CR 18):* AL CE; Medium aberration; HD 11d8 + 3d12+42 (11d8+3d12+70 with rage); hp 108 (136 with rage); Init +5; Spd 5’, fly 20’; AC 25 (-1 size, +1 dex, +15 natural) (23 with rage), 10 touch (8 with rage), 24 flat-footed (22 with rage); Atk +11 ranged touch (eye beams) and +9 melee (+11 with rage) (bite 2d4+6, 2d4+9 with rage); Face/Reach 5’x5’/5’; SA Spit bile (60’ range, 15’ radius spread; inflicts 4d6 acid damage and deals 2d4 con damage; Fort save, DC 20, for half damage and no con damage), rage 1/day, eye beams-even when moving at full speed or attacking may fire all eye beams each round; three targets per arc except up; caster level 13; range 150’, save DC 18; rays are charm person, charm monster, sleep, slow, fear,  (Will save negates), inflict moderate wounds (Will save half), flesh to stone (Fort save negates), disintegrate, and finger of death (Fort save partial); SQ Agonized existence (immune to pain-based effects, shake off enchantments in 1d4 rounds), all-around vision (can’t be flanked), antimagic cone (150’ cone, as antimagic field, caster level 13th), flight (exceptional ability), immune to acid and poison, uncanny dodge; SV Fort +4, Ref +3, Will +1; Str 18, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 15, Cha 15;

*Skills and Feats:* Hide +7, Intimidate +13, Knowledge (arcana) +20, Listen +18, Search +18, Spot +20; Alertness, Flyby Attack, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Shot on the Run.


----------



## the Jester

*Axon and Axel*

Axon and Axel are nigh-epic level villains- together they make an EL 20.  They're _nimblewrights,_ given class levels.  Nimblewrights, for those not familiar with them, are these cool intelligent constructs in the MM2.  They already have a threat range of 12-20 as a nimblewright ability; I thought that I could get Axon's threat range down to 3-20, but alas, turns out 7-20 was the best I could do without cheating.  



*Axon,* nimblewright fighter 4/weapon master 7 (CR 18): Medium construct; HD 21d10; hp128; Init +10, Spd 40’, AC 27 (+7 natural, +10 dex), 31 with haste; Atk +27 melee (2 rapier-hands 2d6+10/7-20) or +27 melee (3 rapier-hands 2d6+10/7-20 when flanking with tandem fighting); SA Spell-like abilities (at will- alter self, cat’s grace, entropic shield, feather fall, haste), tripping thrust (a medium or smaller creature must make a Ref save, DC 28, or be tripped on a critical hit), ki damage 7/day (automatically maximum damage, can’t use with a crit), increase critical modifier to x3 three times per day; SQ Augmented critical, construct, SR 27, superior weapon focus, superior combat reflexes (13 attacks of opportunity per round), vulnerabilities (cold slows for 3 rounds, fire stuns for 1 round); SV Fort +10, Ref +16, Will +9; Str 26, Dex 30, Con -, Int 10, Wis 17, Cha 19; 

*Skills and Feats:* Intimidate +8, Tumble +17; Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Dual Strike, Expertise, Improved Critical, Improved Disarm, Mobility, Spring Attack, Tandem Fighting, Weapon Focus (rapier-hands), Weapon Specialization (rapier-hands), Whirlwind Attack.



*Axel,* nimblewright rogue 11 (CR 18): Medium construct; HD 10d10+11d6; hp 107; Init +16; Spd 40’; AC 29 (+7 natural, +12 dex), 33 with haste; Atk +21 melee (2 rapier-hands 2d6+6/12-20) or +21 melee (3 rapier-hands 2d6+6 when flanking with tandem fighting); SA Sneak attack +6d6, spell-like abilities (at will- alter self, cat’s grace, entropic shield, feather fall, haste), tripping thrust (a medium or smaller creature must make a Ref save, DC 28, or be tripped on a critical hit); SQ Improved evasion, uncanny dodge (dex bonus to AC, can’t be flanked except by a rogue of 15th level, +1 vs. traps), augmented critical, construct, SR 27, vulnerabilities (cold slows for 3 rounds, fire stuns for 1 round); SV Fort +6, Ref +21 plus improved evasion, Will +9; Str 22, Dex 35, Con -, Int 10, Wis 17, Cha 19; 

*Skills and Feats:* Balance +26, Bluff +23, Climb +13, Jump +30, Sense Motive +10, Tumble +36; Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Dual Strike, Expertise, Improved Disarm, Improved Initiative, Mobility, Spring Attack, Tandem Fighting.


----------



## the Jester

*Chemnu the Bile Lord*

For your entertainment, the Bile Lord Chemnu!!


*CHEMNU*, Bile Lord (CR 21): Large giant; *HD* 20d8+240; hp 308; Init +4; Spd 30’; *AC* 31 (-1 size, +2 deflection, +10 natural, +10 insight); *Atk* +30 melee (2 claws 1d8+7 plus 2d6 acid plus disease _(Fort save, DC 17, or contract bilechia- incubation 1 day, damage 1d4 str, dex and con; manifests as vomiting, fever, aching joints and weakness; passes with only one successful save)_ plus poison _(Fort save, DC 32; initial and secondary damage 1d6 wis)_; Face/Reach 5’x5’/10’; *SA* Psionics _(at will- all attack/defense modes, aura alteration, aura sight, crisis of breath, greater domination, sending, ultrablast; manifester level 20th; save DC 1d20+ power level + 10),_ spells; *SQ* SR/PR 25, fast healing 20, sickening cloud _(15’ emanation; all within must make a Fort save, DC 32, or be sickened for 2d6 minutes- suffering a -2 circumstance penalty to attacks, skill checks, saving throws and damage)_, uncanny insight _(retain dex bonus to AC if caught flat-footed, insight bonus to attacks, AC and Will saves)_; *SV* Fort +24, Ref +6, Will +24; Str 20, Dex 11, Con 35, Into 30, Wis 15, Cha 30;

*Skills and Feats:* Concentration +35, Knowledge (arcana) +30, Knowledge (history) +30, Knowledge (psionics) +30, Spellcraft +41, Use Magic Device +20; Alertness, Epic Will, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Silent Spell;

*Spells Known* _(per day: 6 9 9 8 8 8 8 6 4; base save DC: 20 + spell level):_ 0 level- dancing lights, daze, detect magic, mage hand, mending, prestidigitation, quicksober, ray of frost, resistance; 1st level- cause fear, grease, magic missile, ray of enfeeblement, shield; 2nd level- continual flame, flaming sphere, mirror image, see invisibility, shatter; 3rd level- fireball, halt undead, hold person, tongues; 4th level- arcane eye, ice storm, scrying, wall of fire; 5th level- cone of cold, stone shape, telekinesis, wall of force; 6th level- antimagic field, disintegrate, true seeing; 7th level- finger of death, sequester; 8th level- Bigby’s clenched fist.



When the pcs face the other Bile Lords they'll find it even tougher; I'm updating them to be more in-line with the ~3.25 type stuff in Savage Species and Fiend Folio (thus, they'll have two more feats and prolly some more skill points to boot).

And _that_ fight will come just about as soon as the pcs are in dire straits....


----------



## Technik4

Man he is quite the monster. He put a lot of that to good use except Ultrablast? Seems like a good psionic power to use.

I think you use psionics are same as magic, but did you also subsume Spellcraft and Psicraft (as Chemnu has one hell of a spellcraft, but 0 psicraft). Also do the Bile Lords not have magic items of their own?

Whew, I wouldn't want to tango with Chemnu and all those other baddies...seems like the fact that there were so many pcs is the reason they beat out a EL 20+ encounter!

Technik


----------



## the Jester

Technik4 said:
			
		

> *Man he is quite the monster. He put a lot of that to good use except Ultrablast? Seems like a good psionic power to use.*




Actually, I didn't have the PsiHB with me that day or I might have used it- but as things fell out, he didn't really have much of a spare moment to do it in.

*



			I think you use psionics are same as magic, but did you also subsume Spellcraft and Psicraft (as Chemnu has one hell of a spellcraft, but 0 psicraft). Also do the Bile Lords not have magic items of their own?
		
Click to expand...


*
Actually, I use a kind of in-between psionic/magic "translucency" system where they are related but not exactly the same- that's why it specifies that Chemnu has both SR and PR of 25.  

As for equipment, the Bile Lords had been locked up in Bile Mountain for a very long time- tens of thousands of years- with no access to anything new that they couldn't just magick up... so although Chemnu had a few potions, that was about it.

_Next time_, however, the other Bile Lords will have several major advantages: they're not trapped in Bile Mountain anymore, so they can get some good gear to use on the pcs; they've seen the party in action and have a very good idea of their capabilities now; and they know to expect that Sybele will be packing an easily-shattered globe of green slime. 

*



			Whew, I wouldn't want to tango with Chemnu and all those other baddies...seems like the fact that there were so many pcs is the reason they beat out a EL 20+ encounter!
		
Click to expand...


*
That and good tactics.  My players are all very smart and pretty much all very savvy.  These are the kinds of players that aren't afraid to take chances, know how to use teamwork, and think very quickly on their feet.  They're also all very tactically-minded- they were constantly flanking, trying to break flanking when Axon and Axel moved into it, trying to capitalize on what vulnerabilities they could figure out, etc.

Note that Chemnu's stats buffed were even better- add another +7 cover bonus for his _shield_ spell, the _mirror images_ he kept casting, etc....


----------



## Talix

Definitely reading, and I appreciate the info on feats, Seeker Missles, Chumnu, and the Chronal Repeater (supremely nifty!).

If you link to this thread every time you put something new in it from the storyhour, I'll remember it and read it more often, though.


----------



## the Jester

Talix said:
			
		

> *If you link to this thread every time you put something new in it from the storyhour, I'll remember it and read it more often, though.   *




Point taken, I'll try to do that from now on...


----------



## the Jester

*A Few of Orbius' Other Spells...*

Some high-level divinations that Orbius has in his spellbook now...


*PERFECT IDENTIFICATION*
Divination
Level: Sor/Wiz 8
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 hour
Range: Close (25’+5’/2 levels)
Target: One object/3 levels
Duration: 1 round/level (D)
Saving Throw: See text
Spell Resistance: Object (harmless)

You learn the full properties of magical items in a very short time.  You may make a caster level check or a Spellcraft check (whichever is better) (DC equal to the item’s caster level); if you succeed, you learn all the item’s properties, including whether it is cursed, how many charges it has, etc.  If your check fails you may try again the next round or you may attempt to identify a different item, but if you return to an item once you’ve moved on to another it counts as another target object.

Perfect identification has no affect on artifacts, and the caster has no way of knowing whether the item is an artifact or is simply of too high a caster level to identify.

Material component: a large pearl of extraordinary value and quality (worth no less than 1000 gp.) 



*PIERCING CLARITY*
Divination
Level: Sor/Wiz 8, Clr 8
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Personal 
Target: You
Duration: 10 minutes/level

This spell gives you an extraordinary mental clarity.  You become immune to charm, confusion, domination and stunning effects, and you gain an insight bonus equal to your caster level to Decipher Script, Knowledge, Listen, Search, Sense Motive and Spot checks.  (This does not allow you to use a trained-only skill without ranks in it.)

Material components: a clear crystal lens.


----------



## Greybar

Orbius uses Contact Other Plane heavily, right?
Has he considered making a higher level version of that?

I like the Bile Template, by the way.

John


----------



## the Jester

He uses _commune_ more often, being a divine oracle.


----------



## Greybar

I was just noticing that he gets more than yes/no answers most of the time.  Is that a special power of the Divine Oracle? (being at work and not having DoF with me)

John


----------



## the Jester

I've always figured that the higher level you are, the more brief answers instead of yes or no you will get.  The party is among the highest-level groups out there in my campaign world; several of them have legends, songs or whathaveyou about them.


----------



## Greybar

"Did I mention that they're wouldn't even be a Boccob if it wasn't for me?"

Good point.

John


----------



## the Jester

Heh..!  Yeah, there's a heck of a story in that one...

If it wasn't for Lester and Thimbleton (who's only been mentioned in passing in the story hour) the rest of the party at the time prolly would've stopped Boccob et. al. from making it to Cydra.  Several of the pcs were all about to attack them when the party realized they'd been used for cross-campaign transportation, and since the deities involved were without any worshipers in the new place and were weakened from the transit to boot, the party could have prevented them from getting the kind of foothold they ended up with.

I love it when pcs have a major influence on the shaping of the campaign.....


----------



## Talix

Interesting stuff!  I've always thought about being a Diviner, but I was worried that I wouldn't know what questions to ask!


----------



## the Jester

Talix said:
			
		

> *Interesting stuff!  I've always thought about being a Diviner, but I was worried that I wouldn't know what questions to ask!   *




"What question should I ask next?"


----------



## the Jester

*Mass Spell*

One of Orbius' feats is Mass Spell:


MASS SPELL (Metamagic)

You can cast a spell that normally targets one creature and give it multiple targets instead.

Prerequisites: Any metamagic feat

Benefit: A mass spell affects one creature per level; all must be within 30’ of each other.  Only spells that normally target one creature can be metamagicked into mass spells.  This feat does not change the spell’s range, so if it has a range of touch there is a limit to how many creatures can be affected at one time.  Also note that it cannot be used on spells with a range of Personal.  A mass spell takes up a slot three levels higher than normal.


----------



## the Jester

*CHARIOT OF SUSTARRE*

You may see this in the future (as Lester just leveled and got access to it...)

Who doesn't love the old school?!

*CHARIOT OF SUSTARRE*

Conjuration
(Summoning) [Fire]

Level: Drd 8, Elem (Fire) 8
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 round
Range: Close (25’+5’/2 levels)
Effect: Flaming chariot
Duration: 1 hour/level
Saving Throw: None (see text)
Spell Resistance: Yes (see text)

When this spell is cast, it brings forth a large, flaming chariot pulled by two fiery horses from the elemental plane of Fire. These appear in a clap of thunder amid a cloud of smoke. The vehicle moves at a speed of 60 feet on the ground, 150 feet flying, (average maneuverability) and can carry you and up to seven other creatures of man-size or less. You must touch the passengers as you cast the spell in order to designate them and protect them from the chariot’s flames. Creatures other than you and your designated passengers sustain 2d6 points of fire damage each round if they come within 5 feet of the horses or chariot. Such creatures are entitled to check spell resistance against the chariot, but only once.

You control the chariot by verbal command, causing the flaming steeds to stop or go, walk, trot, run or fly, and turn left or right as he desires. The flaming creatures that pull it are essentially Large fire elementals with fast healing 2.  They understand Common, but they speak Ignan.  Note that the chariot of Sustarre is a physical manifestation and can sustain damage. The vehicle is  struck only by magical weapons (DR 10/magic) or by water (one quart of which inflicts 1 point of damage). The chariot itself is AC 18, and can sustain 100 hp before being destroyed.  Naturally, fire has no effect upon either the vehicle or its steeds, and all passengers are utterly protected against fire as well.  Other spells, such as a successful Dispel magic or Dismissal, will force the chariot back to its home plane, without its passengers. 
At any time, as long as you can see the chariot, you may speak a command word to detonate it in a 20’ burst that inflicts 10d6 points of fire damage (Reflex half).

Material Components: a small piece of wood, two holly berries, and a fire source at least equal to a torch.


----------



## the Jester

*Lethality*

Thrush's smashing round of critical madness in the crow's nest included one successful use of his Lethality feat (the decapitation).

*LETHALITY* (Fighter)

You are extraordinarily lethal with your chosen weapon and are adept at slaying your foes in a single blow.

*Prerequisites: *12th-level fighter, Improved Critical, Weapon Focus, Weapon Specialization

*Benefit:* Whey you roll a natural 20 on a roll to confirm a threat your opponent must make a Fort save against the damage you deal or die instantly.  (You cannot kill a creature unless you are inflicting real damage.)


----------



## Technik4

The chariot spell is neat, its a combo-transport/offense,

I like lethality, but is it very similar to an epic feat? At any rate, thrush certainly put it to good use before he went down. You can see how not having Horbin around affected the party.

Technik


----------



## Greybar

I found myself concerned about the lethality feat.  As with any of these, how do I think the PCs would feel if an enemy of theirs had that feat?  How much damage would you expect a 12th level fighter to generate (and thus a Fort save), and how does this stack up against the "save or die" of a comparable caster (i.e. 6th and 7th level spells).  This has the same effect, but potentially much more often per day than the spellcaster since by that point you can easily get a crit happening on 20% of the blows with three or four blows per combat round...

John


----------



## the Jester

Note that lethality only kicks in if your confirmation on the threat is a natural 20. 

It doesn't happen often (I think the fight on the ship was the first time it's come up), and Thrush was originally intended to be an enemy of the pcs (in Bile Mt.)- curse that slut Sybele for seducing him away from the dark side!!   

Thrush typically unleashes tons of damage on a good round- especially with power attack in play and stuff- but so far, I haven't seen lethality to be too much of a big deal.  I like feats that emulate some of the optional changes in the dmg that I don't use.

The thing about lethality is, _if it kicks in_ there's a very good chance that it'll finish someone off- but wizards, in addition to the standard 'save or die' stuff, have the advantage of bigger damage from a single attack (spell) most of the time; this means the 'massive damage' save or die rule comes up from them pretty often, whereas a fighter has a tough time getting 50 points in a single blow consistently.  Also, since it relies on critical hits to work, there are lots of opponents who are just plain immune- so far, I think it's balanced.


----------



## Greybar

That makes sense.  If you use the Death from Massive Damage, then the Lethality isn't as big a deal, I agree.  I've never used that option, so I'm not particuarly conversant with the details, but I can see it conveying a certain feel of... well.. Lethality to a high-level game.

John


----------



## Talix

I like both the chariot of fire and Lethality.  Lethality has enough checks and balances that it seems like it would only come up often enough to be theatric.


----------



## the Jester

*A Bit About Trumps*

Trumps are stolen straight from Roger Zelazny's _Chronicles of Amber_ books, which I hearily recommend.  Basically, each trump is a card that depicts a person or place.  They're cold to the touch.

Trumps are nonconventional magic items; which is to say, there's a specific and unique item creation feat (Draw Trumps) that is required to make them.  In order to take that feat, one must first have enough ranks in Use Trump, what I call a 'hidden' skill- in other words, a skill that the pcs don't know about.  You have to have training from someone who possesses ranks in it to take ranks in it, and it's really really hard to find someone with ranks in it.  Trump use and making is a virtually forgotten art.

Trump Use is based on Intelligence, and with a sufficiently high skill check one can do many things with trumps.  Obviously, you can contact the subject, go to him, her or it, and bring him, her or it to you.  You can also pull a lot of nifty little tricks- such as a form of psychic attack, subtle eavesdropping, subtle influencing of the subject, etc.

Hm, I haven't fully converted my 2e Trump Use proficiency since nobody in the campaign currently has it; when I do so I'll try to post it here.  The skill can be used untrained, but there's a practical limit on how high an untrained skill check will be.  Using a trump is typically a full-round action and it always draws attacks of opportunity.  

The base DC to make trump contact is a 15, though if the subject is resisting or very far removed in terms of planes, this can increase.  The DC to go through a trump contact is a 10 as long as everyone's willing, and under most circumstances the user is considered to be taking 10.

An ersatz trump could be crafted with the Craft Wondrous Item feat, but would be extremely expensive.  (Think _sending_ plus _teleport without error_ plus _greater scrying_.)


----------



## the Jester

Oh yeah, you might want to check this out, too- concerning the revenge of the Bile Lords.


----------



## Welverin

How's about putting the old Chaos Table in here (to keep everything together)?

I'm willing to do the copying here.


----------



## the Jester

Sure, if you want to copy and paste it in feel free- otherwise I'll try to do it sometime when I'm sittin' around bored.


----------



## Welverin

*the J's chaos charts, now in separate posts!*

THE JESTER'S INSANE-LEVELS-CHAOS-CHART
01-03 +1d6 to random attribute
04-06 -1d6 to random attribute
07-09 Gain random body part (subtable I)
10 Lose random body part (subtable I)
11 Gain 1d8 psionic Power Points. If you aren't psionic these allow you to take psionic feats and skills and mean that you're always a flatfooted psionic against psionic attacks.
12-13 Change type to plant; this will be accompanied by some physical changes (leaves, green skin, etc.)
14-15 Change type to undead; gain all undead qualities; will be accompanied by some physical changes
16-17 Change type to outsider; this will be accompanied by some physical changes (hooves, silver skin, etc.)
18-20 Change to a new random alignment (roll 1d8)
21 Gain random feat (subtable II)
22 Gain permanent +1d12 luck bonus to a random skill (subtable III)
23-24 Lose random sense (count special senses, such as darkvision and low-light vision, seperately; roll randomly to see which is lost)
25-26 Gain random sense (subtable IV); this may be accompanied by bizarre physical changes.
27-29 Reincarnated (per the spell)
30-31 Skin color change (subtable V)
32-33 Hair color change (subtable V)
34 Grow scales (+1 natural armor bonus)
35-36 Gender change
37 Skin softens (natural armor decreases by -1; if no natural armor bonus, count this as a penalty)
38-39 Gain fire subtype (with physical changes, i.e. red skin, etc.)
40-41 Gain cold subtype (physical changes, i.e. blue skin, etc)
42-43 Speed increases by +10'
44-45 Speed decreases by -10'
46-48 Pregnant with chaos baby (subtable VI)- gestation period: 1d100 weeks
49 Plagued by bad weather
50 Need to eat twice as much as normal
51-52 Insanity (see Player's Option: Spells and Magic for ideas)
53-54 Fast Healing +1
55-56 Slow Healing- only 1+con bonus hp/day; 2+con bonus with a long term care check or complete rest, 3+con bonus for both.
57 No longer need to sleep
58 No longer need to eat
59-60 Must eat (subtable VII)
61-62 Covets (subtable VII)
63-64 Hates (VII)
65-66 Hates random creature type (roll on Reincarnation table for type)
67-69 Suffer extra 1d6 hp/round from (VII)
70 Lose all language skills
71 Scry 1/day (per the spell)
72-74 -2 luck penalty to saves of random category
75-77 +2 luck bonus to saves of random category
78-80 Enormously fertile
81-83 Sterile
84-85 Grow 1d30", add 1d4 lbs/inch
86-87 Shrink 1d30", lose 4d4 lbs
88-89 Gain DR5/+1; if already has DR, it increases by +2 (no increase to the amount reduced)
90-91 Alcohol poisons subject (Fort DC16, initial and secondary damage 1d8 con)
92-93 Speak with Dead 1/day (as the spell)
94-95 Gain random medium magic item
96-97 Random magic item destroyed
98-100 Chaos Curse! Roll once per day on charts until chaos curse comes up again.
101-102 Switch two attributes at random
103 Grow feathers
104-105 Tongue becomes forked
106-107 Gain breath weapon (range is dex bonus x 5', roll on subtable VIII for type, damage is 1d6/point of con bonus plus 1d6; Ref half, DC10+half HD+con bonus)
108-109 Gain immunity to (VIII)
110-111 +5 to SR
112 Immune to phantasms
113 Immune to charms
114-115 Healing per day is increased by con bonus.
116-117 Switch sexual preference
118 Shed skin 1/month, grow 1d4", add 1d30 lbs.
119 Gain funny walk; speed reduced 10' (think Ministry of Funny Walks)
120-122 Stinky (-6 to hide and diplomacy checks)
123 Smells like (VII)
124-125 Become albino
126-128 Genitals enlarge to massive proportions (x1d4+6)
129-130 Easily critted (all threat ranges increased by one)
131-132 Horns grow 1d12"; if over 5" may be used to attack (1d4 damage, 1d6 if over 10")
133 Immune to webs
134-136 Gain alternate move type (IX)
137-138 Become an ooze with all type modifiers; int becomes -
139-140 Phase out of existence for 1d10 rounds every now and then (20%/day; occurs at random time)
141-142 Lose random chaos attribute
143-145 Delude into thinking you're a (X)
146-147 Hate (X)
148-149 Love (X)
150 Lose all ranks in a random skill you have ranks in
151 Lose random feat
152-153 Stalked by (VI)
154-156 Touch of Chaos 1/day- Will save, DC10+cha bonus+ half level or gain random chaos attribute
157-159 Chaos Curse (see 98-100)
160-162 Shiny (-4 to hide)
163-164 Gain +2 luck bonus on attack rolls
165-166 Gain +2 luck bonus on damage rolls
167-168 Grow moss
169-170 Nirrighan's Dismemberment 1/day
171-173 Become extremely frugal with money
174-176 Compelled to spend money
177 Gain a level
178 Lose a level
179-181 Can't turn down a challenge
182-184 Change name to (XI)
185-187 Voice gets really.... (XII)
188-189 Enlarge 1 size category, including all mods from MM
190 Weapon gains 3d6 Int (no other properties) and can communicate per dmg
191-192 Shrink 1 size category, including all mods from MM
193-194 Can't say own name
195-196 Frog-like tongue
197-198 Eyes turn bugeyed
199-200 Turn into a waterscope


----------



## Welverin

*part the second*

201-203 Arm becomes a (XIII)
204-205 Arm becomes made of (XIV)
206-208 Lower half becomes that of a (XV)
209-210 Gain hooves
211 Nose elongates 1d6"
212-213 Always know the time
214-215 Duality: can take one mental action and one physical action, plus a move-equivelent action, each round
216-217 -2 luck penalty to saves vs. (VIII)
218-220 Periodic migraines
221-222 Amnesia, instant and total ("Who- where am I???")
223 Periodic amnesia (every 1d6 days lost memory for 1d10 hours)
224-225 All creatures within 60' gain a chaos attribute
226-228 Glow with permanent faerie fire
229-231 Speak only in rhyme
232 Return to base characteristics, lose all chaos attributes and break curse of chaos
233-234 Momentary mental contact with horrendous entity from beyond the stars- it knows you're there now!
235-237 Fall in love with nearest member of appropriate sex (race irrelevant)
238-239 Need a story to go to sleep
240-241 Age 1d10 years
242-243 Grow 1d10 years younger
244 Laugh whenever you talk
245-246 Habit (XVI)
247-248 Permanently hasted
249-250 Permanently slowed
251-252 Fused to clothes and armor
253-254 Way with merchants: 20% off all purchases
255-257 Animals love you
258 Don't need water
259 Need double normal sleep
260-261 Need double normal food
262-263 Need double normal water
264-265 Gain alienoid template [custom template]
266-268 Gain half-slaad template [custom]
269-270 No sense of humor
271-272 Ears stick out 1d6"
273-274 Teeth fall out
275-277 Gain scent quality
278-279 Nasty cough
280 Cease aging
281-282 Learning trouble: -10% to all earned xp
283-284 Accelerated learning: +10% to all earned xp
285-287 Prehensile tail
288-290 Very sweaty (drop weapon on a natural 1-3 on attack roll)
291-292 Love sports
293-295 Easily intoxicated
296-298 Chaos Curse! (see 98-100)
299-300 Steam comes out ears


----------



## Welverin

*I am your legally registered Desire fulfillment facilitator*

301-302 Take on air subtype
303-304 Take on earth subtype
305-307 See through mist and fog
308-310 Brownish liquid drips from mouth
311-312 Leave footprints of (X)
313-314 Head doubles in diameter
315 Permanently glow with daylight
316 Identify by touch 1/day
317-318 Surrounded by 30' sphere of darkness
319-322 Symbol of chaos burned into (I)
323-324 6'x6'x6' extradimensional space just inside anus
325-327 Gain 1d12 hp
328-330 Lose 1d12 hp permanently from total
331-332 Become random lycanthrope (XVII)
333-334 Change type to construct; gain all construct traits; appearance changes
335-336 Psionic susceptibility (-2 to saves vs. attack modes)
337-339 Mental hardness increases by +1
340-341 (VII) doesn't exist for you
342-343 Perfectly mimic voices (+2 circumstance modifier to bluff and disguise checks)
344-345 Adopt a random symbol (XVIII)
346-347 Adopt a random battlecry (XIX)
348 Sense the sun's location
349-350 Dispel magic 1/day by touch
351-352 Negate psionics 1/day by touch
353-354 Perfect map of where you go is in your memory
355-357 Vivid dreams; make a Will save, DC15, to awaken each hour
358-360 Hair falls out
361 Spontaneously combust (die)
362-364 Stutter (concentration check, DC15 + spell level, to cast a spell
365-367 Smell yummy to monsters
368-369 Petrified
370-371 Refuse to fight (XX)
372 See in black and white
373-375 Rage +1/day; Will save, DC15 + cha bonus of provoker, if provoked or enter rage involuntarily (still only 1/day)
376-378 Chaos Curse! (as 98-100)
379-381 Hairy like a sasquatch
382-383 Theme song plays wherever you go (roll 1d20 for quality of song, as per a perform check)
384-385 Speak in tongues
386-387 Bones weaken (-1 penalty to natural armor; if no natural armor bonus, this becomes a penalty)
388 Mental block: can't advance any further in one current class
389-390 Not limited by height on jump checks
391-393 Gain 3d34 lbs [no, really, d34. I have a friend who has one that he loaned to me. There are several subtables rolled on a d34, too.]
394-396 Lose 3d34 lbs; if small sized, instead lose 2d8 lbs.
397-398 Cast no shadow
399-400 Cast no reflection
401-402 Handwriting becomes completely illegible (even to you)
403 Become illiterate
404-405 Eyes are now at the end of stalks (1d10")
406-407 Lose 1 level of spellcasting ability (if any)
408-409 Lose 1d8 power points permanently
410 (I) grows to huge size
411 Can no longer use pronouns
412 Can no longer use adjectives
413 Can no longer use nouns
414-415 Always takes 3 rounds to get to the point when talking
416-418 Always vacillating (initiative shifts down 1d4 points each round; below 0 you lose your action and roll again for a new initiative next round)
419-421 On the ball (+1d4 to initiative each round)
422 Vanish in a puff of smoke
423-424 Chaos curse! (98-100)
425-427 Become addicted to (XXI)
428-429 Lose all subtypes and descriptors
430-432 Random quest (XXII)
433-434 Can't speak anyone else's name
435-436 New favorite color (V)
437-438 Heal self completely 1/day
439-440 Don't heal naturally
441-443 Head replaced by (I)
444-446 Strong desire to go visit (XXIII)
447-448 Desire new career as (XXIV)
449-450 Try to take enemies alive
451-452 My Light at will
453-454 Immune to random spell (roll as if for a medium scroll)
455-457 Slippery (enemies suffer a -8 circumstance check on offensive grapple checks against you)
458-460 Random piece of equipment gains 3d6 int, wis, cha.
461-463 Incontinent (30%/hour of an "accident")
464 Gain Glum Creature template [custom template]
465-466 Semiclone of you appears
467-469 Eyes change color (V)
470-471 Legs replaced by (XXV)
472-473 All curses on you are broken
474-475 All enchantments on you are broken
476 Age backwards
477-478 You die at -20 hp
479-480 You die at 0 hp
481-482 Can't remember names of creatures
483-485 Flowers grow from (I)
486-487 Immune to gaze attacks
488 Immune to Chaos effects
489-490 Chaos Curse!
491-493 Gain flair for artwork (+2 competence bonus on all checks related to art)
494 Split into two versions of yourself
495 Split into two versions, the second is opposite alignment
496 Split into two bodies; each has half the str, dex and con of the original
497 Gain Divine Rank 0 [this may make the character an npc]
498-500 Immune to gravity (fly away)


----------



## Welverin

*Subtables! How crazy is this guy?*

subtable I: random body parts
1 Arm
2 Leg
3 Hand
4 Foot
5 Eye
6 Head
7 Mouth
8 Penis
9 Vagina
10 Tentacle
11 Wings (fly at walking speed)
12 Rattle
13 Fangs (1d6 bite for a medium creature, scales with size)
14 Horns (stubby)
15 Hooves
16 Claws (1d6 per claw for a medium creature, scales with size)
17 Fins (give swim speed equal to walking speed)
18 Gills (breathe water)
19 Stinger (1d4 plus poison; damage scales with size; poison: Fort DC 10 +con bonus; initial and secondary damage 1d4 to a random attribute)
20 Tail





SUBTABLE II (CHAOS-GRANTED FEATS)
1 Improved Initiative
2 Quickdraw
3 Cleave
4 Mobility
5 Psionic Charge
6 Lethality
7 Improved Two-Weapon Fighting
8 Final Strike
9 Improved Bull Rush
10 Linguist
11 Up the Walls
12 Instant Stand
13 Death Blow
14 Expert Tactician
15 Craft Wondrous Item
16 Spell Penetration
17 Guard Your Flanks
18 Brutal Bludgeoning
19 Divine Cleansing
20 Fists of Iron



SUBTABLE III (CHAOS-AFFECTED SKILLS):
1 Hide
2 Move Silently
3 Spot
4 Listen
5 Search
6 Alchemy
7 Heal
8 Spellcraft
9 Knowledge (arcana)
10 " (religion)
11 " (politics)
12 Craft (all)
13 Bluff
14 Sense Motive
15 Wilderness Lore
16 Diplomacy
17 Perform (all)
18 Swim
19 Climb
20 Balance
21 Use Magic Device
22 Scry
23 Animal Empathy
24 Use Rope


SUBTABLE IV (SENSES) (Where applicable, enhanced senses give a +4 bonus on appropriate checks)
1 Vision
2 Hearing
3 Smell
4 Taste
5 Touch
6 Detect Poison
7 Detect thoughts
8 Scrying sense
9 Detect magic
10 Darksight
11 Lowlight vision
12 Detect psionics
13 Detect evil
14 Detect undead
15 Discern lies
16 Detect radiation
17 Detect good
18 Detect law
19 Detect chaos
20 Detect life
21 Detect disease
22 See invisible
23 Empathic sense
24 Far sight (x4)



SUBTABLE V (COLOR)
1 Red
2 Orange
3 Yellow
4 Green
5 Blue
6 Purple
7 Black
8 White
9 Grey
10 Brown
11 Gold
12 Silver
13 Pink
14 Striped (2 colors; reroll for each)
15 Polka dotted (roll for background and dot colors)
16 Spotted like a big cat (roll for background and spot colors)


SUBTABLE VI (CHAOS BABIES)
1 Slaad, red
2 ", green
3 ", blue
4 ", grey
5 ", death
6 Ethereal filcher
7 Fish
8 Six-legged cat
9 Chaos beast
10 Otyugh
11 Black pudding
12 Rust monster
13 Huge monstrous spider
14 Cloaker
15 Medusa
16 Aboleth


----------



## Welverin

*What a boost to the old postcount*

SUBTABLE VII (SUBSTANCES)
01-04 Dirt
05-07 Paint
08-10 Gold
11-13 Silver
14-16 Copper
17-18 Steel
19-21 Wood
22-24 Bones
25-27 Blood
28-30 Fruit
31-33 Bugs
34-35 Meat
36-38 Incense
39-40 Perfume
41-42 Weapons
43-45 Holy symbols
46-47 Books
48-51 Water
52-53 Magic items
54-57 Gems
58-60 Fur
61-63 Sauces
64-65 Teeth
66-69 Fat/blubber
70-72 Webs
73-74 Fire
75-77 Mud
78-79 Doors
80-83 Shoes
84-87 Gloves
88-90 Leaves
91-93 Rocks
94-95 Glass
96-97 Alcohol
98 Hearts
99 Brains
00 Salt



SUBTABLE VIII (ENERGY TYPES)
1 Fire
2 Cold
3 Acid
4 Electricity
5 Sonic
6 Force
7 Holy
8 Unholy
9 Poison (if a breath weapon, this is still hp of damage)
10 Necromantic/negative energy


SUBTABLE IX (ALTERNATE MOVEMENT TYPES)
1 Swim
2 Fly
3 Levitate
4 Astral projection
5 Astral travel (physical)
6 Timeslip
7 Etherealness
8 Burrow
9 Webwalking
10 Brachiation
11 Leap
12 Webswinging
13 Dream travel
14 Pass through earth and stone
15 Climb
16 Teleport (chance of error)
17 Plane shift
18 Firegate
19 Shadow walk
20 Teleport without error


----------



## Welverin

*I have a metal Spork, do you?*

SUBTABLE X (CREATURE TYPES):
01-02 Human
03-04 Elf
05-06 Dwarf
07-08 Gnome
09-10 Halfling
11-12 Halfbreed
13-14 Cleric
15-16 Druid
17-18 Spider
19-20 Bug
21-22 Ranger
23-24 Thief
25-26 Assassin
27-28 Orc
29-30 Goblin
31-32 Gnoll
33-34 Kobold
35-36 Tabaxi
37-38 Merellin
39-40 Wizard
41-42 Sorcerer
43-44 Billyman
45-46 Ghost
47-48 Lion
49-50 Rat
51-52 Cat
53-54 Zombie
55-56 Merchant
57-58 Slaad
59-60 Modron
61-62 Dragon
63-64 Demon
65-66 Dog
67-68 Troglodyte
69-70 Rhino
71-72 Kid
73-74 Mind flayer
75-76 Drow
77-78 Devil
79-80 Celestial
81-82 Vampire
83-84 Schoolgirl
85-86 Bard
87-88 Monk
89-90 Innkeeper
91-92 Farmer
93-94 Smith
95-96 Tanner
97-98 Brewer
99-100 Cook

SUBTABLE XI (RANDOM NAMES)
1 Aphwishis
2 Spukoni
3 Tridentus
4 Jimini
5 John (the H is optional)
6 Dexter
7 God
8 Bronco
9 Jor-El
10 Mr. Fantastic
11 Dr. Dudely
12 Oral
13 Kandor
14 Death
15 Destruction
16 Kitty
17 Angel
18 Goody
19 Gramps or Granny
20 Dad or Mom
21 Flower
22 Dog
23 Drake
24 Duncan
25 Zordan
26 Biff
27 Razor
28 Ransack
29 Clark
30 Kentwood
31 Assman
32 Lefty
33 Demon
34 Dude


SUBTABLE XII (RANDOM SOUND CHARACTERISTICS)
1 Squeaky
2 Loud
3 Soft
4 Feminine
5 Sexy
6 Masculine
7 Deep
8 Thoughtful
9 High-pitched
10 Breathy
11 Italian accent
12 French accent
13 Spanish accent
14 German accent
15 Irish accent
16 "Cultured" accent



SUBTABLE XIII (RANDOM WEAPONS)
1 Sword
2 Hammer
3 Mace
4 Axe
5 Dagger
6 Crossbow
7 Whip
8 Nunchaku
9 Spear
10 Flail



SUBTABLE XIV (RANDOM COMPOSITIONS)
1 Wood
2 Iron
3 Bone
4 Rubber
5 Ice
6 Stone
7 Rope
8 Grass
9 Fire
10 Water
11 Gold
12 Cloth


----------



## Welverin

*More chaos than you can shake a stick at*

SUBTABLE XV (BETTER HALVES)
1 Centaur
2 Goat
3 Lion
4 Dragon
5 Skeleton
6 Dog
7 Cat
8 Slug
9 Snake
10 Ooze
11 Hawk
12 Gazelle
13 Kocho
14 Spider
15 Eel
16 Frog
17 Octopus
18 Treant
19 Rat
20 Thri-Kreen


SUBTABLE 16 (RANDOM HABITS)
1 Pick nose
2 Pick toes
3 Pick ears
4 Rub chin
5 Rub nose
6 Clear throat
7 Habitual exclamation
8 Pull lip
9 Tap finger
10 Bite nails
11 Tap foot
12 Lick lips
13 Hold hands together behind your back
14 Hands on hips
15 Suck thumb
16 Pinky to mouth (a la Dr. Evil)
17 Guzzle, not sip
18 Clean nails with knife
19 Call everyone "Bro"
20 Bark at enemies



SUBTABLE XVII (RANDOM LYCANTHROPES)
1 Werebear
2 Wereboar
3 Wererat
4 Weretiger
5 Werewolf
6 Wereshark
7 Werebat
8 Werespider
9 Wereworm
10 Werepoodle


SUBTABLE XVIII (RANDOM SYMBOLS)
1 Unicorn
2 Symbol of Chaos
3 Dragon
4 Griffon
5 Crossed swords
6 Shield
7 Rose
8 Lillies
9 Frog
10 Crowns (1d3)
11 Arrows
12 Diamond
13 Circle
14 Oval
15 Fist
16 Tree
17 Lion
18 Tiger
19 Mountain or mountains
20 Water
21 Axe
22 Helm
23 Pegasus
24 Angel


SUBTABLE XIX (RANDOM BATTLECRIES)
1 For Freedom!
2 Imperius Rex!
3 It's Clobberin' Time!
4 Gold and Glory!
5 For Galador!
6 For Chaos!
7 For Love!
8 For Justice!
9 For Truth!
10 Stars and Garters!
11 Like a Hurricane!
12 Bastards!
13 Without Honor!
14 For Money!
15 God is Great!
16 I'm So Badass!
17 Reap What You Sow!
18 Love and Honor and Obey!
19 By My Ass!
20 Morituri!
21 Ribbons and Lace!
22 In the Name of Dexter's Eyes!
23 By Bleak's Maw, I Destroy You!
24 The Unblinking Eye!
25 I Strike to the Rear!
26 Bad Thingy, Now You Die!
27 Let the Blood Flow!
28 Honor and Country!
29 For the Old Ones!
30 For the Old Ways!
31 For Beer!
32 Wine, Women and Song!
33 All Glory to Me!
34 Death to the Unbelievers!


SUBTABLE XX (TARGETS OF VIRTUE)
1 Women
2 Animals
3 Children
4 Unarmed people
5 Vermin
6 Creatures smaller than medium-sized
7 Oozes
8 In a church/shrine/temple/holy or unholy ground


SUBTABLE XXI (ADDICTIVES)
1 Alcohol
2 Stealing
3 That ol' devil weed
4 Mushrooms
5 Sex
6 Food
7 Nutmeg
8 Chocolate
9 Blackroot grass
10 Dzur [think dwarven crack]
11 Psychedelic grubs
12 Nose dust



SUBTABLE XXII (RANDOM QUESTS)
1 Slay the nearest dragon
2 Slay the nearest king (not a duke, etc; title must be king)
3 Recover the Hand of Vecna
4 Destroy the Sword of Kas
5 Journey to the center of Mount Bile
6 Learn the secrets of the Hill of Skulls
7 Break the Bleak Academy
8 Restore the Miloxi Empire
9 Slay the Drow race
10 Destroy a plane
11 Change a high priest's religion
12 Give one million gold pieces to orphans
13 Travel back in time to the moment of Solurnustice and see the sun ignite
14 Defeat the next monster you meet singlehandedly
15 Cause a nation's economy to collapse
16 Journey to Union and join one of the epic level organizations there
17 Become a god
18 Destroy Tiamat
19 Remove the curse from Epla, the Isle of Atrocities
20 Create an entirely new race
21 Step into the Far Realms for just a moment
22 Restore the sanity of Nigel the Alienist
23 Slay a hydra by yourself with your bare hands
24 Find the perfect outfit
25 Find the prettiest wife/most handsome husband
26 Debunk the theory of gravity
27 Travel to where the sun enters the sea at night
28 Resurrect a dead dynasty and restore them to their throne
29 Win a war
30 Eat of the Mana of Heaven


SUBTABLE XXIII (VISITATIONS)
1 Where you were born
2 Where you set out for your first adventure from
3 Your parents
4 Your childhood hero
5 The capital of your homeland
6 Forinthia
7 The Abyss
8 The Heavens
9 The Positive Plane
10 An alternate Material plane
11 The Plane of Shadow
12 The highest mountain around (Mt. Ice)
13 A demon's home
14 The Halls of Light
15 Your childhood best friend
16 The redwoods
17 Pesh [or some other place known for vice]
18 The underdark
19 The Botanical Gardens on Gorel
20 Azar


SUBTABLE XXIV (NEW CAREER CHOICES)
1 Mason
2 Carpenter
3 Fisher
4 Painter
5 Teacher
6 Bartender
7 Confessor
8 Boxer
9 Politician
10 Smith
11 Leatherworker
12 Herald
13 Herbalist
14 Mercenary
15 Playwright
16 Candlemaker
17 Gemcutter
18 Bookmaker
19 Trapper/furier
20 Scribe



SUBTABLE XXV (LEG REPLACEMENTS)
1 Wheels
2 Pogo stick-type appendage (think gambado)
3 Arms
4 Tentacles
5 Tracks (tank-style)
6 Roots
7 One foot (like a slug's)
8 Mouths
9 Eyes
10 Tongues


----------



## Welverin

*Hey what happened to my arm?*



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> *Sure, if you want to copy and paste it in feel free- otherwise I'll try to do it sometime when I'm sittin' around bored.   *




No problem, need the occasional break from reading (I have a problem with reading anything long online).

If you notice any problems or mistakes let me know so I can fix them. I just copied and pasted, but it's a chaos table so you never know what could happen.


----------



## the Jester

Thanks, Welverine!


----------



## Welverin

*not to be taken to seriously*



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> *Thanks, Welverine! *




Hey there's no 'e' at the end damn it!

Has Chris gotten to you? Are you another Wolverine fan gone over board?


----------



## the Jester

*Re: not to be taken to seriously*



			
				Welverin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey there's no 'e' at the end damn it!
> *




Oh, er... I thought you deserved one?


----------



## Welverin

Oh, ok then, I guess. Maybe I'm becoming like Caine.

p.s. two separate links again, cain and e.


----------



## the Jester

*Magic on Arba*

The pcs eventually come to understand the effects of magic on the plane of Arba, but to avoid confusion I'll post them in their essentials here as this little arc gets rolling.  

*General Notes:* Spells have a maximum duration of 1 round/level, a maximum range of short, give maximum bonuses of any type except for skill bonuses of +1, and give a maximum skill bonus of +4.  

*Targets and Damage:*  Spells deal a maximum of 1d6 damage.  A targetted spell can only target one creature or object..

*Healing:* Healing spells turn real damage into subdual damage.  Spells that heal ability damage heal only one point.

*Transmutations:* Spells that change a target's shape or substance fail.  Teleportation effects will not funciton.  Spells that give an ability such as water breathing, flight or something similar instead grant a +4 competence bonus to the most appropriate skill (Swim or Jump).

*Illusions:* Illusions last only a single round.

*Conjurations:*  Fail.

*Divinations:* Any divinations that involve asking questions take at least an hour to cast and require an animal sacrifice for entrail reading.


----------



## Technik4

Yeooowch. "Low-magic"? Thats the understatement of the year! 

Anyway, loving the new twists and turns the heroes take, can't wait to see some stats on high level foes (and Felenga...and the Deleter...and anything else cool coming along - Sybele's sword!).

Keep up the great work man.

Technik


----------



## the Jester

*One More Thing About Arba*

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention- because of the effects on pc equipment and abilities, I treated all monsters not unduly toned down by the nature of the place as one CR higher.  

Now, this didn't apply to the Knights of Crush and other creatures just as toned down as the pcs, of course...


[edit: I forgot this, too...]

Also, heavy armor's armor bonus is increased by 2 points.  Medium armor's armor bonus is increased by 1 point.


----------



## the Jester

*The Knights of Crush*

These are the stats for the Knights of Crush, starting with 'typical' knights and followed by knights of quality (shades of 1e DDG, eh?) such as Sir Breaker (next update in the story hour, you'll get to meet him!)


*Typical Knight of Crush:*  Male human fighter 8/cavalier 4; CR 12; AL LE.

HD 12d10+36; hp 106; Spd 20' (40' mounted); Init +4; AC 22 (+10 masterwork fullplate, +2 masterwork large shield); BAB +12; Grapple +17; Atk +19 melee (masterwork razor-sharp bastard sword 1d10+7/18-20) or +19 melee (masterwork heavy lance 1d8+7/x3) or +15 ranged (masterwork heavy crossbow with masterwork bolt 1d10/19-20); FA +19/14/9 (sword) or +19/14/9 (lance); SA Deadly Charge 2/day (x3 damage, x4 with lance); SQ Burst of speed (doubles charge distance), tall in the saddle +1; SV Fort +13, Ref +3, Will +7; Str 20, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 13.

Skills & Feats: Handle Animal +12, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (nobility and royalty) +4, Ride +19, Spot +2 1/2; Exotic Weapon Prof (bastard sword), Improved Initiative, Mounted Combat, Quickdraw, Ride-By Attack, Spirited Charge, Trample, Weapon Focus (bastard sword, heavy lance), Weapon Specialization (bastard sword, heavy lance).

Gear: Masterwork full plate, masterwork large steel shield, masterwork razor-sharp bastard sword, masterwork heavy lance, masterwork heavy crossbow, masterwork bolts (30), heavy warhorse.


*Quality Knight of Crush* _(including Sir Breaker, Sir Heavyfist, Lord Tonguehammer, Sir Kelledus, Sir Tyran and others)_, male human fighter 10/cavalier 6; CR 16; AL LE or NE.

HD 16d10+48; hp 140; Spd 20' (40' mounted); Init +4; AC 22 (as above); BAB +16; Grapple +22; Atk +24 melee (masterwork razor-sharp bastard sword 1d10+10/18-20) or +24 melee (masterwork heavy lance 1d8+10/x3) or +18 ranged (masterwork heavy crossbow with masterwork bolt 1d10/19-20); FA +24/19/14/9 sword or lance, +18 crossbow; SA Deadly Charge 3/day, Full Mounted Attack; SQ Burst of Speed, Tall in the Saddle +3; Str 22, Dex 10, Con 17, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 13.

Skills & Feats: Handle Animal +12, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (nobility and royalty) +4, Ride +23, Spot +6 1/2; Exotic Weapon Prof (bastard sword), Improved Initiative, Mounted Combat, Quickdraw, Ride-By Attack, Spirited Charge, Trample, Weapon Focus (bastard sword, heavy lance), Weapon Master (bastard sword, heavy lance), Weapon Specialization (bastard sword, heavy lance).

Gear: Masterwork full plate, masterwork large steel shield, masterwork razor-sharp bastard sword, masterwork heavy lance, masterwork heavy crossbow, masterwork bolts (30), heavy warhorse.


A few notes: the 'razor-sharp' quality requires a special combo of master smith and special metals.  It's a nonmagical property that adds one to the weapon's threat range.

The Weapon Mastery feat I'll reproduce below (it's one of my custom feats and is essentially the next step up from specialization, though I may revise it what with Greater Wpn Focus and GWS in the 3.5 PH):

*WEAPON MASTERY (Fighter)*

You are a master of a specific weapon.

*Prerequisites:* 10th-level fighter, Weapon Focus, Weapon Specialization

*Benefit:* Choose one weapon you already have specialization in.  Before each attack roll with you mastered weapon you may allocate a total of +2 to attack and damage rolls.  For example, you could declare a +2 to attack, a +2 damage bonus, or a +1 on each.  You may change your mastery bonus around with each attack roll.  Unlike specialization, a damage bonus from mastery applies even past 30’ with a ranged weapon.


----------



## the Jester

*The Book of Olaf*

*The Book of Olaf*

The Book of Olaf was written an age ago by a mad wizard who repeatedly investigated the Far Realms.  Exposure to those planes of madness has infused it with pseudonatural energies and it is now a minor artifact.  It is wrapped in moist red leather; if squeezed, the book drips a disturbingly blood-like scarlet fluid.  Any creature ingesting the fluid must make an immediate Will save (DC 24) or suffer a 25% chance of acting as if under a confusion spell each round whenever a stressful situation arises.  Worse yet, it is constantly surrounded by creatures of the Far Realms that are mostly invisible and intangible to most creatures, but those with a connection to such dimensions of madness may see them quite easily.  A creature with no connection to the Far Realms that makes a Spot check, DC 35, will spot little wet, translucent motes ‘flitting around’ the book; those who have a prior or tentative connection (such as Lester or someone who has read the Book of the Gate) will spot them with a Spot check, DC 20; and those with a current active connection to the Far Realms (such as an alienist) will be able to notice them on a Spot check (DC 10).  These entities of madness require all creatures within 60’ of the Book of Olaf to make Will saves (DC 24) to avoid 1d6 points of Intelligence damage each day.  A character whose Intelligence is reduced to 0 is transformed into a stegulon over the course of 24 hours and cannot be saved without a wish or miracle, although a break enchantment spell will have a percentage chance of success equal to the caster level of reversing the transformation.

Any creature reading the Book of Olaf will suffer 1d4 points of Wisdom drain per day of investigation, with no saving throw; this can be healed through the standard means, but it certainly is discouraging.  A character whose Wisdom is drained to 0 is transformed into a kaorti instantly and cannot be saved without a wish or miracle, although a break enchantment spell will have a percentage chance of success equal to the caster level of reversing the transformation.  Reading the book for a solid week will allow the user knowledge of the following ‘benefits’:

The Book tells of three ways into the Far Realms- through the portal in Firestorm Peak, through the Citadel of Eternity, or through a powerful and dangerous ritual involving casting a gate spell in the backwash of an illithid elder brain’s retreat from the Material plane to the Astral.

The Book grants the reader a +4 inherent bonus to Charisma after a month of study; the month of study is dangerous indeed!

A number of weird spells may be learned from the Book of Olaf, including all the following: _forbidden speech, consume likeness, rapture of rupture, apocalypse from the sky, waves of grief, dance of ruin, wall of ooze, liquid pain, utterdark_ (all from the BoVD), _death state, extra eye, softening, wall of hate_ (all from Cydra spells), _analyze portal, attune form, reality maelstrom, zone of revelation_ (note that this will reveal creatures folded between dimensions we know; all from Manual of the Planes), _Evard’s black tentacles, summon monster VII, VIII and IX, gate, finger of death,_ and _vision._  It takes the normal amount of time to learn a spell from the Book of Olaf (after the week of study).

*The Book is described as being able to guide creatures through the Far Realms to a limited extent- mostly the areas that it has traveled through.  Nevertheless, the reader becomes convinced that the Book can lead them to the Deleter, though it will likely take a terrible toll on their minds.


----------



## Welverin

I have to question how much you like your players with all the cruel things you do to them. This isn't secretly a CoC game is it?


----------



## the Jester

Welverin said:
			
		

> *I have to question how much you like your players with all the cruel things you do to them. This isn't secretly a CoC game is it? *




No, but there's a strong Cthulhu-esque element to it, heavily inspired by the Hillside Thickets.  Witness Lester's occasional visions of things between the spaces we know and such.

Wait 'til you see their trip to the Far Realms...


----------



## the Jester

*Lord Ruin and His Lackeys*

Lord Ruin and his Men-At-Arms

Lord Ruin and his two men-at-arms may be encountered at any time, under virtually any circumstances.  They kill for pleasure.  Lord Ruin has learned the secrets of black magic, as a warrior of darkness, and uses drugs as well.  

[color=789BBB]*Lord Ruin,*[/color] male human 15th-level barbarian/5th-level warrior of darkness (CR 20):

Hit Dice: 15d12 + 5d10 + 40 (hp 197)
Initiative: +1
Speed: 40’
AC: 17 (+1 natural, +1 dex, +1 deflection, +4 masterwork chain shirt), 18 w/Dodge feat; touch 12, 13 w/Dodge feat; flat-footed 17
_--While raging,_ AC goes down 2 points.
Base Attack/Grapple: +20/+25 (+28 raging)
Attack: Masterwork razor-sharp greataxe +27 melee (1d12+7 plus poison (see Gear, below)/18-20 (x3)); or masterwork mighty [+4 str] composite longbow with masterwork arrow +23 melee (1d8+4/x3).
_--While Raging,_ melee attack increases to +30 melee (1d12+12/18-20(x3)).
Full Attack: Masterwork razor-sharp greataxe +27/22/17/12 (+30/25/20/15 while raging) or masterwork mighty [+4 str] composite longbow +23/18/13/8
Face/Reach: 5’/5’
Special Attacks: Darkling weapon, greater rage 4/day
Special Qualities: DR 2/-, DR5/+3 (scarred flesh), fast movement, uncanny dodge (dex bonus to AC, can’t be flanked), warrior of darkness qualities (included in statistics)
Saves: Fort +15, Ref +6 (+8 vs. traps), Will +9
Abilities: Str 21 (27 raging), Dex 13, Con 14 (20 raging), Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13
Skills: Climb +26, Craft (alchemy) +13, Intimidate +16, Knowledge (arcana) +3, Knowledge (the planes) +7, Listen +4, Ride +5, Speak Language (Abyssal), Spot +5, Survival +14
Feats: Blind-fight (bonus from black magic oil), Cleave, Dodge, Hill Fighter, Improved Bull Rush, Mobility, Power Attack, Spring Attack, Weapon Focus (greataxe)
Challenge Rating: 20
Alignment: Chaotic Evil

*Description:* Lord Ruin is a towering human (about 6’8”) with a shaved head.  He wears a thick fur cloak- the skin of a polar bear- over his armor, and is criss-crossed with a horrible density of scars.  His dark brows loom over small black eyes, and his lips have been entirely removed, leaving his speech slurred and hard to understand.  He is extremely frightening to behold.

*Gear:* Masterwork chain shirt, masterwork razor-sharp greataxe (can be endowed with a +1 property through darkling weapon ability; usually keen), masterwork mighty [+4 str] composite longbow, 36 masterwork arrows, 12 masterwork silver arrows, 6 flasks of alchemist’s fire, 6 flasks of acid, 5 doses luhix (see BoVD pg. 42), 2 doses bebelith venom (Fort DC 20; initial 1d6 Con damage, secondary 2d6 Con damage), crude maps of the area (leading to the Caves of the Unbound), bag of 245 pp and 25 gp, four gold armbands graven with images of cruelty (50 gp each), polar bear cloak (25 gp, 15 lbs), pouch of 6 gems (various conundrums, valued at 50, 75, 75 and 150 gp, respectively).




[color=789BBB]*Vassals of Lord Ruin,*[/color] 10th-level barbarian/5th-level rogues (CR 15):

Hit Dice: 10d12 + 5d6 +15 (hp 119 each) (hp 149 while raging)
Initiative: +8
Speed: 40’
AC: 18 (+4 dex, +3 masterwork studded leather, +1 masterwork buckler), 18 flat-footed, 14 touch
_--While raging,_ AC goes down 2 points.
Base Attack/Grapple: +13/+16 (+18 while raging)
Attack: Masterwork razor-sharp scimitar +17 melee (1d6 +3/17-20); or masterwork mighty composite longbow with masterwork arrow +19 ranged (1d8/x3)
_--While raging,_ melee attack increases to +19 melee (1d6+5/17-20)
_--While flanking,_ melee attack increases to +21 melee (1d6+3/17-20 plus 3d6 sneak attack)
_--While flanking and raging,_ melee attack increases to +23 melee (1d6+5/17-20 plus 3d6 sneak attack)
Full Attack: Masterwork razor-sharp scimitar +17/12/7 melee (1d6 +3/17-20); or masterwork mighty composite longbow with masterwork arrow +19/14/9 ranged (1d8/x3)
_--While raging,_ melee attack increases to +19/14/9 melee (1d6+5/17-20)
_--While flanking,_ melee attack increases to +21/16/11, or optionally +17/17/12/7 melee (1d6+3/17-20 plus 3d6 sneak attack) 
_--While flanking and raging,_ melee attack increases to +23/18/13, or optionally +18/18/13/8 melee (1d6+5/17-20 plus 3d6 sneak attack)
Face/Reach: 5’/5’
Special Attacks: Rage 3/day, sneak attack +3d6
Special Qualities: Evasion, fast movement, uncanny dodge (dex bonus to AC, can’t be flanked, +2 vs. traps)
Saves: Fort +9, Ref +11 (+13 vs. traps) plus Evasion, Will +2
Abilities: Str 17, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 7, Cha 8
Skills: Balance +11, Bluff +0, Climb +16, Handle Animal +4, Hide+10, Intimidate +12, Jump +11, Listen +11, Move Silently +10, Ride +11, Search +5, Spot +12, Survival +11, Swim +11, Tumble +24
Feats: Combat Reflexes, Dual Strike, Expertise, Improved Disarm, Improved Flanking, Improved Initiative, Tandem Fighting
Challenge Rating: 15
Alignment: Neutral Evil

*Gear:* Masterwork studded leather, masterwork razor-sharp scimitar, masterwork buckler, masterwork mighty [+3] composite longbow, 36 masterwork arrows, purse holding 250 gp and 5d10 pp, ring depicting Lord Ruin’s hand, distinctively scarred, along the band, bottle of brandy (Thrune only), pipe and pouch of poor-grade tabac (Pordix only)

*Description:*  These six brothers are Lord Ruin’s tall, shaven-headed bodyguards.  They are powerful and dangerous barbarian/rogue pychopaths.  They work together to take out powerful enemies one by one, flanking so as to sneak attack.  They are smart but full of vainglory, and will fight past the point of reason if aggravated.  They have been with Lord Ruin for many years and are the last two brothers of a family of ten sons, Ruin’s Fingers.  They both love and fear their master, and would not easily be moved to betray him.  (Lord Ruin has raised them since he spared them as boys.)


Campaign-Specific Feats these Fellas Had:

*HILL FIGHTER (General, Fighter)* (from Dragon magazine)

You are skilled at attacking from higher ground.

*Prerequisites:* Base attack +2

*Benefit:* When fighting from higher ground you get a +2 circumstance bonus to hit with melee attacks and a +1 with ranged attacks.

*Normal:* You gain only a +1 circumstance bonus to melee attacks with a melee weapon for higher ground.



*IMPROVED FLANKING (General, Fighter)*

You are expert at covering opponents that you flank.

*Prerequisites:* Dex 13+, base attack +3, Combat Reflexes, Lock-Step

*Benefit:* Whenever an opponent you flank takes an attack of opportunity against any target other than you, you may immediately follow up with an attack of opportunity against that enemy.


*IMPROVED TANDEM FIGHTING (General, Fighter)*

Your combat teamwork makes you and your allies extraordinarily deadly.

*Prerequisites:* Base attack +5, Bluff skill, Combat Reflexes, Dual Strike, Tandem Fighting

*Benefit:* If you and an ally with the Tandem Fighting feat flank an enemy, each round you may feint in combat as a standard action in order to deny your foe his dex bonus against both your next attack and your ally’s next attack.


----------



## Technik4

I've just finished the first Book of Amber. Its a great adventure, from start to finish and I couldnt put it down all day (I started this morning, I read too fast). Anyway, having met the guy who drew the trumps in Amber, any chance of giving away who did this on your world and the circumstances therein (for instance how did Malford even _get_ a card?)? 

Technik


----------



## the Jester

Technik4 said:
			
		

> *I've just finished the first Book of Amber. Its a great adventure, from start to finish and I couldnt put it down all day (I started this morning, I read too fast). Anyway, having met the guy who drew the trumps in Amber, any chance of giving away who did this on your world and the circumstances therein (for instance how did Malford even get a card?)?
> 
> Technik *





Well, let's just say that there are a few individuals in the campaign that can make them.  

Actually, you'll find out a lot more about trumps through the Amber series- keep reading!  _Nothing_ is as it first appears!


----------



## Technik4

I've finished Guns of Avalon and Sign of the Unicorn, and felt necessary to plunge into Hand of Oberon. These books are fantastic, and the plot and intrigue is as thick as I've ever read it.

I must admit I found the first book a little boring and perhaps too similar to Lord of Light, but the amber series has blossomed into something much more than that novel.

I have an inkling as to what you say, but I shall hold my tongue for now. I do have to ask though, it is my understanding that Zelazny himself only wrote the first 5 books, are the other 5 on par with the first? Furthermore it has only recently (yesterday in fact) connected within me that "Amber the diceless RPG" is in fact based on this series of books. Suddenly a strong urge to find that book is welling up, does it add to the original tale or is it just an rpg based on the precepts found within?

My greed for answers is somewhat tempered by my curiousity to read about what happens, if you know what I mean, so only give me enough to drive me crazy 

Technik


----------



## Greybar

OT: Zelazny wrote all 10, plus many many other books as well.  I know some who do not like the second series as well as the first. The fellow had the nerve to go and die with many open plot lines that could have let to a third set of five... -john


----------



## the Jester

The second series was very different from the first- much less convoluted, much more emphasis on the magical end of things.  I loved how much you learned about the Courts of Chaos, but felt that it could have been so much better with a few more twists and turns... Still, all ten books are great!


----------



## Welverin

Wow, only one person had the guts to go that far when I asked how the second five books were. The friend who handed me the Great Book of Amber, told me to read the first five and pretend the second five didn't exist. After reading the first series, which I liked, I felt compelled to read on but his warning fored me to seek other opinions, they swayed me to not bother.


----------



## the Jester

*A Note About the Simulacra*

Interesting thing that hasn't come up in play yet- the simulacra of Marius the pcs fought (as well as the other simulacra that are wandering around out there) all have their own distinct personalities.  For example, in the pcs' first battle with Marii, one of the sims was looking for a way out.  He revered the progenitor Marius.  Course, he got disintegrated too fast for it to matter, but still!


----------



## the Jester

*Pseudonatural Monkeys*

From the fight over the seething sands in the Citadel of Eternity...


*Greater Pseudonatural Dire Ape (CR 19):* Large Outsider; HD 5d8+35; hp 75; Init +11; Spd 60’, climb 30’; AC 51 (-1 size, +7 dex, +35 natural); BAB +5; Grapple +26; Atk Tentacle rake +37 melee (2d8+17 plus rotting constriction); FA 5 tentacle rakes +37 melee (2d8+17 plus rotting constriction); SA Constant insight (no miss chance for concealment), improved grab (tentacle), rend 2d6+34 (requires two tentacle hits), rotting constriction (once it has a hold, each successful grapple check permanently drains 2d4 points of con and the pseudonatural dire ape regains 10 hp), spell-like abilities (blur, dimension door, shield, unhallow at will, 20th level caster); SQ Alternate form (gives all non-pseudonaturals a -1 morale penalty on attacks against it), DR 25/+6, resistances (acid and electricity 20), scent, SR 25; SV Fort +11, Ref +11, Will +10; Str 44, Dex 25, Con 24, Int 3, Wis 22, Cha 7; 

*Skills and Feats:* Climb +25, Listen +14, Move Silently +14, Spot +14; Improved Initiative, Power Attack.


*Pseudonatural Girallons (CR 6):* Large Outsider; HD 7d10+14; hp 52 each; Init +3; Spd 40’, climb 40’; AC 16 (-1 size, +3 dex, +4 natural); BAB +7; Grp +19; Atk Claw +15 melee (1d4+8); FA 4 claws +15 melee (1d4+8) and bite +13 melee (1d8+4); SA Rend 2d4+12 (two or more claws), true strike 1/day; SQ Alternate form, DR 5/+1, resistances (acid and electricity 10), scent; SV Fort +7, Ref +8, Will +3; Str 26, Dex 17, Con 14, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 7;

*Skills and Feats:* Climb +16, Move Silently +8, Spot +7; Improved Bull Rush, Multiattack, Power Attack.


----------



## the Jester

*Lester "The L"*

_Note:_ Lester’s been around since the 2e days (when he was a fighter/specialty priest) so some of his abilities and stats are rough translations.  For example, he has Weapon Specialization without having Weapon Focus.  When we converted to 3e, I elected to err on the side of generosity with the old school pcs...

*Lester* (“the L”), male half-elf elementalist 14/warrior of chaos 4/paraelementalist 1

*Hit Dice:* 15d8 + 4d12 + 171 (282 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 20’ (base 30’) (plus fly speed 60’?)
*AC:* 22 (+1 dex, +11 armor), 28 w/shield (+1 dex, +11 armor, +6 shield), 21 or 27 flat-footed, 11 touch
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +14/+18
*Attack:* _Felix Optima Maxima_ +23 melee (1d8+10 plus 1d6 acid); or Airsword +21 melee (1d8+8)
*Full Attack:* _Felix Optima Maxima_ +23/18/13 melee (1d8+10 plus 1d6 acid); or Airsword +21/16/11 melee (1d8+8)
*Space/Reach:* 5’/5’
*Special Attacks:* Command elementals 1/day, dismiss elementals, law-bane, persuade elementals, spells
*Special Qualities:* Berserk, DR 5/+1, fast healing 1, firefinger 5/day, fire resistance 5, gills, hard to crit, strain resistance 8, wings
*Saves:* Fort +28 (!), Ref +11, Will +13
*Abilities:* Str 16 (18 with _gauntlets of ogre power_), Dex 12, Con 22 (28 with _bracers of endurance_), Int 14, Wis 16, Cha 20
*Skills:* Bluff +8, Concentration +15, Craft (sculpting) +4, Craft (painting) +4, Diplomacy +25, Knowledge (elements) +24, Knowledge (planes) +6, Knowledge (religion) +13, Listen +4, Profession (tailor) +3, Search +2, Sense Motive +6, Spellcraft +21, Spot +27, Swim +6
*Feats:* Cleave, Flyby Attack, Leadership, Maximize Spell, Power Attack, Quicken Spell, Spell Focus (evocation), Weapon Specialization (longsword)
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good

*Description:* Lester is 5’6” tall, weighing in at 160 lbs.  His hair is a black afro, his eyes are brown.  He has leathery-looking bat-like wings that sprout from his back (another of his Chaos gifts).

*Gear:* _Potions of cure serious wounds (4), haste (3); Felix Optima Maxima, Airsword, Fuligin’s Armor of Darkness, large shield +4, pouch of many things, gauntlets of ogre power, ring of fire resistance 10, ring of mind shielding, wings of flying, bracers of endurance +6, slippers of diplomacy +20, underwear of spotting +20._

*Special Abilities:* Note that many of Lester’s special abilities are elementalist class abilities, including _strain resistance, command elementals, persuade elementals_ and _dismiss elementals.  _

*Law-Bane (Su):* When attacking a lawful creature with a weapon, Lester receives a +4 on attack rolls and inflicts an extra 2d6 points of damage.  He also gets a +4 bonus on saving throws against Lawful effects.  This is a Chaos gift, gained twice and therefore twice as powerful as it was the first time through.

*Berserk (Ex):* 3/day, upon being wounded to half his hit points or less, Lester goes into a berserk frenzy identical to a barbarian’s rage, except that he cannot end it voluntarily.  This ability was gained through the grace of Chaos.

*Firefinger (Sp):* 5/day Lester can cause a small flame to sprout from his finger.  Though not sufficient to damage a creature without prolonged application, this flame will light a cigarette or pipe, catch dry grass or paper on fire, etc.  This ability was taught to Lester by Froth, the god of necrophilia, rape, perversion and cowardice.

*Gills (Ex):* Lester’s neck has fully functional gills, allowing him to breathe water or air freely.

*Hard to Crit:* Because of Felix Optima Maxima, Lester’s AC is considered two higher against rolls made to confirm critical hits.

*Wings:* Lester’s bat wings were granted him by Chaos.  He can fly with them at a rate of 60’ (? Not sure about that speed).


----------



## the Jester

While we're at it, let's put in the spells they got from Marius... 

These are the now-revised versions for 3.5.

*MARIUS’ AGING ATTACK*
Transmutation
Level: Sor/Wiz 5
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Medium (100’ + 10’/level)
Effect: Ray
Duration: 1 minute/level
Saving Throw: Fortitude partial
Spell Resistance: Yes

Marius’ Aging Attack fires a grey ray from your fingertip.  If it hits, the victim is infused with the power of the plane of time and is effectively aged to venerable age (PH, pg. 93), suffering all appropriate aging penalties.  If the victim makes a Fortitude saving throw, they are only aged one category.  If a creature that is venerable is subject to this spell, a failed saving throw kills it and a successful saving throw stuns the target for one round and inflicts 1d4 points of strength and dexterity damage to it.

*MARIUS’ DECONSTRUCTION*
Transmutation
Level: Sor/Wiz 7
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Medium (100’ + 10’/level)
Target: One construct
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates
Spell Resistance: Yes

This spell will destroy a single construct or simulacrum in range so long as it does not have the Magic Immunity special quality.  The construct receives a Fortitude save; if successful, it still suffers 3d6 + 1/level (maximum +20) hit points of damage.

*MARIUS’ DOUBLE ACTIONS* 
Transmutation (Time)
Level: Sor/Wiz 7
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 1d4 rounds

This spell allows you to take two rounds worth of actions on your turn, including two standard actions and two move-equivalent actions.  If you do not otherwise move during your turn you may make two five-foot-steps, but if you do the second one is subject to attacks of opportunity.  This spell does not allow you to cast additional quickened spells in the round.

Material Component: A bit of sand from the plane of Time.

*MARIUS’ MOMENT*
Divination
Level: Sor/Wiz 3
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Target: One creature
Duration: 1 round
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)

The subject of this spell acts at just the right moment for one round, effectively taking 20 on any single d20 roll during the round.

*MARIUS’ SIDESTEP*
Conjuration (Teleportation)
Level: Sor/Wiz 8
Components: V
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Personal (see text)
Target: You and touched objects weighing up to 50 lbs/level
Duration: 1 round/level

You can teleport quickly over short distances for the duration of the spell.  The teleportation can be used 1/round as a move action, and once during the duration of the spell you may choose to use it instantly, even on another’s turn.  If you wish to use it to avoid a blow or a spell, you must do so before the attack or effect is rolled.  Using this function ends the spell prematurely.  

When you teleport through_ Marius’ sidestep,_ you must be able to see the space into which you wish to teleport.  Furthermore, you may only teleport to areas within Short range (25’ + 5’/2 levels).

*MARIUS’ STASIS SHIELD*
Abjuration
Level: Sor/Wiz 9
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Target: One creature or Large or smaller object
Duration: 1 round/level (plus see text)
Saving Throw: Will negates (see text)
Spell Resistance: Yes (see text)

The subject is protected by a shimmering silver globe of temporal energy.  An unwilling subject receives a Will save (and spell resistance) to avoid being shielded.  Any creature touching the shielded subject, including by attacking with a melee weapon, must make a Will save (spell resistance also applies) or be put into a state of temporal stasis that lasts for 1 minute/level. 

Material Component: A bit of sand from the plane of time and a powder composed of diamond, emerald, ruby and sapphire dust with a total value of at least 5,000 gp.

*MARIUS’ STUNNING CONE*
Evocation (Time)
Level: Sor/Wiz 6
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Close (25’ + 5’/2 levels)
Area: Cone
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes

A cone of silvery force drawn from the plane of time shoots from your fingertip.  All creatures, up to a total hit dice equal to twice your caster level starting with the closest possible targets first, caught in the cone must make Will saves or be stunned for 2d6 rounds.  (A creature immune to stunning does not count against the hit dice limit of this spell.)


----------



## the Jester

Oh, heck, how about the dragon's kobolds?

*8 Kobold Fighters (kobold F4):* CR 4; small humanoid (reptilian); HD 4d10; hp 32; Init +5; Spd 30’; AC19 (+1 size, +1 dex, +1 natural, +6 banded mail); BAB/Grapple: +4/+1; Atk +8 melee (1d6+2, shortspear +1) or +6 ranged (1d8 masterwork light crossbow); SQ darkvision 60’, light sensitivity; SV Fort +4, Ref +1, Will +0; Str 13, Dex 13, Con 10, Int 8, Wis 9, Cha 8;

Skills & Feats: Craft (trapmaking) +8, Search +1; Dodge, Improved Initiative, Mobility, Spring Attack, Weapon Focus (shortspear).

Gear: Banded mail, shortspear +1, masterwork light crossbow, 40 bolts, backpack, purse, 40 gp

*4 Kobold Skirmisher Warlocks (kobold rogue 2/sorcerer 4):* CR 6; small humanoid (reptilian); HD 2d6 +4d4 + 6; hp 25; Init+3; Spd 30’; AC17 (+1 size, +1 natural, +2 masterwork leather armor, +3 dex), BAB/Grapple: +2/-3; Atk +1 melee (masterwork dagger 1d4-1), or +5 ranged (masterwork light crossbow with masterwork bolt 1d8); SA sneak attack +1d6, spells; SQ darkvision 60’, evasion, light sensitivity; SV ; Str 8, Dex 17, Con 12, Int 11, Wis 10, Cha 15;

Skills & Feats: Balance +10, Craft (trapmaking) +7, Disable Device +5, Jump +4, Open Locks +5, Search +7, Spellcraft +8, Spot +5, Tumble +5; Dodge, Mobility, Run.

Gear: Masterwork shortspear, ring of protection +2, wand of invisibility (2d10 charges if recovered), wand of fireball (2d10 charges if recovered), masterwork leather armor, masterwork light crossbow, masterwork bolts (22), silver bolts (8). golden ring set with a chip of dragon scale (worth about 7000 gp to the proper party). 

Spells: The skirmisher-warlocks, as 4th-level sorcerers, know the following spells: 0 level- 6 3 1 detect magic, disrupt undead, prestidigitation, ray of frost, resistance; 1st level- charm person, magic missile, 

*Kleeku and Pokra, Kobold Elite Skirmishers (kobold fighter/rogue 2/6):* CR 8; small humanoid (reptilian); HD 2d10 + 6d6; hp 34; Init +8; Spd 30’; AC20 (+1 size, +1 natural, +4 dex, +4 studded leather armor +1); BAB/Grapple +6/+2; Atk +13/8 melee (1d6+2/19-20, shortsword +2) or +11/6 ranged (1d6/x3 shortbow); SA sneak attack +3d6; SQ evasion, uncanny dodge, darkvision 60’, light sensitivity; SV Fort +5, Ref +9, Will +1; Str 11, Dex 18, Con 10, Int 11, Wis 9, Cha 8;

Skills & Feats: Balance +15, Climb +4, Hide +17, Jump +9, Listen +8, Move Silently +13, Search +10, Spot +8, Tumble +15; Dodge, Improved Initiative, Mobility, Spring Attack, Weapon Finesse.

Gear: Studded leather +1, shortsword +2, shortbow, 36 arrows, potion of cure serious wounds (3d8+5), purse (25 pp), Kleeku has a gold ring worth 150 gp. 

*Favrius and Enis, Maxxor’s bodyguards (kobold fighter/rogue/devoted defender 3/3/8):* CR 14; small humanoid (reptilian); HD 3d10 + 3d6 + 8d12; hp; Init; Spd 30’; AC23 (+1 size, +1 natural, +4 dodge, +2 dex, +5 chain shirt +1); BAB/Grapple +13/+10; Atk +17/12/7 melee (1d8+3 longspear +2, giantbane or longspear +2, axiomatic), or +15/10/5 melee (1d6+2 shortsword +1), or +17/12/7 ranged (1d8+2 longbow with arrows +2), or +15/15/10/5 ranged (1d8+2); SA defensive strike +3 (AoO when enemy makes melee attack against charge); SQ deflect attack (Ref save at +3 vs. DC 20 + enhancement bonus to deflect one strike/round on charge), harm’s way (switch places with charge if within 10’ when attacked); SV; Str 13, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 8;

Skills and Feats: Climb +7, Jump +7, Listen +7, Search +8, Sense Motive +7, Spot +15; Alertness, Point Blank Shot, Power Attack, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Quick-Draw, Weapon Focus (longspear).

Gear: Longspears +2 (Favrius’ spear, Dragon-Tongue, also possesses the bane quality against giants, while Enis’ spear, Broken Wheel, has the axiomatic property), shortswords +1, chain shirts +1, masterwork longbows, 30 each arrows +2, potions of cure light wounds, cat’s grace, protection from electricity (2), fly (divide potions among them as desired), purses (each holds 4d10 pp).

*Maxxor, Kobold Half-Dragon Sorcerer (half-dragon kobold sor 8/wiz 1/dimesionalist 5):* CR 16; small humanoid (reptilian); HD 14d4+31; hp 66; Init +6; BAB/Grapple +6/+5; Atk +10/+5 melee (1d4+4 dagger +1) or +9 ranged (1d4+3 masterwork dagger); SA Spells, breath weapon (30’ cone of shadowy evil; inflicts two negative levels, Ref half DC 12, Fort DC 12 removes); SQ create pocket 5/day, dimension slide 1/day (as move-equivalent action, disappear and reappear up to 50’ away within line of sight), dimension door 1/day as a free action, darkvision 60’, light sensitivity, low-light vision, immunities (sleep, paralysis, negative energy); SV Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +12; Str 16, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 5, Cha 18 (20 with scarf);

Skills & Feats: Concentration +19, Decipher Script +15, Knowledge (arcana) +13, Knowledge (mathematics) +11, Knowledge (the planes) +13, Spellcraft +20; Greater Spell Focus (transmutation), Improved Initiative, Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (transmutation), Toughness.

Gear: Bracers of armor +4, ring of protection +2, scarf of charisma +2, wand of enervation (23 charges remaining), dagger +1, potions of cure serious wounds (2), expeditious retreat, alter self and lesser restoration, four scrolls (lightning bolt, protective shock, chain lightning), (circle of death, globe of invulnerability), (dispel exhaustion, horrible wound, teleport), (summon monster VII, puncture), purse (holds 23 gp, 15 sp, 5 cp, 8 pp, 3 jacinths worth 100 gp each and a fiery-orange opal worth 5000 gp), spell component pouch, 3 masterwork daggers, flask of excellent wine, spellbook (contains all 0-level spells, plus all the 1st-level sorcerer and wizard spells listed below, plus the following: shocking grasp, chill touch, mage armor, feather fall, hold portal and hypnotism.

Spells: Maxxor can cast spells as a 12th-level sorcerer (base save DC 15 + spell level, 19 + spell level for transmutations).  Sorcerer spells per day: 6 8 7 7 7 6 3; spells known( 9 5 5 4 3 2 1): 0 level- dancing lights, detect magic, disrupt undead, ghost sound, mage hand, open/close, prestidigitation, ray of frost, resistance; 1st level- burning hands, expeditious retreat, magic missile, obscuring mist, shield; 2nd level- bend path, Melf’s acid arrow, mirror image, rope trick, shatter; 3rd level- bisect, fly, haste, lightning bolt; 4th level- ice storm, lesser globe of invulnerability, polymorph other; 5th level- bestow curse, cone of cold; 6th level- flesh to stone.

  He can also cast spells as a 1st-level wizard (base save DC 13 + spell level, 17 + spell level for transmutations).  His wizard spells prepared are: 0 level- arcane mark, flare, mending; 1st level- comprehend languages, identify.


----------



## Ferret

the Jester said:
			
		

> *What, Zweiter?  Not that I know of; I just tried to think of funny fairy names at random (although Humboldt was obviously inspired by the killer weed). *




If it's pronounced like sweeter, then go look through some Rammstien song lyrics


----------



## the Jester

*Felenga, the Dark One*

This is Felenga at full power.  After having been double-whammied by the Deleter, I doubt whether he'll ever achieve this level of power again.  Note also that these are 3.0 stats.  

*[color=EE6699]Felenga, the Dark One[/color]*

Medium Undead
Race: Ex-human lich
Class: Necromancer
Level: 35

*CR: 47*

Str: 29 plus _bull's strength_
Dex: 34 plus _cat's grace_
Con: -
Int: 68 plus five-times empowered _fox's cunning_
Wis: 47
Cha: 43

HD: 35d12 (280 hp)
AC: 60 (+12 natural, +8 armor, +16 deflection, +14 dex)
BAB: +23/18
Initiative: +16 plus _cat's grace_
Speed: 30'

*Attack:* Touch +33 (1d8+5 negative energy, Will DC 43 half; also, Fort save DC 43 or permanently paralyzed); or horns +33 melee (2d6+9/19-20); or rust monster tentacle +33 touch (rusting, Ref save DC 43 avoids)
*Full Attack:* Touch +33 (1d8+5 negative energy, Will DC 43 half; also, Fort save DC 43 or permanently paralyzed) plus horns +28 melee (2d6+4/19-20) plus 2 rust monster tentacles +28 touch (rusting, Ref save DC 43 avoids)

*Special Attacks:* 
_Fear Aura_- Will save, DC 43, or creatures with less than 5 HD are affected as if by a _fear_ spell, caster level 35.

*Special Qualities:*
_Antimagic Eye_- as a beholder's central eye; in the center of his chest
+4 turn resistance
Undead qualities
DR 15/bludgeoning and magic
Immunity to electricity, cold and polymorphing

*Fort:* +25
*Ref:* +52
*Will:* +47

*Skills:* Balance +33, Bluff +35, Decipher Script +75, Diplomacy +35, Hide +33, Intimidate +35, Knowledge (arcana, religion, the planes, undead) +75, Listen +37, Move Silently +33, Scry +75, Sense Motive +37, Spellcraft +88, Spot +37, Swim +29, Tumble +33.

*Feats:* Combat Reflexes, Empower Spell, Extend Spell, Forge Ring, Great Fortitude, Greater Spell Focus (necromancy), Greater Spell Penetration, Improved Initiative, Quicken Spell, Scribe Scroll, Silent Spell, Skill Focus (spellcraft), Spell Focus (necromancy), Spell Penetration.

*Epic Feats:* Epic Spell Focus (necromancy), Epic Spell Penetration, Epic Spellcasting, Improved Spell Capacity (x5), Spell Stowaway (_polymorph self_), Spellcasting Harrier.

*Gear:* Bracers of Armor +8, Cloak of Resistance +5, Rod of Terror, Staff +5, _ghost touch, mortalbane_, Rings of Protection +4 and Earth Elemental Command, Daern's Instant Fortress, Helm of Knowing Movement, Wands of Dispel Magic (10th level caster) (33 charges), Fireball (10th level caster) (15 charges), and Magic Missile (9th level caster, 50 charges).

*Spells:*
5/13/12/12/12/12/11/11/11/11/7/7/7/7/6

(Prohibited School: Enchantment.  Base save DC: 39 + spell level, 45 + spell level for Necromancy.)

Typical Spell List:
_0 level-_ Disrupt undead, ghost sound, prestidigitation (2), read magic; 
_1st level-_ Magic missile (4), metamorphose liquids (2), obscuring mist, pain transfixation (2), ray of enfeeblement (2), shield (2)
_2nd level-_ Bull's strength, cat's grace, ghoul touch, glitterdust (2), invisibility, knock (2), mirror image, see invisibility, whispering wind, wizard lock
_3rd level-_ Fireball (2), gentle repose, haste, lightning bolt (2), sleet storm, slow (2), tongues, vampiric touch
_4th level-_ Enervation (2), fire shield (2), fly (extended), negative energy wave, phantasmal killer, polymorph other, stoneskin (2), wall of fire, wall of ice
_5th level-_ Cone of cold, dismissal, fly (double extended), lightning bolt (empowered), protection from elements (double extended), seeker missiles (4), stone shape, wall of force, wall of iron
_6th level-_ Chain lightning, cloudkill (extended), contingency, Forest's fiery constrictor, greater dispelling, magesurge, Otiluke's resilient sphere (silent, extended), shatter (quickened) (2), stoneskin (double extended) (2)
_7th level-_ Control undead (3), finger of death, greater dispelling (silent) (2), negative energy ray (triple empowered) (4), plane shift
_8th level- _Horrid wilting, magesurge (empowered), Nirrighan's dismemberment, puncture (4), superior teleportation (4)
_9th level- _Chain contingency, meteor swarm (2), power word Kill (2), primatic sphere (2), shape change, soul bind, time stop, wail of the banshee, wish
_10th level-_ dominate monster (silent), globe of invulnerability (quickened), horrid wilting (empowered) (2), puncture (empowered) (2), wall of force (quickened, silent)
_11th level-_ Chain lightning (double empowered, silent), circle of death (quickened), energy drain (empowered), finger of death (quickened), forcecage (quickened) (2), foresight (extended, silent)
_12th level-_ Etherealness (quickened), fox's cunning (five-times empowered), ghostform (quickened, silent, double extended), incendiary cloud (quickened), maze (quickened), Otiluke's freezing sphere (triple empowered), screen (quickened)
_13th level-_Horrid wilting (quickened), polymorph any object (quickened), superior teleportation (quickened) (2), wish (double-empowered) (3)
_14th level-_ Chain lightning (quadruple-empowered), energy buffer (quickened, double-empowered), enervation (quintuple-empowered) (2), meteor swarm (quickened), Mordenkainen's disjunction (quickened).

*Note that the double-extended protection from elements allows Felenga to constantly maintain protection from fire, acid and sonic in effect.


----------



## Greybar

Okay, that just seems sick.  Why didn't he just kill all of them instead of messing with the pretty plot device?  Doesn't this one _Mordenkainen's disjunction (quickened)._ just say it all? [grin]

I mean, fire that off followed by _meteor swarm (quickened)_ and maybe let the _Chain lightning (quadruple-empowered)_ pound whatever dust remains into its component atoms.

looking down at the stats for Lester, I see that his +28 with Felix Optima can't really get to his AC60 without at least one of those numbers being boosted/reduced...

or, conversely, I guess I'm just totally out of touch with what PCs in the low 20s of level can do.  I've never GM'd at that level, so that wouldn't surprise me at all.

whew. wow.  cool though, but wow.

john


----------



## the Jester

Greybar said:
			
		

> Okay, that just seems sick.  Why didn't he just kill all of them instead of messing with the pretty plot device?  Doesn't this one _Mordenkainen's disjunction (quickened)._ just say it all? [grin]
> 
> I mean, fire that off followed by _meteor swarm (quickened)_ and maybe let the _Chain lightning (quadruple-empowered)_ pound whatever dust remains into its component atoms.
> 
> looking down at the stats for Lester, I see that his +28 with Felix Optima can't really get to his AC60 without at least one of those numbers being boosted/reduced...
> 
> or, conversely, I guess I'm just totally out of touch with what PCs in the low 20s of level can do.  I've never GM'd at that level, so that wouldn't surprise me at all.
> 
> whew. wow.  cool though, but wow.
> 
> john




Well you see, his goal wasn't to defeat the pcs- he'd pretty much written them off as insignificant until they hit him with the Deleter the first time, and that changed things dramatically (lowering just about everything up there substantially, lowering his CR to a 'mere', er, 38 I think?  I'd have to check...)

No, pretty much nobody could hurt him without a lot of extra magical goodness, but they'd learned that in their previous encounter with him so that's why they had the humungous air elemental pull the grapple trick... boom!  A hittable target, though just barely and only with all the extra goodies they piled on to things...

Felenga was after the Great Device, he wanted to break it and steal victory back for Tharizdun by destroying the reborn/recreated Nature.  (The whole plot is very convoluted, ultimately...)  He was really only a single action away from catastrophic success; were it not for the _antimagic shell_ that blasted him out of it, he would've used that quickened Mordenkainen's disjunction on the device next round.    So it was really a just-in-the-nick thing for the pcs.

My players have a knack for overcoming even the worst odds with brilliant strategems.  I'm pretty sure they can handle anything I throw at them- though sometimes it's because the villain in question has better things to do than pay attention to their gnat-like presence.    But as the party nears Epic levels, they are going to start drawing more of that attention.  In fact, I suspect that some of their past actions (the killing of Imix) will lead to multiplanar repercussions...


----------



## the Jester

*The Dark Shadow*

*The Dark Shadow*
Large Undead (Extraplanar)
Hit Dice: 21d12 (178 hp)
Initiative: +6
Speed: 40', fly 60' (good)
Armor Class: 32, touch 10, flat-footed 30
Base Attack/Grapple: +10/+34
Attack: Incorporeal slam +24 melee (2d6+16)
Full Attack: 2 incorporeal slams +24 melee (2d6+16)
Space/Reach: 15'/15'
Special Attacks: Crush item, desecrating aura, evil gaze, spell-like abilities, summon undead
Special Qualities: Aversion to daylight, DR 15/silver and magic, darkvision 60', ghostly form, immunity to cold, SR 29, telepathy 100', undead traits
Saves: Fort +11, Ref +11, Will +19
Abilities: Str 38, Dex 14, Con -, Int 20, Wis 20, Cha 18
Skills: Concentration +28, Diplomacy +6, Hide +18, Knowledge (arcana) +29, Listen +29, Move Silently +26, Search +29, Sense Motive +29, Spellcraft +31, Spot +29, Survival +5 (+7 following tracks)
Feats: Cleave, Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Great Fortitude, Hold the Line, Improved Disarm, Improved Initiative, Power Attack
Environment: Negative Energy Plane
Organization: Solitary
Challenge Rating: 20
Treasure: Standard
Alignment: Always chaotic evil
Advancement: 22-31 HD (Huge), 32-42 HD (Gargantuan)
Level Adjustment: -

A dark shadow appears as just that- a dark shadow.  It is virtually formless, though it can be as tangible as it wishes, mixing terrible strength with a ghostly form that is nearly impossible to damage.

*Crush Item (Su):* A dark shadow can destroy any weapon or item of up to Huge size by crushing it between its hands.  A nightwalker must disarm an opponent before it can crush her weapon.  The item may make a Fort save, DC 34, to resist destruction.  The save DC is Str-based.

*Evil Gaze (Su):* Fear, 30'; Will save, DC 24, or be paralyzed with fear for 1d8 rounds.  The save DC is Cha-based.

*Ghostly Form (Su):* The dark shadow is treated as if is corporeal or incorporeal, whichever is better (similar to ghost touch weapons).  Thus, it gains a natural armor bonus and strength bonus, but enemies must roll a miss chance, nonmagical weapons cannot hurt it, etc.

*Spell-Like Abilities (Sp):* At will- _contagion, deeper darkness, detect magic, greater dispel magic, haste, see invisibility, unholy blight;_ 3/day- _confusion, hold monster, invisibility;_ 1/day- _cone of cold, finger of death, plane shift._  Caster level 21; save DCs are Cha-based.

*Summon Undead (Su):* 1/night can summon undead: 7-12 shadows, 2-5 greater shadows or 1-2 dread wraiths.  The undead arrive in 1d10 rounds and serve for one hour or until released.


Dm's Comments: This guy is basically a nightwalker with the ghostly form ability and a few other minor changes.  The combination of him and the trap was very deadly, but the party barrelled on through pretty effectively.


----------



## the Jester

*The Purported Lich*

This is the guy all covered in runes and stuff that the party whacked amazingly easily.

*THE ‘PURPORTED’ LICH* (from ToH 18)

Spellstitched Human Corpse Creature Monk 15
Medium Undead

*Hit Dice:* 15d12 (111 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 80’ (spring attack)
*Armor Class:* 31 (+2 natural, +2 dex, +3 monk, +5 wis, +5 deflection, +4 armor), touch 25, flat-footed 29
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +11/+12
*Attack:* Unarmed strike +15 melee (2d6+3/19-20 plus stunning fist)
*Full Attack:* Unarmed strike +15/+15/+15/+10/+5 melee (2d6+3/19-20 plus stunning fist) (including flurry of blows at no penalty)
*Space/Reach: *5’/5’
*Special Attacks:* Flurry of blows, ki strike (magic, lawful), spell-like abilities, unarmed strike
*Special Qualities:* Abundant step (dimension door 2/day), DR 10/magic and silver, darkvision 60’, diamond body, evasion, purity of body, quivering palm (DC 22), SR 25, still mind, slow fall 70’, turn resistance +2, wholeness of body (30 hp/day), undead traits
*Saves:* Fort +16, Ref +18, Will +19
*Abilities:* Str 17, Dex 14, Con -, Int 6, Wis 20, Cha 7
*Skills:* Balance +4, Jump +5, Listen +23, Spot +23, Tumble +20
*Feats:* Deflect Arrows, Dodge, Great Fortitude, Improved Critical (unarmed strike), Improved Trip, Lightning Reflexes, Mobility, Spring Attack, Stunning Fist (15/day, DC 22), Weapon Focus (unarmed strike)
*Challenge Rating:* 18
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil

*Spell-Like Abilities (Sp):* 3/day- magic missile, scorching ray; 1/day- acid spheres, disintegrate, dispel magic, fireball, Otiluke’s resilient sphere, see invisibility, shield, stoneskin, waves of fatigue.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Wow, I thought I had this thread subscribed. Guess not.

I really enjoy reading these NPC's, thanks Jester!


----------



## the Jester

Tallarn said:
			
		

> Wow, I thought I had this thread subscribed. Guess not.
> 
> I really enjoy reading these NPC's, thanks Jester!




 

My pleasure!

Here's another for you.....


----------



## the Jester

*Blaesing, one third of the Dim Triad*

Here's Blaesing, who happily pulled the ambush and almost got a tpk by himself... of course, this is before his unfortunate petrification. 

*BLAESING (Medium Undead)*
Female Human Vampire Rogue 5/Assassin 10
*Hit Dice:* 15d12 (100 hp)
*Initiative:* +10
*Speed:* 30’
*Armor Class:* 27 (+6 natural, +5 armor, +6 dex) plus 10% miss chance, touch 16, flat-footed 21 plus 10% miss chance
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +10/+14
*Attack:* Slam +14 melee (1d6+6 plus energy drain); or +3 keen longsword +17 melee (1d8+7); or masterwork mighty (+2) shortbow +18 ranged (1d6+3 plus 1d4 sonic plus deafness howling arrows)
*Full Attack:* Slam +14/9 melee (1d6+6 plus energy drain); or +3 keen longsword +17/12 melee (1d8+7); or masterwork mighty (+2) shortbow +18/13 ranged (1d6+3 plus 1d4 sonic plus deafness howling arrows)
*Space/Reach:* 5’/5’
*Special Attacks:* Blood drain, children of the night, death attack (DC 25), dominate (DC 22), create spawn, energy drain (DC 22), sneak attack +8d6, spells
*Special Qualities:* Alternate form, DR 10/silver and magic, evasion, fast healing 5, gaseous form, improved uncanny dodge, resistance to cold 10 and electricity 10, spider climb, trap sense +1, trapfinding, turn resistance +4, undead traits, vampire weaknesses
*Saves:* Fort +7, Ref +17, Will +7 plus spell turning
*Abilities:* Str 19, Dex 22, Con -, Int 21 (with headband), Wis 10, Cha 20
*Skills:* Balance +8, Bluff +36, Climb +5 (+7 when involving rope), Diplomacy +9, Disguise +17 (+19 acting in character), Escape Artist +6 (+8 when involving rope), Hide +34, Intimidate +15, Jump +7, Listen +20, Move Silently +34, Search +25, Sense Motive +20, Sleight of Hand +21, Spot +20, Survival +0 (+2 when following tracks), Tumble +21, Use Rope +18
*Feats:* Alertness, Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Improved Disarm, Improved Feint, Improved Initiative, Lightning Reflexes, Sidestep, Stealthy
*Challenge Rating:* 17
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil

*Gear:* Headband of intellect +2, keen longsword +3, boots of speed, Blaesing’s cloak of compensation (+3 resistance bonus to Fort and Will saves, dimension door as a standard action 1/day, grants 10% miss chance), masterwork mighty (+2) shortbow, 24 silver arrows, 24 howling arrows (arrows +1, deal +1d4 sonic damage, those struck must make a Fort save, DC 15, or be deafened for ten minutes), potion of invisibility, potion of bull’s strength, potion of eagle’s splendor, ring of spell turning, Deception (scarf, grants +5 competence bonus to Bluff; uses amulet slot), bracers of armor +5

*Spells Per Day:* 5/4/4/4; base save DC 15 + spell level.  

*Spells Known:*
1st level- Disguise self, ghost sound, obscuring mist, true strike;
2nd level- Cat’s grace, darkness, invisibility, undetectable alignment;
3rd level- Magic circle against good, Malford’s dopplegangment, misdirection, nondetection;
4th level- Clairaudience/clairvoyance, dimension door, freedom of movement, greater invisibility.


----------



## the Jester

*Sidestep*

This is the feat Sidestep that Blaesing (above) has.

*SIDESTEP (General)*
You can adjust your position when enemies are not prepared to respond to you.
*Benefit:* You may take a 5’ step in lieu of an attack of opportunity as long as not opponent threatening you is not provoking an attack of opportunity.  This sidestep does not count as your attack of opportunity for the round.  You may not sidestep in a round in which you have already taken a 5’ step since your last action began.


----------



## the Jester

*Balthazar the Bookkeeper*

*BALTHAZAR THE BOOKKEEPER*
Imp expert 3
Tiny Outsider (Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful)
Hit Dice: 3d8+3d6 (23 hp)
Initiative: +3
Speed: 20’, fly 50’ (perfect)
Armor Class: 20 (+2 size, +3 dex, +5 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 17
Base Attack/Grapple: +5/-3
Attack: Sting +8 melee (1d4-2 plus poison)
Full Attack: Sting +8 melee (1d4-2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 2 ½’/0’
Special Attacks: Poison, spell-like abilities
Special Qualities: Alternate form, DR 5/good or silver, darkvision 60’, fast healing 2, immunity to poison, resistance to fire 5
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +6, Will +4
Abilities: Str 7, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 15, Wis 16, Cha 13
Skills: Diplomacy +10, Hide +17, Knowledge (arcana) +8, Knowledge (the planes) +11, Listen +14, Move Silently +9, Profession (bookkeeper) +9, Search +8, Sleight of Hand +6, Spellcraft +8, Spot +14, Survival +3 (+5 following tracks), Tumble +6
Feats: Alertness, Dodge, Weapon Finesse
Environment: Nine Hells
Organization: Solitary
Challenge Rating: 3
Treasure: Gold leaf covered writing quill (25 gp value)
Alignment: Lawful Evil

Balthazar is a typical imp, a little pudgy about the midsection, with a very large nose.  He has an unusual talent for bureaucracy and thus has been pressed into the service of Mammon, keeping the books for his infernal lordship. 

*Combat:*
Balthazar would rather flatter, bribe or threaten his way out of conflicts than fight.  If forced into a fight, he’ll try to turn invisible and flee, perhaps giving a single poke of the tail stinger first.  His natural weapons, or any weapons he is forced to wield, count as evil and lawful for purposes of overcoming DR.

*Poison (Ex):* Injury, Fort DC 13, initial damage 1d4 dex, secondary damage 2d4 dex; the save DC is con-based and includes a +2 racial bonus.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will- detect good, detect magic, invisibility (self only); 1/day- suggestion (DC 14).  The save DC is cha-based.  One per week Balthazar can commune with Mammon, asking six questions (otherwise caster level 12).

*Alternate Form (Su):* Balthazar can polymorph into the form of a rat or a raven as a standard action.  This ability otherwise works like a polymorph spell, except that the change does not restore any lost hit points to him.  Treat this effect as if its caster level is 12.


----------



## the Jester

*The Vestige of Moil*

*THE VESTIGE*
Advanced Paragon Caller In Darkness Variant
Gargantuan Undead (Incorporeal)
*Hit Dice:* 26d12+312 (624 hp)
*Initiative:* +9
*Speed:* 90’, fly 120’ (good)
*Armor Class:* 38 (-4 size, +9 dex, +7 deflection, +12 insight, +12 luck) plus incorporeal
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +13/+61
*Attack:* Incorporeal touch +40 melee (4d6+20 plus steal essence)
*Full Attack:* 4 incorporeal touches +40 melee (4d6+20 plus steal essence)
*Space/Reach:* 20’/20’
*Special Attacks:* Engulf, psionics, spell-like abilities, steal essence
*Special Qualities:* Daylight powerlessness, DR 15/epic, fast healing 20, incorporeal, resistance to cold 10 and fire 10, SR 37, turn resistance +2, undead traits, unnatural aura
*Saves:* Fort +24, Ref +31, Will +34
*Abilities:* Str -, Dex 29, Con -, Int 29, Wis 29, Cha 40
*Skills:* Bluff +39, Concentration +24, Hide +32, Intimidate +44, Knowledge (arcana) +22 ½, Knowledge (local- Moil, psionics) +33, Listen +50, Psicraft +33, Search +48, Sense Motive +48, Spellcraft +33, Spot +50, Tumble +33 
*Feats:* Alertness, Blind-Fight, Combat Reflexes, Flyby Attack, Great Fortitude, Improved Initiative, Improved Natural Weapon (touch), Mental Adversary, Quicken Spell-Like Ability (fear)
*Epic Feats:* Epic Fortitude, Epic Reflexes 
*Environment:* Moil, the City that Waits
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 27
*Alignment:* Neutral evil

Long ago, there was a city that worshiped Orcus, Demon Prince of the Undead.  Orcus was a cruel and unforgiving master, but the people of his city were fervent in their devotion to him and were blessed with his favor.  

Moil was the name of this city.

One day, a new god came in secret to some of Moil’s people.  This god was almost the antithesis of Orcus; he was a god of the sun, of the light, of goodness.  Surely once Orcus discovered the new followers of this god he would crush them utterly; but they worked in secret, converting others to hope in secret hallowed areas where the name of the Prince of the Undead had never been spoken.  The following grew for several years before Orcus became aware of its existence, and then it was too late to crush it in one fell swoop.  He destroyed those he found and set hunters loose to find the rest, but they made more converts, secret cells of light-followers.  

The sun god’s following grew.

Eventually, they became powerful enough to oppose Orcus’ priests openly, and much street warfare ensued.  In the end, the city of Moil turned from its dark god and cast down the powerful cleric who ruled the city (he was called the Wand, in honor of Orcus’ dread talisman of power).

And Orcus was wroth.

As the citizens of Moil slept the night after their victory over Orcus’ Wand, the demon prince laid a terrible curse upon it: that its citizens should sleep until they see the light of the sunrise.

Then, horrible in his rage and power, Orcus tore Moil from its native world of Ranais and pushed it to the very border of the Plane of Negative Energy.  Much of the city broke away and tumbled into the Void as Moil balanced precariously above utter destruction.

“HERE YOU SHALL STAY!!” Orcus boomed, bluish flames burning all across his body in his wrath.  “FOR HERE THERE _IS_ NO SUNRISE!!  YOU SHALL REMAIN AS A TESTAMENT TO THE WRATH OF ORCUS!!!”

And with that, Orcus left the City That Waits to its terrible fate.

The Moilians froze over.  Negative energy seeped in to their forms, filling many of them with a terrible version of undeath, hungry for life force to feed upon.  Worse still, their trapped, dreaming souls, unable to escape, were bound up by Orcus’ curse into a terrible, terrible thing- the Vestige.

*Combat*
The Vestige is a dangerous opponent.  It can simply engulf its enemies, using its ability to use _fear_ as a free action to divide any opponents it might have up.  The Vestige is very nearly an unbeatable foe, except for the most powerful adventurers.

*Engulf (Ex):* The vestige may simply flow over as many creatures as will fit within its body, exposing each to its steal essence ability.

*Psionics (Sp):* At will- clairaudience/clairvoyance, detect psionics, fatal attraction (DC 1d20+37), mass concussion, suggestion (DC 1d20+35); manifester level 48.  Attack/Defense Modes: all/all.

*Spell-Like Abilities (Sp):* at will- fear (DC 51); 3/day- greater dispelling, haste, see invisibility; caster level 15.

*Steal Essence (Su):* Any creature engulfed or touched by the Vestige must make a Will saving throw (DC 41) or suffer 1d6 points of Intelligence damage.  A creature that is killed or has any of its mental attributes reduced to 0 by the Vestige is absorbed into the screaming mass of souls.  The body remains behind, but the soul is lost.  Only a wish or miracle (or the death of the Vestige) can free the soul to allow resurrection.

*Daylight Powerlessness (Ex):* The vestige is utterly powerless in daylight or in the light of the wand of days.  In sunlight the vestige can only take a single move or move-equivalent action each round.


----------



## mseds99

Jester,

I've quite enjoyed reading this thread.  Would u mind if a used a few in my campaign which is about to begin in two weeks?  

I always stat out all significant NPC's beforehand because I never know what my players are going to do.  They're a crazy bunch of cats.  Many of your creations could save me a lot of work.

Thx


----------



## the Jester

Help yourself!  I have a lot more npcs and monsters that will eventually get posted here, but usually not til they pop up in the story hours... ;0


----------



## the Jester

*Faericles*

*FAERICLES, LORD HIGH EXULTANT OF MOIL*
Moilian Swordwraith Fighter 13
Medium Undead (cold)
Hit Dice: 23d12+23 (196 hp)
Initiative: +1
Speed: 20’
Armor Class: 32 (+10 natural, +11 armor, +1 dex), touch 11, flat-footed 31; all plus Combat Expertise
Base Attack/Grapple: +18/+52
Attack: The Blade Perilous +59 melee plus/minus mastery, power attack and/or combat expertise (2d6+28) –add +2 to hit and +2d6+2 plus 1d4 con damage against fighters, barbarians, paladins and blackguards.
Full Attack: The Blade Perilous +59/54/49/44 melee plus/minus mastery, power attack and/or combat expertise (2d6+28) –add +2 to hit and +2d6+2 plus 1d4 con damage against fighters, barbarians, paladins and blackguards.
Space/Reach: 5’/5’
Special Attacks: Aura of cold, constant insight, life drain 
Special Qualities: Cold subtype, DR 10/magic and slashing, parasitism, SR 20, turn resistance +2
Saves: Fort +11, Ref +8, Will +12
Abilities: Str 39, Dex 13, Con -, Int 17, Wis 13, Cha 24
Skills: Balance +3, Bluff +20, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +7 (+9 acting in character), Intimidate +35, Jump +42, Listen +8, Sense Motive +14, Sleight of Hand +3, Spot +8, Tumble +15
Feats: Cleave, Combat Expertise, Dodge, Great Cleave, Greater Weapon Focus (greatsword), Greater Weapon Specialization (greatsword), Improved Bull Rush, Improved Sunder, Improved Toughness, Mobility, Power Attack, Spring Attack, Weapon Focus (greatsword), Weapon Mastery (greatsword), Weapon Specialization (greatsword) 
Epic Feats: Epic Weapon Focus
Challenge Rating: 26
Alignment: Lawful Evil

Gear: The Blade Perilous, mithral full plate +3, ring of spell resistance (grants SR 20)

When using his full Wall of Swords style (max power attack and expertise) his AC is 50, and his primary attack is at +23-25 (depending on how he allocates his mastery) for 2d6+64... assuming he’s not fighting a warrior type!

*Aura of Cold (Su):* A Moilian with at least one hit point constantly projects an aura of numbing cold around itself.  On its turn each round, each creature within 30’ suffers 3d6 hit points of damage and must make a Fortitude save (DC 28) or be frozen in place and paralyzed by an icy coating for 1d4+1 minutes.

*Constant Insight (Su):* A Moilian has a +20 insight bonus on attack rolls.  It is not subject to a miss chance due to concealment.

*Life Drain (Su):* Any creature within 20’ of a Moilian creature suffers 1d4 points of Con drain each round (no save) on its turn.  For each point of Con a Moilian drains, it gains 5 hp (to a maximum of 12 per hit die).  A Moilian’s life drain ability even works if it is reduced to 0 hit points or less, unless it is killed by fire, acid or disintegration.

*Parasitism (Su):* A Moilian loses 1 hp per day.  It collapses at 0 hit points.  A Moilian becomes active again as soon as its hit points rise to 1 or higher.  Such a creature survives only by absorbing the life force of others (as noted above).


*The Blade Perilous:* This magical greatsword is extremely potent.  Designed to defeat warriors, the sword is intelligent, aligned, and willful.  It is forged of cold iron, with the face of Orcus set in the tang.  The hilt is designed to resemble the butt of Orcus’ dreaded wand.

The Blade Perilous is +3 and glows a ghastly red, shedding shadowy illumination in a 10’ radius.  The blade can see invisible objects within 10’ and can bestow such ability upon its wielder if it so chooses.  It can also entrance 3/day if the wielder swings it overhead in at least two full circuits.  The glowing red pattern created causes all creatures looking at it to make a Will save (DC 20) or become fascinated for as long as the blade is swung overhead, plus 1d4 rounds thereafter (or until attacked).  The number of hit dice entranced can be up to thrice the wielder’s base attack, or twice that for the Lord High Exultant.

When fighting against a fighter, warrior, barbarian, paladin or blackguard, the Blade Perilous increases in potency.  It has the Bane property against all such targets (increases to +5 enhancement bonus and does an extra 2d6 hp of damage upon hitting).  Furthermore, any hit on such a target deals 1d4 point of Con damage unless the target makes a Fort save (DC equal to the damage dealt).

The Blade Perilous has an Intelligence of 15, a Wisdom of 18, a Charisma of 18 and an Ego of 31.  It can communicate telepathically with its wielder or any creature with a language within 30’; it may exclude its wielder from a telepathic conversation if it wishes.  It is Chaotic Neutral and tends to be reckless and ruthless in its pursuit of warrior-types.


----------



## the Jester

So I need some ideas, if anyone who reads this thread is interested in helping me out here...

One of the things that the party's mostly overlooked is that their killing of Imix is likely to start a war on the elemental plane of Fire between forces seeking to replace him.  I'd like to be able to differentiate them- I don't just want big elementals as the contenders, though I am considering making one of them a paragon elder fire elemental. 

Anyway, I'd love some ideas here.  The party, of course, is pretty damn epic-level at this point, with two or three of the pcs still below 20th level but mostly because they don't play as often as the others, and the top of the heap around 22nd level right now (prolly 23rd after I give xp for last game!).


----------



## the Jester

All right, here's the start of my fleshing out of some of the post-Imix power players.  This is a rough draft of one faction.  I posted this in the homebrews forum as well, but since it relates directly to the question at hand I thought I'd cut n paste it in here as well.

The idea here is that one faction consists of elementals altered by the Crimson Bask, and their leader will be a superior example of their kind (maybe a fighter, sorcerer, or blackguard, haven't decided yet), prolly around CR 25ish.  

One of the other ideas I'm mulling is an efreet aristocrat/mortal hunter.  He'd hunt mortals for sport.  Dunno, still mulling over the myriad possibilities for the most part.

Anyway, here's the crimsonkindl. 

CRIMSONKINDL
Large Elemental (Extraplanar, Fire)
Hit Dice: 24d8+240 (348 hp)
Initiative: +15
Speed: 60’
Armor Class: 41 (-1 size, +15 dex, +17 natural), touch 24, flat-footed 26
Base Attack/Grapple: +18/+37
Attack: Flame sword +35 melee (2d10+22 plus 3d6 fire) or flame bolt +32 ranged touch (5d6 fire)
Full Attack: Flame sword +35/30/25 melee (2d10+22 plus 3d6 fire) or flame bolt +32/27/22 ranged touch (5d6 fire)
Space/Reach: 5’/10’
Special Attacks: Command fire elementals, spell-like abilities, weapon-like attacks
Special Qualities: DR 10/-, immunity to fire, SR 31, vulnerability to cold
Saves: Fort +18, Ref +29, Will +15
Abilities: Str 40, Dex 40, Con 30, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 21
Skills: Balance +32, Climb +35, Diplomacy +38, Disguise +5 (+7 acting in character), Intimidate +34, Jump +27, Listen +15, Sense Motive +30, Sleight of Hand +17, Spot +15, Tumble +30
Feats: Cleave, Greater Weapon Focus (flame sword), Improved Bull Rush, Point Blank Shot, Power Attack, Rapid Shot, Weapon Focus (flame sword)
Epic Feats: Epic Weapon Focus (flame sword), Epic Will
Environment: Elemental Plane of Fire (Crimson Garden)
Organization: Solitary, candle (2-5), torch (6-15), bonfire (16-35 plus 20-80 large fire elementals) or conflagration (36-95 plus 100-400 large fire elementals plus 10-40 huge fire elementals plus 10-40 lesser flame snakes) 
Challenge Rating: 21
Treasure: Standard
Alignment: Often neutral evil
Advancement: By character class
Level Adjustment:-

Some sort of living flame stands before you. Though its form flickers and dances, it maintains recognizable features, looking similar to a human or elf made of fire.

Crimsonkindl are a powerful, war-like race of fire elementals from a place called the Crimson Garden on the Elemental Plane of Fire. It is said that the Crimson Garden contains a powerful artifact called the Crimson Bask crafted ages ago by the very first Archomental of Fire. Those elementals born in its radiance are much stronger than their common kin, both in mind and in body. With the recent destruction of Imix in the Temple of Elemental Evil, the crimsonkindl are queuing up to try to replace him.

Combat
Crimsonkindl are capable of a wide variety of different combat forms. Against prime opponents, they will typically open combat with their spell-like abilities. They like to divide the battlefield and are very effective at doing so with their wall of fire ability.

Command Fire Elementals (Su): 6/day a crimsonkindl can attempt to gain control over fire elementals in its vicinity. This works just as if the crimsonkindl was a cleric turning undead, except it affects only elementals with the fire subtype and affected elementals are commanded (just like undead commanded by an evil cleric).

Spell-Like Abilities: At will- fireball, fire trap, flame jump, invisibility, pyrotechnics, see invisibility, wall of fire; 3/day- detect thoughts, displacement, fire storm, fly, haste, meteor swarm, persistent image; caster level 24th; save DCs 15 + spell level.

Weapon-Like Attacks: The crimsonkindl’s natural attacks should be treated as manufactured weapons for purposes such as iterative attacks and as both natural and manufactured weapons for purposes of what spells they may be subject to.

Skills: Crimsonkindl get a +10 racial bonus on Balance, Climb and Jump checks.


----------



## the Jester

Here are a couple of the contenders to succeed Imix... rough drafts so far, natch.  Any feedback would be appreciated.


*SHAXLIXOSTITH
Paragon Elder Fire Elemental*
Hit Dice: 24d8+552 (744 hp)
Initiative: +24
Speed: 180’
Armor Class: 60 (-2 size, +20 dex, +8 natural, +12 insight, +12 luck), touch 52, flat-footed 40
Base Attack/Grapple: +18/+60
Attack: Slam +62 melee (2d8+33 plus 2d8 fire)
Full Attack: 2 slams +62 melee (2d8+33 plus 2d8 fire)
Space/Reach: 15’/15’
Special Attacks: Burn, spell-like abilities
Special Qualities: DR 10/-, darkvision 60’, fast healing 20, immunity to fire, resistance to cold 10, SR 58, vulnerability to cold
Saves: Fort +31, Ref +44, Will +28
Abilities: Str 37, Dex 50, Con 33, Int 21, Wis 26, Cha 29
Skills: Balance +22, Bluff +22 ½, Diplomacy +26 ½, Disguise +9 (+11 acting in character), Intimidate +24 ½, Jump +15, Knowledge (the planes) +18 ½, Listen +36, Search +18 ½, Sense Motive +21 ½, Sleight of Hand +22, Spot +36, Survival +8 (+10 on other planes or following tracks), Tumble +33 ½ 
Feats: Alertness, Blind-Fight, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Improved Initiative (B), Great Fortitude, Iron Will, Mobility, Spring Attack, Weapon Finesse (B), Weapon Focus (slam)
Environment: Elemental Plane of Fire
Organization: Solitary plus six greater fire elementals
Challenge Rating: 33
Treasure: Standard
Alignment: Neutral evil

Description:

*Combat:*

Burn (Ex): A creature hit by Shaxlixostith, or hitting it with a natural weapon, must make a Reflex save, DC 39, or catch on fire and burn for 1d4 rounds.  

Spell-Like Abilities (Sp): 3/day- greater dispel magic, haste, see invisibility; caster level 15.

*PASHA AMHARI IFROOBIL
Noble Efreet Aristocrat/Mortal Hunter 8/10*
Large Outsider (Extraplanar, Fire)
Hit Dice: 12d8 + 8d8 + 10d10 + 104 (260 hp)
Initiative: +7
Speed: 20’, fly 40’ (perfect)
Armor Class: (-1 size, +3 dex, +12 natural, +3 deflection)
Base Attack/Grapple: +28/+44
Attack: Stormthrower +x ranged (2d6+x) or Eruption +x melee (2d6+x/15-20) 
Full Attack:
Space/Reach: 10’/10’
Special Attacks: Change size, heat, spell-like abilities
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60’, fast healing 5, plane shift, resistance to cold 40, telepathy 100’
Saves: Fort 17, Ref 13, Will 17
Abilities: Str 34, Dex 17, Con 18, Int 12, Wis 19, Cha 32
Skills: Bluff +43, Craft (weapons) +14, Concentration +32 (+36 casting on the defensive), Diplomacy +42, Disguise +11 (+13 acting), Intimidate +30, Listen +21, Move Silently +16, Sense Motive +30, Spellcraft +28, Spot +21, Survival (29 ranks)
Feats: Alertness, Combat Casting, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Far Shot, Improved Initiative (B), Quicken Spell-Like Ability (fireball), Mortalbane, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Track
Epic Feats: Epic Prowess, Fast Healing
Challenge Rating: 21
Treasure: Mithral breastplate +4 of heavy fortification, Stormthrower (mighty composite longbow +4, bane vs. humans, elves and dwarves), ring of cold resistance 40, ring of protection +3, 36 arrows of volcanic glass (count as masterwork), 24 arrows +1, animal bane, 12 arrows +1, magical beast bane, 12 arrows +1, dragon bane, Eruption (keen flaming frost falchion +4)
Alignment: Lawful Evil

_This efreet seems tall and imposing.  Hung all about with quivers, he wears a necklace of finger bone trophies.  He leans on a large bow of some sort of black, glossy substance.  A dramatic cloak emblazoned with a burning bowl swirls about him as he moves abruptly._

*Combat:*

Spell-Like Abilities: At will- brightfire, detect magic, fireball, flare, produce flame, pyrotechnics, scorching ray; 3/day- continual flame, delayed blast fireball, dimension door, greater invisibility, wall of fire; 1/day- gaseous form, permanent image, polymorph (self only), grant up to three wishes to a non-genie that defeats him in combat.  Caster level 24th; save DCs are 21 + spell level.



As always, any feedback and/or ideas is/are encouraged...


----------



## Joshua Randall

From a devoted _RttToH_ fan - love what you've done with the place!

Was the Constant Insight (+20 AB) necessary to make Faericles' AB high enough to hit 20th+ level PCs? I don't have any experience DMing at that level under 3e rules. I do like the idea that he is such a good swordsman that he practically never misses, but using a +20 insight bonus to AB just seems... cheesy.


----------



## the Jester

No, the +20 insight bonus is from the Moilian template.  I actually put it in there to make Moilian zombies a reasonable challenge.  Heh... they actually gave the party more trouble than the brine dragon! 

Thanks for the feedback, Joshua!  The module was a blast to run- we finished it a couple of weeks ago.  I switched things around here and there and through a bunch of Cydra at it in order to really tie it in to everything; the players realized it had been foreshadowed _several groups of characters ago._  It was a blast.


----------



## abernat

the Jester said:
			
		

> No, the +20 insight bonus is from the Moilian template.  I actually put it in there to make Moilian zombies a reasonable challenge.  Heh... they actually gave the party more trouble than the brine dragon!




Speaking of Moilian Zombie, could you post your template? I'm planning on running a party through the Return (mostly because of your story hour... drool...) but the conversions I've seen are very weak in terms of power.


----------



## the Jester

My pleasure! 

Glad you've been enjoying the run...!


*MOILIAN ZOMBIE*
Medium Undead (Cold)
Hit Dice: 12d12+3 (up to 147)
Initiative: -1
Speed: 30’ (can’t run)
Armor Class: 21 (-1 dex, +12 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 21
Base Attack/Grapple: +6/
Attack: Slam +35 melee (1d10+13) or weapon +35 melee (by weapon +9 or +13) or weapon +25 ranged (by weapon)
Full Attack: Slam +35 melee (1d10+13) or by weapon
Space/Reach: 5’/5’
Special Attacks: Aura of cold (DC 19), constant insight, life drain
Special Qualities: Cold subtype, parasitism, single actions only, undead traits
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +5, Will +8
Abilities: Str 28, Dex 8, Con -, Int 6, Wis 10, Cha 17
Skills: Climb +24
Feats: Ability Focus (aura of cold), Great Fortitude, Lightning Reflexes, Power Attack, Toughness
Environment: The City That Waits
Challenge Rating: 15
Treasure: None
Alignment: Always chaotic evil

*MOILIAN SPECTER*
Medium Undead (cold, incorporeal)
Hit Dice: 17d12
Initiative: +7
Speed: 40’, fly 80’ (perfect)
Armor Class: 23 (+10 deflection, +3 dex), touch 23, flat-footed 20
Base Attack/Grapple: +8/-
Attack: Incorporeal touch +32 melee (2d6 plus energy drain) (ignores miss chance for concealment)
Full Attack: Incorporeal touch +32 melee (2d6 plus energy drain) (ignores miss chance for concealment)
Space/Reach: 5’/5’
Special Attacks: Aura of cold (30’ radius, 3d6 plus Fort save DC 30 or frozen in place for 1d4+1 minutes), constant insight, create spawn, energy drain (2 levels; each negative level bestowed gives the Moilian spectre 5 hp; Fort DC 30 to remove), life drain (20’ radius, all creatures must make Fort saves, DC 30, or suffer 1d4 points of Con drain; each point yields 5 hp to the Moilian)
Special Qualities: Cold subtype, incorporeal, parasitism, sunlight powerlessness, turn resistance +2, undead, unnatural aura 
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +8, Will +12
Abilities: Str -, Dex 16, Con -, Int 20, Wis 14, Cha 31
Skills: Hide +23, Intimidate +30, Knowledge (religion) +25, Knowledge (the planes) +15, Listen +24, Search +25, Spot +24, Survival +2 (+4 when following tracks or on other planes)
Feats: Ability Focus (aura of cold, energy drain, life drain), Alertness, Improved Initiative, Weapon Focus (touch)
Challenge Rating: 20



*CREATING A MOILIAN*

“Moilian” is a template that can be added to any undead.  A Moilian creature has all the base creature’s statistics and special abilities except as noted below.

Size and Type: The Moilian retains the undead type and gains the cold subtype.

Hit Dice: A Moilian’s hit dice increase by 10.  Its hit points depend greatly on its life draining abilities (see below).  

Armor Class: A Moilian’s natural armor bonus increases by +10.  A Moilian also gains a deflection bonus to AC equal to its Charisma bonus, if any.

Base Attack/Grapple: Change to account for increased HD and ability scores.  

Attacks: A Moilian uses the base creature’s attacks, but damage for all physical attacks increases by two steps.  Its attack bonus increases due to ability score changes, added hit dice and its constant insight ability.

Special Attacks: A Moilian retains all the base creature’s special attacks and gains the following:

Aura of Cold (Su): A Moilian with at least one hit point constantly 
projects an aura of numbing cold around itself.  On its turn each round, each creature within 30’ suffers 3d6 hit points of damage and must make a Fortitude save (DC 10 + ½ HD + Cha bonus) or be frozen in place and paralyzed by an icy coating for 1d4+1 minutes.

Constant Insight (Su): A Moilian has a +20 insight bonus on attack rolls.  It is not subject to a miss chance due to concealment.

Life Drain (Su): Any creature within 20’ of a Moilian creature suffers 1d4 points of Con drain each round (no save) on its turn.  For each point of Con a Moilian drains, it gains 5 hp (to a maximum of 12 per hit die).  A Moilian’s life drain ability even works if it is reduced to 0 hit points or less, unless it is killed by fire, acid or disintegration.

Special Qualities: A Moilian retains all the base creature’s special attacks and gains the following:

Cold Subtype (Ex): A Moilian creature gains the cold subtype and is therefore immune to cold.  It suffers 150% normal damage from fire. 

Parasitism (Su): A Moilian loses 1 hp per day.  It collapses at 0 hit points.  A Moilian becomes active again as soon as its hit points rise to 1 or higher.  Such a creature survives only by absorbing the life force of others (as noted above).

Abilities: Change from base creature as follows: Str +16, Int +6, Cha +16.

Skills: Recalculate Moilian creatures’ skills based on their new hit dice.  

Feats: Recalculate a Moilian’s number of feats based on its new hit dice total.

Challenge Rating: HD 5 or less, same as base creature +15; HD 6 to 12, as base creature +13; HD 13 or higher, as base creature +11.

Alignment: Always Chaotic Evil.


----------



## the Jester

*DOCTOR TARR*
Unique large construct
Hit Dice: 24d10+30 (175 hp)
Initiative: +1
Speed: 20’
Armor Class: 21 (+10 natural, +1 dex), touch 11, flat-footed 20
Base Attack/Grapple: +12/+22
Attack: Scalpel +17 melee (1d4+6) or manipulator arm +17 melee touch (improved grab)
Full Attack: 4 scalpels +17 melee (1d4+6) and 2 circular saws +17 melee (1d10+6); or manipulator arm +17 melee (improved grab) and 2 circular saws +17 melee (1d10+6)
Space/Reach: 10’/10’ (20’ with manipulator arm)
Special Attacks: Improved grab, perfect limbs, sleep gas
Special Qualities: Construct traits, cure light wounds 3/day, DR 10/-
Saves: Fort +10, Ref +11, Will +13
Abilities: Str 22, Dex 13, Con -, Int 17, Wis 17, Cha 11
Skills: Diplomacy +2, Heal +33, Knowledge (nature) +30, Search +30, Sense Motive +30, Spot +30, Survival +5 (+7 in aboveground natural environments or when following tracks)
Feats: Alertness, Combat Expertise, Great Fortitude, Improved Disarm, Improved Trip, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, Skill Focus (heal), Toughness 
Challenge Rating: 15
Alignment: Chaotic neutral

*Perfect Limbs (Ex):* All of Dr. Tarr’s limbs count as primary weapons and use his full attack bonus.  (In any round in which he uses the manipulator arm he may not use his scalpel arms, however.)

*Sleep Gas (Ex):* 3/day, Dr. Tarr can fire a 20’ cone of sleep gas.  All creatures within the cone must make Fortitude saving throws, DC 22, or fall asleep for 8 hours.


----------



## the Jester

By the way, if anyone has any particular requests from the story hour that I haven't posted, let me know!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

No requests, just making my presence known. 

Do you have a thread for discussion of stuff, or would this be a good place to do it? I'm wondering if you can share any information that the players don't necessarily know about the Simulacra Wars going on in the background?


----------



## the Jester

*The Simulacrum Wars*



			
				Tallarn said:
			
		

> Do you have a thread for discussion of stuff, or would this be a good place to do it? I'm wondering if you can share any information that the players don't necessarily know about the Simulacra Wars going on in the background?




This is as good a place as any... 

The Simulacrum Wars, eh?  OK... here's a quick attempt at an overview...

The first one to figure out the trick was Marius, the chronomancer the high-level party has dealt with in both Agents of Chaos and To War Against Felenga.  A lot of the details of exactly what happened still aren't pinned down; I fill in the blanks as I need them a lot of the time.  (For instance, he may have been clued in to the trick by an empowered _simulacrum_ from the future; who knows?)  Anyhow, in 3.0, empower spell would increase a simulacrum's power and a multi-empowered sim might even be more powerful than the creator.  Sims are normally under the complete control of their creators, so Marius thought he'd stumbled upon a brilliant way of making ultrapowerful, fully-controlled other selves.

Unfortunately, a _simulacrum_ becomes less and less controlled as it gains power.  If it becomes 100% as powerful as the caster (in terms of casting ability) it gains autonomy.  Unfortunately, Marius didn't realize this at first; and the first few uberMarii that he created hid the fact at first.  

(I just noticed an interesting corollary to this ruling- a caster who gets level drained to no higher than the sim's hd will lose control of his _simulacrum!_)

Once Marius realized what he'd done, he tried to destroy the sims he'd already created.  They escaped.

Now a peculiar thing happened.  A sim has no capacity to grow in power or experience; but there's no reason one can't burn xp to the point where it's just 1 xp from losing a level.  So reasoning, I figured that a couple of the Marii could make new, even better Marii, and a series of jumps in Marius-power ensued.  

Meanwhile, another of the _simulacra,_ using a fairly convoluted plan, traveled around to a bunch of other powerful wizards to convince them to make multi-empowered _simulacra_ themselves.  Let's call him Marius I.  First he made a _simulacrum_ that was less powerful than himself- it posed as the real Marius (let's call this sim Marius II), and Marius I took the identity of a perfectly controlled multi-empowered sim of Marius II.  Marius II showed many powerful casters the trick and goaded several into trying it themselves (all while under the control of Marius I).  Soon there were ultra-powerful sims of a number of powerful casters all over; many Marii (since they seemed prone to use what xp reserves they had to increase their number) and at least one faux Estelias have been sighted (she was sighted in the Politics of Tirchond thread).  Also, we've seen a _simulacrum_ of Arion the Archmage.  There are several others, but I don't think the pcs have run across any others.  (They've been away from where most of that action has been happening.)

An important point is that not all the _simulacra_ are allied; some are even opposed to each other.  There is definitely at least one major group that wants to destroy their creators (and in some cases, to take their places); there are also groups and individuals that want to protect and assist their progenitors (usually not the first-generation sims, these ones were usually spawned by other, empowered sims but they look back at their originator (by which I mean Marius, Arion, or whoever) with fondness.  There's also a group that has sprung up that wants to liberate the enslaved constructs and sims, and has developed a spell that gives such a thing free will from its controller.

Hmmm... nothing else I can think of at the moment... various permutations of the Simulacrum Wars are percolating throughout the campaign (mostly unnoticed).


----------



## the Jester

Ooops, double post... but a word about the darkweaver.

It doesn't look like much in the story hour cuz of sheer dumb luck, the dice were against me that night.  

Darn it.  I was hoping for so much more from it.  :\


----------



## the Jester

*THE DARKWEAVER OF MOIL*
Advanced Darkweaver Assassin 7
Large Aberration
Hit Dice: 27d8+7d6+102 (235 hp)
Initiative: +4
Speed: 20’, climb 20’
Armor Class: 27 (+4 dex, +4 deflection, +10 natural, -1 size), touch 23, flat-footed 23
Base Attack/Grapple: +25/+38
Attack: Tentacle rake +33 melee (1d6+9)
Full Attack: 6 tentacle rakes +33 melee (1d6+9) and bite +28 melee (1d9+9 plus 2d4 str)
Space/Reach: 10’/10’ (15’ with tentacles)
Special Attacks: Death attack (DC 19), improved grab, poison use, shadow strands (base DC 16), sneak attack +4d6, spell-like abilities, spells, strength damage (bite; doubles on a critical hit)
Special Qualities: All-around vision (can’t be flanked), darkvision 60’, DR 15/magic, fast healing 3, improved uncanny dodge, shadow jump, shadowstuff armor, SR 25, sunlight vulnerability, tentacle regeneration, uncanny dodge, undetectable alignment
Saves: Fort +18 (+21 vs. poison), Ref +21, Will +20
Abilities: Str 28, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 15, Wis 16, Cha 18
Skills: Climb +32 (can always take 10), Concentration +18, Diplomacy +4 (+6 against evil creatures), Hide +45, Intimidate +4 (+6 against evil creatures), Listen +41, Move Silently +33, Search +21, Spot +24, Survival +3 (+5 when following tracks)
Feats: Ability Focus (shadow strands), Alertness, Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Evil Brand (BoVD), Greater Ability Focus (shadow strands), Improved Disarm, Improved Trip, Power Attack
Epic Feats: Epic Ability Focus (shadow strands), Epic Fortitude, Epic Reflexes
Challenge Rating: 21
Alignment: Neutral Evil

*Spell-Like Abilities:* 3/day- confusion (DC 17), darkness, deeper darkness, suggestion (DC 16), tongues, web (DC 15); 1/day- shadow walk.

*Spells:* As a 7th-level assassin, the Darkweaver of Moil can cast 4/3/2 per day (having already cast undetectable alignment).  It knows the following spells (DC 12 + spell level): 1st level- ghost sound, sleep, stupor (BoVD), true strike; 2nd level- cat’s grace, fox’s cunning, invisibility, undetectable alignment; 3rd level- false life, Malford’s dopplegangment, nondetection. 

*Tactics:* As creatures enter the darkweaver’s web it will prepare with invisibility, cat’s grace, fox’s cunning and nondetection.  When creatures are a round away it will cast true strike.  A Listen check (DC 15 +1/10’ of distance) will allow pcs to hear the spells being cast as whispery voices in the distance; a successful Spellcraft check may allow the identification of the spells being cast.

If possible, the darkweaver will make an assassination attempt (using its death attack to paralyze).  

*The Trap:* When the tower starts shaking, the pcs will twelve minutes to escape before the tower collapses into the Negative Material Plane.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Was the superdarkness jus the _deeper darkness_ spell?

I can see what it died though, very low AC for it's CR.


----------



## the Jester

Tallarn said:
			
		

> Was the superdarkness jus the _deeper darkness_ spell?
> 
> I can see what it died though, very low AC for it's CR.




No- as you can see, I didn't fully describe a bunch of its abilities (the ones taken straight from the FF).  That was its *shadow strands* ability.  Basically, the deeper the pcs went in, the darker it got, and the harder it became to turn back.


----------



## Joshua Randall

Isn't it the worst when your carefully crafted villain falls to dumb luck?

DM: _The mighty warrior of darkness raises his axe to strike... sh-t! I rolled a 1!_
PC: _I full attack. <dice rolling> Wow, three 20s and a 19! That's four critical threats... and three of them are confirmed! That's... let's see... 473 damage --_
DM: <weeps softly>
PC: _-- and don't forget the Fort save for massive damage._


----------



## the Jester

Joshua Randall said:
			
		

> Isn't it the worst when your carefully crafted villain falls to dumb luck?
> 
> DM: _The mighty warrior of darkness raises his axe to strike... sh-t! I rolled a 1!_
> PC: _I full attack. <dice rolling> Wow, three 20s and a 19! That's four critical threats... and three of them are confirmed! That's... let's see... 473 damage --_
> DM: <weeps softly>
> PC: _-- and don't forget the Fort save for massive damage._





Lol... yeah, I know that feeling all too well.  Poor darkweaver...


----------



## the Jester

So I'm also mulling potential big bad monsters for a _Return to Bile Mountain-_type adventure... any suggestions? 

I wanna use my bile template again!


----------



## the Jester

Wanna see somethin' nasty headed their way?

*Krolvuza, Bile Aag Sorcerer 15*
Large Undead
Hit Dice: 12d12 +15d4 (123 hp)
Initiative: +4 
Speed: 40’, fly 90’ (average)
Armor Class: 38 (-1 size, +4 dex, +14 natural, +5 armor, +4 shield, +2 deflection), touch 15, flat-footed 32 (assumes shield spell)
Base Attack/Grapple: +13/+21
Attack: Bite +16 melee (2d6+4)
Full Attack: Bite +16 melee (2d6+4 plus poison) and 2 claws +14 melee (1d8+2 plus energy drain) and 2 wings +14 melee (1d8+2)
Space/Reach: 10’/10’ (15’ with bite)
Special Attacks: Energy drain, poison, fear, reactive counterspells, spawn, spells
Special Qualities: Damage reduction 10/magic and slashing, immunity to cold and acid, spell resistance 24, sunlight vulnerability, turn resistance +4, undead traits
Saves: Fort +9, Ref +13, Will +21
Abilities: Str 18, Dex 18, Con -, Int 15, Wis 14, Cha 25
Skills: Concentration +30, Hide +17, Intimidate +22, Listen +18, Move Silently +17, Search +18, Spellcraft +32, Spot +18
Feats: Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Flyby Attack, Greater Spell Focus (evocation), Improved Initiative, Mobility, Multiattack, Reactive Counterspell, Spell Focus (evocation), Spell Penetration
Environment: Any underground or any land at night
Organization: Solitary, pair, brood (3-5), pack (6-10) or swarm (11-20)
Challenge Rating: 21
Treasure: Bracers of armor +5, ring of protection +2, wand of fire trap (5 charges), wand of thunder (44 charges), spell component pouch, bag of 11 gems (carnelians worth 100 gp each)\, ring of fire resistance 20.
Alignment: Always neutral evil

_This horrible creature is composed of dead flesh gone pale grey-white.  It has a long, snakelike neck topped by a grinning fanged skull with skin stretched all across it.  Long claws are on both its hands and feet, and pale bat-like wings sprout from the monster’s back.  The tattered remains of robes adorn her, covering her desiccated breasts._

*Combat*
Krolvuza is a fiendish enemy.  She will use her Reactive Counterspell to full advantage, trying to use her wands or physical attacks when she hasn’t got a spell available.  She will try to stay out of the reach of her enemies.

*Energy Drain (Su):* Any creature struck by an aag’s claws suffers a negative level.  The Fort save DC to remove the negative level is 23; the save DC is Charisma-based.

*Fear (Su):* All creatures within 50’ that can see the aag must make a Will save (DC23) or be panicked for 3d6 rounds; those succeeding are unaffected and are immune to the effects of that aag’s fear ability for 24 hours.  The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Poison (Ex):* Bite; initial damage 1d6 temporary str, secondary damage 1d6 con; Fort DC16 negates.

*Spawn (Su):* Any creature that survives poison damage from an aag will become an aag at the first midnight after it dies unless the body is treated with a bless spell or a similar effect.

*Spells per Day:* 6 8 8 8 8 7 7 5; base save DC 17 + spell level (19 + spell level for evocations); spells known- 0 level: dancing lights, detect magic, ghost sound, mage hand, open/close, prestidigitation, ray of frost, resistance, touch of fatigue; 1st level- charm person, chill touch, magic missile, shield, true strike; 2nd level- blur, darkness, glitterdust, Melf’s acid arrow, spectral hand; 3rd level- fireball, haste, lightning bolt, ray of exhaustion; 4th level- bonebreak, cinderspell, enervation, greater invisibility; 5th level- Bigby’s interposing hand, cloudkill, seeker missiles, wall of force; 6th level- chain lightning, spell clock, Tenser’s transformation; 7th level- greater teleport, prismatic spray. 

*Sunlight Vulnerability (Ex):* An aag in direct sunlight suffers 1d8 hp of damage each round.


----------



## Greybar

> Spawn (Su): Any creature that survives poison damage from an aag will become an aag at the first midnight after it dies unless the body is treated with a bless spell or a similar effect.




Survives?!?  Ow!

john


----------



## the Jester

Greybar said:
			
		

> Survives?!?  Ow!




Yep- it's the 'sneaky spawning' ability!

Somewhere I have a list of pcs that are eligible.


----------



## the Jester

*Terristigulth*

The only thing this guy got to do was have his _contingency_ triggered.   

*TERRISTIGULTH*
Zovvut Sorcerer 16
Hit Dice: 10d8+16d4+104
Initiative: 
Speed: 30’, fly 50’ (average)
Armor Class: (+1 dex, +9 natural, +5 deflection)
Base Attack/Grapple: +18/+21
Attack: Claw +13 melee (1d12+3)
Full Attack: 2 claws +13 melee (1d12+3)
Space/Reach: 5’/5’
Special Attacks: Draining gaze (DC 21), spell-like abilities (DC 16 + spell level), spells
Special Qualities: Contingency (brings fiendish quickening into play as soon as anyone attacks or casts a spell at Terristigulth), create spawn, DR 10/good, darkvision 60’, immunity to poison and electricity, resistance to acid 10, cold 10 and fire 10, SR 31
Saves: Fort (12), Ref (12)+4, Will (17)
Abilities: Str 21, Dex 13, Con 19, Int 14, Wis 16, Cha 22
Skills: Bluff +33, Concentration +31, Diplomacy +17, Hide +14, Intimidate +13, Listen +22, Move Silently +14, Search +15, Sense Motive +16, Spellcraft +31, Spot +22
Feats: Alertness, Dodge, Greater Spell Focus (evocation), Improved Concentration, Mobility, Spell Focus (evocation), Spell Penetration, Spring Attack
Epic Feats: Epic Reflexes
Challenge Rating: 20
Treasure: Girdle of Dark Might (gives +4 enhancement bonus to str, con, cha; evil aligned, Ego 24; Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 12; communicates dark messages of evil to its wearer only), ring of protection +5, ring of displacement (12 rounds/day, standard action to activate)
Alignment: Chaotic evil

*Spell-Like Abilities (Sp):* At will- clairaudience/clairvoyance, darkness, desecrate, detect good, detect thoughts, doom, suggestion, teleport without error (self plus 50 lbs of objects only).  Caster level 12th; save DC 16 + spell level.

*Spells Per Day:* 6 8 8 7 7 7 7 5 3.  Base Save DC = 16 + spell level (18 + spell level for Evocations).  Spells Known: 0 level- acid splash, arcane mark, detect magic, ghost sound, mage hand, prestidigitation, quicksober, ray of frost,* wizard glue; 1st level- bite spirit, burning hands,* magic missile,* ray of enfeeblement, shield; 2nd level- command undead, gust of wind, Melf’s acid arrow, mirror image, scorching ray*; 3rd level- cruel disappointment (BoVD), fireball,* hold person, slow; 4th level- damning darkness,* shout,* shroud of ash, wrack; 5th level- cone of cold,* dismissal, dread blast,* seeker missiles*; 6th level- chain lightning*, contingency,* fiendish quickening; 7th level- fiendish clarity, prismatic spray;*  8th level- puncture.

*Strategy:* As soon as he’s attacked, Terristigulth’s contingency will be triggered.  He’ll try to keep himself at a distance and fire off his powerful spells, trying out such lovelies as prismatic spray, puncture, cone of cold and dread blast.  If he gets hit in the first round, he’ll teleport to gain some distance to try to buff up with mirror image and shield.  He’ll try to slow the group within a couple of rounds and try to dismiss the toughest-seeming fighter-type.  With his resistances and SR, he’s likely to be much less worried by spellcasters.

*DREAD BLAST*
Evocation [Evil]
Level: Clr 6, Sor/Wiz 5
Components: V, S, DF
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25’+ 5’/2 levels)
Effect: 5’ wide line of energy
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex half
Spell Resistance: Yes

This spell inflicts 4d6 points of vile damage on all creatures within the line.  See the Book of Vile Darkness for information on vile damage.


----------



## the Jester

*The Other Demons*

The other three demons that were depicted on the panels were a standard succubus wielding six _+2 unholy swords_ and the following two fun guys...


*APOK*
Advanced Vrock
Huge Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Tanar’ri)
Hit Dice: 30d8+290
Initiative: +1
Speed: 30’, fly 50’ (average)
Armor Class: 27 (+1 dex, -2 size, +14 natural, +4 deflection), touch 13, flat-footed 26
Base Attack/Grapple: +30/+48
Attack: Claw +x melee (3d6+x plus 1 vile)
Full Attack: 2 claws and bite and 2 talons
Space/Reach: 15’/15’
Special Attacks: Dance of ruin (Ref DC 28), spell-like abilities, spores, stunning screech (DC 34), summon tanar’ri
Special Qualities: DR 10/good, darkvision 60’, immunity to electricity and poison, resistance to acid 10, cold 10 and fire 10, SR 27, telepathy 100’
Saves: Fort +26, Ref +18, Will +20
Abilities: Str 36, Dex 13, Con 29, Int 14, wis 16, Cha 16
Skills: (50)Concentration +42, Diplomacy +5, Hide +6, Intimidate +36, Knowledge (arcana, religion) +27, Knowledge (the planes) +25, Listen +44, Move Silently +14, Search +25, Sense Motive +26, Spellcraft +35, Spot +44, Survival +3 (+5 following tracks), Tumble +16
Feats: Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Great Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Natural Attack (claw), Improved Toughness, Multiattack, Power Attack, Vile Natural Attack (claw), Weapon Focus (claw)
Epic Feats: Epic Prowess
Challenge Rating: 19
Treasure: Sack holding 2566 pp and three unusual and disturbing-looking gems called demon eyes (worth around 1000 each to a standard buyer, or as much as 5000 gp each to someone aware of their nature), potions of cure serious wounds, bull’s strength, barkskin +3, ring of protection +4
Alignment: Chaotic evil


*FELGUNNT*
Nalfeshnee Barbarian 7
Huge Outsider (Chaotic, Evil)
Hit Dice: 14d8+7d12+168 (+42 when in rage)
Initiative: +1
Speed: 30’, fly 40’ (poor)
Armor Class: 27 (-2 size, +1 dex, +18 natural), 9 touch, 26 flat-footed (-2 when in rage)
Base Attack/Grapple: +21/+40
Attack: Bite +30 melee (3d8+11) (+32 for 3d8+13 when in rage)
Full Attack: Bite +30 melee (3d8+11) (+32 for 3d8+13 when in rage) and 2 claws +27 melee (1d8+5) (+29 for 1d8+6 when in rage)
Space/Reach: 15’/15’
Special Attacks: Rage 2/day, smite, spell-like abilities, summon tanar’ri
Special Qualities: DR 10/good and 2/-, darkvision 60’, evasion, immunity to electricity and poison, improved uncanny dodge, resistance to acid 10, cold 10 and fire 10, SR 22, telepathy 100’, true seeing, uncanny dodge
Saves: Fort +24 (+26 when in rage), Ref +12 (+14 vs. traps), Will +17 (+19 when in rage) 
Abilities: Str 32, Dex 13, Con 27, Int 19, Wis 22, Cha 20
Skills: Balance +3, Bluff +22, Concentration +35, Diplomacy +16, Disguise +5 (+7 acting), Hide -1, Intimidate +29, Jump +13, Knowledge (arcana) +23, Listen +38, Move Silently +10, Search +23, Sense Motive +23, Spellcraft +25 (+27 scrolls), Spot +31, Survival +26 (+28 following tracks), Tumble +12, Use Magic Device +22 (+24 scrolls)
Feats: Cleave, Great Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Natural Attack (bite), Instantaneous Rage, Multiattack, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (bite)
Challenge Rating: 21
Treasure: Cloak of evasion, gold bracers set with sapphires (severely bent to fit- worth 3000 gp in current condition or 7500 gp if fixed up), bag of holding IV, third eye concentrate, 12,135 gp, 9871 sp, 4220 pp, emerald (5000 gpv), five hematites (50 gp each)
Alignment: Chaotic evil

*Smite (Su):* 3/day create a nimbus of light around his body; one round later they burst in a 60’ radius; victims must make Will saves, DC 22, or be dazed for 1d10 rounds.

*Spell-Like Abilities (Sp):* At will- call lightning, feeblemind, greater dispel magic, slow, greater teleport, unholy aura.  Caster level 12th; save DCs are 15 + spell level.


----------



## Greybar

Seems like the big thing hurting these guys is that the PCs get all the set-up time they want, while the demons just get the word "Go" out of stasis or whatever they're in.  So I'd guess Felgunnt didn't get a chance to set up his Unholy Aura... nor jump to distance and use greater dispel magic (not that the other ablities would have a chance at those DCs).

Maybe I'm spoiled 'cause Jester-baddies usually are so well prepped. 

john


----------



## the Jester

Greybar said:
			
		

> Seems like the big thing hurting these guys is that the PCs get all the set-up time they want, while the demons just get the word "Go" out of stasis or whatever they're in.  So I'd guess Felgunnt didn't get a chance to set up his Unholy Aura... nor jump to distance and use greater dispel magic (not that the other ablities would have a chance at those DCs).
> 
> Maybe I'm spoiled 'cause Jester-baddies usually are so well prepped.
> 
> john





Yeah, the real danger in this room was a terrible trap or two that the pcs blithely wandered past without triggering. 

Check out this one:

*WEIGHT OF THE WAIT*
Transmutation
Spellcraft DC: 48
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 day
Range: See text
Effect: See text
Duration: Until triggered
Saving Throw: Fort partial (see text)
Spell Resistance: Yes (see text)
To Develop: Seeds: Time (DC 30), afflict (DC 14).  Factors: Contingent on special trigger (+25), change from personal to area (+15), 20’ radius (+2).  Mitigating factors: increase casting time to 1 day (-22),10d6 backlash damage (-10), expensive material component (-8).

Casting weight of the wait requires you to prepare a special parchment with a clay seal (the material components of the spell).  The clay seal must contain a pinch of ash from a magical tome, libram, or manual (a timeless work) worth at least 20,000 gp wholly destroyed in a fire by you.  Once the spell is cast the sealed parchment begins to collect temporal energy.  The spell stores three out of every four minutes that pass in a 20-foot radius.  Creatures within this area do not notice anything strange near the scroll, although everything beyond the radius is obscured in a luminous gray haze.  To those outside of the radius, objects and beings within appear frozen in place, as unmoving as statuary.  The storage process slows down time, which flows only one-quarter as fast within the area of effect as it does outside.

If the enchanted scroll at the spell’s center is moved more than 10’ beyond its position at the time of casting, or if the seal is broken, the weight of all the accumulated time is released.  Everything within a 20’ radius is immediately aged.  For example, if an enchanted scroll had been accumulating time for 1000 years before opening, everything within 20’ is suddenly aged 750 years.  A living being that makes its save ages only 1/20 as much as a creature that fails its save (in this case about 37 ½ years).  Any creature whose age exceeds his allotted time dies.

Nonliving matter and magical effects are affected by the temporal burst as well.  In the above example, spells with durations other than permanent likely run out, a torch would burn through its fuel in an instant, food will spoil, etc.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Not quite a Bile Lord, but I like your story so much I figured I'd prep an agent of law encounter for you.  I kind of went all out a bit, but I figured the PCs are quite a bit higher level since they faced Acererak in the story now.  Didn't make his cohort, but I'd figure something along the lines of an Inevitable, and I mem'd for him 2 Shield Others, which he'd definately have up on any allies.  If you decide to use him, feel free to modify him as much as you like.  Enjoy!

*CHOSEN OF LAW*
Demigod (DR 0) Human Enforcer 10/War Mind 10
Medium Outsider (Law)
Hit Dice: 20d10+200 (400) (+40 with Chain)
Initiative: +3
Speed: 30’
Armor Class: 33 (+13 armor, +7 shield, +3 Dexl), 13 touch, 30 flat-footed
Base Attack/Grapple: +20/+23
Attack: Longsword +28 melee (1d10+13+2d6 law, 15-20/x2)
Full Attack: Longsword +28/+23/+18/+13 (1d10+13+2d6 law, 15-20/x2)
Space/Reach: 5’/5’
Special Attacks: Chain of Force, Smite Chaos 3/day, Sweeping Strike
Special Qualities: Aura of Courage, Aura of Imposing Order, Chain of PS/DP, Detect Chaos, DR 3/- and 10/chaos, Fire Resistance 20, Immortality, Immunities, Spell-like Abilities, SR 32
Saves: Fort +32 (+34 in Chain), Ref +25, Will +24 
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 14 (16), Con 24 (30), Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 20 (26)
Skills: ?
Feats: Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Deep Impact, Improved Critical (Longsword), Leadership (B), Overchannel, Power Attack, Psionic Weapon, Wild Talent.
Challenge Rating: 26
Treasure: +5 Lawful Longsword of Impact, +5 Large Steel Shield, +5 Mithril Full Platemail, Amulet of Charisma +6, Belt of Health +6, Bracers of Dexterity +2, Cloak of Resistance +4, Locked Gauntlet.
Has read/benefited from a +3 manual of bodily health
Alignment: Lawful Neutral

Spells Per Day (2/2)
1-Divine Favor (x2)
2-Shield Other (x2)

Chosen Powers (influenced from Dragon 321’s Archdragon templates)
Aura of Imposing Order (Su): 20’ aura that appears to contain perfectly vertical “raindrops” of energy that fall at a uniform rate and speed.  Nonlawful creatures are affected by a doom spell within it.  All attacks based on an energy type (except those originating from the Chosen itself) deal minimum damage within the aura.  Energy effects are affected regardless of whether or not they originate in the aura.
Cold/Electricity Resistance 10
True Seeing constant
Telepathy 100’
Immune to disease/fear
Can manifest spells from the Knowledge, Law, and Strength domains as psionic powers

Enforcer Powers (Dragon 310):
Detect Chaos at will
Smite Chaos: 3/day (+3 to attack, +10 damage)
Aura of Courage: As per paladin
Spell-like Abilities: Suggestion 2/day, Dominate Person 1/week
Leadership as a bonus feat

War Mind Powers (XPH):
Chain of Personal Superiority: 3/day, as a free action, gain a +4 insight bonus to Strength/Constitution for 1 minute.
Chain of Defensive Posture: 3/day as a free action, gain a +4 insight bonus to AC for 1 minute.
Enduring Body: DR 3/-
Sweeping Strike: (rather hard to sum up, read XPH if you have it, if you don’t, I guess I can type it out)
Chain of Force: 1/day as a free action, charge weapon so it deals +10d6 damage, if the attack misses, the power is wasted.

DR 0 Traits:
Immunities: Transmutation, Energy Drain, Ability Drain, Ability Damage, Mind-Affecting Effects.

Powers Known (82 PP):
1-Offensive Prescience
2-Strength of My Enemy
3-Empathic Feedback, Hostile Empathic Transfer
4-Dimension Door

Boosted Stats: Empathic Feedback (Damage is done back to attacker for each attack, up to 10 points, 10 pp, 100 minutes), Offensive Prescience (+8 damage to all attacks for 10 pp, lasts 10 minutes), Strength of My Enemy (Overchannel to spend 12 pp, for a max Str bonus of +14), Chains active for +2 to attacks/damage, +40 hp, +4 insight bonus to AC, Divine Favor for +3 luck to attack/damage.
Tactics: Simple: get in melee with as many people as possible, attacking and boosting up his stacks, taking AoOs and using Sweeping Strike to the best of his advantage.  He can take quite a bit of damage melee wise and is near caster-impervious.  When he takes 100 damage or so, he can use Hostile Empathic Transfer to deal that much damage and heal it back.  Aim for lawful targets, using his Smites for some initial attacks to boost up his Str some more.  Use Deep Impact in conjunction with Chain of Force and a Smite, preferably.


----------



## the Jester

Sollir, that's awesome!!  Thank you so much! 

I may just have to use that thing sometime....


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I'm really glad you like him 

Here's one of the ideas I had for a companion (he'd still prolly have another Inevitable follower as his leadership feat cohort, to make things a complete encounter)  I got bored...

Malrack
Mummy, 16th level Sorcerer
Medium Undead
Hit Dice: 24d12+3 (159 hp)
Initiative: +8
Speed: 20’
Armor Class: 20 (+10 natural), 13 touch, 30 flat-footed
Base Attack/Grapple: +12/+22
Attack: Slam +22 melee (1d6+15 plus mummy rot)
Full Attack: Slam +22 melee (1d6+15 plus mummy rot)
Space/Reach: 5’/5’
Special Attacks: Despair (DC 34), Mummy Rot (DC 32)
Special Qualities: DR 5/-, Darkvision 60’, Undead Traits, Vulnerability to Fire
Saves: Fort +9, Ref +7, Will +22
Abilities: Str 30, Dex 10, Con -, Int 11, Wis 18, Cha 24 (30)
Skills: Concentration +34, Knowledge (Arcana) +24, Spellcraft +24
Feats: Ability Focus (Despair), Enlarge Spell, Epic Initiative, Greater Spell Focus (Necromancy), Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Mass Spell, Permanent Emanation (Antilife Shell), Spell Focus (Necromancy).
Challenge Rating: 21
Treasure: Seygram’s Mask, Black Robe of the Archmagi
Alignment: Lawful Evil

Spells Known (Per Day: 6/9/9/8/8/8/8/6/4)
1-Enlarge Perosn, Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shield, True Strike
2-Blindness/Deafness, False Life, Ghoul Touch, Protection from Arrows, Spectral Hand
3-Fly, Magic Circle Against Chaos, Slow, Vampiric Touch
4-Crushing Despair, Enervation, Fear, Scrying
5-Dismissal, Seeker Missiles, Sending, Wall of Force
6-Circle of Death, Greater Dispel Magic, Greater Heroism
7-Finger of Death, Planeshift, Waves of Exhaustion
8-Horrid Wilting

Description: Most of Malrack’s features are obscured by the black robe he wears, it’s hood revealing only a malicious, masked face.  The two slits in his mask glow a dark red, and while casting spells, his frail, bandaged arms are often revealed.

Seygram’s Mask: This tiny mask is a miniature replica of a Horned Devil’s head.  It has two large, jagged horns sticking out to the side, with many smaller, gruesome spikes jutting out of its face, which seems to fit a humanoid-type face.  A Lawful Evil creature wearing the mask gains a +6 enhancement bonus to Charisma, and gains all the spell-likes of a Cornugon.

Tactics: Use the PC’s own against them!  Sortta.  Please note the Permanent Emanation of Antilife Shell, which should make things very complicated for anyone not-him =) (He used a scroll of Wish to cast the original Antilife Shell).  Minor Artifact included for fun-ness, although you can easily take it out if its too much treasure.  Combat wise Despair is quite nasty mixed with Waves of Exhaustion, Horrid Wilting, Seeker Missiles ;-), Mass Crushing Despair and Mass Blindness/Deafness.  Buffwise he’d attempt to keep Shield and Protection from Arrows on himself, with False Life and Greater Heroism on himself and all his companions, adding much to their effectiveness.  He’s not afraid to use his mask to Greater Teleport, should thinks go awry, however =)


----------



## the Jester

So I'm probably going to be posting a number of npcs who may never actually surface in the story hour... but are important _in case they do._  And are important for me to keep track of for background/backstory reasons.


----------



## the Jester

*KEMBRIN, LORD OF THE CRIMSONKINDL
Crimsonkindl Fighter 14*
Large Elemental (Extraplanar, Fire)
Hit Dice: 24d8 + 14d10 +760 (945 hp)
Initiative: +15
Speed: 60’
Armor Class: 41 (-1 size, +15 dex, +17 natural), touch 24, flat-footed 26
Base Attack/Grapple: +25/+49
Attack: Flame sword +48 melee (2d10+38 plus 3d6 fire/17-20, plus Overwhelming and Devastating Critical) or flame bolt +37 ranged touch (5d6 fire)
Full Attack: Flame sword +48/43/38/33 melee (2d10+38 plus 3d6 fire/17-20, plus Overwhelming and Devastating Critical) or flame bolt +37/32/27/22 ranged touch (5d6 fire)
Space/Reach: 10’/10’
Special Attacks: Command fire elementals, spell-like abilities, weapon-like attacks
Special Qualities: DR 15/-, immunity to fire, SR 38, vulnerability to cold
Saves: Fort +35, Ref +36, Will +25
Abilities: Str 50, Dex 40, Con 50, Int 16, Wis 21, Cha 27
Skills: Balance +32, Climb +59, Diplomacy +55, Disguise +8 (+10 acting in character), Intimidate +51, Jump +51, Listen +15, Sense Motive +30, Sleight of Hand +17, Spot +15, Tumble +30
Feats: Cleave, Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Great Cleave, Greater Weapon Focus (flame sword), Greater Weapon Specialization (flame sword), Hold the Line, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Critical (flame sword), Improved Disarm, Improved Sunder, Improved Trip, Large and In Charge, Leadership, Point Blank Shot, Power Attack, Rapid Shot, Weapon Focus (flame sword), Weapon Specialization (flame sword)
Epic Feats: Devastating Critical, Dire Charge, Epic Weapon Focus (flame sword), Epic Weapon Specialization (flame sword), Epic Will, Overwhelming Critical
Environment: Elemental Plane of Fire (Crimson Garden)
Organization: Unique 
Challenge Rating: 28
Treasure: Standard
Alignment: Neutral evil
Advancement: By character class
Level Adjustment:-

_Some sort of living flame stands before you.  Though its form flickers and dances, it maintains recognizable features, looking similar to a human or elf made of fire.  _

Kembrin is the ruler of the crimsonkindl, a powerful, war-like race of fire elementals from a place called the Crimson Garden on the Elemental Plane of Fire.  The crimsonkindl consider themselves to be superior to other fire elementals, and would like nothing better than to elevate one of their own to the title of Archomental.  Kembrin’s ambitions are strong, and he exerts his control over the crimsonkindl ruthlessly.  

*Combat*

Kembrin is capable of a wide variety of different combat forms.  Against prime opponents, he will typically open combat with his spell-like abilities.  He gets great joy from burning things, and prefers to destroy his enemies in melee combat whenever possible.  Kembrin is gradually learning to let others do his fighting for him, but he prefers to be in the thick of things whenever possible.

*Command Fire Elementals (Su):* 9/day Kembrin can attempt to gain control over fire elementals in its vicinity.  This works just as if he was a cleric turning undead, except it affects only elementals with the fire subtype and affected elementals are commanded (just like undead commanded by an evil cleric).

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will- fireball, fire trap, flame jump, invisibility, pyrotechnics, see invisibility, wall of fire; 3/day- detect thoughts, displacement, fire storm, fly, haste, meteor swarm, persistent image; caster level 24th; save DCs 18 + spell level.  The DCs are Charisma-based.

*Weapon-Like Attacks:* Kembrin's natural attacks should be treated as manufactured weapons for purposes such as iterative attacks and as both natural and manufactured weapons for purposes of what spells they may be subject to.

*Skills:* Crimsonkindl get a +10 racial bonus on Balance, Climb and Jump checks.


----------



## the Jester

*Epic Feats*

A few epic feats from my campaign, still in developement.  They may need some tweaking- some of the bonuses should maybe be larger, I dunno yet, I'm still feeling out epic play.  Anyway, here's a selection of some of my epic feats!  I have a bunch more but they tie in to prestige classes- I think I've weeded those out of this list.

*ADDITIONAL ATTACK [Epic]*
You attack more often than others.

*Prerequisites:* Combat Reflexes, Epic Prowess, Improved Initiative, Superior Initiative
*Benefit:* You gain an additional iterative attack, just as if you had gained one through a higher base attack bonus.  This feat can give you a fifth iterative attack.
*Normal:* You are limited to four iterative attacks.

*BURST OF STRENGTH [Epic]*
You can call on deep reserves to produce a burst of strength in times of need.

*Benefit:* 1/day you can gain a +4 (unnamed) bonus to your strength score.  This bonus lasts for 1d6 rounds.
*Special:* You may take this feat more than once.  Each additional time you take it, you may use a burst of strength one additional time per day.


*CASUAL ATTACK [Epic]*
You may take an attack with casual ease, even when others could not.
*Prerequisites:* Dex 21+, Dodge, Mobility, Run, Spring Attack
*Benefit:* In a round in which you otherwise take no attacks, you may make a single attack roll at your highest normal bonus.  

*DOMAIN MASTERY [Epic]*
Your power over one of your domains is immense.

*Prerequisites:* Wis 29, ability to cast 9th level divine spells, access to six domains, Knowledge (religion) (28 ranks)
*Benefit:* Choose one domain.  Your caster level is considered to be four higher than it actually is when you cast spells from that domain.  You also gain a domain slot one level higher than the highest level domain slot you currently have.
*Special:* You may take this feat more than once.  Each time you must choose a different domain, but you continue to gain higher level domain slots (so after taking it twice, you are master of two domains and have 10th and 11th level domain spell slots).


*EPIC GIFT OF CHAOS [Epic]*
Your connection to the powers of Chaos grows ever stronger.

*Prerequisites:* Ten gifts of Chaos, base Fort save +15
*Benefit:* When you receive a gift of chaos as a class ability, roll of the following chart instead of the normal one: 
01-04.....Gain vulnerability to acid, cold, electricity, fire or sonic
05-08.....Shrink one size category
09-12.....Involuntarily pass gift of chaos to some creatures in vicinity each day; not necessarily initially obvious
13-16.....Gain uncontrolled, useless and sometimes dangerous arm, leg, tail, head, internal organ or wing 
17-20.....Constant vivid hallucinations; -4 Will saves, -10 Spot, Search and Listen
21-24.....Plane shift 1/day randomly, sometimes taking creatures or objects along
25-28.....Strange dietary requirement- blood, salt, leather, paint, gold, gems, sand, magic, poison, sunlight, positive energy/negative energy, paper, etc- determine randomly
29-32.....Don’t need to eat, drink, sleep or breathe (roll randomly)
33-36.....Chaotic weather follows you
37-40.....One ability score increases by four (determine randomly); carries physiological changes with it
41-44.....Immune to contracting magic (including the agreement parts of planar ally, planar binding, etc)
45-48.....Extremely bizarre appearance
49-52.....Gain functional and useful tentacle, head, arms (pair), wings (pair), internal organ or eye (determine randomly)
53-56.....Gain twenty bonus skill points
57-60.....Gain SR of 20 + class level vs. lawful magic
61-64.....Gain ability to cast heal 1/day as a supernatural ability (caster level equal to class level)
65-68.....Gain constant freedom of movement	
69-72.....Gain ability to shapechange into a chaos beast with your HD 1/day.
73-76.....Gain DR 10/silver or DR 10/cold iron or DR 10/slashing or DR 10/piercing or DR 10/bludgeoning or DR 5/- (roll randomly)
77-80.....Reduce ability damage or drain you take by 2 points each time
81-84.....Gain immunity to charms, confusion, energy drain, fear, paralysis, petrification, polymorph, poison, scrying or turning (determine randomly)
85-88.....Gain immunity to acid, bludgeoning, cold, electricity, fire, negative energy, piercing, positive energy (including healing), slashing or sonic (determine randomly) (immunity is supernatural)
89-92.....Gain DR 15/lawful and epic
93-00.....Gain daily inherent bonus of +1d6+1 to random attribute


*EPIC HEALING [Epic]*
Your healing powers are incredible.

*Prerequisites:* Wis 25, Heal (27 ranks), Supreme Healing class ability
*Benefit:* When you cast a healing spell, you heal extra damage equal to your Wisdom score.  This overlaps any other bonus to healing spells derived from wisdom, such as the Superior Healing class ability. 

*EPIC RESILIENCE [Epic]*
You are amazingly tough and resistant.

*Prerequisites:* Con 29, Armor Skin, Epic Fortitude, Epic Reflexes, Epic Toughness, Epic Will
*Benefit:* You gain a +4 bonus on all saving throws that stacks with everything.  You also treat the first 5 points of damage you suffer from any source other than strain or backlash as nonlethal damage.  

*EPIC WEAPON MASTERY [Epic, Fighter]*
Your mastery of your chosen weapon is legendary.

*Prerequisites:* Base attack +25, 25th level fighter, Epic Prowess, Epic Weapon Focus, Epic Weapon Specialization, Greater Weapon Focus, Greater Weapon Specialization, Weapon Focus, Weapon Mastery, Weapon Specialization (all in chosen weapon)
*Benefit:* Select a weapon.  You gain a discretionary four points that you may allocate to attack or damage with your chosen weapon.  You may reallocate these bonus points on each attack (for example, you could have a +4 damage bonus on your first attack, a +2 to attack and damage on your second, and a +4 on your remaining attack rolls).
*Special:* Epic Weapon Mastery overlaps (does not stack) with Weapon Mastery.  You may take Epic Weapon Mastery more than once, but you must take it in a different weapon each time.


*EXTRA DOMAIN SLOTS [Epic]*
You can cast more domain spells than normal.

*Prerequisites:* Wis 25, ability to cast 9th level divine spells, access to seven domains, Knowledge (religion) 30 ranks
*Benefit:* You gain an additional spell slot of 1st through 9th level.  These slots may only be filled with domain or prestige domain spells.


*FOCUSED ATTACK [Epic]*
You may focus yourself on one attack.

*Prerequisites:* Four iterative attacks, Str 19+, Wis 15+
*Benefit:* As a full-round action, you may make a single attack with a +10 bonus on your attack and damage rolls.


*MASTER OF FLANKING [Epic]*
You are amazingly proficient when flanking your foes.

*Prerequisites:* Dex 17+, Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Improved Flanking, Lock-Step
*Benefit:* When you flank an enemy, you get a +4 bonus on your attack rolls on that opponent.  Whenever an enemy that you flank moves out of flanking, you may take an attack of opportunity on that enemy (even if it moves only five feet); you receive your +4 bonus on this attack of opportunity.
*Normal:* You gain a +2 bonus for flanking.  An enemy can avoid an attack of opportunity by only moving or by taking only a five-foot step.

*MELEE MAULER [Epic]*
You do more damage with all your melee attacks.

*Prerequisites:* Epic Prowess, Great Strength
*Benefit:* Anytime you hit in melee, you get a +2 damage bonus.


*REACTIVE SPELL [Epic] [Metamagic]*
You can cast a spell in response to another’s action.

*Prerequisites:* Automatic Quicken Spell, Blinding Speed, Improved Initiative, Quicken Spell, Superior Initiative, ability to cast tenth-level spells, Spellcraft (35 ranks)
*Benefit:* A reactive spell can cast by you as a free action when it is not your turn (an immediate action).  It counts against your normal limit of quickened spells per round (counting until just before the count at which you cast it comes up again in the initiative sequence).  You cannot cast a reactive spell when you are flat-footed.  You cannot interrupt an action with a reactive spell; it takes place in reaction to the action.  A reactive spell takes up a slot six levels higher than normal.


*TERRIFY [Epic]*
You can frighten those weaker than you with a display of ferocity.

*Prerequisites:* Intimidate (21 ranks)
*Benefit:* When you make an attempt to demoralize an opponent with less hit dice than you, if he fails a Will save (DC 10 + ½ your HD + cha bonus) he is frightened for 1d6 rounds and then shaken for the duration of the encounter.

*THRIFTY ITEM CREATION [Epic]*
The items you create with a chosen item creation feat cost you less than normal.

*Prerequisites:* Any four item creation feats, ability to cast 9th-level spells, Efficient Item Creation
*Benefit:* Choose one item creation feat that you know.  Whenever you create an item using that feat, you receive a 10% discount in the amount of money it costs you (not the market price) to create the item.
*Special:* You may take this feat more than once.  It does not stack with itself or with other abilities or effects that reduce the monetary cost of item creation.  Each time you take this feat, choose another item creation feat for it to apply to.

*TREMENDOUS BLOW [Epic]*
You can deliver tremendous blows that knock your enemies flying.

*Prerequisites:* Base attack +21, Str 25+, Improved Bull Rush, Knock-Back, Power Attack
*Benefit:* You may choose to deliver a tremendous blow as a standard action.  If you hit with a melee attack, your opponent must make a Reflex save (DC equal to the damage you deal) or be knocked prone and knocked back 5’ + 5’ per 50 hp of damage your tremendous blow deals.  Any bonuses the victim has that would apply against bull rush attempts apply on its Reflex save.

*WALL OF SWORDS STYLE [Epic, Style]*
Your mastery of the ‘wall of swords’ style of fighting makes you lethal and virtually invulnerable.

*Prerequisites:* Str 25+, int 15+, Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Greater Weapon Focus (any two-handed weapon), Improved Combat Expertise, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (any two-handed weapon)
*Benefit:* Whenever you attack with maximum power attack and maximum combat expertise with a two-handed weapon, you gain a +10 style bonus on your attack roll.


----------



## EldonG

Jester...I'm just now finding your thread...and I must say...it's sweet, in a wonderfully sick kinda way!    

I'd like to know something...your 'bile' template...which I adore (in a very similar 'sick' way)...would you allow it to be used in a published product?  I'm writing some epic scenarios...and I'm something of a template fiend...I could *so* use it!


----------



## the Jester

EldonG said:
			
		

> I'd like to know something...your 'bile' template...which I adore (in a very similar 'sick' way)...would you allow it to be used in a published product?  I'm writing some epic scenarios...and I'm something of a template fiend...I could *so* use it!




Sorry, I have mmm plans is too strong of a word, intentions for it (as far as publishing stuff goes).  Otherwise I would, however- and I _definitely_ appreciate the thought!


----------



## EldonG

the Jester said:
			
		

> Sorry, I have mmm plans is too strong of a word, intentions for it (as far as publishing stuff goes).  Otherwise I would, however- and I _definitely_ appreciate the thought!




That's cool.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## the Jester

...but please use it all you want in your games, it's a great template.

Word to the wise: bile monster + multiheaded = OWWW!!!!


----------



## the Jester

*Sluglub*

*BULGLUMP*
10th level warrior bile ooze paraelemental
Huge Elemental (earth, water)
*Hit Dice:* 34d8+306 (450 hp)
*Initiative:* +6
*Speed:* 20', swim 50'
*Armor Class:* 27
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +26/+46
*Attack:* Slam +38 melee (4d6+18/19-20 plus 2d6 acid)
*Full Attack:* Slam +38/33/28/23 melee (4d6+18/19-20 plus 2d6 acid)
*Space/Reach:* 15'/15'
*Special Attacks:* Acid, breath weapon
*Special Qualities:* Agonized existence, elemental, DR 15/-, immunity to acid, fire and poison
*Saves:* Fort +25, Ref +16, Will +15
*Abilities:* Str 34, Dex 22, Con 26, Int 10, Wis 11, Cha 13
*Skills:* Climb +27, Listen +26, Spot +26
*Feats:* Awesome Blow, Cleave, Great Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Critical (slam), Improved Natural Attack, Improved Sunder, Improved Toughness, Large and In Charge, Power Attack
*Epic Feats:* Epic Will, Great Constitution
*Challenge Rating:* 21
*Alignment:* Neutral
*Description:* Sluglub resembles nothing so much as a towering pile of mud and ooze.  A rancid smell, similar to that produced by a swamp, accompanies him everywhere he goes. 

*Combat*

Sluglub is a straightforward combatant, striking with his slam attack.  He seeks to pound those who disturb him into a more pleasing layer of pulverized gelatin.

*Acid (Ex):* Any creature that is hit by Sluglub must make a Reflex save, DC 28, or its clothes and/or armor dissolves and becomes useless.  Any metal or wooden weapon striking the creature must likewise save or dissolve.

*Breath Weapon (Su):* Every 1d4 rounds, Sluglub can unleash a breath weapon of bile that deals 6d6 points of acid damage and 2d6 points of con damage to all creatures within a 15' burst.  This breath weapon has a range of 60'.

*Agonized Existence (Ex):* Because its bile-ridden form leaves it in perpetual pain, Sluglub is immune to effects based on pain.  If it falls subject to any enchantment effect or morale penalty, it automatically shakes off the effect in only 1d4 rounds.




***

Please note that this fella was powered-up from the 3.0 version of himself, so a lot of the numbers may be off by the 3.5 RAW.  Meh, sometimes it's worth sacrificing a certain level of accuracy to keep the game moving.


----------



## the Jester

Just for laughs, here's the cloaker thingy I only mentioned in passing in the SH.  Sigh... they got 'im quick.

Again, he's a quick and dirty upgrade from the 3.0 CR 12 version...

*Awalize
Rogue 1/Sorcerer 6/Fighter 2/Shadowdancer 8 Shadow Cloaker*
CR 19; Large magical beast; HD 6d8+9d6+6d4+2d10+69; hp154 (fast healing 2); Init +8; Spd 15', fly 60' (average); AC 19 (-1 size, +3 dex, +7 natural) with a 40% miss chance, flat-footed 16, touch 12; Atk tail slap +19 melee (1d6+5); FA tail slap +19 melee (1d6+5) and bite +14 melee (1d4+2); Space/Reach 10'/10' (5' with bite); SA Engulf, moan, sneak attack +1d6; SQ Shadow-shift, shadow blend, cold resistance 17, darkvision 60', low-light vision, +2 luck bonus on saves, fast healing 2, evasion, hide in plain sight, improved uncanny dodge, shadow illusion, shadow jump, defensive roll, slippery mind; SV Fort +12, Ref +15 (plus evasion), Will +14;

_Skills and Feats:_ Concentration +18, Hide +26, Listen +21, Move Silently +20, Perform (dance) +18, Spellcraft +11, Spot +21, Escape Artist +20, Search +10; Ability Focus (moan), Alertness, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Epic Skill Focus (hide), Greater Spell Focus (enchantment), Improved Initiative, Mobility, Spell Focus (enchantment), Spring Attack

*Spells Known (Per Day: 6 8 6 4):* _0th level-_ daze, detect magic, disrupt undead, ghost sound, prestidigitation, ray of frost; _1st level-_ expeditious retreat, hypnotism, mage armor, magic missile, ray of enfeeblement, shield; _2nd level-_ flaming sphere, glitterdust, invisibility, Tasha's hideous laughter; _3rd level-_ fireball, vampiric touch, suggestion.  *Base Save DC:* 15 + spell level (17 + spell level for Enchantments).

*Engulf (Ex):* Awalize can try to engulf a medium or smaller target.  He makes a grapple check with a +15 bonus as a standard action without provoking an attack of opportunity; if he successfully gets a hold he bites with a +4 bonus.  If an attack hit Awalize while he is engulfing someone, the blow deals half damage to the cloaker and half to the trapped person.

*Moan (Su or Ex):* Awalize may create any of several effects.  He may _unnerve_ all creatures within an 80' spread, inflicting a -2 morale penalty to attack and damage rolls; after six consequtive rounds must make a Will save, DC 28, or be entranced and unable to defend themselves.  Even victims who save against this effect must save again the next round until they succumb.  He may also cause _fear_ in all creatures within a 30' spread (Will save, DC 28, or flee in fear; success indicates immunity to this effect for 24 hours).  His moan can cause _nausea_ in a 30' cone (Fort save, DC 28, or be overcome by nausea and fall prone and unable to act for 1d4 rounds).  Finally, he can try to force a single creature into a _stupor_ with his moan (Fort save, DC 28, or be held for five rounds; even if this save is successful, the cloaker may try again the next round).

*Shadow-shift (Su):* Awalize can shift shadows to a number of purposes, including duplicating a _mirror image_ or _silent image_.

*Shadow Blend (Su):* Awalize is shadowy and hard to discern.  In lighting less than full daylight in intensity, he is considered to have 90% concealment (40% miss chance).


----------



## the Jester

*The Aags*

Even though I've already posted one of these guys up above, I'm reposting him here to keep the group in context.  Nasty, eh?

*Analin, Near-Deific Living Undead Half-Fiend Bile Aag*
_(Note: Analin was a fiend who was corrupted into an aag by the Bile King’s epic-level magic, thus the half-fiendish template on an undead, which is not normally eligible for it.) _
Large Undead (Augmented Outsider, Evil, Living, Native)
Hit Dice: 24d12+432 (588 hp)
Initiative: +16
Speed: 80’, fly 180’ (average)
Armor Class: 59 (-1 size, +12 dex, +23 natural, +15 insight), touch 36, flat-footed 47
Base Attack/Grapple: +12/+32
Attack: Claw +27 melee (1d8+16)
Full Attack: 3 claws +27 melee (1d8+16 plus 3d6 energy sear plus energy drain) and bite +25 melee (2d6+8 plus 3d6 energy sear plus poison) and 2 wings +25 melee (1d8+8 plus 3d6 energy sear)
Space/Reach: 10’/10’ (15’ with bite)
Special Attacks: Breath weapon, channel, energy drain, energy sear, planar ally, poison, fear, smite, smite good, spawn, spell-like abilities
Special Qualities: Agonized existence, damage reduction 10/magic and slashing (and adamantine with ring), darkvision 60’, fast healing 24, immunity to acid, cold, death effects, disintegration, fear effects, petrification, poison, polymorphing, scrying, and the direct effects of limited wish, miracle and wish, internal conflict, living undead qualities, regeneration 5, resistance to acid 10, cold 10, electricity 10 and fire 10, spell resistance 30, sunlight vulnerability, turn resistance +4, undead traits, weaponbreaking
Saves: Fort base +32, Ref +26, Will +28
Abilities: Str 42, Dex 34, Con 46, Int 27, Wis 30, Cha 40
Skills (note: all skills gain a +10 insight bonus, included in the listed ones): Balance +24, Bluff +32, Diplomacy +36, Disguise +32 (+34 acting in character), Gather Information +32, Hide +33, Intimidate +42, Jump +35, Knowledge (arcana, religion, the planes) +25, Listen +37, Move Silently +33, Search +33, Sense Motive +27, Sleight of Hand +24, Spot +37, Survival +20 (+22 on other planes or when following tracks), Swim +33, Tumble +29
Feats: Alertness, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Endurance, Flyby Attack, Great Fortitude, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Iron Will, Leadership, Lightning Reflexes, Mobility, Multiattack, Stunning Fist, Toughness
Environment: Any underground or any land at night
Organization: Solitary, pair, brood (3-5), pack (6-10) or swarm (11-20)
Challenge Rating: 29
Treasure: Ring of weaponbreaking (ELH)
Alignment: Always neutral evil
Advancement Range: 13-36 HD (large)
Level Adjustment: -

_This horrible creature is composed of dead flesh gone pale grey-white.  It has a long, snakelike neck topped by a grinning fanged skull with skin stretched all across it.  Long claws are on both its hands and feet, and pale bat-like wings sprout from the monster’s back._

An aag is a terrifying undead creature that feasts upon the body and life energy of living things, leaving them as husks that then rise as more aags.  An aag is a canny and tough enemy, fighting smart and maximizing its own advantages whenever possible.

*Combat*

Aags will feast gladly on any living thing.  In combat the creature will generally seek to overcome any enemies with brute force, but if this seems unworkable the aag is certainly intelligent enough to switch tactics.  Aags hate and fear clerics, especially those that worship sun gods, and will generally try to destroy them first.

Aags usually come to exist through the actions of other aags’ spawn ability.  It is said that the first aag was created by a demon prince of undead to spread its kind through the planes.  Now there are many of these hideous undead in hidden and underground areas that never see the sun.

*Breath Weapon (Su):* Analin can spit a gob of bile that explodes in a 15’ burst and has a range of 60’.  Affected creatures must make Fort saves (DC con based) or suffer 4d6 hp acid damage and 2d4 points of con damage.  A successful save negates the con damage and halves the acid damage.

*Channel (Su):* 3/day Analin can choose to either turn or rebuke undead as a 24th-level cleric, with a +2 synergy bonus for his ranks in Knowledge (religion).

*Energy Drain (Su):* Any creature struck by an aag’s claws suffers a negative level.  The Fort save DC to remove the negative level is 19; the save DC is Charisma-based.

*Fear (Su):* All creatures within 50’ that can see the aag must make a Will save (DC19) or be panicked for 3d6 rounds; those succeeding are unaffected and are immune to the effects of that aag’s fear ability for 24 hours.  The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Planar Ally (Sp):* As a standard action, Analin may call a planar ally with no need to bargain for service.  The ally will remain up to 6 hours.

*Poison (Ex):* Bite; initial damage 1d6 temporary str, secondary damage 1d6 con; Fort DC16 negates.

*Smite (Su):* 3/day Analin can gain a +4 attack bonus and a +15 damage bonus to a single attack as a free action.

*Smite Good (Su):* 1/day Analin can add +12 damage to one normal attack on a good creature.

*Spawn (Su):* Any creature that survives poison damage from an aag will become an aag at the first midnight after it dies unless the body is treated with a bless spell or a similar effect.

*Spell-Like Abilities (Sp):* 3/day- darkness, poison; 1/day- blasphemy, contagion, desecrate, unholy blight.  Caster level 12; save DCs 13 + spell level.

*Agonized Existence (Ex):* Because its bile-ridden form leaves it in perpetual pain, Analin is immune to effects based on pain.  If it falls subject to any enchantment effect or morale penalty, it automatically shakes off the effect in only 1d4 rounds.

*Internal Conflict (Su):* Positive and negative energy war for dominance in the living undead.  Whenever an attempt is made to turn or rebuke it, whether successful or not, there is a backlash that deals 24d4 points of damage to the creature making the turn attempt (Fort save DC 37 for half damage).  This damage is positive energy to a creature channeling negative energy or vice-versa.

*Living Undead Qualities:* A living undead creature is immune to mind-affecting effects, poison, sleep, paralysis, stunning, disease and necromantic effects.  It is not subject to critical hits, ability damage to physical attributes, ability drain or energy drain.  It has darkvision (60’).  Unlike other undead, a living undead is subject to death effects, subdual damage and death from massive damage, as well as effects requiring a Fortitude save (that it is not otherwise immune to). 

*Regeneration (Su): A living undead regenerates 5 hp per round.  Fire does real damage to living undead.

Sunlight Vulnerability (Ex): An aag in direct sunlight suffers 1d8 hp of damage each round. 

Weaponbreaking: Thanks to her ring, any weapon that strikes Analin must make a Fort save (DC 20) or shatter into pieces.


Axxathap, advanced aag
Large Undead
Hit Dice: 36d12 (234 hp)
Initiative: +12 
Speed: 40’, fly 90’ (average)
Armor Class: 30 (-1 size, +4 dex, +14 natural, +3 deflection), touch 16, flat-footed 26 (50% miss chance)
Base Attack/Grapple: +18/+28
Attack: Bite +27 melee (2d6+5) (Bite +31 melee [2d6+8])
Full Attack: Bite +27 melee (2d6+6 plus poison) and 2 claws +23 melee (1d8+3 plus energy drain) and 2 wings +23 melee (1d8+3) (Add +4 to all attacks, +2 dmg to bite, +1 dmg to all others)
Space/Reach: 10’/10’ (15’ with bite)
Special Attacks: Energy drain, poison, fear, spawn
Special Qualities: Damage reduction 10/magic and slashing, immunity to cold and acid, spell resistance 24, sunlight vulnerability, turn resistance +4, undead traits
Saves: Fort +12, Ref +16, Will +24
Abilities: Str 22 (26), Dex 18, Con -, Int 15, Wis 18, Cha 20
Skills: Hide +42, Intimidate +46, Listen +43, Move Silently +42, Search +42, Spot +43
Feats: Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Flyby Attack, Greater Weapon Focus (bite), Improved Initiative, Mobility, Multiattack, Power Attack, Spring Attack, Weapon Focus (bite)
Epic Feats: Epic Weapon Focus (bite), Fast Healing, Superior Initiative
Challenge Rating: 19
Treasure: Ring of spell storing (contains dimension door x3), ring of protection +3, cloak of resistance +2
Alignment: Neutral evil

This horrible creature is composed of dead flesh gone pale grey-white.  It has a long, snakelike neck topped by a grinning fanged skull with skin stretched all across it.  Long claws are on both its hands and feet, and pale bat-like wings sprout from the monster’s back.  A soiled cloak hangs like a dirty rag down its back.

Axxathap was the nominal leader of the quintet of aags under discussion until Analin arrived.  He is shrewd and crafty, preferring to avoid a straight-up fight.  If offered the opportunity to do away with Analin he gladly would, but he is painfully aware that such an event is very unlikely.

Combat

Axxathap prefers to use his spring attack ability to weaken enemies before closing in for the kill.  He likes to try to scatter enemies with fear and then pursue loners running off on their own.

Energy Drain (Su): Any creature struck by an aag’s claws suffers a negative level.  The Fort save DC to remove the negative level is 33; the save DC is Charisma-based.

Fear (Su): All creatures within 50’ that can see the aag must make a Will save (DC 33) or be panicked for 3d6 rounds; those succeeding are unaffected and are immune to the effects of that aag’s fear ability for 24 hours.  The save DC is Charisma-based.

Poison (Ex): Bite; initial damage 1d6 temporary str, secondary damage 1d6 con; Fort DC 28 negates.  The save DC is Constitution based.

Spawn (Su): Any creature that survives poison damage from an aag will become an aag at the first midnight after it dies unless the body is treated with a bless spell or a similar effect.

Sunlight Vulnerability (Ex): An aag in direct sunlight suffers 1d8 hp of damage each round. 


Gredd, Aag Rogue 3/Ur-Priest 8
Large Undead (Huge Undead)
Hit Dice: 12d12 +3d6 +8d8 (130 hp) (138 hp)
Initiative: +4 
Speed: 40’, fly 90’ (average)
Armor Class: 38 (-1 size, +4 dex, +14 natural, +7 armor, +4 deflection), touch 17, flat-footed 34; (44 with 50% miss chance) 
Base Attack/Grapple: +12/+21 (+23/31)
Attack: Bite +16 melee (2d6+5) (Bite +27 melee [3d6+14 plus poison])
Full Attack: Bite +16 melee (2d6+5 plus poison) and 2 claws +14 melee (1d8+2 plus energy drain) and 2 wings +14 melee (1d8+2) (Bite +27 melee [3d6+14 plus poison] and 2 claws +25 melee [2d6+7 plus energy drain] and 2 wings +25 melee [2d6+7])
Space/Reach: 10’/10’ (15’ with bite) (15’/15’/20’ with bite)
Special Attacks: Energy drain, poison, fear, rebuke undead (+2 synergy bonus), sneak attack +2d6, spawn, spells
Special Qualities: Damage reduction 10/magic and slashing, damage reduction 5/good, divine SR 20, evasion, freedom of movement, immunity to cold and acid, siphon spell power, spell resistance 24, sunlight vulnerability, trap sensing, turn resistance +4, ultimate concentration, undead traits
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +10, Will +20
Abilities: Str 20 (34), Dex 18, Con -, Int 15, Wis 22 (including amulet), Cha 16
Skills: Bluff +9, Diplomacy +5, Disguise +3 (+5 acting in character), Hide +6, Intimidate +20, Knowledge (arcana) +7, Knowledge (religion) +10, Knowledge (the planes) +7, Listen +18, Move Silently +8, Search +18, Sleight of Hand +6, Spellcraft +10, Spot +18, Survival +4 (+6 on other planes or when following tracks)
Feats: Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Flyby Attack, Iron Will, Multiattack, Spell Focus (evil)
Environment: Any underground or any land at night
Organization: Solitary, pair, brood (3-5), pack (6-10) or swarm (11-20)
Challenge Rating: 22
Treasure: Chain shirt +3, ring of protection +4, lesser staff of the diabolical (16 charges), amulet of wisdom +4.
Alignment: Always neutral evil
Advancement Range: 13-36 HD (large)
Level Adjustment: -

This horrible creature is composed of dead flesh gone pale grey-white.  It has a long, snakelike neck topped by a grinning fanged skull with skin stretched all across it.  Long claws are on both its hands and feet, and pale bat-like wings sprout from the monster’s back.

An aag is a terrifying undead creature that feasts upon the body and life energy of living things, leaving them as husks that then rise as more aags.  An aag is a canny and tough enemy, fighting smart and maximizing its own advantages whenever possible.

Combat

Aags will feast gladly on any living thing.  In combat the creature will generally seek to overcome any enemies with brute force, but if this seems unworkable the aag is certainly intelligent enough to switch tactics.  Aags hate and fear clerics, especially those that worship sun gods, and will generally try to destroy them first.

Aags usually come to exist through the actions of other aags’ spawn ability.  It is said that the first aag was created by a demon prince of undead to spread its kind through the planes.  Now there are many of these hideous undead in hidden and underground areas that never see the sun.

Energy Drain (Su): Any creature struck by an aag’s claws suffers a negative level.  The Fort save DC to remove the negative level is 19; the save DC is Charisma-based.

Fear (Su): All creatures within 50’ that can see the aag must make a Will save (DC19) or be panicked for 3d6 rounds; those succeeding are unaffected and are immune to the effects of that aag’s fear ability for 24 hours.  The save DC is Charisma-based.

Poison (Ex): Bite; initial damage 1d6 temporary str, secondary damage 1d6 con; Fort DC16 negates.

Spawn (Su): Any creature that survives poison damage from an aag will become an aag at the first midnight after it dies unless the body is treated with a bless spell or a similar effect.

Spells: Base save DC 16 + spell level (17 + spell level for evil spells).  Spells prepared: 6 6 6 4 4 4 3 1 0 level- create water, detect magic, guidiance (2), resistance (2); 1st level- assess caster, bane, call upon faith, cause fear, divine favor*, sanctuary; 2nd level- bull’s strength (2)**, deific vengeance, hold person, inflict moderate wounds (2), shatter, sound burst; 3rd level- deeper darkness, inflict serious wounds, invisibility purge, sufferance; 4th level- defensive harmony, divine power*, freedom of movement*, recitation; 5th level- break spirit, flame strike, righteous might*, ultimate concentration*; 6th level- harm (2), thunderous blows*; 7th level- greater bestow curse. 

Sunlight Vulnerability (Ex): An aag in direct sunlight suffers 1d8 hp of damage each round. 


Krolvuza, Bile Aag Sorcerer 15
Large Undead
Hit Dice: 12d12 +15d4 (123 hp)
Initiative: +4 
Speed: 40’, fly 90’ (average)
Armor Class: 34 (-1 size, +4 dex, +14 natural, +5 armor, +2 deflection), touch 15, flat-footed 28 (38 with 50% miss chance due to greater invisibility, then 20% miss chance due to blur)
Base Attack/Grapple: +13/+21
Attack: Bite +16 melee (2d6+4) (Bite +20 melee [2d6+6])
Full Attack: Bite +16 melee (2d6+4 plus poison) and 2 claws +14 melee (1d8+2 plus energy drain) and 2 wings +14 melee (1d8+2) (Add +4 to attacks, +2 dmg to bite, +1 dmg to other attacks)
Space/Reach: 10’/10’ (15’ with bite)
Special Attacks: Energy drain, poison, fear, reactive counterspells, spawn, spells
Special Qualities: Damage reduction 10/magic and slashing, greater invisibility, immunity to cold and acid, spell resistance 24, sunlight vulnerability, turn resistance +4, undead traits
Saves: Fort +9, Ref +13, Will +21
Abilities: Str 18 (22), Dex 18, Con -, Int 15, Wis 14, Cha 25
Skills: Concentration +30, Hide +17, Intimidate +22, Listen +18, Move Silently +17, Search +18, Spellcraft +32, Spot +18
Feats: Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Flyby Attack, Greater Spell Focus (evocation), Improved Initiative, Mobility, Multiattack, Reactive Counterspell, Spell Focus (evocation), Spell Penetration
Environment: Any underground or any land at night
Organization: Solitary, pair, brood (3-5), pack (6-10) or swarm (11-20)
Challenge Rating: 21
Treasure: Bracers of armor +5, ring of protection +2, wand of fire trap (5 charges), wand of thunder (44 charges), spell component pouch, bag of 11 gems (carnelians worth 100 gp each)\, ring of fire resistance 20.
Alignment: Always neutral evil

This horrible creature is composed of dead flesh gone pale grey-white.  It has a long, snakelike neck topped by a grinning fanged skull with skin stretched all across it.  Long claws are on both its hands and feet, and pale bat-like wings sprout from the monster’s back.  The tattered remains of robes adorn her, covering her desiccated breasts.

Combat

Krolvuza is a fiendish enemy.  She will use her Reactive Counterspell to full advantage, trying to use her wands or physical attacks when she hasn’t got a spell available.  She will try to stay out of the reach of her enemies.

Energy Drain (Su): Any creature struck by an aag’s claws suffers a negative level.  The Fort save DC to remove the negative level is 23; the save DC is Charisma-based.

Fear (Su): All creatures within 50’ that can see the aag must make a Will save (DC23) or be panicked for 3d6 rounds; those succeeding are unaffected and are immune to the effects of that aag’s fear ability for 24 hours.  The save DC is Charisma-based.

Poison (Ex): Bite; initial damage 1d6 temporary str, secondary damage 1d6 con; Fort DC16 negates.

Spawn (Su): Any creature that survives poison damage from an aag will become an aag at the first midnight after it dies unless the body is treated with a bless spell or a similar effect.

Spells per Day: 6 8 8 8 8 7 7 5; base save DC 17 + spell level (19 + spell level for evocations); spells known- 0 level: dancing lights, detect magic, ghost sound, mage hand, open/close, prestidigitation, ray of frost, resistance, touch of fatigue; 1st level- charm person, chill touch, magic missile, shield*, true strike; 2nd level- blur*, darkness, glitterdust, Melf’s acid arrow, spectral hand; 3rd level- fireball, haste, lightning bolt, ray of exhaustion; 4th level- bonebreak, cinderspell, enervation, greater invisibility; 5th level- Bigby’s interposing hand, cloudkill, seeker missiles, wall of force; 6th level- chain lightning, spell clock, Tenser’s transformation; 7th level- greater teleport, prismatic spray. 

Sunlight Vulnerability (Ex): An aag in direct sunlight suffers 1d8 hp of damage each round. 


Mnelnurm, Aag Fighter 10
Large Undead
Hit Dice: 12d12 +10d10 (133 hp)
Initiative: +2 
Speed: 30’, fly 60’ (average)
Armor Class: 40 (-1 size, +1 dex, +14 natural, +13 armor), touch 13, flat-footed 36 (50% miss chance)
Base Attack/Grapple: +16/+31
Attack: Bite +26 melee (2d6+11 plus poison) (Bite +28 melee)
Full Attack: Bite +26 melee (2d6+11 plus poison) and 2 claws +28 melee plus mastery (2d6+7 plus mastery plus energy drain) and 2 wings +26 melee (1d8+5) (add +2 to all attacks)
Space/Reach: 10’/10’ (15’ with bite)
Special Attacks: Energy drain, poison, fear, spawn
Special Qualities: Damage reduction 10/magic and slashing, immunity to cold and acid, spell resistance 24, sunlight vulnerability, turn resistance +4, undead traits
Saves: Fort +11, Ref +9, Will +15
Abilities: Str 32 (including belt), Dex 14, Con -, Int 15, Wis 18, Cha 16
Skills: Hide +26, Intimidate +28, Listen +29, Move Silently +16, Search +18, Spot +19
Feats: Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Flyby Attack, Greater Weapon Focus (claw), Improved Critical (claw), Improved Multiattack, Improved Natural Attack (claw), Improved Sunder, Mobility, Multiattack, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (claw), Weapon Mastery (claw), Weapon Specialization (claw)
Challenge Rating: 23
Treasure: Full plate +4, belt of giant strength +6
Alignment: Neutral evil

This horrible creature is composed of dead flesh gone pale grey-white.  It has a long, snakelike neck topped by a grinning fanged skull with skin stretched all across it.  Long claws are on both its hands and feet, and pale bat-like wings sprout from the monster’s back.  A suit of twisted-looking full plate adorns its body.

Mnelnurm is a terrific warrior and really enjoys tearing living things to pieces with her bare hands.   

Combat

Energy Drain (Su): Any creature struck by an aag’s claws suffers a negative level.  The Fort save DC to remove the negative level is 19; the save DC is Charisma-based.

Fear (Su): All creatures within 50’ that can see the aag must make a Will save (DC19) or be panicked for 3d6 rounds; those succeeding are unaffected and are immune to the effects of that aag’s fear ability for 24 hours.  The save DC is Charisma-based.

Poison (Ex): Bite; initial damage 1d6 temporary str, secondary damage 1d6 con; Fort DC16 negates.

Spawn (Su): Any creature that survives poison damage from an aag will become an aag at the first midnight after it dies unless the body is treated with a bless spell or a similar effect.

Sunlight Vulnerability (Ex): An aag in direct sunlight suffers 1d8 hp of damage each round.*


----------



## Cheiromancer

I don't recall where the living undead template comes from.  Is "near-deific" also a template?


----------



## the Jester

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> I don't recall where the living undead template comes from.  Is "near-deific" also a template?




Yes, both homebrewed.  I believe the living undead template is in this very thread; if not, then check either the Homebrewed Monsters forum or maybe the House Rules forum... I know I posted it here somewhere.

Near-Deific, alas, I may not post in its entirety; it's fodder for a d20 product called 'Adversity' I'm working on with some other folks (the big holdup bein' art at this stage of the game).


----------



## Cheiromancer

It was indeed in the Homebrews.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=78006

Is the energy sear correct?  1d6/4 hd should be 6d6 damage, not 3d6, right?


----------



## the Jester

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> It was indeed in the Homebrews.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=78006
> 
> Is the energy sear correct?  1d6/4 hd should be 6d6 damage, not 3d6, right?




Damn, you're right!

Oh, well, all things considered, no real harm done- Analin still scared the crap out of the pcs!  They had a hell of a time just hurting him, and once they discovered the trick he pulled (via a one-shot item of _dramatic death_) they got even more paranoid about him... all things considered the extra 3d6 damage prolly wasn't necessary.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

More great examples of high level nastiness!


----------



## the Jester

This is the quadruple-con damage breath weapon monster.  I must confess, it came out much deadlier than its 'by the book' CR (which was 19) indicated- I'd more likely say it was about a CR 23-25.

*Advanced Bile Corrupted Four-Headed Chuul*
Huge Aberration
*Hit Dice:* 33d8+429 (hp 578)
*Initiative:* +7
*Speed:* 30', swim 20'
*AC:* 39 (-2 size, +2 dex, +29 natural)
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +24/+45
*Attack:* Claw +36 melee (6d6+13 plus 16 vile)
*Full Attack:* 2 claws +36 melee (6d6+13 plus 16 vile)
*Space/Reach:* 15'/10'
*Special Attacks:* Disruptive attack, enhanced power, improved grab, spit bile, squeeze
*Special Qualities:* Agonized existence, DR 10/good, darkvision 90', fast healing 10, immunity to acid, paralysis and poison
*Saves:* Fort +24, Ref +19, Will +19
*Abilities:* Str 36, Dex 14, Con 36, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 3
*Skills:* Hide +18, Listen +33, Search +6, Spot +33, Swim +21
*Feats:* Alertness, Blind-Fight, Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Epic Reflexes, Great Cleave, Hold the Line, Improved Initiative, Improved Natural Attack (claw), Improved Sunder, Lightning Reflexes, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (claw).
*Environment:* Room 71, Inner Sanctum of Bile Mountain
*Organization:* Unique and solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 25
*Treasure:* Half standard
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil

_*Disruptive Attack (Su):*_ This terrible monster inflicts 16 points of vile damage with each successful claw hit.

*Enhanced Power (Su):* The corrupted nature of this chuul grants it a +4 bonus to the save DCs of all of its special attacks.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* If it hits with a pincer, a chuul may make a free grapple check.  If it gets a hold it can squeeze each round, or it may elect to transfer its victim to its tentacles and attempt to paralyse them.

*Spit Bile (Su):* All four of this monster's heads may simultaneously spit bile.   This has a 60’ range and explodes in a 15’ radius spread; each inflicts 6d6 acid damage and  deals 2d6 con damage.  Victims may make Fort saves, DC 43, for half damage and no con damage.

*Squeeze (Ex):* This inflicts 6d6+19 plus 16 vile points of damage to the victim with a successful grapple check.

*Tentacles (Ex):* If this monster transfers a victim to its mouth, the victim must make a Fort save (DC 43) or be paralyzed for 6 rounds, suffering 3d6+6 plus 16 vile damage per round while held in the tentacles.

_*Agonized Existence (Ex):*_ This monster is immune to pain-based effects and automatically shakes off enchantments in 1d4 rounds.

 CR 19; Atk 2 claws +36 melee (6d6+13 plus 16 vile plus improved grab- squeeze, 6d6+19 plus 16 vile, each round it maintains a hold; or transfer to tentacles as a partial action, requires Fort save DC 43, or be paralyzed for 6 rounds, suffering 3d6+6 plus 16 vile damage per round while in tentacles); SQ Agonized existence (immune to pain-based effects, shake off enchantments in 1d4 rounds),


----------



## Greybar

> I must confess, it came out much deadlier than its 'by the book' CR (which was 19) indicated- I'd more likely say it was about a CR 23-25.




Have you considered using Upper_Krust's CR measurement system?  It seems to be aimed at keeping better match with such things at the higher levels.  And hey, it's fun to have the kind of mix-n-match freedom you can get out of it.

john


----------



## the Jester

Greybar said:
			
		

> Have you considered using Upper_Krust's CR measurement system?  It seems to be aimed at keeping better match with such things at the higher levels.  And hey, it's fun to have the kind of mix-n-match freedom you can get out of it.
> 
> john




I've glanced at it, but was turned off by the way it equates ECL with CR and so forth.


----------



## the Jester

Well, we've seen quite a bit of this Fnogghi guy here lately... and we're about to see more!  So here are his stats, as well as his bodyguards.

Yikes.

*FNOGGHI CHAOS-HAND*
Fomorian Cleric 18
Huge Giant
Hit Dice: 33d8+297 plus 13 temporary hp 
Initiative: +1
Speed: 40’
Armor Class: 31 (-2 size, +1 dex, +9 natural, +13 armor), touch 9, flat-footed 30
Base Attack/Grapple: +24/+45
Attack: +2 unholy heavy flail +39 melee (4d6+21/17-20 plus 1d6 electricity plus 2d6 vs. good); or slam +36 melee (1d8+13); or Chaos touch +36 touch (Chaos effect); or masterwork heavy crossbow +24 ranged (4d6/19-20)
Full Attack: +2 unholy heavy flail +39/34/29/24 melee (4d6+21/17-20 plus 1d6 electricity plus 2d6 vs. good); or 2 slams +36 melee (1d8+13); or Chaos touch +36 touch (Chaos effect); or masterwork heavy crossbow +24 ranged (4d6/19-20)
Space/Reach: 15’/15’
Special Attacks: Rebuke undead, spells, touch of chaos, trample 2d10+19
Special Qualities: DR 5/-, fast healing 5, immunity to fear and poison (due to heroes’ feast), scent
Saves: Fort +29, Ref +11, Will +24
Abilities: Str 37, Dex 10, Con 28, Int 11, Wis 24, Cha 12
Skills: Concentration +14, Knowledge (religion) +36, Listen +9, Move Silently +23, Spot +22
Feats: Alertness, Awesome Blow, Cleave, Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Divine Vigor, Empower Spell, Great Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Critical (heavy flail), Power Attack, Weapon Focus (heavy flail) 
Challenge Rating: 21
Gear (all huge-sized unless otherwise noted): Full plate +2, unholy shock heavy flail +2, bag of 30 assorted gems (10 each are worth 1000, 500 and 100 gp), jug of cure serious wounds (enough for eight draughts for medium creatures), masterwork heavy crossbow, 20 bolts, 10 silver bolts, 10 cold iron bolts, rations (8 days), heavy chain (100’ length, weighs 100 lbs).  Bag contains 2d6x100 gp.
Alignment: Chaotic evil

_The horribly deformed giant before you seems almost malevolently misshapen.  One of his feet is twisted almost backwards, and an ear protrudes grotesquely from his throat.  He wears dark-colored full plate graven with an image of a dark obelisk surrounded by worms._

*Combat*

Fnogghi is not brilliant, but he is wise enough to have learned from past battles.  Whenever possible, he buffs up while his hurlers and spearmen attack the enemy at a distance, especially targeting perceived spellcasters.  When the battle is joined, he will attempt to strike at any obvious good characters first, as his weapon is best used against such.  He loves to match clerical powers against lawful clerics (or those he perceives as such).  

Spells: As an 18th-level cleric of Na’Rat, Fnogghi has the domains of Chaos and Madness.  His base save DC is 17 + spell level. Spells prepared: 6 8 8 8 7 6 6 5 4 3
0 level: detect magic (3), light (2), read magic
1st level: bless, cause fear, divine favor, lesser confusion (d), protection from law, shield of faith (2), summon monster I 
2nd level: align weapon, bear’s endurance, deific vengeance (2), shield other (2), silence, touch of madness (d)
3rd level: bestow curse, cure serious wounds, daylight, invisibility purge, locate object, magical vestment**, rage (d), wind wall
4th level: chaos hammer (d), death ward, divination, divine power, freedom of movement, restoration, tongues
5th level: bolts of bedevilment (d), flame strike, righteous might, scrying, slay living, true seeing
6th level: animate object (d), banishment, greater dispel magic, heal, heroes’ feast**, mass bull’s strength
7th level: destruction, empowered flame strike (2), mass spell resistance, word of chaos (d)
8th level: empowered blade barrier, fire storm, maddening scream (d), summon monster VIII
9th level: mass heal, terrible calling*, weird (d)

*This spell has already been cast, and is a unique spell discovered by Fnogghi.

**This spell has already been cast and its effects are included in the stat blocks.   

Touch of Chaos (Su): Up to 3/day, by touch, Fnogghi can deliver a touch of chaos.  If the victim fails a Will save (DC 27) it will gain a Chaos trait.

Trample (Ex): As a standard action, Fnogghi can trample opponents at least one size category smaller than himself.  This deals 2d10+19 points of bludgeoning damage.  A trampled opponent may either attempt an attack of opportunity at -4 or a Reflex save (DC 39) for half damage.  The save DC is strength-based.

_Powerup Results:_ Fnogghi will cast the following spells, in order, with the effects noted if he has time.  He will always skip ahead to righteous might if it looks as though melee is imminent.  If it looks as though an empowered blade barrier will stop an assault (and if he’ll still have time for the righteous might) he’ll probably try tossing that one out first.

Rd. 1- cast mass bull’s strength; +4 str to all buddies and self.
Rd. 2- cast mass spell resistance; everyone gets SR 30.
Rd. 3-4- cast two shield others or whoever seem to be the best choices 
Rd. 5- cast righteous might; grow to Gargantuan size, +8 str, +4 con, +66 hp, +4 natural armor, DR 15/good, size modifier goes to -4
Rd. 6- cast divine power; gain +2 additional enhancement to str, +9 to BAB, +18 temporary hp
Rd. 7- join the fray! 


When fully powered up, Fnogghi becomes the following monstrous set of stats: Gargantuan giant; HD 33d8+363 plus 33 temporary hp; AC 30; BAB/Grapple +33/+54; Atk +2 unholy heavy flail +52 melee (4d6+32/17-20 plus 1d6 electricity plus 2d6 vs. good); or slam +49 melee (2d6+20); or Chaos touch +49 touch (Chaos effect); or masterwork heavy crossbow +22 ranged (4d6/19-20); SA Trample 4d6+30 (save DC 46); SQ DR 5/- and 15/good, SR 30; Str 51, Con 32; SV Fort +31.

*FNOGGHI’S SPEARMEN*
Fomorian Fighter 8
Huge Giant
Hit Dice: 15d8 + 8d10 +214
Initiative: +1
Speed: 40’
Armor Class: (-2 size, +1 dex, +9 natural, +10 armor)
Base Attack/Grapple: +19/+43
Attack: +1 frost longspear +36 melee (3d6+29/19-20x3 plus 1d6 frost); or mighty masterwork composite longbow +19 ranged (3d6+10/x3); or masterwork bastard sword +34 melee (3d8+24/19-20)
Full Attack: +1 frost longspear +36/31/26/21 melee (3d6+29/19-20x3 plus 1d6 frost); or mighty masterwork composite longbow +19/14/9/4 ranged (3d6+10/x3); or masterwork bastard sword +34/29/24/19 melee (3d8+24/19-20)
Space/Reach: 15’/15’
Special Attacks: Trample 2d10+24 (DC 37)
Special Qualities: DR 5/-, fast healing 5, immunity to fear and poison (due to heroes’ feast), scent
Saves: Fort +23, Ref +8, Will +11
Abilities: Str 42, Dex 12, Con 26, Int 11, Wis 15, Cha 8
Skills: Craft (armorer, weaponsmithing) +17
Feats: Awesome Blow, Cleave, Epic Toughness, Great Cleave, Greater Weapon Focus (longspear), Greater Weapon Specialization (longspear), Improved Bull Rush, Improved Critical (longspear), Improved Sunder, Iron Will, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (longspear), Weapon Specialization (longspear)
Challenge Rating: 19
Gear: Full plate +2, frost longspear +1, mighty (+10) masterwork composite longbow (made of an alloy of adamantine and iron), 50 arrows, 50 adamantine arrows, masterwork bastard sword, bag of 3d10x100 gp, 3d10x100 pp.
Alignment: Chaotic evil


*FNOGGHI’S HURLERS (Andre and Pierre)*
Fire Giant Fighter 5/Hulking Hurler 3
Large Giant (fire)
Hit Dice: 15d8 + 8d10 +161
Initiative: -1
Speed: 30’
Armor Class: 26 (-1 size, -1 dex, +8 natural, +10 armor)
Base Attack/Grapple: +19/+37
Attack: +1 anarchic greatsword +33 melee (3d6+21 plus 2d6 vs. good) or slam +32 melee (1d4+14) or masterwork 500 lb. rock +23 ranged (6d6+16)
Full Attack: +1 anarchic greatsword +33/28/23/18 melee (3d6+21 plus 2d6 vs. good) or 2 slams +32 melee (1d4+14) or masterwork 500 lb. rock +23/18/13/8 plus Rapid Shot ranged (6d6+16)
Space/Reach: 10’/10’
Special Attacks: Knockdown blow, ranged power attack, really throw anything 
Special Qualities: Catch weapons, immunity to fire, immunity to fear and poison (due to heroes’ feast), low-light vision, rock catching, vulnerability to cold
Saves: Fort+21, Ref +12, Will +10
Abilities: Str 38, Dex 16, Con 24, Int 10, Wis 17, Cha 11
Skills: Climb +25, Intimidate +10, Search +8, Spot +16
Feats: Cleave, Deadly Shot, Improved Critical (rock), Point Blank Shot, Power Attack, Precise Shot, Quickdraw, Rapid Shot, Sharp-Shooting, Weapon Focus (rock), Weapon Specialization (rock)
Challenge Rating: 18
Gear: Full plate +2, anarchic greatsword +1.  Fnogghi’s hurlers each bear a sack of ten particularly good throwing boulders, polished and prepared (essentially masterwork).  Each also has a pouch holding 1d6 rubies (each worth 1000 gp) and 1d4x100 gp.
Alignment: Chaotic evil

_These two black-skinned giants are heavily armored and have greatswords across their backs; but in their hands are large boulders._

*Combat*

These two vicious fire giant brothers, Andre and Pierre, love to surprise little folk with the power of their rocks.  There really isn’t anything they like better than squishing those smaller than them.  They serve Fnogghi faithfully and have been well-rewarded so far.

Knockdown Blow (Ex): As a full round action, one of the hurlers can launch a ranged attack that knocks any Medium or smaller creature that it deals damage to prone.

Ranged Power Attack (Ex): Against enemies within 30’, the hurlers can power attack with a ranged weapon (dealing 8d6 hp of damage- extrapolated from CW, pg. 159).

Really Throw Anything (Ex): The hurlers can throw anything up to 3200 lbs.  If the item is an improvised weapon, the hurler takes a -2 instead of the usual -4 penalty.  The range increment is 10’.  Their masterwork rocks are about 500 lbs. each.


----------



## Sandain

*Moil*

Hi Jester,

I really loved your Moil adventure and back story.  Was it based on a module or published adventure (RttToH?)  If so, how heavily did you alter it?  Was Acereraks lair also part of this?

Also do you have the differernt Marii stats - I always have trouble preparing high level casters for my group.

Thankyou,


----------



## the Jester

Sandain said:
			
		

> Hi Jester,
> 
> I really loved your Moil adventure and back story.  Was it based on a module or published adventure (RttToH?)  If so, how heavily did you alter it?  Was Acereraks lair also part of this?
> 
> Also do you have the differernt Marii stats - I always have trouble preparing high level casters for my group.
> 
> Thankyou,





Yeah, everything from the huge battle with the vampire necromancers, balor, crawling head etc. through the Fortress of Conclusion was RttToH, modified pretty significantly (it was, after all, a 2e module) but basically kept faithful to the original.  Felenga was all mine though (he's actually an ancient pc from my previous campaign- there's a story there, but it's an Early Years story! )

I'll try to dig out some Marii for you later on when I have a little more free time; I'm getting ready for work right now, so I'm afraid it's going to have to wait a bit! 

iirc, some of the Marii stats are tricked out for specific encounters and situations.


----------



## the Jester

*Worms*

The 'nest' of two intertwined freakish worms with barbed tentacles was an interesting fight.  I used the 'greater pseudonatural' template on some huge centipedes and came out with a pretty good set of stats for a nasty worm.

*GREATER PSEUDONATURAL HUGE CENTIPEDES*
Huge Outsiders
Hit Dice: 6d8+36 (94)
Initiative: +7
Speed: 80’, climb 80’
Armor Class: 50 (-2 size, +7 dex, +35 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 43
Base Attack/Grapple: +4/+41
Attack: Bite +31 melee (2d6+14 plus poison) 
Full Attack: Bite +20 melee (2d6+14 plus poison) and two tentacle rakes +20 melee (2d8+14 plus improved grab)
Space/Reach: 15’/10’
Special Attacks: Constant insight, improved grab, poison, rotting constriction, spell-like abilities
Special Qualities: Alternate form, DR 10/salt, darkvision 60’, resistance to acid 20 and electricity 20
Saves: Fort +11, Ref +9, Will +7
Abilities: Str 39, Dex 25, Con 22, Int 3, Wis 20, Cha 2
Skills: Climb +11, Hide +2, Spot +4
Feats: Ability Focus (poison), Weapon Focus (bite)
Environment: Far Realms
Organization: Nest (2-7)
Challenge Rating: 18
Treasure: None
Alignment: Neutral 

_Before you is a nest of coiled slimy beasts covered in skittering legs and waving barbed tentacles about.  Long dripping eyes are at the end of waving, rope-like cords of muscle tissue.  The whole thing resembles an enormous pile of alien intestines._

*Combat:

Constant Insight (Su):* These beasts have a constant +15 insight bonus on attack rolls.  In addition, they are unaffected by any miss chance due to concealment.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* If one of these horrors of the Far Realms hits with one of its tentacles, it may attempt to grapple its victim.  A grappled victim, alas, is subject to the monster’s rotting constriction ability.

*Poison (Ex):* Fort DC 21; initial and secondary damage 1d6 dex.

*Rotting Constriction (Su):* Each round after the first that one of these terrible beasts maintains a hold on a victim, it inflicts 2d4 points of con drain.  Each time it does this it regains 10 hp.

*Spell-Like Abilities (Sp):* At will- blur, dimension door, shield, unhallow; caster level 20th.

*Alternate Form (Su):* As a standard action, these monsters can assume the form of a spinning mass of fatty globules waving on long, spiny tentacles.  Other (non-pseudonatural) creatures receive a -1 penalty on their attack rolls against it in this form.

***

Then of course we have Xukrischis- which I actually created some time ago here on ENWorld for a Far Realms thread in the Homebrewed Monsters forum.


*XUKRISCHIS, Horror from the Far Realms
Gelatinous Fiendish Pseudonatural Advanced Purple Worm of Legend*
Gargantuan Outsider (Extraplanar)
Hit Dice: 32d10+512 (688 hp)
Initiative: +3
Speed: 10’, burrow 10’, swim 20’
Armor Class: 26 (-4 size, -2 dex, +21 natural), touch 5, flat-footed 26
Base Attack/Grapple: +32/+56
Attack: Bite +46 melee (6d6+17 plus 2d4 acid)
Full Attack: Bite +46 melee (6d6+17 plus 2d4 acid) and sting +44 melee (2d8+8 plus 2d4 acid plus poison) and slam +43 melee (4d6+8 plus 2d4 acid)
Space/Reach: 20’/15’
Special Attacks: Acid, improved grab, poison, raging blood, smite good, swallow whole, true strike 
Special Qualities: Alternate form, blindsight 60’, darkvision 60’, DR 10/magic, fast healing 5, greater damage, immunity to polymorphing and stunning, resilient, resistance to acid 10, cold 10, electricity 10 and fire 10, SR 25, tremorsense 60’
Saves: Fort +28 (+32 vs. poison and paralysis), Ref +12, Will +11 (+15 vs. mind-affecting and sleep effects)
Abilities: Str 45, Dex 8, Con 41, Int 5, Wis 6, Cha 8
Skills: Hide -13, Listen +25, Swim +35
Feats: Awesome Blow, Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Initiative, Improved Natural Armor (x3), Improved Natural Attack (bite), Improved Toughness, Multiattack, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (bite), Weapon Focus (sting)
Environment: Far Realms
Organization: Solitary or with a nest of 2-7 greater pseudonatural huge centipedes
Challenge Rating: 23
Treasure: None
Alignment: Neutral evil

_What must surely be the most frightful looking creature in the multiverse moves slowly before you.  Gigantic in proportion, it pulses and rumbles, emitting weird odors and strange noises.  Stretching easily 70’ or more long, the hideous entity looks like nothing so much as a 10’ diameter strand of  seemingly aware mucus.  A gross, slimy perspiration seems to leak out of the thing all over, and while one end contains a bizarre set of hard-looking crusty ridges that disturbingly resembles a mouth, the other end has a long, tapered, spear-like protrusion of crusted mucus-like material dripping some foul-smelling yellow excretion._

*Combat*

Xurkrischis is sentient, albeit not highly intelligent.  It knows that it is vulnerable to attacks from afar, so if it suffers more than half its hit points in damage without having a target it can engage in melee it will usually seek to burrow away to safety.  When not seriously threatened, Xurkrischis constantly eats, preferring to dine on sentient creatures but being totally omnivorous in principle.

*Frightful Presence (Ex):* Xurkrischis can make a horrible burbling, farting sound accompanied by a hideous stench, inspiring terror in all creatures within 40’ that have fewer than 32 HD.  Each potentially affected creature must make a Will save (DC 25) or become shaken- a condition that lasts until the opponent is out of range.  A successful save leaves the creature immune to Xurkrischis’ frightful presence for 24 hours.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* Xurkrischis can make a free grapple check without provoking attacks of opportunity when it hits an opponent of Huge or smaller size with his bite.

*Poison (Ex):* Poisons run from the stinger of the hideous fiend called Xurkrischis (Fort DC 41; initial damage 1d6 str, secondary damage 2d6 str).

*Raging Blood (Su):* Whenever Xurkrischis is damaged, a spray of acid is emited in a 5’ cone.  Any creature within the cone suffers 1d4 hp of acid damage (no save).  Xurkrischis is unaffected by its own fluids.

*Smite Good (Su):* Once per day the horror that is Xurkrischis can smite good on a normal melee attack, inflicting an extra +20 hp of damage against a good foe.

*Swallow Whole (Ex):* Xurkrischis can swallow a grabbed opponent of Huge or smaller size by making a successful grapple check.  A swallowed victim suffers 2d8+17 plus 2d4+8 acid damage each round; it can try to cut its way out with a light piercing or slashing weapon (requires 25 points of damage vs. AC 24).

*True Strike (Su):* 1/day this horrible thing can make a normal attack roll with a +20 insight bonus.  Xurkrischis is unaffected by the normal miss chance from concealment on this attack.

*Alternate Form (Su):* As a standard action, Xurkrischis can change from the terrible form he tends towards while on the Material Plane to a horrible, many-tentacled form resembling nothing so much as a fluid-filled anemone-shaped bag with leaking cloudy pustules all over its disgusting form.  While it is within this form, other creatures receive a -1 morale penalty on attack rolls against it.

*Resilient (Ex):* Xurkrischis has a form that is only partially defined.  As such, it cannot be flanked, it takes -1d6 hp from a sneak attack and it takes only half the extra damage inflicted by a critical hit.


----------



## Sandain

Hi Jester,

Can you tell me where the gelantinous, and the greater pseudonatural templates come from please?

Dan


----------



## the Jester

Sandain said:
			
		

> Hi Jester,
> 
> Can you tell me where the gelantinous, and the greater pseudonatural templates come from please?
> 
> Dan




Sure!

The Gelatinous template is in Savage Species, and the 'greater' Pseudonatural template is in the Epic-level HB.  It's prolly in the SRD, too- I believe all the monsters in the ELH got in.


----------



## the Jester

*The Academy of the Spear*

The part where the party went into the academy and finds the undead formation is kind of funny- I was worried that the encounter might turn tough with all the con drain and negative levels that could come into play.  Boom, one round and its over.  Sheesh.

2 wraiths
10 ghouls
2 spectres
6 swordwraiths (FF pg. 173; switch to longspear)

*RECTOR SOLRUSH
Death Knight Fighter 17*
Hit Dice: 17d12
Initiative:+6
Speed: 20’
Armor Class: 27 (+1 dex, +11 armor, +5 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 26
Base Attack/Grapple: +17/26
Attack: Greatspear +31 melee plus Weapon Mastery (2d6+20 plus 1d6 electricity plus 2d6 vs. good/19-20x3+1d6) or touch +x melee (1d8+1 plus 1 con, Will save, DC 19, half damage and no con damage)
Full Attack: Greatspear +31/26/21/16 melee plus Weapon Mastery (2d6+20 plus 1d6 electricity plus 2d6 vs. good/19-20x3+1d6) or touch +x melee (1d8+1 plus 1 con, Will save, DC 19, half damage and no con damage)
Space/Reach: 5’/5’
Special Attacks: Abyssal blast (17d6, Ref DC 19 half), fear aura (affects only creatures of 5 HD or less)
Special Qualities: DR 10/magic and good, immunity to cold, electricity and polymorph, SR27, summon nightmare, turn immunity, undead
Saves: Fort +10, Ref +7, Will +7
Abilities: Str 29, Dex 15, Con -, Int 9, Wis 14, Cha 12
Skills: Intimidate +21, Jump +27
Feats: Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (greatspear), Greater Weapon Focus (greatspear), Greater Weapon Specialization (greatspear), Hold the Line, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Critical (greatspear), Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Power Attack, Quickdraw, Severe Critical (greatspear), Weapon Focus (greatspear), Weapon Mastery (greatspear), Weapon Specialization (greatspear)
Challenge Rating: 20
Treasure: Full plate +3, silver unholy shock greatspear +3, ring of fire resistance 10, cloak of flying (10 minutes/day, as fly spell; free action to activate it), boots of dexterity +2, gauntlets of incredible power (give +4 enhancement bonus to strength, +2 morale bonus on attack rolls), bag of 10 rubies worth 1000 gp each.
Alignment: Chaotic Evil


----------



## the Jester

*Red Gash, General of Evil*

*Red Gash, Nycaloth fighter 12:*
Large Outsider (evil, extraplanar, nycaloth)
Hit Dice: 14d8 + 12d10 + 252 (381 hp)
Initiative: +3
Speed: 40’, fly 90’ (good)
Armor Class: 37 (-1 size, +3 dex, +13 natural, +10 armor, +2 deflection), touch 14, flat-footed 34
Base Attack/Grapple: +26/+39
Attack*: Claw +22 melee (1d6+21 plus bleeding wounds) or Eviscerator +30 melee (3d6+43/19-20x3+2d4)
Full Attack*: Eviscerator +35/30/25/20 melee (3d6+35/19-20x3+2d4) melee and 2 claws +29 melee or 4 claws +25 melee (1d6+16 plus bleeding wounds)
Space/Reach: 10’/10’
Special Attacks: Bleeding wounds, rake +32 (1d6+13), improved grab, liftoff, spell-like abilities, summon yugoloth
Special Qualities: DR 10/good, immunity to acid and poison, resistance to cold 10, fire 10 and electricity 10, SR 24, telepathy
Saves: Fort +26, Ref +17, Will +16
Abilities: Str 29, Dex 16, Con 28, Int 13, Wis 11, Cha 14
Skills: Bluff +15, Concentration +22, Diplomacy +15, Hide +9, Intimidate +35, Jump +23, Knowledge (arcana, the planes) +11, Listen +19, Move Silently +13, Search +11, Sense Motive +10, Spellcraft +11, Spot +19, Swim +15  
Feats: Alertness, Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Dire Charge, Epic Weapon Focus (greataxe), Flyby Attack, Greater Weapon Focus (greataxe), Greater Weapon Specialization (greataxe), Improved Disarm, Improved Sunder, Improved Toughness, Iron Will, Mobility*, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (greataxe), Weapon Specialization (greataxe)
Challenge Rating: 22
Treasure: _Eviscerator_ (+4 keen deadly (+2d4) greataxe), mithral breastplate +4, ring of protection +2, amulet of natural armor +1, rod of resizing 
Alignment: Neutral Evil

Combat: Red Gash’s spell-like abilities have a save DC one lower than listed in the MM3.  He vastly prefers to melee.

His ‘typical’ power attack on a single attack is -12; on a full attack, it is -7.


----------



## the Jester

This is the umber hulk mutant the pcs are about to face.

*Truly Horrid Powerful Mutant Umber Hulk (CR 19):*Huge aberration; HD 20d8+300; hp 400; Init +0; Spd 30’, burrow 20’; AC 28 (-2 size, +2 dex, +18 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 26; BAB/Grapple +15/39; FA 2 claws +29 melee (3d6+16) and bite +27 melee (4d6+8); Space/Reach 15’/15’; SA Cloudkill 2/day (DC 20), confusing gaze (Will DC 23); SQ Darkvision 60’, fortification (75%), immunity to radiation, disease and poison, tremorsense 60’; Fort +29, Ref +8, Will +16; Str 42, Dex 14, Con 41, Int 12, Wis 15, Cha 21;

*Skills & Feats:* Climb +26, Jump +18, Listen +22, Move Silently +7; Epic Fortitude, Great Fortitude, Improved Natural Attack (claw), Improved Natural Armor x3, Iron Will, Mutliattack.

I'll save Hashrek's stats for after his true nature is revealed.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Very evil Jester, I like   Can't way to see its master's stats.

Interesting dungeon btw, looks like it has a strange, sci-fi-ish feel while being rooted very deeply in the campaign's history at the same time.  Can't wait to see what those radiation-crystal machines do.


----------



## the Jester

Thanks Sollir!

Here's Hashrek the Cruel, an ancient and powerful ogre mage who had been held is stasis (in _polymorphed_ disguise) for many many centuries.  (That's why his story was fishy- he'd never expected to have to know his history!)

*Hashrek:* Ogre mage sorcerer 16; CR 21; large giant; HD 5d8 + 16d4 + 147; hp 211; Init +4; Spd 40’, fly 40’ (good); AC 23 (-1 size, +7 natural, +7 armor), touch 9, ff 23; BAB/Grapple +11/+20; Atk Asheral +19/14/9 melee (3d6+10/19-20) or longbow +13/8/3 ranged (2d6+7/x3); Space/Reach 10’/10’; SA Spell-like abilities, spells; SQ DR 10/adamantine (absorbs 150 hp), darkvision 90’, low-light vision, mind blank, regeneration 5 (fire and acid), resistance to fire 20, soak first point of ability damage or drain, SR 19; SV Fort +9, Ref +6, Will +11; Str 21, Dex 10, Con 24, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 24; 

*Skills & Feats:* Concentration +29, Knowledge (history- Miloxi) +10, Listen +14, Spellcraft +26, Spot +14; Arcane Strike, Combat Expertise, Improved Disarm, Improved Initiative, Improved Trip, Silent Spell, Spell Penetration, Superior Combat Expertise  

*Gear:* Scarlet robes of the burning desert (grants fire resistance 20, no move or skill penalties from sand, leave no tracks in sand as per pass without trace), staff of defense (40 charges), Asheral, defending greatsword +3, mighty (+5) composite longbow +2, bracers of armor +7, potions of see invisibility, bull’s strength, haste, remove disease, protection from electricity, belt of mighty fortitude (grants +4 enhancement bonus to con, soaks first point of ability damage/drain from each attack), amulet of natural armor +2,  wand of fireballs (10 charges, 10d6), component pouch, 2000 gp diamond dust.

*Spell-like abilities:* At will- darkness, invisibility; 1/day- charm person, cone of cold, gaseous form, polymorph, sleep; CL 9th.  Save DCs are 17 + level.

*Spells Per Day (includes slots burned for spells previously cast):* 6 8 8 8 6 6 7 6 2.  Spells Known (save DC 17 + spell level):

*0 level-* arcane mark, detect magic, disrupt undead, ghost sound, mage hand, read magic, resistance, unnerving gaze (BoVD), wizard glue

*1st level-* black bag, magic missile, ray of enfeeblement, silent image, true strike

*2nd level-* darkbolt (BoVD), eagle’s splendor, Melf’s acid arrow, mirror image, see invisibility

*3rd level-* displacement, fireball, follow sorcery’s trail, hold person

*4th level-* charm monster, fear, phantasmal killer, stoneskin

*5th level-* break enchantment, cloudkill, contact other plane, wall of hate (Cydra)

*6th level-* chain lightning, mass suggestion, wall of iron

*7th level-* finger of death, greater teleport 

*8th level-* mind blank.  

***

*Strategy:* If it looks like the party is going to attack him, he will attempt to cut them off with a wall of iron while he buffs.  He casts the following, in order, if he has time (and he is willing to use his greater teleport to get that time, so long as he has at least one remaining seventh or eighth level slot to use): displacement, mirror image, eagle’s splendor, see invisibility, shield from his staff.  When possible, he’ll try to finger of death any likely wizard-types, charm and hold fighters, and generally blast everyone as best he can.  He’ll try to use his flight ability and teleportation spells to stay relatively out of reach of the pcs.  If forced into melee, he’ll try to cast true strike and then use his Arcane Strike feat to gain +28 to hit on a single attack (and +8 for the rest of the round!) and +8d4 damage per hit.  Combining this tactic with some Combat Expertise isn’t a bad idea if tough fighters are on top of him.

If he is significantly challenged by the party and needs time to regenerate, he will shift all 11 points of BAB into defense via Combat Expertise and shifting Asheral’s +3 into defense as well, giving him an AC 37.  If this isn’t enough, he will flee or parlay.  If it looks like the party is going to incapacitate or destroy him, Hashrek will greater teleport away, vowing revenge, but he is arrogant and proud enough that he can easily be provoked into fighting to the death.  He is especially vulnerable to accusations of cowardice.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Sounds like a mean combatant, shame he seems to have went down fairly easily   I'm curious though, are Raksashas in any way related to these cat people?  I was guessing that Hashrek was one of those kinds, which would be why Veil's detect thoughts ability wouldn't have worked.  Ah well, I suppose I can't guess right all the time


----------



## the Jester

It was that pesky _mind blank_- a definite must-have for a high level paranoid maniac! 

You'd be _amazed_ how much damage the party can dish out in a round.  And until that round, nobody had touched him.


----------



## Krafus

Jester, how do you feel about the time it takes you to stat out evil NPCs, only to see them killed in a single round once the PCs get into melee range?


----------



## the Jester

Krafus said:
			
		

> Jester, how do you feel about the time it takes you to stat out evil NPCs, only to see them killed in a single round once the PCs get into melee range?




Hahahaha.... it's sometimes quite frustrating.  However, half the fun of making the bad guys is the act of creation, so it's not too bad.

The best villainous run in a while was had by Fnogghi Chaos-Hand, who got to use all his tricks.  That was extraordinarily satisfying.


----------



## the Jester

_I actually posted this to get feedback in the homebrews forum before I used it, and I'm glad I did.  My original 40 HD monstrosity with 840 hp would have been significantly tougher than I'd intended; as it was, the encounter was memorable and fun._

*The Ur-Fish (CR 22):* Gargantuan magical beast; HD 30d10+360; hp 525; Init -1; Spd Swim 50’; AC 36/50% (-4 size, -1 dex, +25 natural, +6 expertise), touch 11/50%, flat-footed 26/50%; BAB/Grapple +30/+61; FA Bite +23 melee (6d6+42/19-20) (includes adjustments for Combat Expertise and Power Attack); Space/Reach 20’/15’; SA Frightful presence, spell-like abilities, sweeping bite; SQ DR 10/epic, darkvision 120’, fast healing 10, immunity to negative energy, petrification, poison, positive energy and radiation, inky corona, resistance to electricity 15 and sonic 15, SR 32; SV Fort +29, Ref +16, Will +15; Str 40, Dex 8, Con 34, Int 17, Wis 16, Cha 13; Align NE.

*Skills & Feats:* Bluff +29, Concentration +21, Diplomacy +24, Listen +36, Search +16, Sense Motive +28, Spot +36; Cleave, Combat Expertise, Epic Reflexes, Great Constitution, Greater Weapon Focus (bite), Improved Bull Rush, Improved Critical (bite), Improved Natural Attack (bite), Iron Will, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (bite).

*Frightful Presence (Su):* Any creature within 100’ of the ur-fish that sees it attack, use its sweeping bite or charge must make a Will save, DC 26, or become shaken for as long as they can see the ur-fish and for one hour afterward.  Regardless of whether it succeeds or fails, once a creature rolls this save they are immune to the ur-fish’s frightful presence for 24 hours.  The save DC is charisma-based.

*Spell-Like Abilities (Sp):* At will- see invisibility, shatter; 1/day- bestow curse, blindness/deafness, darkness, greater dispel magic.  Caster level 40th; save DCs 11 + spell level.  The save DCs are charisma-based.

*Sweeping Bite (Ex):* As a standard action the ur-fish can bite all targets in a 10’ cube, rolling a single bite attack against all of them.  Any creature that suffers damage must make an opposed grapple check or be swept into the ur-fish’s mouth.  On its next turn, as an attack action, the ur-fish can attempt another opposed grapple check to swallow its victims whole.  Swallowed victims suffer 2d6+15 points of bludgeoning damage plus 1d6 points of acid damage for each round within the monster’s belly.  The belly is AC 30, and each victim must either succeed at two opposed grapple checks or else inflict 60 points of damage to the stomach with a slashing weapon in order to free themselves.  Because of the immense size of the ur-fish’s gullet, characters swallowed can wield any weapon and can take any action.  Unfortunately, within the creature’s gut they are constantly being thrown around by stomach motion, and are effectively staggered.  Moreover, victims must make Concentration checks to cast a spell or manifest a power (DC 10 + last damage dealt).

*Inky Corona (Su):* The ur-fish is always surrounded by a corona of ink that gives it concealment (50% miss chance).  The inky corona cannot be eliminated without a wish, limited wish, alter reality or miracle.

**Note that the ur-fish typically attacks with a -6 from Improved Combat Expertise and a -10 from Power Attack.  

_Here's the flava I used in my notes:_

Here, lurking in contemplation, is a powerful and unique creature that began life as a simple fish.  But then it became a kuo-toa wizard’s familiar; and then, both of them were exposed to strange Underdark radiations and planar energies; and to top it all off, the radiation from the reactor here have changed this thing into a terrible intellect and a magical entity of incredible malignancy.  It is constantly surrounded by an inky corona, but it looks like some mad Jack Kirby fish-demon.  The Ur-Fish speaks Kuo-toan, Undercommon, Drow and Dwarven.  It is almost three centuries old and very potent in its power; it has never met anything else of comparable strength, and so it is very arrogant.


----------



## the Jester

Any requests?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Nothing that the PCs have fought so far that I can think of (that you haven't already posted, at least! )  But I was wondering how you pictured Prayzose to be.  I'm really curious after his inner dialogue where he's saying he could influence the masses of a country easily (epic diplomacy?) and how he's pretty sure he's the most powerful mortal on Cydra.  I can understand why you wouldn't want to stat him up for various reasons, but an approx. class/level build would be neat to see as well.


----------



## the Jester

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Nothing that the PCs have fought so far that I can think of (that you haven't already posted, at least! )  But I was wondering how you pictured Prayzose to be.  I'm really curious after his inner dialogue where he's saying he could influence the masses of a country easily (epic diplomacy?) and how he's pretty sure he's the most powerful mortal on Cydra.  I can understand why you wouldn't want to stat him up for various reasons, but an approx. class/level build would be neat to see as well.





I don't have solid stats for him, but my epic document places him at around 35th level- perhaps cleric 18/telepath 17, or more likely a build using some kind of divine cerebremancer prestige class.

I also sometimes debate giving him levels in divine ascendant, but that's a project still in need of lots and lots of tweaking, and it has been on the backburner for a long time because the player I originally designed it for moved out of the area quite some time ago.  (Malford's player.)


----------



## the Jester

*The Healer*

By request, here are two Cydran prestige classes: the Healer and the Jester.  (Yeah, I know there are now WotC versions of both of these, but mine predate them and are better-suited to my campaign.)

*HEALER*

The healer reveres all life.  She possesses strong healing magic as well as great skill with first aid and long term care.  Her knowledge of poison and disease is exceptional, and she can treat many conditions that would defeat the skills of others.  Most healers are clerics, though bard and druid healers are not unknown.  Other classes are unlikely to become healers without multiclassing.

*Hit Die:* d8
*Prerequisites:* Heal (8 ranks).  Skill Focus (Heal).  Must be able to cast cure serious wounds.  Must have stabilized a dying creature at least once.  Must have cast a healing spell on a total stranger or enemy at least twice.
*Class Skills:* Concentration (con), Craft (int), Diplomacy (cha), Heal (wis), Knowledge (nature) (int), Profession (healer, midwife or similar) (wis), Sense Motive (wis), Spellcraft (int).  Skill points per level: 2 + int bonus.

*Base Attack:* Poor (as wizard).
*Good Saves:* Fort and Will.
*Poor Saves:* Ref.

*Level--- Special Abilities*
1--- Expert Healing, +1 caster level
2--- Merciful Strike, +1 caster level
3--- Superior Healing
4--- +1 caster level
5--- Purity of Body, +1 caster level
6--- +1 caster level
7--- Restorative Touch, +1 caster level
8--- +1 caster level
9--- Dispel Damage, +1 caster level
10--- Supreme Healing

*CLASS FEATURES

Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* The healer gains no weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Expert Healing (Ex and Su):* The healer’s abilities with healing magic and with the Heal skill both increase significantly.  Any time the healer spontaneously casts a healing spell (if a cleric) or applies metamagic feats to a healing spell (if a bard) the spell’s casting time no longer increases to a full round (allowing a bardic healer to quicken healing spells).  

The healer can, however, choose to extend any healing spell’s casting time to a full round in order to add her wisdom bonus to the amount it heals.  This is a supernatural ability that will work on any spell that heals real, subdual or ability damage, and that normally has a casting time of 1 action (or 1 free action).

As an exceptional ability, a healer can attempt to make a Heal check, DC20, to heal 1 hp of damage to a freshly-inflicted wound (within the last minute).  This is a full round action, during which time neither healer nor recipient can move.  This ability works once per wound.  When the healer makes a long-term care check with a roll of 20 or higher, the recipient will regain extra hp equal to the healer’s wisdom bonus.

*Merciful Strike (Ex):* The healer suffers no penalties when attacking for subdual damage in combat.

*Superior Healing (Su):* Starting at 3rd level, all the healer’s spells heal an extra amount of damage equal to her wisdom bonus.

*Purity of Body (Su):* The healer is immune to non-magical disease.

*Restorative Touch (Su):* The healer’s touch is soothing and restorative, and will heal 1d4 points of ability damage to one ability and 2d6 points of subdual damage.  The healer can use this power as often as desired but each creature can only benefit from it once per day.

*Dispel Damage (Sp):* Once per day per point of cha bonus, the healer can create a magical emanation around herself to a range of 30’.  Within this emanation, all damage sustained by any creature to hit points, ability scores, and subdual scores is reduced by 10 points.  This has no effect on existing wounds.  This effect lasts for a number of rounds equal to the healer’s wisdom bonus.

*Supreme Healing (Su or Ex):* The healer’s spells heal more damage than another caster’s would.  Any spell that heals hit points, subdual or ability damage uses the next higher die type; for instance, a cure light wounds spell cast by a 10th-level healer heals 1d10 + 5 + wis bonus points of damage.  This is a supernatural ability.

Using the Heal skill, a healer can do any of the following: Heal 1d4 points of subdual damage once per creature per hour (DC20); treat broken bones or similar critical wound effects such as hamstring to remove a penalty to the use of a body part (DC25); heal 1d3 points of ability damage just inflicted by poison (must be used before secondary damage occurs; DC30); or destroy parasitic infections, such as slaad eggs, rot grubs, green slime, gibberslugs, etc.)  This is a full round action and the DC is 30.  As this is an invasive procedure, it deals 1d6 points of damage to the subject.  If the healer’s natural roll on her heal check is a 3 or less the healer must make the appropriate save against contracting the infection herself, if applicable.  This is an exceptional ability.


----------



## the Jester

*The Jester*

*THE JESTER*

Quick of wit and fleet of foot, able to make people laugh even at themselves; these are the hallmarks of the jester.  Sometimes court fools, sometimes independent performers, jesters are mostly drawn from the ranks of bards, but ultimately, anyone can become a jester.

*Hit Die:* d6
*Prerequisites:* Perform (8 ranks), Tumble (5 ranks).  Skill Focus (perform).  Must have demonstrated a sense of humor under adversarial conditions.
*Class Skills:* Balance (dex), Bluff (cha), Climb (str), Diplomacy (cha), Disguise (cha), Escape Artist (dex), Forgery (int), Gather Information (cha), Handle Animal (cha), Hide (dex), Jump (str), Knowledge (nobility) (int), Move Silently (dex), Perform (cha), Pick Pocket (dex), Read Lips (wis), Sense Motive (wis), Speak Language (int), Spot (wis), Tumble (dex), Use Rope (dex).  Skill points per level: 4 + int bonus.

*Base Attack:* Medium (as rogue).
*Good Saves:* Reflex.
*Poor Saves:* Fort and Will.

*Level--- Special Abilities* 
1--- Enthrall, Evasion	
2--- Stall, Uncanny Dodge		
3--- Snatch Arrows			
4--- Universal Humor, slow fall 10’
5--- Humiliate	
6--- Improved uncanny dodge		
7--- Improved Evasion		
8--- Improved Enthrall		
9--- Slow Fall 20’		
10--- Superior Feint		

*CLASS FEATURES

Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* Jesters gain no weapon or armor proficiency.

*Spells:* A jester’s spells are known to him much like a bard’s, and are based on charisma.

*Enthrall (Ex):* The jester’s skill with performance is so good that he can attempt to use a nonmagical enthrall effect once per day per class level.  The save DC is half the jester’s perform check.

*Evasion (Ex):* When wearing light or no armor the jester gains the Evasion ability.

*Stall (Ex):* The jester may attempt to stall creatures, causing them to forfeit their actions.  This is a mind-affecting ability.  It affects only up to one creature per point of cha bonus, and it can target any creatures that you can see that are not under direct attack (a creature that has already been attacked is unaffected) but is otherwise similar to the jester’s enthrall ability except that as soon as you stop performing the effect ends.    

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* If the jester already has the uncanny dodge ability, he instead gains improved uncanny dodge.

*Snatch Arrows (Ex):* A jester gains Snatch Arrows as a bonus feat, even if he does not have the usual prerequisites for it.

*Universal Humor (Ex):* None of the jester’s perform skills or class abilities are now considered language-dependent.

*Slow Fall (Ex):* The jester can treat a fall as if were shorter than it actually is when within arm’s reach of a wall.

*Humiliate (Ex):* The jester can attempt to humiliate a foe to such an extent that it suffers a -2 morale penalty on attacks, checks and saves. The target may make a Will save using its cha bonus instead of its wis bonus to resist the scathing wit of the jester; the DC is 10 + class level + cha bonus.  If it fails, it is humiliated for 1d4 + the jester’s cha bonus rounds.  A successful save makes the target immune to the jester’s humiliate ability for 24 hours.  Humiliate is a full round action that provokes attacks of opportunity.

*Improved Enthrall (Ex):* As per enthrall, except the jester can maintain it for up to one hour plus one per point of con bonus.  Also, creatures with four or more HD or a wisdom score of 16 or higher are considered friendly for the duration if they fail their saving throws (but are still aware of their surroundings).

*Superior Feint (Ex):* With a successful perform check opposed by the target’s sense motive check, you can initiate a special feint against any opponent within 30’ that can see or hear you.  You may choose to deny it its dex bonus against any one creature for a full round.  This is a full round action but does not provoke attacks of opportunity.

*Jester Spells Known By Level*

1--3
2--4
3--5/2
4--5/3
5--5/4/2
6--6/4/3
7--6/5/4/2
8--6/5/4/3
9--6/6/5/4
10--6/6/6/5

*Jester Spells Per Day By Level*

1--1
2--2
3--2/1
4--2/2
5--2/2/1
6--3/2/2
7--3/2/2/1
8--3/3/2/2
9--3/3/3/3
10--4/4/3/3

*Jester Spell Lists By Level*

*1st level*
Charm Person		
Dancing Lights	
Daze				
Feather Fall			
Ghost Sound			
Grease				
Jump				
Mad Gesticulation	
Prestidigitation		
Silent Image
Tasha’s Hideous	Laughter
Ventriloquism

*2nd level* 
Change Self		
Color Spray		
Eagle’s Splendor	
Feather Fall			
Hangover		
Insolent Insult	
Minor Image		
Misdirection		
Scare

*3rd level*
Astonishing Sight	
Elasticity			
Emotion		
Emphatic Gesture	
Fool’s Speech		
Nondetection		
Oops, Sorry	
Slapstick

*4th level*
Charm Monster
Feeblemind
Fumble
Incredible Curse
Leomund’s Lamentable Belaborment
Otto’s Irresistible Dance
Phlegmatic Spray


***

Many of the jester class' spells are unique to the class.  If you're interested in the details, you can find them at my Yahoo group (named 'Cydra' aptly enough).  Just join up, go to the files section and d/l the spells document.


----------



## the Jester

*Vaxalath, the Terror from the Sky*

There have been some requests for a few of the 'Storming Hell' monsters, especially Asmodeus and my hellfire wyrm.  (Whatever gave people the idea I'd mod the hellfire wyrm anyway?   )

So anyhow, here's the Terror from the Sky:

*VAXALETH, Corrupted Hellfire Wyrm*
Huge Aberration (extraplanar, fire)
Hit Dice: 23d12+230 (401 hp) 
Initiative: +3
Speed: 60’, fly 250’ (clumsy)
Armor Class: 44 (-2 size, -1 dex, +32 natural, +5 deflection), touch 12, flat-footed 44
Base Attack/Grapple: +23/+42
Attack: Bite +32 melee (3d8+11 plus 11 vile)
Full Attack: Bite +32 melee (3d8+11 plus 11 vile) and 2 claws +27 melee (3d6+5 plus 11 vile) 
Space/Reach: 15’/10’
Special Attacks: Breath weapon, crush 3d8+16, disruptive attack, enhanced power, frightful presence, spell-like abilities (+4 to save DCs of special attacks)
Special Qualities: Fast healing 10
Saves: Fort + 23, Ref +12, Will +20 
Abilities: Str 33, Dex 8, Con 31, Int 23, Wis 26, Cha 26
Skills: Bluff +34, Diplomacy +36, Intimidate +36, Jump +49, Knowledge (arcana, politics, religion, the planes) + 31, Listen +33, Search +31, Spellcraft +33, Spot +33
Feats: Cleave, Clinging Breath, Flyby Attack, Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Snatch
Epic Feats: Dire Charge
Challenge Rating: 29
Treasure: Ring of protection +5, vivid purple torus ioun stone (reduces recharge time on breath weapons by 1 round), bag of holding (type 2), 4 elixirs of heal (CL 15), 
Alignment: Lawful evil

*Breath Weapon (Su):* Vaxaleth can breathe a 50’ cone of infernal flame that deals 14d10 hp of damage (Ref half DC 35).  Half of this is fire damage, the other half is infernal damage and thus not subject to fire resistance.  He must wait 1d4-1 rounds before breathing again; if he uses his Lingering Breath feat, he must wait 1d4 rounds.

*Crush (Ex):* Crushed creatures must make Ref saves (DC 35) or be pinned.  While pinned, the victim suffers crush damage each round.

*Frightful Presence (Ex):* When Vaxaleth charges, attacks or flies overhead, he inspires terror in all creatures with 22 Hit Dice or less.  All such creatures must make Will saves, DC 33, or become panicked (if 4 HD or less) or shaken for 4d6 rounds.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will- blasphemy, charm person, demand, desecrate, dictum, fire storm, greater dispelling, greater teleport, hold person, improved invisibility, misdirection, pyrotechnics, sending, suggestion, true seeing, unholy aura, unhallow, wall of fire; CL 20; save DC 22 + spell level.


----------



## Murazor

Hmm.. I don't know. To me, that certainly doesn't look like a CR29 creature.

Granted, I don't have MM2, so I don't know the exact stats of the Hellfire Wyrm. But when I look at the Mature Adult Red Dragon, with the Corrupted Template added to it (only CR21), it seems superiour to Vaxaleth in all way, except perhaps in the number of spell-like abilities.

In your story-hour (a great read!), the PCs seemed to make short work of Vaxaleth. So did you feel that, as statted above, Vaxaleth is actually worth its CR29?


----------



## the Jester

Murazor said:
			
		

> Hmm.. I don't know. To me, that certainly doesn't look like a CR29 creature.
> 
> Granted, I don't have MM2, so I don't know the exact stats of the Hellfire Wyrm. But when I look at the Mature Adult Red Dragon, with the Corrupted Template added to it (only CR21), it seems superiour to Vaxaleth in all way, except perhaps in the number of spell-like abilities.
> 
> In your story-hour (a great read!), the PCs seemed to make short work of Vaxaleth. So did you feel that, as statted above, Vaxaleth is actually worth its CR29?




Many people think the basic hellfire wyrm is overrated at CR 27 (? not sure off hand if that's precisely the correct base CR off hand).  In retrospect, it prolly is a lil bit, but there are a few juicy bits- the half-infernal breath weapon for one (screw your fire resistance, pal!)- I'd probably give a 'straight' hellfire wyrm around CR 24.  

Keep in mind that true dragons are under-CR'ed in the MM et. al.

And furthermore, I made a terrible tactical error- I completely failed to check the 3.5 version of Dire Charge, assuming it had changed to be like the 3.5 pounce (FA after a charge).  

Nope. 

This really spelled the end of my beautiful monster more than anything else- he should've used dire charge in round one, grabbed someone and flown above the cloud cover to dispose of them in rd 2, and started strafing after that.  But my failure to read the revised feat and the _limited wish_ that eliminated the cloud cover really did me in on that one.  :\ 

Had I been able to use my uber-cool deadly tactics, it woulda been a better fight- but frankly I blew it.   

Anyhow, to answer the question in short, Vaxaleth was probably realistically closer to CR 25 than to 29.  Oh well, live and learn...


----------



## the Jester

My version of Asmodeus was based on the BoVD version, updated to 3.5 and using stuff from other books.  He had Epic Spellcasting, with a Spellcraft (with items) or something like +90 (?), a lot of cool epic powers through his _rod of Hell_, etc.  I'll try to find my notes on him, but they're on paper, not electronic, so I'll have to do some digging (remember, this game was months ago at this point!)

One of the best things he had going on was his epic ward that he had to disjoin to free the pit fiends.  It prevented a lot of specific abilities from penetrating its area and dispelled them if they were in it, including _mind blank, stoneskin_ and _true sight._


----------



## Greybar

Was it pretty much his rage that was his undoing?
Or just that his defenses hadn't left enough wiggle room when pressed by Lucifer's forces on the outside?
I mean, he isn't a combat kinda guys, so as soon as a combat-focused enemy could get to him without bodyguards he was in trouble, right?

I'm not meaning to knock ya here, it's a problem I think about a lot too.  Somewhere in the future my PCs are going to get to a point where they're going to be near epic and will need to confront a just-into-epic lich mystic theurge and I'm really going to need a big plan for how she can plan to confront the inevitable opposition to her plans from goody-goods like the PCs.  The projected image trick is one going into her book definitely, as well as being in a super-warded area as well, lots of undead, construct, and cohort type bodyguard, etc...

Does this get back to "you need a 'party' of badguys to have the variety of disciplines to contest another 'party' of good guys?"


----------



## the Jester

Greybar said:
			
		

> Was it pretty much his rage that was his undoing?
> Or just that his defenses hadn't left enough wiggle room when pressed by Lucifer's forces on the outside?
> I mean, he isn't a combat kinda guys, so as soon as a combat-focused enemy could get to him without bodyguards he was in trouble, right?




There were a couple of interwoven problems that Asmodeus had facing the epic superparty.

First of all, when he _disjoined_ the prismatic box trap Orbius made, he had to destroy his own epic ward of baditude.  That would have made a huge difference in and of itself.  

Secondly, he wasn't expecting a massive assault in the midst of his throne room. With his castle's exterior seriously well-guarded, and the whole thing _dimension locked,_ he thought he'd be secure.  However, Lucifer and Glaisig knew secrets of the castle of Hell that predate Asmodeus, including sneaky 'back doors' that lead into it through unconventional directions.  The dimlock did, however, prevent Asmodeus' easy retreat.

The third thing that threw Asmodeus off was the _shield of Graz'zt_ that Veil has.  When it pointed out his location with its dramatic beam of light- he was in a little bolt hole behind the wall- he knew that if he tried to physically run away the shield would aid the heroes in tracking him down.  

Then, when they struck Glasya down, the big A decided to come out and start casting some gnarly spells, but he never had a chance- Inoke's unbelievably deadly charge caused my jaw to drop, it beat out anything else he's pulled out so far.  Almost 800 hp in one full attack!!  Damn!

I had a whole strategy for Asmodeus, but it hinged on his epic ward being in place.  I had a back-up plan for him too, but it hinged on his being able to get off an action or two.


----------



## Sandain

Hi Jester, do you have your RttToH conversion notes all handy in electronic format?  if so i'd love to read them.  I can be reached at blaked AT waiariki.ac.nz

Thanks!


----------



## the Jester

Here's something you'll see in Seclaidra's Hall of Black Silk...

*BLACK CURTAIN *
Fiendish Advanced Paragon Lurker Above
Gargantuan Aberration
Hit Dice: 22d8 +594 (770 hp)
Initiative: +16
Speed: 30’, climb 30’, fly 90’ (good)
Armor Class: 48 (-4 size, +8 dex, +10 natural, +12 luck, +12 insight), touch 38, flat-footed 40
Base Attack/Grapple: +15/+77
Attack: Slam +53 (3d6+51)
Full Attack: Slam +53 melee (3d6+51)
Space/Reach: 20’/10’
Special Attacks: Constrict 2d6+44, improved grab, smite good, smother, spell-like abilities
Special Qualities: DR 10/epic and (piercing or slashing), darkvision 60’, fast healing 20, levitate, low-light vision, resistance to cold 10 and fire 10, scent, SR 33, tremorsense 180’
Saves: Fort +32, Ref +25, Will +39
Abilities: Str 53, Dex 27, Con 40, Int 20, Wis 43, Cha 19
Skills: Climb +68, Hide* +31 (+43), Knowledge (politics, religion, the planes) +20, Listen +59, Move Silently +47, Sense Motive +47, Spot +55
Feats: Flyby Attack, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Initiative, Improved Natural Attack (slam), Power Attack, Skill Focus (sense motive), Weapon Focus (slam)
Epic Feats: Superior Initiative
Challenge Rating: 23
Treasure:
Alignment: Neutral evil

*Constrict (Ex):* The Black Curtain deals 2d6+44 damage on a successful grapple check made against a held opponent.  In addition, it smothers that opponent.  A Black Curtain can only grapple one creature at a time.

*Smite Good (Su):* Once per day a Black Curtain may choose to deal an extra 33 points of damage against a good foe. 

*Smother (Ex):* A creature that is grappled by a Black Curtain has its air supply cut off.  It can hold its breath for a number of rounds equal to twice its con score minus 13.  (For example, a character with a con of 12 could normally hold his breath for 24 rounds, but when constricted by a Black Curtain this becomes only 11 rounds.)

*Spell-Like Abilities:* 3/day- greater dispel magic, haste, see invisibility; caster level 15.  

*Skills:* A Black Curtain gains a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Move Silently checks and a +12 bonus to Hide checks when attached to the ceiling in areas of little vegetation.  It has a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and can always take 10 on such checks.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol

Hi, Jester ! I found Your storyhour ... vell, funny and intriguing at the same time.  
As a fan of CoC I like very much Your version of unaligned Chaos. But I have several sneaky questions:

Did _Shield of Graz'zt_ have any special nasty abilities that party isn't avare of ? Is Champion of Graz'zt a Template to acquire ? 

Why Your demons are different ? And will Big L brew troubles in future ? Squishing the ones that squished usurper should give him serious edge in pacifing the Hell. Or if he impale enough unobedient devils. Like Vlad Tepes did to the Turks. Do You think that impaling of the half of the Legions would teach something the rest of unloyal Devils ?  

Did party is going to have "storm of boulders" on their collective heads falling soon ? I have such feeling from all those tidbits that You left here and there.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Re: Black Curtains

There seems to be a discrepancy in 3.5 about how long characters can hold their breath.  The swim entry in the PHB contradicts the DMG; 1 round/point of Con vs 2 rounds/point of Con.

The black curtain might be able to suffocate people faster than is indicated.

See this thread:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2324738#post2324738


----------



## the Jester

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Hi, Jester ! I found Your storyhour ... vell, funny and intriguing at the same time.




Thanks! 



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Did _Shield of Graz'zt_ have any special nasty abilities that party isn't avare of ? Is Champion of Graz'zt a Template to acquire ?




The shield has a number of other abilities that Veil hasn't yet seen in action- I'm sure they'll come out eventually.   I don't think she even knows its enhancement bonus yet, now that I think about it.

As to being a champion of Graz'zt, there's always the thrall of Graz'zt prestige class from the BoVD.   




			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Why Your demons are different ? And will Big L brew troubles in future ?




Why would Lucifer poke his fingers into the affairs of our heroes?  (Whistles innocently)


I'm glad you're enjoying the story hour!  It's a blast to play, too, that's for sure!


----------



## the Jester

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Re: Black Curtains
> 
> There seems to be a discrepancy in 3.5 about how long characters can hold their breath.  The swim entry in the PHB contradicts the DMG; 1 round/point of Con vs 2 rounds/point of Con.
> 
> The black curtain might be able to suffocate people faster than is indicated.
> 
> See this thread:
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2324738#post2324738




Well, well....


----------



## Sandain

Hi,

Any chance of Seclaidra's stats?  I finally found out where her name has popped up before - she was the angel who wanted to trade a Rez for the mayor for one of the party's swords.  I am surprised Horbin didn't remember that because they got some good divinations of her at the time.


----------



## the Jester

Sandain said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Any chance of Seclaidra's stats?  I finally found out where her name has popped up before - she was the angel who wanted to trade a Rez for the mayor for one of the party's swords.  I am surprised Horbin didn't remember that because they got some good divinations of her at the time.




Yeah, that was before she had been fully converted- _from 1st edition!_   Here's a little of her history as a character:

Seclaidry, as she was then called, first appeared imc about 1983.  She was a succubus in a staff that was a semi-cursed item I gave out even before I had a 'campaign' per se.  Later, when I started running games with an actual setting, I used her as a major npc (again via the staff; this is where Loren Derekson comes into the picture originally).  Eventually, their child became a major villain.  Throughout my old campaign world she had influence, sometimes behind the scenes, sometimes in front.  When my old campaign world was destroyed by Tharizdun, she was one of the few that escaped (very complicated story, teh connection between my Oerth and Cydra).  She reappeared in Cydra in 2e, with the Second Coming of Dexter and so forth, where she was turned up to 11.  So since her beginnings as a humble succubus, she grew to a greater demon (1e), then to a demon princess of deception (2e), then further tweaked with Skills & Powers (bad move) and finally to the crazy Perplexing Bitch we know today.

Of course, since Horbin's quest began, I had to finish the job, compiling my 1e and 2e era notes on her.    It was... a process.  Thank God I still have all my scratch paper from this campaign. 

The inscrutability was something I had turned up in 2e to an ability she gained in 1e to fool _true sight._  I'd forgotten how uber it was when she glanced off the party with the true rez incident.  Anyway, her she is.

*DEMON, SECLAIDRA (Demon Princess)*
*The Queen of Succubi, the Perplexing Bitch*
Medium Outsider (Chaos, Evil, Extraplanar, Tanar’ri)
Advanced Succubus Variant Fiend of Corruption 6 
*Hit Dice:* 26d8 + 6d6 + 192 (330 hp)
*Initiative:* +10
*Speed:* 30, fly 50’ (average)
*Armor Class:* 41 (+2 dex, +14 natural, +3 shield, +8 armor, +4 deflection), touch 16, flat-footed 41
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +29/+30
*Attack:* Claw +30 melee (1d6+1)
*Full Attack:* 2 claws +30 melee (1d6+1)
*Space/Reach:* 5’/5’
*Special Attacks:* Energy drain, fiendish graft, mark of iniquity, spell-like abilities, suggestion, summon tanar’ri, temptation
*Special Qualities:* DR 15/cold iron, epic and good, darkvision 60’, fiend’s favor, freedom of movement (from cloak), geas, grant wish, immunity to electricity, mind-affecting effects and poison, inscrutability, major creation, regeneration 15, resistance to acid 10, cold 10 and fire 10, soul bargain, SR 38, telepathy 100’, tongues, uncanny dodge
*Saves:* Fort +24, Ref +20, Will +23
*Abilities:* Str 13, Dex 15, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 20, Cha 42
*Skills:* Bluff* +66, Concentration +35, Diplomacy* +64, Disguise +42, Escape Artist +22, Heal +8, Hide +31, Intimidate +47, Knowledge (arcana, religion) +37, Listen* +40, Move Silently +31, Search +43, Sense Motive +31, Spellcraft +18, Spot* +40, Tumble +16, Use Magic Device +20, Use Rope +8
*Feats:* Craft Staff, Dodge, Improved Initiative, Mobility, Persuasive, Quicken Spell-Like Ability (mass suggestion), Skill Focus (bluff), Skill Focus (diplomacy)
*Epic Feats:* Epic Skill Focus (bluff, diplomacy), Superior Initiative
*Environment:* The Hidden Blasphemy (Abyss, layer 109)
*Organization:* Solitary or accompanied by 5-8 succubi and 1-4 mariliths
*Challenge Rating:* 24
*Treasure:* Cloak of freedom of movement, sphere of protection +3, bracers of armor +8, amulet of natural armor +5, belt of endurance +6, ring of protection +4, ioun stone (pink d12- gives +10 bonus on Bluff checks)
*Alignment:*] Chaotic Evil

_The woman before you is incredibly beautiful.  She looks like an angel, with great wings softly flexing on her back.  Her skin is the palest of ivory colors, with high spots of pink color in her cheeks.  Her eyes are the blue of the deep sea.  She appears to be unarmed._

Seclaidra, the Queen of Succubi, is one of the subtlest of the mighty demons.  At various points in the past, she has acted to corrupt a variety of heroes, sometimes pretending to be bound in service to them but always ultimately pushing events to an evil end.  It was she who disguised herself as an angel and fooled the heroes Desgren and Tharron to use their _rod of resurrection_ on the corpse that belonged to the villain Farenth and initiated the Second Coming of Dexter.  It was she who seduced the sword _Chronovestis_ from Sheva, contemplative-assassin of Coila, and gave it to Na’Rat so it could be used to break a hole in time.  It was she that maneuvered many of the initial events that led to the Great War of Ethics, from the Valonian orcs’ supplying a sunpowder bomb to Tirchondian revolutionaries [early adventuring 30] to Marius the Chronomancer’s rise in power and meeting with Emperor Prayzose.  It was she that birthed Naemie Derekson, who mastered blue dragons.

Seclaidra is a complex figure.  She is entirely seductive, and her existence on Cydra is owed entirely to the face that she once even seduced the Master of Darkhold.  She is from the elder universe, and has seen more aeons than most demons can even contemplate.  She enjoys setting complex plots into motion but bores of them quickly, letting them run their own destructive course.  She came close to redemption with her half-elven lover Loren Derekson (Naemie’s father), so clearly she is not beyond all hope (or she was not, several billion years ago...).  

*Combat*

Seclaidra does not seek combat.  If she is unable to escape it, she will seek to use her spell-like abilities to defend herself and defeat her foes and she will attempt to summon aid to prevent a direct assault upon her person.  She prefers to work through deception and subterfuge.  She is much more subtle than a normal succubus and knows the value of infinite patience.. 

*Energy Drain (Su):* Seclaidra, like a succubus, must lure a victim into her embrace to use her energy drain.  She can also do so if she initiates a grapple.  If she does so, she inflicts three negative levels on her victim and gains 10 hp.  (If this puts her above her normal hit point total, she gains the excess as temporary hp that last ten minutes.)  If she uses her energy drain ability on a victim, it also functions as a suggestion (Will DC 39 negates) asking the victim to accept another kiss from Seclaidra. The Fort save DC to throw off the negative level 24 hours later is 39.  

*Fiendish Graft (Su):* 1/month, Seclaidra can bestow a fiendish graft or symbiont on a willing mortal. 

*Geas (Sp):* 1/day, Will save DC 32, caster level 6.

*Mark of Iniquity (Sp):* 1/day, caster level 6.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will- charm monster (DC 30), cloak of chaos, detect good, detect thoughts (DC 28), etherealness, fear (DC 30), greater dispel magic, greater teleport, invisibility, mass suggestion (DC 32), mind fog (DC 31), misdirection, nondetection, polymorph (humanoid form only, no limit on duration), unholy aura; 3/day- destruction, glyph of warding, greater scrying (DC 33), heal, hold monster (DC 31), mass charm monster (DC 35), shave mind, symbol of death (DC 34), symbol of fear (DC 32), symbol of pain (DC 31), true sight; 1/day- blasphemy, word of chaos.  Caster level 32; save DCs are Charisma based (26 + spell level).

*Suggestion (Sp):* 3/day, Seclaidra can use suggestion (Will DC 31), caster level 6.  If the target is currently charmed, it suffers a -2 penalty on its save.

*Summon Tanar’ri (Sp):* 3/day Seclaidra can summon 3d6 succubi and 1d4 mariliths, with a 90% chance of success.  This ability is the equivalent of a 10th-level spell.

*Temptation (Su):* At will, Seclaidra can offer good creatures the opportunity to change their alignment to evil.  This works like the redemption or temptation function of the atonement spell.

*Grant Wish (Sp):* 1/day Seclaidra can grant a wish to a mortal, usually as part of a soul bargain.

*Fiend’s Favor (Su):* 1/day Seclaidra can grant a touched creature a +3 unnamed bonus to any one ability score.  For one day after the bonus wears off, the subject suffers a -3 penalty to that ability for one day.

*Inscrutability (Su):* No divination spell or psionic power can directly reveal anything about Seclaidra.  She cannot be scried, has no discernible aura or thoughts, and even powerful spells such as commune will have nothing to say about her (except perhaps for lies).  It is possible to learn things about her by using divination magic to find out information about other individuals involved in incidents that she has been involved in; this requires an oblique approach indeed.  Even divinations such as see invisibility will fail against her.

*Major Creation (Sp):* 3/day, caster level 6.

*Regeneration (Ex):* Seclaidra’s regeneration is overcome only by damage from a good-aligned source, including good weapons or spells.  (Creatures with the good subtype will count as well, but other good-aligned creatures do not.)

*Soul Bargain (Su):* Seclaidra can enter a binding agreement with a mortal at the cost of the mortal’s soul.  The mortal victim must enter into the bargain willingly.  Upon the mortal’s death, her soul is transferred to a specially prepared gem, even if the gem and the mortal are on different planes when the mortal’s death occurs.  It takes one hour to forge the bargain, and afterwards it is inviolable.  

*Tongues (Ex):* Seclaidra speaks all languages and dialects perfectly.  

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Seclaidra retains her dex bonus to AC when flat-footed or attacked by an unseen opponent.  

*Skills:* Seclaidra has a +8 racial bonus to Bluff, Diplomacy, Listen and Spot checks.  When using her polymorph ability, she gains a +10 bonus on Disguise checks.


----------



## the Jester

I just noticed- _shave mind_ should be replaced by _break spirit_:

*BREAK SPIRIT*
Enchantment [Mind-Affecting]
Level: Brd 5, Clr 5, Sor/Wiz 5
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Medium (100’+10’/level)
Duration: Instantaneous
Effect: Ray
Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes

This spell drains the willpower, morale and defiance of the target, dealing 1d6 temporary points of damage each to the target’s intelligence, wisdom and charisma.  A creature so affected is immune to further castings of break spirit for 24 hours.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol

the Jester said:
			
		

> The shield has a number of other abilities that Veil hasn't yet seen in action- I'm sure they'll come out eventually.   I don't think she even knows its enhancement bonus yet, now that I think about it.




With unavoidable hinting that player's are rampaging trough the universe  thanks to Graz'zt backing. Ach, Dark Prince is so clever.  Until they would figure out ... and feel slighted.  



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> As to being a champion of Graz'zt, there's always the thrall of Graz'zt prestige class from the BoVD.




Thrall is something entirely different than champion, IMHO. But I get now that it would be only title, until six-fingered one will take personal interest in the plight of Champion of Chaos.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> Why would Lucifer poke his fingers into the affairs of our heroes?  (Whistles innocently)




I have _no_ idea !  How could I think such awful thoughts about nice person Big L is ? _Shame on me_.  



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> I'm glad you're enjoying the story hour!  It's a blast to play, too, that's for sure!




Can't wait for updates, Your Demon Queen is cool too.


----------



## the Jester

Well, in my Great Conflicts SH there was a request for some spoilers as to 'what's next' for the high-level group.

Just a hint or two...

The party plans to assail the Bastion of Law again next.  Unbeknownst to the pcs, the Bastion is uniquely vulnerable right now, with one of the Arrows of Law destroyed.  But the others have a plan to replace Asmodeus, and meantime they are going to guard the BoL with the most serious force they can muster.

So, next up is an assault on the Bastion. 

I've been heavily brainstorming the defenses that the forces of Law are going to use, but I have quite a ways to go before I'm actually ready to run this one- I've been doing tons of work on the low-magic game lately, but after the third major adventure of that group (which I'm hoping will take the party to about 4th level) I'm gonna hit the epic game running again for a bit.  I'll most likely alternate 'arcs' for a little while- the low-magic 'intro' arc, followed by the epic 'Bastion' arc, etc. 

Now, I'm definitely open to suggestions or ideas regarding the Bastion's defenses... a combination of magic, technology and creatures.  Oh, and the potential to make the entire party join up with the forces of Law!  (This happened to one long-dead pc already, a long time ago... in the Bastion of Law's first appearance imc.)


----------



## Sandain

I have been thinking about this, in particular the nature of modern magical warfare, and on the nature of lawful warfare.

Firstly I think you need to split the defenses into 2 categories. 1) Defenses for the common group troops, 2) Defenses against magical and supernatural attacks.

Defenses against foot soldiers can be as simple as orcs with rifles and low level mages with wands.

The second category is much harder to defend against.  I would expect a Forbiddance stopping teleportation, layerd walls of force protecting from below ground, the air, and the walls, the ability to bring anti-magic to bear quickly.

I would expect Law to have excellent lines of communications, logistics, and proper triage set up.  I expect they would use thier dominating Navy to block supplies and reinforcements to the forces of Chaos.

The aerial battle to me is the most interesting - who has the edge? What air defenses are in place?


----------



## the Jester

Hmm, let me give you an idea of the basic layout of the Bastion of Order as I have always conceived of it.

First, there are seven interconnected demiplanes at work here, with layers of various defenses.  Straight out warding against teleportation isn't always a good idea, as it can leave your own people in trouble when they need to escape (or arrive) in a hurry.  I'm prolly gonna use a combination of _forbiddance_ on sensitive areas, special keyed _dimensional locks,_ _teleport traps_ to direct incoming people into areas from which they can be easily dealt with, etc.  The walls have thin lead sheets in them, preventing divinations from penetrating from one area to another, stopping attempts to _pass through earth and stone,_ etc. 

The exterior is guarded against most physical assault by some tough defenders- possibly constructs?  Maybe even a dragon in disguise?

The interior is split into seven distinct 'realms,' one per Arrow of Law.  If an Arrow falls, that realm is pretty well sealed off.  This also throws the entire Bastion's 'balance' off, making it possible to overthrow it (which can only be done by a creature not from the great battle that takes place every day on the Field of Battle).

I intend to use the assault on the Bastion as an opportunity to pull out the epic monsters I normally don't get to use (cause they just aren't wandering around the world everywhere- they're pretty rare!).  It should be good for a laugh.

Oh, and one more thing from my 'in progress- BoO' file:

*CREATING A SUBLIME GUARDIAN*

“Sublime Guardian” is an acquired template that can be added to any creature without the Chaotic subtype.  Except where noted here, the sublime guardian uses all the base creature’s statistics and abilities.

Size and Type: The creature gains the Lawful subtype.  

Speed: The sublime guardian gains an increase of +10 feet to its speed in all movement modes that it possesses. 

Armor Class: The sublime guardian’s natural armor bonus increases by +4.  If the base creature has a deflection bonus to AC from an innate source, this bonus also increases by +4. 

Special Attacks: A sublime guardian gains the following special attack forms:

Conformance (Su): 1/day, the sublime guardian can use a special ability that causes all randomness to fall away as the odds of success determine everything in a 60’ emanation from the sublime guardian.  In addition, all Lawful beings within the area gain a +2 luck bonus on all rolls while all Chaotic beings suffer a -2 luck penalty.  The conformance effect lasts for one round per point of wis bonus that the sublime guardian has.  While it is in effect, any time the sublime guardian or its allies attempts an action that requires a roll of 11 or lower on a d20 it automatically succeeds; if it requires a natural 12 or more to succeed, it fails.  Enemies of the sublime guardian automatically succeed at any action that requires a 10 or lower to succeed, and automatically fail on any action that requires an 11 or higher. 

Smite Chaos (Su): 1/day per point of wis bonus, the sublime guardian can declare a normal attack to be a smite chaos attempt.  This grants an attack bonus equal to the sublime guardian’s wisdom bonus and deals one extra point of damage per HD or point of Cha bonus of the sublime guardian, whichever is greater (to a maximum of +35).

Spell-Like Abilities (Sp): A sublime guardian gain spell-like abilities based on its hit dice, as determined by the table below.  A sublime guardian’s caster level is equal to its hit dice or its wisdom bonus, whichever is higher.  Unless otherwise noted, the sublime guardian can use its spell-like abilities 1/day.  All save DCs are wisdom-based.

HD---Spell-Like Abilities Gained								
1-3---Detect chaos at will, protection from chaos
4-6---Hold person, order’s wrath 3/day
7-8---Discern lies 2/day, dispel magic
9-10--Crusade, defensive harmony
11-12-Dispel chaos
13-14-Dictum, greater dispel magic
15-16-Heal 2/day, mass hold person
17+---Mass charm monster, shield of law 2/day

Special Qualities: A sublime guardian gains the following special qualities:

Blindsense (Ex): A sublime guardian’s perceptions are sharpened so that it can perceive unseen things around it in a radius of 10’.

Damage Reduction (Su): The sublime guardian gains DR 5/chaotic if it has 5 HD or less (include all class-based HD in this calculation).  If it has 6 to 12 HD, it instead gains DR 10/chaotic.  If it has 13 to 24 HD it gains DR 15/chaotic; and if it has 25 or more HD it gains DR 20/chaotic.  If the creature already has damage reduction, it keeps the higher number before the slash and connects all required properties with an ‘and,’ even if they were connected with an ‘or’ before.  (For example, a sublime guardian gulgar gains DR 10/adamantine and chaotic, while a 12th-level fighter barbed devil (total HD 18) gains DR 15/chaotic, good and silver.)

Immunities (Ex): A sublime guardian gains immunity to mind-affecting effects and glamers.  (Note that this means that it can see invisible creatures with ease.)

Overcoming Damage Reduction (Ex): A sublime guardian’s natural weapons, as well as any melee weapons it wields, are treated as magic and lawful for overcoming DR.

Spell Resistance (Su): The sublime guardian gains SR equal to its Hit Dice +8.

Abilities: Increase from the base creature as follows: Str +6, Dex +2, Con +4, Wis +10, Cha +6.

Skills: A sublime guardian gains the following racial bonuses to skills: Concentration +10, Listen +10, Sense Motive +10 and Spot +10.

Feats: A sublime guardian gains Alertness, Endurance, Final Strike and Iron Will as bonus feats.

Challenge Rating: HD 5 or less, as base creature +2; HD 6 to 14, as base creature +3; HD 15+, as base creature +4.

Alignment: Always lawful. 

Level Adjustment: +5


----------



## the Jester

All right, we're getting back to this group soon and I need to start doing a ton of work for the game.  I'm probably going to run one or two 'warm up' sessions before the Bastion of Law, but then it's on.  

So I've got a lot of work to do, basically. 

So here's what I have in mind so far:

_updated improved clockwork horrors
orcish guns mounted in some areas
paragon (something?)
formians, including those observer guys that give cumulative bonuses to everyone
Cluma riding Sautix_

Anyone got any particularly cool ideas for me?


----------



## the Jester

Ahh, and inevitables.

Are there any new inevitable types I haven't seen?  I know the ones in MM and FF... and MotP, but they've been updated into the MM 3.5...

What other champions of law are there?  Justicators (MM3)... more archons in BoED (blech, but I'll use some of the monsters in there, such as the sword archon, where appropriate)... formians from the FF... devils... what else am I missing?

Of course, the orcs of Valonia with their guns; and the Galadorian folk... but what else?  I want a good variety, including some neutral (vs. lawful or chaotic) creatures that are there to help overcome anti-lawful stuff.  Is there something really appropriate for that end of things?  Not rilmani, I don't think- this is not about compromise at all!


----------



## the Jester

One thing to bear in mind is that I tend to run a status quo game, so I can't justify having everything in the Bastion be CR 21+.  There will prolly be multiple encounters with groups of CR 10s or thereabouts- for instance, maybe an encounter with 10 orcish pistoleers at CR 10 each.  

These encounters have multiple purposes.

1. They allow the lower-level guys in the party a chance to shine, since more foes typically means that they'll be around for a few more rounds.  

2. They give the lower-level guys _more_ of a chance to catch up xp-wise, since the highest level characters may not get xp for them (although I'll typically extrapolate lower and lower xp values for them from the charts, or else group them- i.e. treat every 2 CR 10 monsters as one CR 12 monster or something, so the highest-level pcs will likely get a pittance).

3. They add verisimilitude to the game.  As I said above, I often have decided a long time in advance what's in a given area- it doesn't really matter when the pcs arrive.  For example, Bile Mountain was first established (vaguely) as having one or more beholders in it in about 1996, and there's a hugely ancient (like, a million years old) dragon on Strogass who is probably the toughest thing I can think of in my campaign world (well, possibly excepting Galador, Bleak and other gods of very high divine rank).

So don't constrain your ideas to epic monsters (although those are fine too)!  

Also, traps, strategy ideas, and ways to highlight the orderliness of the Bastion.  (For instance, there will be a lot of symmetrical areas.)  In fact, the strict lawfulness of the Bastion of Order may serve as a sort of back-end weakness; there will likely be a certain level of predictability to the early parts of it.


----------



## Greybar

Random thoughts:
* How about a variant _Forbiddance_ that is only sensitive to ethos rather than a specific alignment.  If the area is not visible (okay, except to arcane sight and such) then that could also help low-level defenders channel attackers.
* Feel: Lot of sharp corners, edges, planes.  Perfect circles, but no half-measures here.
* Strict standing orders to help repel attackers combined with high sycronized mobility.  Some opponents may be mere CR10s or so, but at that level you do start seeing DDoor at will and teleport at will.  You might have a dozen creatures like avorals (I know NG, but bear with me) appear via tport at the end of a hall, fire off a volley of empowered magic missiles, then tport away on the next turn, at the same time that another 12 tport in behind the attackers and do the same thing.  The group that tported out went straight to a place where 12 heal-at-will creatures touch up any injuries.  Rotate like this with four-plus groups, plus the fact that they all look alike, and you could get some big hurt on people.  No one without decent SR is going to like getting hit by 12 magic missiles every round from opponents that just keep coming back.


----------



## the Jester

Hmm, some good ideas there Greybar!   I especially like the 'four person teleporting strike team' idea.

Here's one npc I'm debating how to design: a high-level disciple of Asmodeus.  With the death of his patron, he's offered his services to the Bastion.  

What I'd like to do with him is make him a high-level spellcaster... 8th or 9th level arcane spells would be nice.  Part of my vision is that he's from another material plane; this avoids the whole issue of justifying why the pcs haven't heard of him before.  I am also debating making him a tiefling.  

If he has 10 levels of DoA, he loses 4 caster levels.  This means (assuming he's 20th level and no higher) that he tops out at 8th-level spells.  Though this is okay, I would like to squeeze 9th-level spells into him; however, the 10th-level DoA special ability is pretty tough to pass up, so I'm on the fence on that one.  

Anyway, I'm looking for ideas on how to create a cool villain from this prestige class.  Though I like the idea of using 9th level spells, I'm open to other options- i.e. making him a rogue/wizard/DoA or something.  

Ideas?


----------



## Greybar

I like the background note even more in terms of consequences for actions.  I'm sure there are a lot of powerful beings that worked with/for Asmodeus that have a tough choice: bow to Lucifer and hope he doesn't swat them for playing for the wrong side, or run really fast to find a new patron.


----------



## the Jester

Greybar said:
			
		

> I like the background note even more in terms of consequences for actions.  I'm sure there are a lot of powerful beings that worked with/for Asmodeus that have a tough choice: bow to Lucifer and hope he doesn't swat them for playing for the wrong side, or run really fast to find a new patron.





Yeah, that's one of my things- I really like to have the pcs see the repercussions of their actions. 

Any ideas for a build, though...?


----------



## the Jester

Oh, one more thing: one of the prereqs for disciple of Asmodeus is Leadership... so he's going to have a cohort (yay!).  I'm thinking, if I make him a wiz 10/doA 10, his cohort might do well to be a straight barbarian- perhaps an orc (or even a half-fiend orc?).


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Well, as the abilities of a Disciple of Asmodeus are generally charisma-based (Greater Command, Leadership, Learn Secrets is based off of Gather Info which is Cha-based) it would be more beneficial if he was a Sorcerer.  But then, you're even more hurt for your spell selection.  As an alternate solution I would consider making him a Hex Blade 10/DoA 10, as Hex Blades' spells are based off of Cha, he would have enough caster lvls to cast his highest lvl spells (including a Hound of Doom) and would have a BAB of +17, granting him 4 base attacks.  That way, you can have a lvl 18 wizard of some sort (a Diabolist, perhaps?) who could cast lvl 9 spells.  Race-wise, tiefling would be a bad choice then due to their charisma penalty, and plus, it might be more interesting to be fighting a follower of Asmodeus that's a mortal doing it solely out of his own volition.  If this idea interests you, I'd be happy to stat something out for your use.

Edit-Btw, one of the Disciple's most ambiguous abilities is Learn Secret, which has power purely depending on the DM's view of the ability in the game.  It seems to have potential when dealing with the PCs, as this disciple would most likely have the means and inclination to find out who his master's killers were and what their capabilities are.  In this area he'd be especially useful to the Bastion-and could give him much motivation to go to the Bastion.  A cunning villain like this might have realized not only the protection that the Bastion would provide him, but also the likeliness of getting to meet the PCs in combat with the aid of the forces of law.

As for other ideas, there was quite a bit of Law/Chaos conflict IMC inspired by your storyhour.  The climactic battle between representatives of those alignments included 2 (advanced HD) Justicar, a lvl 16 Human Marshal with 4 lvl 12 Dwarven Fighter flunkies, 3 Kolyaruts, 2 Stone Giants, 2 lvl 10 clerics, and a lvl 12/5 transmuter/Master of the Unseen Hand.  Turned out to be a very interesting battle vs. 3 ECL 17 PCs, their 2 cohorts and animal companions.  A reminder from that battle though, was to never underestimate stacked Enervates from Kolyaruts, especially if you use 3.0 Haste   Marshals are also a very law-oriented/fitting class, although are generally poor combatants in general.


----------



## Greybar

For the law side I wouldnt' expect a babarian cohort.  Disciplined fighter, sure.

I guess the big question is the role of the DoA.  I like the idea from Sollir about a cunning counter-hero, but I think we can understand if you want a more combat-oriented defender of the Bastion.  That could also match well if he's hiding out there: it serves both sides purposes if he doesn't leave the Bastion 'cause he's using it as a refuge, and if he becomes a lead member (or leader) of its defenses.


----------



## Sandain

What about a creature that starts with spellcasting abilities at a certain level, then adding caster levels to it?

Like, an Ogre Mage? or some sort of Fey? maybe bring back Humbolt, Anvar, or Titus?

Maybe instead of a wizard you threw another Elementalist at the party?


----------



## the Jester

Thanks for the ideas, mulling them over...

Oh, and here's another idea I'm kicking around: warbeast advanced disenchanters.


----------



## the Jester

OK, I'm not going to use a hexblade (yet) simply because I am not too familiar with them.  Otherwise, the idea is a good one.


----------



## the Jester

Also, think about the types of ultra-lawful 'staff' that the various Arrows of Law will have, in their own sections.

Prayzose will likely have high-level Galadorians, angels, etc.  Dekrasode will have half-dragons, dragon priests, etc.  The Judge of Worlds will have constructs, especially inevitables.  And so forth.

I'm also as yet not sure what to do with Asmodeus' section- although I know it's going to be closed off to everyone but Asmodeus' killers.  Should it have more inevitables in it?  Modrons?  Something else?

Are the modron conversions on the WotC site any good?


----------



## Sandain

Wouldn't the Asmodeus section be full of Devils?  Ones that were smart enough to flee for the Bastion when the PC's killed him?

It makes sense as it will be one of the few places Lucifer wouldn't provoke, especially considering the promises made that there would be no interferance on the prime.

This would be a chance to use the BoVD in all its glory.  Someone on these boards said 'I look at the BoVD not as a resource, but as a 'to do' list.'


----------



## Sandain

*Zeralaith*

This little guy may have been a high ranking agent of the big A.  He has Evasion, Mettle, and Dark Blessing.  He can also reroll 1 reflex save per day.  His feats are such that he should be able to do nasty fly-by attacks while the PC's are preoccupied with melee combatants.

Zeralaith, Male Devil, Horned (Cornugon) Outsider15/Rog2/HexBl3/Blk3
CR 24

Large Outsider (Evil,Lawful,Extraplanar,Baatezu)

HD 15d8+135(Outsider) , 2d6+18(Rogue) , 3d10+27(Hexblade) , 3d10+27(Blackguard) 
hp 343

Init +10

Spd 20, Fly, Average 50

AC:38 (Flatfooted:28 Touch:19)

Atk +33/28/23/18 base melee, +30/25/20/15 base ranged; +28/+28/+37 (1d4+6, Bite; 1d3+6, Tail; 2d6+17, +4 Lance)

SA: Spell-like Abilities Dispel Chaos 15 At Will Dispel Good 15 At Will Magic Circle against Good 15 At Will Teleport, Greater 15 At Will Persistent Image 15 At Will Lightning Bolt 15 3 Fireball 15 3 , Fear Aura (Su) , Stun (Su) , Summon Baatezu (Sp) , Infernal Wound (Su) 

SQ: Immunity: Fire (Ex), Immunity: Poison (Ex), See in Darkness (Su), Damage Reduction (Su): 10/Good, Damage Reduction (Su): 10/Silver, Darkvision (Ex): 60 ft., Resistance: Acid (Ex): 10, Resistance: Cold (Ex): 10, Regeneration (Ex): 5, Spell Resistance (Ex): 28, Telepathy (Su): 100 ft., No Dual Nature (Ex)

AL LE

SV Fort +29, Ref +33, Will +29

STR 36, DEX 31, CON 28, INT 20, WIS 24, CHA 29.

Skills: Balance +33, Climb +34, Escape Artist +33, Forgery +15.5, Gather Information +32, Hide +29, Knowledge (Religion) +8, Move Silently +33, Spot +30. 

Feats: Armor Proficiency: heavy, Armor Proficiency: light, Armor Proficiency: medium, Cleave, Dive for Cover, Flyby Attack, Great Smiting (Smite Good), Improved Sunder, Power Attack, Shield Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency, Wingover.

Spells Known (Blk --/3/2): 1st -- Cause Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Divine Sacrifice, Golden Barding, Inflict Light Wounds, Magic Weapon, Resurgence, Summon Monster I, Traveler`s Mount; 2nd -- Blessed Aim, Bull`s Strength, Cure Moderate Wounds, Curse of Ill Fortune, Darkness, Death Knell, Eagle`s Splendor, Inflict Moderate Wounds, Shatter, Summon Monster II, Wave of Grief, Zeal.

Spells Prepared (Blk --/3/2)

Possessions: 
Weapons: +4 Lance: Axiomatic (72,320 gp).
Goods: Coin: gp (687680) (687,680 gp).


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

No worries, I typically suggest random, off the wall ideas just for the sake of trying to find something to fit.  I know most of the time they don't, though   My idea of the day is to use an Aspect of Asmodeus (Miniature's Handbook) and attach 10 Soul Stealer (BoVD) levels, and possibly that quasi-deity template you were working on a long while ago (did you ever publish the supplement that was going in, btw?).  It would make sense that Asmodeus would have several back up plans in the case that he died, and maybe the aspect could be one of them-or, perhaps the aspect simply wants to fill the void of its progenitor.  Soul Stealer in this case would be an interesting route to go, which I think speaks for itself ^_^  Another idea following this same thread would be a simulacrum, but after Marius' incident I'm not sure if the big A would be that interested in that route.


----------



## the Jester

Sollir- that's a beautiful idea, but I don't actually have the minis handbook.  The 'aspects' seem to be a really cool, ahem, aspect of the book, but when I skimmed it it just didn't seem overall to be worth the price for the amount of stuff I would use from it.  I waffle on it though, and prolly will eventually end up with it.

I was thinking about having some kind of 'shade' or 'shadow' of Asmodeus in his section, and having it be eerily full of only shadowy type stuff.  Still thinking over what to do in his part- I want it to be different from the rest in a dramatic way.  The killers of Asmodeus will be the only ones that can enter the place at all.  

Hmm, Greybar's teleporting rotating strike time is going in using devils and 12th-level Galadorian clerics in different rooms...  I really like that one. 

I wish there was a broader selection of epic level monsters.  Yeah, I can just advance other critters, but I have a _lot_ of prep to do and not a ton of time to do it in; I'm estimating about 2-4 more low-level games before we return to epic play (yay!).  Then I'm going to run a warmup game or two before we hit the Bastion of Law- but that might conceivably change the starting conditions of the Bastion of Law if enough time passes and the candidate accepts the offer and is invested as Asmodeus' replacement. 

*evil grin*

We'll see what happens quite soon.


----------



## Sandain

I would find it extremely amusing if Asmodeus' replacement was the Lich of Forinthia.  it would make his millenia of scheming all make sense, and put the PC's into a very interesting predicament.  Laws victory on Cydra would be almost complete with him and Prayzose in partnership.


----------



## the Jester

I just gotta say, I _love_ finally getting to use a really tough advanced chronal repeater! 

(For those of you who don't know, this freaky temporal construct was first encountered in the party's original run in Bile Mountain, but it was a standard- i.e. CR 17- specimen.)

*ADVANCED CHRONAL REPEATERS (2)--- CR 20*
LN huge constructs (time)
*Init* always 33; *Senses* Listen +33, Spot +33
*Aura* strong lawful and temporal
*Languages* understands Forinthian

*AC* 31, *touch* 26, *flat-footed* 31; temporal displacement, uncanny dodge
*Hit Dice* 27d10+40 (191, 196); temporal displacement 
*Fort* +9, *Ref* +14, *Will* +10; improved evasion, temporal displacement

*Speed* Fly 60 ft. (12 squares) (perfect); sand
*Melee* 3 slams +29 (3d6+11 plus slow plus stun) 
*Base Atk* +20; *Grp* +39
*Space* 15 ft.; *Reach* 15 ft. 
*Atk Options* repetitive strike 
*Special Actions* sand  

*Str* 32, *Dex* 20, *Con* -, *Int* 15, *Wis* 12, *Cha* 12
*SQ* construct qualities, disappear, fast healing 5, haste, perfect initiative, temporal displacement
*Feats* Ability Focus (stun), Alertness, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Improved Initiative (B), Improved Natural Attack (slam), Mobility (B), Spring Attack
*Epic Feats* Superior Initiative
*Skills* Knowledge (time) +32, Listen +33, Sense Motive +33, Spot +33

Repetitive Strike (Su): Because it can wander over the timeline in ways normal creatures cannot, a chronal repeater can attack three different opponents at once as an attack or full attack option.  If it does this, it must attack the same three creatures each round for three rounds and seems to split in three as it does so.  If it cannot attack a creature in the second and third rounds of using this ability, the chronal repeater suffers 2d6 points of damage per opponent that it cannot attack per round.  The chronal repeater can also split itself seemingly in two to flank an opponent with its other self and attack or full attack him twice, but if it does this it must attack the same opponent for two rounds.

Sand (Su): For three rounds after a chronal repeater has passed, it leaves a trail of glittering sand through the air in its wake.  Any creature that travels through this trail must make a Fort save, DC 24, or suffer 1d4 points each temporary dex and con damage.  An area dispel magic will destroy all the sand in the area of effect if the caster’s dispel check against a 15th-level caster is successful.  A break enchantment spell will also dispel the sand in its area of effect.  The save DC is charisma-based.

Slow (Su): Any creature struck by the chronal repeater’s slam attack must make a Will save, DC 24, or be slowed (as the spell, 15th level caster).  The save DC is charisma-based.

Stun (Su): Any creature struck by the chronal repeater’s slam attack must also make a Fort save, DC 26, or be stunned for 1d4 rounds.  The save DC is charisma-based.

Disappear (Su): As a standard action the chronal repeater can disappear.  It still leaves a trail of silver sand, however.

Haste (Su): The chronal repeater is always hasted (as the spell, 15th level caster); this ability can be resumed as an immediate action if it is dispelled or suppressed.  The effects of this ability are factored into the stat block above.

Perfect Initiative (Su): Because it can jump back in time to react more quickly, the chronal repeater is always treated as if it rolled a 20 for initiative.

Temporal Displacement (Su): Because it can sometimes move out of the way after the fact, all attacks, even ones that normally never miss such as magic missiles, suffer a 50% miss chance against the chronal repeater.

...well, okay, more than one.  Guardian a _mean_ inevitable.   But still.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Just discovered this thread!   Lots of great stuff, thanks for sharing!


----------



## the Jester

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Just discovered this thread!   Lots of great stuff, thanks for sharing!




Thanks for comin' by...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'll be poppin' by as often as you post in this thread.


----------



## the Jester

All right, because it's been so long since we've played this party I'm going to run a 'warmup' game or two for the pcs... we were discussing what the party wants to do pre-Bastion of Order and the general consensus the group reached was that they were going to go "deal with" the Valonian orcs.  

So in addition to the BoO stuff, I'm also statting up the orcs who I figure will count for more than a round's distraction if combat breaks out, and the more important ones for diplomacy attempts as well.  So far I've almost finished statting out the warlord in 3.5 terms (he's an 18th-level fighter).  He and his band shouldn't be much of a challenge for the pcs in a fight, but if combat breaks out the pcs are potentially performing a regime change on a fairly major power.  I'm not quite sure what other major powers would think of that- especially Prayzose.

These orcs should be interesting, though not too powerful.  I know that I need to stat out at least the following:

The Warlord's cohort (16th level; prolly cleric; high Diplomacy and Intimidate- helped the warlord get where he is now)
The Bishop of Valonia (cleric 13-15? -orc or dwarf?)
The Warlord's bodyguard (prolly a group of 20 orcish fighters or paladins; lvl about 12)
The Warlord's advisor (wizard, sorc, cleric, psion, etc?  Level about 12-15?  dwarf or halfling?) 

Valonia is a medium-sized continent, slightly smaller than Dorhaus.  It is girded roughly along its east-west axis by a chain of mountains, the Snowy Peaks (which are extremely high in elevation).  The north half of Valonia is nestled in the Great Redwood Forest, which- as the name implies- is a huge forest of ancient sequoia redwoods (the tallest trees on earth).  In this forest are tribes of elves and tribes of hadozee, which eat each other.  The north part of Valonia is pretty 'wild' politically; the elves are more civilized, but reproduce slower, and are gradually being driven to extinction.

The majority of the mountain range, plus some area around it, is claimed by Brespicacious, the amethyst dragon that was the subject of Rex's worship.  Brespicacious destroyed an orcish fort-town to make the point that the orcs were in what she considered to be her 'lair'.

South of the dragon, along the east coast, are the Glen Lands- a land of halflings in the Tolkien style.  They are hapless in the face of orcish aggression.  This is where Gerontius originated, and he has pressed the party to take on the orcs on a couple of occasions (such as when they did and they fought the advanced powerful billyman a while back).

Then, along the west coast, from the mountains south a significant chunk of Valonia, are the orcs... The orcs of Valonia are a subrace that are just like orcs, except they are racially Lawful and their favored class is fighter.  (In 2ed, orcs were LE and this played heavily into certain elements of the campaign.  When 3e changed orcs to CE but simultaneously endorsed subraces, I simply retrofied them for the Valonian subrace.)  

Orokeuse, the orcish nation, is of great interest to me as a piece of the campaign world because my whole concept of Valonia began as _Galadorian orcs._  Later, this evolved into _Galadorian orcs with guns._  Anyway, the hook is that the orcish nation (there used to be a second orcish nation, Zer, but it was conquered by Orokeuse) grew strong enough and was clever enough that they began trying to get rich through trade with the (economically powerful) neighboring island nations.

The nearby island nations- Pesh, Khelm's city-states and Bordis' two nations of Bordis and Casra- were in a Free Trade Alliance, which resulted in said nations gaining a lot of wealth and influence.  The orcs, once they caught sight of the alliance's benefits, decided that they wanted in and have lobbied it ever since, even going so far as to adopt Galadorianism as their national faith.  

The orcs, naturally, turned their faith into a weapon. 

Galadorian clerics had long known a spell called _distill sunlight_.  This spell turns sunlight into a sort of uber-holy water that is highly flammible.  The orcs took this a step further, and the orcish clerics of Orokeuse learned to turn this distilled sunlight into a powder that was highly explosive- sunpowder.  Sunpowder is a lot like gunpowder, except I poured some Galador on it.  The orcs held the secrets of sunpowder as their final card in all the negotiating they did with Pesh et. al., never sharing them with anyone, but their cannon-rigged navy and pistoleers and musketeers were known for their fearsome weaponry that other nations could not replicate.

So the cleric npcs I mention above are Galadorians, so would any paladins be, etc.  I can conceive of Prayzose as having been willing to name an orcish Bishop; I can also conceive of him setting paladins to watch over the warlord (after all, he's the main thing holding the orcs in strength right now, and they are currently a major ally of his in the Great War of Ethics).

Anyone got any especially cool ideas for these npcs?


----------



## the Jester

*spills paint on lots of the thread*

Whoops!


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> *spills paint on lots of the thread*
> 
> Whoops!




The question becomes "Do you have the important stuff backed up?" - KF72


----------



## the Jester

Oh, yes- nothing in this thread isn't already in my notes on my computer.


----------



## the Jester

Given the database crash, several really neat creations of mine have vanished from this thread.  I'll gladly repost them if people request specific stuff, but in the meantime let's kick off the Cydra Post-Crash Rogues' Gallery Thread with something from the terrific ambush the pcs fell into last game.  The ambush has been going pretty darn well (from the bad guys' point of view) and was still looking grim for our heroes as we ended last weekend's session; we'll pick up next time right in the thick of things.  I guess singling out Horbin goes a long way, especially with Alcar absent dealing with the repercussions of his killing those orcish paladins.  Whoops, did I just let a spoiler slip out?   I guess not quite- I didn't say "Al---"! 

Anyway, enough about me; let's talk turtles.

*DEATH SNAPPERS (4)--- CR 22*
Gutling awakened giant snapping turtle fighter 15
NE huge undead (subtype)
*Init* +1; *Senses* Listen +9, Spot +6
*Languages* Peshan
------
*AC *39, touch 6, flat-footed 39
*Hit Dice* 25d12 (156 hp); *DR* 5/bludgeoning
*Resist* cold 10 
*Fort* +16, *Ref *+5, *Will *+10; undead
------
*Speed* 10 ft. (2 squares), swim 40 ft. (8 squares) 
*Melee* 4 intestine slams +31 (4d6+11/19-20 plus Overwhelming and Devastating Critical) and bite +34 (4d12+9/19-20x3 plus Overwhelming and Devastating Critical)
*Base* *Atk* +22; *Grp* +41 
*Space* 15 ft.; Reach 10 ft. 
*Atk Options* constrict, improved grab
*Special Actions* enter shell 
------
*Str* 33, *Dex* 5, *Con* -, *Int* 10, *Wis* 12, *Cha* 12 
*Feats* Greater Weapon Focus (bite), Greater Weapon Specialization (bite), Improved Charge, Improved Critical (intestine slam), Improved Initiative, Improved Multiattack, Improved Natural Armor, Improved Natural Attack (bite), Improved Sunder, Iron Will, Multiattack, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (bite), Weapon Specialization (bite)
*Epic Feats* Devastating Critical, Epic Weapon Focus (bite), Overwhelming Critical
*Skills* Listen +9, Spot +6, Swim +19


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Given the database crash, several really neat creations of mine have vanished from this thread.  I'll gladly repost them if people request specific stuff, but in the meantime let's kick off the Cydra Post-Crash Rogues' Gallery Thread with something from the terrific ambush the pcs fell into last game.  The ambush has been going pretty darn well (from the bad guys' point of view) and was still looking grim for our heroes as we ended last weekend's session; we'll pick up next time right in the thick of things.  I guess singling out Horbin goes a long way, especially with Alcar absent dealing with the repercussions of his killing those orcish paladins.  Whoops, did I just let a spoiler slip out?   I guess not quite- I didn't say "Al---"!




Don't forget the Vomit Hounds. I never got a chance to cut and paste that one. - KF72


----------



## the Jester

Ahhh, yeah.    Here ya go!

*VOMIT HOUNDS (2)--- CR 26* 
CE large magical beast 
*Init* +11; *Senses* darkvision 60’, scent; Listen +4, Spot +4 
*Languages *Draconic
------
*AC* 49, touch 21, flat-footed 49; improved uncanny dodge 
*Hit Dice* 36d10+540 (738 hp); *DR* 10/epic
*Resist* cold 20, fire 20 
*Immune* acid, disease
*Fort *+35, *Ref* +32, *Will *+16
------
*Speed* 60 ft. (12 squares) 
*Melee* bite +52 (3d8+15/19-20 plus 2d8 acid plus trip) and 2 claws +52 (2d4+7/19-20 plus 2d8 acid) 
*Base Atk* +36; *Grp *+59
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft. 
*Atk Options* Improved Charge, Pounce
*Special Actions* breath weapon, pounce 
------
*Str* 41, *Dex *35, *Con *40, *Int* 8, *Wis* 19, *Cha* 12
*SQ* slick
*Feats* Ability Focus (breath weapon), Improved Ability Focus (breath weapon), Improved Charge, Improved Critical (bite, claws), Improved Initiative, Improved Multiattack, Improved Natural Attack (bite), Multiattack, Weapon Focus (bite, claws)
*Epic Feats* Epic Ability Focus (breath weapon), Epic Prowess, 
*Skills* Balance +22, Climb +25, Escape Artist +11, Jump +24, Swim +20
*A vomit hound has a +8 racial bonus on Jump checks.
_
Breath Weapon (Su):_ A vomit hound can breathe a 100’ long, 5’ wide line of vomit every 1d4 rounds.  This blast deals 20d6 points of damage, half acid and half divine.  A Reflex save, DC 49, results in half damage. 

_Pounce (Ex):_ A vomit hound may make a full attack when it charges (rather than just a single attack).  

_Trip (Ex):_ If a vomit hound hits with its bite attack, it may make a free trip attack without provoking an attack of opportunity.  If the check fails, the enemy may not attempt to trip the vomit hound in return.  A vomit hound has a +4 racial bonus on trip attempts (a typical vomit hound’s bonus is +55).

_Improved Uncanny Dodge (Ex): _A vomit hound retains its dex bonus to AC when flat-footed or attacked by an unseen opponent.  It cannot be flanked, excepted by a rogue of 40th level.  It counts as a 36th-level rogue for purposes of who it can flank. 

_Slick (Ex):_ A vomit hound is coated in a slimy greasy substance.  This gives it a +4 bonus on defensive grapple checks and Escape Artist checks.


----------



## Sandain

Before the crash I had ofered to make an advanced Gibbering mouther for you - what CR would you like?

Also, do you have the stats for Axar, Axon, and Axel?


----------



## the Jester

Sandain said:
			
		

> Before the crash I had ofered to make an advanced Gibbering mouther for you - what CR would you like?
> 
> Also, do you have the stats for Axar, Axon, and Axel?




Oooh, ooh!!!    Yay!

For the CR, in the 27-32 range.  

I'll post the stats for the Axon, Axel and Axar nimblewrights later- I am leaving to go to lunch right now and have an appointment tonight, but I might be able to get 'em posted in between.


----------



## Sandain

I wonder.. would every mouth of a Gibbering Mouther have a breath weapon?


----------



## the Jester

OK, here's Axon.

*AXON---- CR 20*
Improved nimblewright fighter 2/weapon master 11
CE medium construct
*Init* +16; *Senses* darkvision, Listen +3, Spot +3
*Languages* Undercommon

*AC* 35, touch 22, flat-footed 23; Combat Expertise, Dodge, Mobility
*Hit Dice* 23d10+20 (155 hp each) 
*SR* 27
*Fort *+9, *Ref* +12, *Will* +6; construct traits

*Speed* 40 ft. (8 squares) 
*Melee* 2 rapier-hands +31 melee (3d6+8/10-20 plus tripping thrust) (26 if not a critical hit 11/day); or
-Rapier-hand +31/26/21/16 melee (3d6+8/10-20 plus tripping thrust) (26 if not a critical hit 11/day)
*Base Atk* +21; *Grp* +29
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft. 
*Atk Options *Combat Reflexes, Combat Expertise, Improved Disarm, increased multiplier 6/day, ki damage 11/day, ki whirlwind attack, Spring Attack 
*Spell-like Abilities (CL 10th):* at will- alter self, cat’s grace, entropic shield, feather fall, haste.

*Str *26, *Dex* 34 (includes _cat’s grace_), *Con* -, *Int* 10, *Wis* 17, *Cha* 19
*Feats* Combat Expertise (B), Combat Reflexes (B) (dex + wis AoOs per rd), Dodge, Improved Critical (rapier-hands), Improved Disarm, Improved Initiative, Improved Natural Attack (rapier-hands), Mobility, Spring Attack, Weapon Focus (rapier-hands), Whirlwind Attack
*Epic Feats* Epic Prowess
*Skills* Balance +16, Intimidate +18, Jump +25, Tumble +29 
*Possessions* _oil of repair serious wounds_ (4), _silversheen_ (2), _oil of keen edge_

_Tripping Thrust (Ex):_ On a successful critical hit, Axon may also knock his enemy down.  The victim is allowed a Ref save (DC 23) to maintain his footing.


----------



## the Jester

Here's Axel.

*AXELS --- CR 20*
Improved nimblewright rogue 13
CE medium construct
*Init *+19; *Senses* Listen +3, Spot +3 
*Languages* Undercommon

*AC* 40, touch 27, flat-footed 40; Dodge, improved uncanny dodge, Mobility, Superior Combat Expertise
*Hit Dice* 10d10 + 13d6 +20 (120 hp each)
*Resist* fire 30; SR 27
*Fort *+7, *Ref* +26,* Will* +10; construct traits 

*Speed* 40 ft. (8 squares) 
*Melee* 2 rapier-hands +31 (3d6+6/12-20 plus tripping thrust)
*Base Atk* +16; *Grp *+22
*Space *5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft. 
*Atk Options* Combat Reflexes, Improved Disarm, Spring Attack, Superior Combat Expertise, sneak attack +7d6
*Spell-like Abilities (CL 10th):* at will- _alter self, cat’s grace, entropic shield, feather fall, haste_.

*Str* 22, *Dex* 41 (includes cat’s grace), *Con* -, *Int* 10, *Wis *17, *Cha* 19
*Feats* Combat Expertise (B), Combat Reflexes (B), Dodge, Improved Critical (rapier-hands), Improved Disarm, Improved Initiative, Improved Natural Attack (rapier-hands), Mobility, Spring Attack, Superior Combat Expertise, Weapon Finesse
*Skills* Balance +31, Bluff +20, Climb +22, Escape Artist +19, Jump +36, Sense Motive +19, Tumble +43
*Possessions* _oil of repair serious wounds_ (4), _ring of protection +2, ring of fire resistance 30_

_Tripping Thrust (Ex):_ On a successful critical hit, Axon may also knock his enemy down.  The victim is allowed a Ref save (DC 23) to maintain his footing.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Axar, axar, axar!

Hrm, that and I think with so many of those nimblewrights around, they should have taken advantage of alter self to appear much less capable til they get in melee range of the party.


----------



## the Jester

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Axar, axar, axar!
> 
> Hrm, that and I think with so many of those nimblewrights around, they should have taken advantage of alter self to appear much less capable til they get in melee range of the party.




Except that nobody fools Orbius.  In fact, with _synesthetic link_ up thanks to Sybele, everyone in the party gets _huge_ bonuses to notice stuff like that.  Not to mention the rather high odds of someone noticing via _true sight, arcane sight,_ various _detect_ spells, etc.  The Bile Lords know this (thanks to the wtcher's eyes).

That said, here is one more thing to whet your appetite for Axar: the nimblewrights' tactics as I had written them.  I'll post Axar later this evening. 



			
				Revenge on Bile Mountain! said:
			
		

> *Tactics:*
> 
> Two Axons and all of the Axels will move to attack, while the other two Axons guard the Axars while they cast spells.  The Axons in guard position will try to use _haste_ to aid the entire group as well.  The effects utilized are:
> 
> Round One- haste (from an Axon), mass deadly weapon, mass reciprocal gyre, mass displacement, disrupt protections; either quickened repair critical damage (if already needed) or slow, magic missile (2), ray of enfeeblement.
> 
> Round Two- probably one or two mass repair critical damage or reconstructions; mass bull’s strength, either polar ray or glass strike, possibly another mass reciprocal gyre, possibly a mass xorn movement.  Quickened effects will likely be more repairs, but if the Axons and Axels are so far mostly untouched, the Axars will try to use quickened mass see invisibility and
> 
> Round Three and further on- if things get this far, it likely that either the constructs are way ahead in the game or the pcs are mopping up.  If the constructs are ahead they will continue using quickened magic missiles, disintegrates, polar rays and glass strikes.  If they’re in trouble, any remaining Axars will try to reconstruct destroyed Axars in the hope that they, too can reconstruct others, and it’s a violent holding action.


----------



## the Jester

*AXAR--- CR 20*
Improved nimblewright sorcerer 18
CE medium construct
*Init* +12; *Senses* Listen +5, Spot +5 
*Languages* Undercommon

*AC *35, touch 29, flat-footed 23; Dodge, Mobility
*Hit Dice* 10d10 + 18d4 +20 (120 hp); 
*SR* 27
*Fort* +10, *Ref* +22, *Will *+15; construct traits
* 
Speed* 40 ft. (8 squares) 
*Melee* 2 rapier-arms +18 (2d6+3/15-20 plus tripping thrust) 
*Base Atk* +15; *Grp* +18
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft. 
*Atk Options* Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes 
*Sorcerer Spells Known (CL 18):*

9th level (5 per day)- wish;

8th level (7 per day)- polar ray, screen;

7th level (8 per day)- glass strike, greater scrying, reconstruction;

6th level (9 per day)*- deadly weapon, disintegrate, greater dispel magic;

5th level (9 per day)- disrupt protections, lower resistance, reciprocal gyre, xorn movement;

4th level (9 per day)- greater invisibility, ice storm, repair critical damage, stoneskin;

3rd level (9 per day)- displacement, fly, greater mage armor, slow;

2nd level (10 per day)- bull’s strength, chain of eyes, phantom foe, scorching ray, see invisibility;

1st level (10 per day)- assess caster, magic missile, ray of enfeeblement, shield, true strike; 

0th level- (6 per day)- acid splash, detect magic, flare, ghost sound, light, mage hand, prestidigitation, read magic, touch of fatigue.

*One of the Axars has already used one of these spell slots for a mass greater mage armor. 

*Spell-like Abilities (CL 10th):* at will- alter self, cat’s grace, entropic shield, feather fall, haste.

*Str* 17, *Dex *34 (includes cat’s grace), *Con* -, *Int* 10, *Wis* 20, *Cha* 38
*Feats* Bile Caster*, Combat Expertise (B), Combat Reflexes (B), Dodge, Empower Spell, Extend Spell, Mass Spell, Mobility, Quicken Spell, Silent Spell, Skill Focus (concentration),  
*This unique feat allows a sorcerer to use his metamagic feats without increasing the casting time of a spell.  This, of course, allows for the caster to Quicken spells.
*Skills* Balance +15, Concentration +34, Jump +17, Tumble +34
Possessions oil of repair serious wounds (4), ring of protection +2, cloak of charisma +6

_Tripping Thrust (Ex):_ On a successful critical hit, Axon may also knock his enemy down.  The victim is allowed a Ref save (DC 23) to maintain his footing.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, I just got a really sic idea, after reading the latest post of your story hour, as well as the character composition summary.

You know how Lester loves "levers" so much? Imagine this...

An ancient dungeon, could be planar, created by a gnome rogue/arcanist, that is basically a complex filled with sliding doors, secret panels, hidden hallways, nasty traps, and a huge, central room that has dozens and dozens of levers that open/close certain areas and/or set/reset/deactivate traps.

Some levers don't do anything, while others lead to hidden rooms with construct guardians (and treasure). Some sets of levers have to pulled together or be set into specific patterns (i.e. up, down, down, up, up). The ultimate prize is the room where the gnome rogue/arcanist hid his massive collection of treasure and magic, which he liberated from a dragon. Said dragon's skeleton would now be a bone golem, or something similar. (The gnome might even be a lich too.)

Now, to get the PCs to want to explore this Dungeon of Levers, you'd have to include something they desperately need in the gnome rogue/arcanist's collection.

What do you think?

KF72


----------



## the Jester

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Okay, I just got a really sic idea, after reading the latest post of your story hour, as well as the character composition summary.
> 
> You know how Lester loves "levers" so much? Imagine this...
> 
> An ancient dungeon, could be planar, created by a gnome rogue/arcanist, that is basically a complex filled with sliding doors, secret panels, hidden hallways, nasty traps, and a huge, central room that has dozens and dozens of levers that open/close certain areas and/or set/reset/deactivate traps.
> 
> Some levers don't do anything, while others lead to hidden rooms with construct guardians (and treasure). Some sets of levers have to pulled together or be set into specific patterns (i.e. up, down, down, up, up). The ultimate prize is the room where the gnome rogue/arcanist hid his massive collection of treasure and magic, which he liberated from a dragon. Said dragon's skeleton would now be a bone golem, or something similar. (The gnome might even be a lich too.)
> 
> Now, to get the PCs to want to explore this Dungeon of Levers, you'd have to include something they desperately need in the gnome rogue/arcanist's collection.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> KF72




Oh my god, that's the perfect thing for the epic party, especially Lester.     Holy cow.  

Brilliant.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Oh my god, that's the perfect thing for the epic party, especially Lester.     Holy cow.
> 
> Brilliant.




Glad I could help.  

I would also suggest including planar gates that send them to the Abyss, strange automations running amok trying to "fix" the PCs *, water traps, a devious NPC part that wants to trap the PCs in the Dungeon/Maze, insane Minotaurs that worship the gnome rogue/arcanist as a God, and lots of creaturs that don't require food (paragon undead, twisted constructs, elementals, etc).

Plus, a lot of the dungeon/maze would be designed to not allow powerful teleportation spells or spells like paswall, unless the PCs discover special secret areas. Besides planar gates, there would be magical portals that lead to other areas of the dungeon/maze. Some would be one way, while others would be two way.

You could also include one or two pocket demiplanes with unique inhabitants. Think awakened constructs, fiendish warforged, and/or psuedonatural beings. There would be an insane, fallen God of Mazes wandering the dungeon/maze, and he would help or hinder the PCs.

Just some ideas...

*Trying to make the PCs into constructs.


----------



## the Jester

*Axon-A*

Here are the stats for the super cool improved Axon who never even got to act due to bad, bad initiative... 

By the book he worked out to CR 30, but I ad hoc'ed him down to about CR 25.  He has neither the hit points nor the "oomph" to rate CR 30.  This is a fine example of how much the dm needs to tweak things to get them to work out (as far as CR goes) at epic levels.

*AXON-A--- CR 25*
Improved nimblewright fighter 8/weapon master 15
CE medium construct
*Init* +16; *Senses* darkvision, Listen +3, Spot +3
*Languages* Undercommon
----
*AC* 51, touch 25, flat-footed 39; Combat Expertise, Dodge, Mobility
*Hit Dice* 33d10+20 (210 hp) 
*SR* 27
*Fort* +14, *Ref *+17,* Will* +11; construct traits
----
*Speed* 40 ft. (8 squares) 
*Melee* 2 rapier-hands +40 melee (3d6+9/10-20 plus tripping thrust) (27 if not a critical hit 15/day) plus potential two-weapon rend (3d6+13) if both hit; or
Rapier-hand +40/35/30/25 melee (3d6+9/10-20 plus tripping thrust) (27 if not a critical hit 15/day)
*Base Atk* +21;* Grp* +29
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft. 
*Atk Options* Combat Reflexes, Combat Expertise, Improved Disarm, increased multiplier 6/day, ki damage 11/day, ki whirlwind attack, Spring Attack, Two Weapon Rend
Combat Gear oil of repair serious wounds (8), silversheen (2)
*Spell-like Abilities (CL 10th):* at will- alter self, cat’s grace, entropic shield, feather fall, haste.
----
*Str* 29, *Dex* 34 (includes cat’s grace), *Con *-, *Int* 10, *Wis* 17, *Cha* 19
*Feats* Combat Expertise (B), Combat Reflexes (B) (dex + wis AoOs per rd), Dodge, Improved Critical (rapier-hands), Improved Disarm, Improved Initiative, Improved Natural Attack (rapier-hands), Mobility, Spring Attack, Weapon Focus (rapier-hands), Whirlwind Attack
*Epic Feats* Epic Prowess (x3), Epic Weapon Focus (rapier-hands), Two-Weapon Rend
*Skills* Balance +16, Intimidate +24, Jump +31, Tumble +33 
*Possessions *bracers of armor +9, ring of protection +3 and amulet of natural armor +4
----
_Tripping Thrust (Ex):_ On a successful critical hit, Axon may also knock his enemy down.  The victim is allowed a Ref save (DC 23) to maintain his footing.


----------



## the Jester

*Lord Alyth*

In the next week I need to generate stats for the Arrows, at least those I don't already have, and update the ones I do already have pieces of.  I'm still torn about what to do with Lord Alyth, and my decision has grown yet more difficult- because I bought the Tome of Magic.  

Now, though I'm not interested in making him a shadowcaster or truenamer, I have given some thought to making him a binder.  Has anyone that looks at this thread used a binder in game, especially at high levels?  How did it work out?  Does the binder measure up, power wise?

Alternatively, I'm still open to ideas for him.  Anyone got any builds they would like to propose?  I'm shooting for about CR 30 on him...


----------



## Rikandur Azebol

Binder ? Why bother with Binder ... make him Frenzied Berserker !!!  

And now seriously, Binders are powerful and competent when properly prepared. Good in combat as priests, and almost as good as keeping themselves alive and well. 

Jester, how are You going to introduce Binders into Your campaign world ? In Binder flavor from Tome of Magic there is written clearly that Binders are persecuted as demonic summoners by churches of Pelor & Wee Jass & Hextor.


----------



## Greybar

Out of curiousity, what kind of magic was worked so that so many nimblewrights died in one round, anyway?  I'm assuming it was magic just because of the number of targets alluded to.


----------



## the Jester

It was that damn _reverse gravity/prismatic sphere_ combo that Orbius loves so much...

The cool thing is, the petrification effect works on objects as well as creatures, so constructs aren't immune!  The uncool thing is, my precious nimblewrights all got killed by it!  (Piss poor Fort saves, don'tcha know.)


----------



## Sandain

So..you could petrify a stone golem?

ANyway, Chakkar wants to find the perfect masters? the embodiment of lawfulness and perfection?  methinks he may be about to find them defending the Bastion of Law - where else would they be?


----------



## the Jester

Sandain said:
			
		

> So..you could petrify a stone golem?




Only if a prismatic spell disallows spell resistance. 



			
				Sandain said:
			
		

> ANyway, Chakkar wants to find the perfect masters? the embodiment of lawfulness and perfection?  methinks he may be about to find them defending the Bastion of Law - where else would they be?




Heh, the Perfect Masters have transcended conflicts like the Great War of Ethics.  Keep in mind that the Law-Chaos conflict just isn't quite that simple; a few of the major players on the divine level are not where you'd expect them to be, based on alignment (Coila is lawful but sides with Chaos- though you might say she's playing both sides, since Marius is one of her followers...)


----------



## the Jester

From the ambush in Bile Mountain:

*DEATH SNAPPERS--- CR 22*
Gutling awakened giant snapping turtle fighter 15
NE huge undead (aquatic)
*Init* +1; *Senses* Listen +9, Spot +6
*Languages* Peshan

*AC* 39, touch 6, flat-footed 39
*Hit Dice* 25d12 (156 hp); *DR* 5/bludgeoning
*Resist* cold 10 
*Fort* +16, *Ref *+5, *Will *+10; undead

*Speed* 10 ft. (2 squares), swim 40 ft. (8 squares) 
*Melee* 4 intestine slams +31 (4d6+11/19-20 plus Overwhelming and Devastating Critical) and bite +34 (4d12+9/19-20x3 plus Overwhelming and Devastating Critical)
*Base Atk* +22; *Grp* +41 
*Space* 15 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft. 
*Atk Options* constrict, improved grab
*Special Actions* enter shell 

*Str* 33, *Dex* 5, *Con* -, *Int *10, *Wis* 12, *Cha* 12 
*Feats* Greater Weapon Focus (bite), Greater Weapon Specialization (bite), Improved Charge, Improved Critical (bite, intestine slam), Improved Initiative, Improved Multiattack, Improved Natural Armor, Improved Natural Attack (bite), Improved Sunder, Iron Will, Multiattack, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (bite), Weapon Specialization (bite)
*Epic Feats* Devastating Critical (bite, intestine slam), Epic Weapon Focus (bite), Overwhelming Critical (bite, intestine slam)
*Skills* Listen +9, Spot +6, Swim +19


----------



## Greybar

Just a thought, but have any of the villains been aware of the permanent telepathic link and either tapped it or hijacked it to carry a foreign power?  I was just thinking that it made since for an epic psionic opponent who is preparing for the opponent to put something together that, uses that "security hole" to exercise a power that, if it breaches the mental defenses of any of the linked heroes, would affect (or have a second-shot) at all of them...


----------



## the Jester

Greybar said:
			
		

> Just a thought, but have any of the villains been aware of the permanent telepathic link and either tapped it or hijacked it to carry a foreign power?  I was just thinking that it made since for an epic psionic opponent who is preparing for the opponent to put something together that, uses that "security hole" to exercise a power that, if it breaches the mental defenses of any of the linked heroes, would affect (or have a second-shot) at all of them...




Yep.  Prayzose long ago (in 2e, actually) developed the _telepathic eavesdropping_ power.   At the time, I had no idea that it would ever come up as useful against the pcs... but hey!  Bonus!


----------



## Greybar

Now, can he piggyback a _Mind Probe_ or somesuch along that open pathway?
perhaps a _Decerebrate_ or even _Divert Teleport_.  How about a _Mass Cloud Mind_ along the link pathways, so he can walk alongside them and observe them without them even knowing he's there?  That could lead to creepy interactions with NPCs.


----------



## the Jester

Greybar said:
			
		

> Now, can he piggyback a _Mind Probe_ or somesuch along that open pathway?
> perhaps a _Decerebrate_ or even _Divert Teleport_.  How about a _Mass Cloud Mind_ along the link pathways, so he can walk alongside them and observe them without them even knowing he's there?  That could lead to creepy interactions with NPCs.




The power can be used in one (or both) or two ways: it either essentially lets him telepathically eavesdrop on telepathic conversations near his location, or on those involving one or more specific, familiar minds.  

There's an oblique reference to it in tonight's Great Conflicts update, actually- that's how Prayzose knows that they've arrived.

On the other hand, Veil's "conversation," such as it was, was more like talking to oneself than telapathy.  

Edit: In the old (2e) days, to choose specific minds, he first had to establish _contact_ with the targets, but once the _telepathic eavesdropping_ was in place it would last pretty much indefinitely, as long as he kept feeding psps to it.  Now he has to initiate it while he's talking to someone over a _mindlink_ or similar channel.


----------



## the Jester

I'm pretty impressed with the big battle that's being detailed in Great Conflicts right now- it has lasted about five sessions (!) so far, during which time it has crossed continents and planes, involved incredible magic and melee, and generally been pretty frickin' cool for everyone.  Obviously, many of the enemies the pcs fought will end up posted here.   I'm going to start with the weird ooze thing that Veil/Graz'zt and Chakar are facing- the Wrath of Law.

*
WRATH OF LAW--- CR 29 *
Paragon living order’s wrath/protection from chaos guardian of order 9
LN large ooze
*Init* +12; *Senses* Listen +18; blindsense 60’, detect chaos 60’
*Aura* strong lawful
---- 
*AC* 51 (54 vs. chaotic outsiders), *touch* 46 (49), *flat-footed* 43 (46)
*Hit Dice* 7d10 + 9d12 + 224 (402 hp); fast healing 20; *DR* 10/epic 
*Immune* mental control, ooze traits, touch of Chaos effects 
*Resist* cold 10 and fire 10; *SR* 39
*Fort* +27 (+30 vs. spells with the Chaotic descriptor), *Ref* +25 (+28 vs. spells with the Chaotic descriptor), *Will* +26 (+29 vs. spells with the Chaotic descriptor)
---- 
*Speed* 120 ft. (24 squares) 
*Melee* slam +47 (2d6+35/19-20 plus order’s wrath)
*Base Atk* +13; *Grp* +52
*Space *10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft. 
*Atk Options* engulf, Great Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Power Attack, smite chaos 5/day
*Spell-like Abilities (CL 31):* 2/day- dispel chaos (DC 30); (CL 15): 3/day- greater dispel magic, haste, see invisibility.
---- 
*Str* 31, *Dex* 26, *Con* 29, *Int* 15, *Wis *26, *Cha* 39
*SQ* ooze traits
*Feats* Cleave, Great Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Critical (slam), Improved Initiative (B), Improved Natural Attack (slam), Lightning Reflexes, Power Attack (B)
*Skills *Climb +39, Concentration +28, Jump +29, Knowledge (religion) +22, Spellcraft +22
----
*Engulf (Ex)-* the Wrath of Law can simply flow over as many characters as will fit into its space, engulfing them as a standard action.  Opponents may make attacks of opportunity, but if they do they are not entitled to a saving throw.  Otherwise they must make Ref saves (DC 29) or be engulfed.  If they succeed they are pushed back or aside (their choice) as the spell moves forward.  Engulfed creatures are considered grappled and are subject to the full normal effects of the spell each round on the Wrath of Law’s turn.

*Order’s Wrath (Su)-* CL 7, Will DC 29; deals 5d8 hp of damage to chaotic creatures (10d6 vs. chaotic outsiders) (or half if the save was successful).  A failed save indicates full damage and 1 round of dazing.   

*Smite Chaos (Su)-* as a normal attack, gain +2 to hit and +22 damage vs. chaotic creatures.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Beautiful, simply beautiful   A bit overrated, CR wise though (I'd peg it around CR 23 using a rough estimate), I fear, but still a wonderful combination.


----------



## the Jester

Here's Ah-Koon, guardian of the chair, who Chakar engaged above.

*AH-KOON, GUARDIAN OF THE CHAIR--- CR 28 *
Human monk 28
LN medium outsider (augmented humanoid, extraplanar, human)
*Init* +5; *Senses* Listen +41, Spot +10 
*Languages* all

*AC* 42, touch 36, flat-footed 37; Improved Combat Expertise
*Hit Dice* 28d8+78 (220 hp); *DR* 10/magic; *Fast Healing* 3
*SR *38
*Fort* +22, *Ref *+26, *Will *+31 (+33 vs. enchantments); improved evasion *Immune* disease, poison; freedom of movement

*Speed* 90 ft. (18 squares); may move 10’ as a 5’ step 
*Melee* unarmed strike +29/29/29/24/19 (4d8 + 1d6 +5)
*Ranged* javelin of lightning (5d6 electrical; Ref half DC 14) 
*Base Atk* +19; *Grp* +24
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft. 
*Atk Options* Axiomatic Strike, Combat Expertise, flurry of blows, Freezing the Lifeblood, Improved Trip, ki strike (adamantine, lawful, magic), Stunning Fist (28/day, Fort DC 34)
*Combat Gear* dust of disappearance (15 pinches), potions of cure critical wounds (4d8+20) (3), tanglefoot bags (4), javelins of lightning (4)
*Special Actions* abundant step 1/day, empty body 28 rounds/day, wholeness of body (40 hp/day) 

*Str* 21, *Dex* 21, *Con* 13,* Int* 10, *Wis* 31, *Cha* 10
*SQ* slow fall (any distance)
*Feats* Axiomatic Strike, Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Deflect Arrows (B), Fists of Iron, Freezing the Lifeblood, Improved Combat Expertise, Improved Trip (B), Improved Natural Attack (unarmed strike), Rapid Stunning, Stunning Fist (B), Weapon Focus (unarmed strike)
*Epic Feats* Exceptional Deflection, Fast Healing, Infinite Deflection
*Skills *Climb +36, Escape Artist +46, Jump +46, Listen +41, Swim +36, Tumble +46
Possessions combat gear plus amulet of mighty fists +5, bracers of armor +6, ring of protection +7, ring of freedom of movement, mantle of the master monk (see appendix 2), belt of giant strength +6, slippers of fancy footwork (see appendix 2), +5/+5 silver/cold iron quarterstaff, cloak of resistance +5, hat of incredible toughness (see appendix 2).


*Tactics:* If confronted by enemies Ah-Koon will prove maddeningly hard to defeat.  His high saves, good hp and excellent AC potential (he will typically devote 10 or more points of base attack to AC) will prevent an easy defeat.  He will usually fight a defensive battle, using rapid stunning attacks or Freezing the Lifeblood attempts.  He will try to take anyone that can actually hit him out first.  If none of the pcs seems able to harm him, he will concentrate first on spellcasters.  If the intruders appear to be a significant threat he will flee to gain help from whichever direction the intruders did not come from.


----------



## the Jester

Oh, heck, why not. 

You haven't yet seen them, but Dekrasode has some children (other than Sautix) coming into play very soon.  Here's one of them- don't be fooled, her "healer" class is a Cydra prestige class, not the base class from the Mini's HB (which I do not even own).  

She was a very interesting experience in maximizing healing potential at epic levels.

*SHIVAXA THE GENTLE---  CR 24*
Half-dragon fire giant cleric/healer 1/19
LE large dragon (fire)
*Init *+4; *Senses* low-light vision, true seeing; Listen +21, Spot +30
*Languages* Draconic, Giant
---
*AC* 37 (-1 size, +8 natural, +13 armor, +7 shield), touch 9, flat-footed 37; heavy fortification
*Hit Dice* 15d10 + 20d8 +315 (500 hp); Fast Healing 6 
*Immune* cone of cold, disease (nonmagical only), disintegrate, electricity, fire, freedom of movement, paralysis, polar ray, puncture, sleep; *Resist* cold 30 
*Fort *+31, *Ref *+13, *Will* +30
*Weakness* Vulnerability to cold
---
*Speed* Base 40 ft., fly 80 ft.
*Melee* _+4 shocking burst extending longspear_ +39/34/29/24 (3d6+25 plus 1d6 electricity/x3 plus 2d10 electricity) plus claw +30 (1d6+7) and bite +30 (1d8+7)
*Ranged* _javelin of lightning_ (5d6, Ref half DC 14)
*Base Atk* +22; *Grp* +40
*Space *10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft. (30 ft. with _extending longspear_)
*Atk Options* Combat Expertise, Improved Disarm, Improved Trip, Merciful Strike, Power Attack
*Combat Gear* _staff of healing_ (44 charges), _wand of prayer_ (32 charges), _greater rod of quickening_, scroll (_flame strike, harm, summon monster IX_; CL 20th)
*Special Actions* _dispel damage_, healing options, _restorative touch_
Class Spells Prepared (CL 17, CL 18 for Evil or Healing spells; domains Evil, Fire, Healing; save DC 22 + spell level): 

9th level- _mass heal_ (2) (216 hp each), _soul bind_;

8th level- _incendiary cloud, mass cure critical wounds_ (2) (4d10+86 each), _shield of law, greater spell immunity_*; 

7th level- _destruction, fire storm_ (2), _mass cure serious wounds_ (3) (3d10+81 each);

6th level- _blade barrier, harm, heal_ (2) (196 hp), _heroes’ feast*, mass cure moderate wounds_ (2) (2d10+76 each);

5th level- _fire shield, flame strike, mass cure light wounds _(3) (1d10+71 each), _true seeing*, wall of stone_;

4th level- _cure critical wounds_ (2) (4d10+66), _dimensional anchor, divine power, freedom of movement*, restoration_ (2), _sending, unholy smite_;

3rd level- _cure serious wounds_ (2) (3d10+61), _invisibility purge, remove blindness/deafness, remove curse, remove disease, searing light, stone shape_;

2nd level- _cure moderate wounds_ (3) (2d10+56), _desecrate, lesser restoration_ (2) (1d6+12), _remove paralysis, shatter, spiritual weapon_;

1st level-6+3 _burning hands, cure light wounds_ (1d10+51), (5), _protection from chaos, sanctuary, shield of faith_; 

0th level-6

_Shivaxa casts Healing spells at +1 caster level, and any spell that heals hit point, nonlethal or ability damage heals a number of extra points equal to Shivaxa's wisdom score plus her wisdom bonus; furthermore any dice rolled to determine how many points are healed by the spell are increased by one die type (e.g. a lesser restoration changes from d4s to d6s)_
---
*Str* 38, *Dex* 11, *Con* 28, *Int *13, *Wis* 34, *Cha* 17
*SQ* feather falling, rock catching
*Feats* Combat Expertise, Improved Disarm, Improved Initiative, Improved Trip, Power Attack, Self-Sufficient, Skill Focus (Heal)
*Epic Feats* Bonus Domain (healing), Epic Healing, Epic Skill Focus (heal), Fast Healing x2, Great Wisdom (x3)
*Skills *Climb +32, Concentration +21, Craft (stone carving) +19, Heal +65, Intimidate +21, Jump +32, Listen +21, Spellcraft +20, Spot +30
*Possessions* +4 shocking burst extending longspear, phylactery of wisdom +6, +5 full plate of heavy fortification, +5 heavy steel shield, ring of cold resistance 30, ring of feather falling, rod of resizing (35 charges), javelins of lightning (5), sapphire (5,000 gp value; focus for soul bind), diamond (5,000 gp value), bag of 12,000 gp and 8,000 sp.

*Breath Weapon (Su):* 1/day, 60’ line of lightning; 6d8, Ref DC 17 + con bonus

Dispel Damage (Sp): Once per day per point of cha bonus, the healer can create a magical emanation around herself to a range of 30’.  Within this emanation, all damage sustained by any creature to hit points, ability scores, and subdual scores is reduced by 10 points.  This has no effect on existing wounds.  This effect lasts for a number of rounds equal to the healer’s wisdom bonus.

*Expert Healing (Ex and Su):* The healer’s abilities with healing magic and with the Heal skill both increase significantly.  The healer can choose to extend any healing spell’s casting time to a full round in order to add her wisdom bonus to the amount it heals.  This is a supernatural ability that will work on any spell that heals real, subdual or ability damage, and that normally has a casting time of 1 action (or 1 free action).

As an exceptional ability, Shivaxa can attempt to make a Heal check, DC20, to heal 1 hp of damage to a freshly-inflicted wound (within the last minute).  This is a full round action, during which time neither healer nor recipient can move.  This ability works once per wound.  When Shivaxa makes a long-term care check with a roll of 20 or higher, the recipient will regain extra hp equal to the healer’s wisdom bonus.

*Restorative Touch (Su):* The healer’s touch is soothing and restorative, and will heal 1d4 points of ability damage to one ability and 2d6 points of subdual damage.  The healer can use this power as often as desired, but each creature can only benefit from it once per day.

*Supreme Healing (Su or Ex):* The healer’s spells heal more damage than another caster’s would.  Any spell that heals hit points, subdual or ability damage uses the next higher die type.

Using the Heal skill, a healer can do any of the following: Heal 1d4 points of subdual damage once per creature per hour (DC20); treat broken bones or similar critical wound effects such as hamstring to remove a penalty to the use of a body part (DC25); heal 1d3 points of ability damage just inflicted by poison (must be used before secondary damage occurs; DC30); or destroy parasitic infections, such as slaad eggs, rot grubs, green slime, gibberslugs, etc.)  This is a full round action and the DC is 30.  As this is an invasive procedure, it deals 1d6 points of damage to the subject.  If the healer’s natural roll on her heal check is a 3 or less the healer must make the appropriate save against contracting the infection herself, if applicable.  This is an exceptional ability.


----------



## the Jester

All right- after many requests, I've decided to give in and post the stats to _one_ of the Arrows of Law.  The reason why I have chosen to do this with this particular Arrow of Law will become apparent soon enough...


_Note:_ At the beginning of combat, Dekrasode has the following spells/effects in play: 

*CL 15-* _Exquisite matter, true seeing, ultimate concentration, elasticity, fire shield, stoneskin, Jerakai’s embrace, bear’s endurance, bull’s strength, eagle’s splendor, mirror image, see invisibility, mage armor, shield, detect magic_;

*CL 10* (from Marius)- _haste_

*CL 26 *(from Prayzose)- _mass death ward, disjunction buffer_

*DEKRASODE---- CR 30*
Male wyrm blue dragon aristocrat 3/legendary dreadnought 6
LE gargantuan dragon (earth)
*Init* +4 (Combat Reflexes); *Senses* blindsense 60’, darkvision 120’, _detect magic_, keen senses, scent, _see invisibility, true seeing_; Listen +51, Spot +46
*Aura* frightful presence 330’ 
*Languages* Draconic, Thulian (extinct), Forinthian, (six more)
-----
*AC *59, touch 7, flat-footed 49; fire shield (cold flame; 1d6+15), 7 mirror images
*Hit Dice* 45d12 + 3d8 + 492 (850 hp); *DR* 20/magic, 15/adamantine (150 points) and 3/-
*Fast Healing* 3
*Immune* death, electricity, _magic missiles, Mordenkainen’s disjunction, sleep_ and paralysis
*Resist* half damage from fire (no damage on successful Ref save); *SR* 29
*Fort* +32, *Ref* +25, *Will* +33; unmovable 1/day
-----
*Speed* 70 ft., burrow 50 ft., fly 230 ft. (clumsy) 
*Melee* bite +56/56 (4d6+25/19-20) and 4 claws +56 (2d8+8) and 2 wings +56 (2d6+8) and tail slap +56 (2d8+25)
*Base Atk* +42; *Grp *+75
*Space* 20 ft. (_exquisite matter_); *Reach* 25 ft. (30 ft. with bite) 
*Atk Options* crush, tail sweep, unstoppable 2/day
*Combat Gear* _wand of cure serious wounds_ (CL 15th; 33 charges), _wand of fireballs_ (CL 10th; 29 charges), _ioun stone_ (gives +2 enhancement bonus to con), scroll (_mass heal, true resurrection, miracle_)
*Special Attack* breath weapon
*Special Actions *sound imitation
*Sorcerer Spells Known* (CL 15, save DC 20): 

7th level (5/day)*- _exquisite matter, greater teleport;_

6th level (8/day)*- _disintegrate, greater dispel magic, true seeing;_

5th level (8/day)*- _lower resistance, summon monster V, ultimate concentration, wall of force;_

4th level (8/day)***- _bonebreak, elasticity, fire shield, stoneskin;_

3rd level (8/day)*- _blink, clairaudience/clairvoyance, Jerakai’s embrace, major image;
_
2nd level (9/day)*****- _bear’s endurance, bull’s strength, eagle’s splendor, mirror image, see invisibility;_

1st level (9/day)**- _alarm, mage armor, magic missile, shield, unseen servant;_

0th level (6/day)- _detect magic, ghost sound, light, mage hand, mending, message, prestidigitation, read magic, resistance._

*Each asterisk indicates one spell that has already been cast.  The number per day indicated does not account for pre-cast spells (so, for example, Dekrasode begins play with 5 remaining 4th-level spells for the day). 

*Spell-like Abilities (CL 15):* 3/day- _create/destroy water, ventriloquism_; 1/day- _hallucinatory terrain, veil_. 
-----
*Str* 44, *Dex* 10, *Con* 30, *Int* 28, *Wis *24, *Cha* 31
*Feats* Ability Focus (breath weapon), Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Great Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Critical (bite), Improved Initiative, Improved Multiattack, Leadership, Maximize Breath, Multiattack, Power Attack, Quicken Breath, Recover Breath, Shock Wave 
*Epic Feats:* Epic Prowess, Fast Healing 
*Skills* Balance +4, Bluff +52, Concentration +69 (ultimate concentration), Diplomacy +56, Disguise +52 (+56 acting in character), Escape Artist +39, Forgery +20, Hide +23, Intimidate +65, Jump +21, Knowledge (history) +48, Listen +51, Search +48, Sense Motive +46, Sleight of Hand +4, Spellcraft +54, Spot +46, Survival +7 (+11 tracking), Swim +24, Tumble +25 ½, Use Magic Device +61, Use Rope +0 (+4 if involving bindings)
*Possessions* combat gear plus _amulet of natural armor +5, ring of protection +4_
-----
*Frightful Presence (Ex):* Whenever Dekrasode attacks, charges or flies overhead, all creatures of 48 HD or less within 330’ must make Will saving throws (DC 38) or become shaken for 4d6 rounds.

*Breath Weapon (Su):* Dekrasode’s breath weapon is a 120’ line of lightning that deals 22d8 points of electricity damage (Ref half, DC 40).  After he uses his breath weapon, he must wait 1d4-1 rounds (minimum 1) before using it again.  

Dekrasode has several metabreath feats.  He can maximize his breath weapon, which adds +3 rounds to its recharge time.  He can quicken his breath, allowing him to use it as a free action, which adds +4 rounds to its recharge time.  He cannot use both metabreath feats at once.  

*Crush (Ex):* As a standard action, Dekrasode can land on opponents, using his whole body to crush them.  This attack only works on Medium and smaller creatures.  All such creatures must make Ref saves, DC 40, or be pinned and suffer 4d6+25 points of damage.  If Dekrasode chooses to maintain his pin on them, treat this as a normal grapple.  Each round, he deals crush damage again to all pinned victims.

*Tail Sweep (Ex): *As a standard action, Dekrasode can sweep a half-circle with a radius of 30’ (extending from any intersection in his space) with his tail.  All small and smaller creatures affected suffer 2d6+25 points of damage (Ref half, DC 40).

*Unmovable (Ex):* Dekrasode can take a +20 bonus to a check to avoid being grabbed via the improved grab ability, a str check to avoid the effects of a bull rush, trip or similar effect, a str check against any one effect that would move him physically or any one saving throw.  

*Unstoppable (Ex):* Dekrasode can take a +20 bonus to a str check to break a barrier.  It can also be applied to a single attack roll.  
-----
*Dekrasode’s Spells*

*Exquisite Matter*
Transmutation
Level: 7
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 1 minute/level

This spell changes you into a strange form of _exquisite matter._  While not incorporeal, you do not need a significant amount of space to move and act normally.  Even a colossal creature can act normally in an area big enough only for one tiny creature.  

While in this form of _exquisite matter_, you will fill a space up to your normal size and no larger.  You may fill oddly shaped areas (a gargantuan creature in a 5’x20’ hall would fill the whole thing, for example).  You may freely overlap the spaces of other creatures without hindrance to yourself; they, however, are considered to be squeezing.

_*Note:*_ Dekrasode has been a figure in my campaign since about session #6 or thereabouts (the introduction of Rajah).  We are around session 715 now.


----------



## Krafus

Thanks (and if Dekrasode is representative of the Arrows of Law, then I think the party might be outmatched).

Now, more!


----------



## the Jester

Krafus said:
			
		

> Thanks (and if Dekrasode is representative of the Arrows of Law, then I think the party might be outmatched).
> 
> Now, more!




Maybe after tonight's game! 

This battle has stretched out for about 5-6 sessions now...


----------



## Knightfall

Hey J,

I'm wondering if you have stats and background on the Eyebrarian that you'd ben willing to post here. I want to use the Eyebrarian in my version of Sigil. I'm looking for anything and everything, including any connections it has. (BTW, is the Eyebrarian a "he/she" or an "it"?

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## the Jester

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Hey J,
> 
> I'm wondering if you have stats and background on the Eyebrarian that you'd ben willing to post here. I want to use the Eyebrarian in my version of Sigil. I'm looking for anything and everything, including any connections it has. (BTW, is the Eyebrarian a "he/she" or an "it"?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> KF72




I haven't needed stats, so I haven't generated them.  I picture it (not he or she) as a mid-level wizard with extraordinary abilities at divination.  In my game it doesn't have very many connections- Boccob is fairly new on the scene, actually- but I would assume that the ones it does have are scholars, sages, booksellers and the like. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> I haven't needed stats, so I haven't generated them.  I picture it (not he or she) as a mid-level wizard with extraordinary abilities at divination.  In my game it doesn't have very many connections- Boccob is fairly new on the scene, actually- but I would assume that the ones it does have are scholars, sages, booksellers and the like.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thanks for the info. I figured you didn't have any stats for it, but I was hoping you had a bit of a writeup on its past and and its "shop".


----------



## the Jester

Cluma is probably the weakest of the Arrows of Law.

*CLUMA---- CR 24*

_*N.B. *_Cluma has the following spells and effects going at the start of combat:
CL 28th- _fly, shape change, shield of law, wind walk_ (all produced by the _Rod of Seven Parts_).
CL 10th- _haste_ (Marius), _freedom of movement _(elixir).
CL 26th (from Prayzose)- _mass death ward, disjunction buffer
_
Male human sorcerer 1/fighter 9/guardian of order 14
LN medium humanoid (human, lawful)
*Init* +5; *Senses* detect chaos, Listen -1, Spot -1
*Languages* Peshan, Forinthian
----
*AC* 38 (+6 sacred vs. Chaotic outsiders), touch 16, flat-footed 37; heavy fortification, _shield of law_
*Hit Dice* 1d4 + 9d10 +14d12 +96 (270 hp)
*Resist* acid 30, cold 30, electricity 30, fire 30, sonic 30;* SR *25 (vs. chaotic spells or spells cast by chaotic creatures only)
*Immune* death, gifts of Chaos, mental influence, _Mordenkainen’s disjunction_; _freedom of movement_
*Fort* +23, *Ref* +14, *Will *+17; +6 against all Chaotic spells; evasion
----
*Speed* 40 ft. (8 squares), fly 60 ft. (12 squares) 
*Melee* bastard sword +41/41/36/31/26 (1d10+21 plus 1d6 cold/17-20[+2d8] plus 1d10 cold and 2d6 vs. chaotic creatures)
*Range* composite longbow +25/25/20/15/10 (1d8+7/x3)
*Base Atk* +21 epic; *Grp* +31; _freedom of movement_
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft. 
*Atk Options* Bounding Assault, Power Attack, smite chaos 7/day, Spring Attack
*Combat Gear* _The Rod of Seven Parts_ (fully assembled), _wand of fireballs_ (CL 10th; 25 charges), _potion of cure serious wounds_ (CL 15) (3), _elixir of heal_ (CL 15), _wand of ray of enfeeblement_ (CL 15th; 7 charges)
*Class Spells Known (CL 1):*
--1st level- _protection from chaos, true strike_;
--0th level-_ arcane mark, daze, detect magic, ray of frost_. 
*Spell-like Abilities (CL 24):* 2/day- _dispel chaos._
----
*Str 30* (includes +4 inherent bonus), *Dex* 13, *Con* 18, *Int* 10, *Wis *8 (includes +2 inherent bonus), *Cha* 22
*Feats* Bounding Assault, Dodge, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (bastard sword), Extra Smiting, Greater Weapon Focus (bastard sword), Improved Critical (bastard sword), Improved Initiative, Leadership, Mobility, Power Attack, Severe Critical, Spring Attack, Weapon Focus (bastard sword), Weapon Specialization (bastard sword)
*Epic Feats* Epic Weapon Focus (bastard sword), Epic Weapon Specialization (bastard sword)
*Skills* Climb +18, Concentration +13, Diplomacy +32, Intimidate +22, Jump +18, Ride +13, Sense Motive +7, Swim +18
*Possessions* helmet of charisma +6, +4 heavy fortification full plate armor, +5 icy burst axiomatic deadly [+2d8] bastard sword, +2 mighty(+5) composite longbow, +3 heavy steel shield, ring of universal energy resistance 30, bracers of endurance +4, belt of giant strength +6, ring of evasion, amulet of natural armor +5, 60 arrows, +2 adamantine bastard sword, cold iron +1 holy bastard sword. 

*Shield of Law:* As long as this spell is in effect, anyone striking Cluma in melee must make a Will save, DC 28, or be slowed.

*The Rod of Seven Parts*

This artifact was forged eons ago by the forces of Law to assist them in overcoming the powers of Chaos arrayed against them.  The rod of seven parts is composed of seven distinct pieces that fit together in order.  

The individual pieces of the rod grant the following powers: 1st piece- _cure serious wounds_ 1/day; 2nd piece- _slow_ 1/day; 3rd piece- _haste_ 1/day; 4th piece- _gust of wind_ 5/day; 5th piece- _true seeing_, 20 rounds/day, free action to activate or deactivate; 6th piece- _hold monster_ 1/day; 7th piece- _heal_ 1/day.  Each piece also throbs and points to the next piece in sequence.  

A creature that begins assembling the rod gains the following powers as assembly progresses: two pieces-_ fly_ at will; three pieces- Gain SR 20 or +4 to existing SR; four pieces- _control winds_ 2/day; five pieces- _shape change_ 2/day; six pieces- _wind walk_ 1/day; completely assembled- _restoration_ 1/day, constant _shield of Law._

The _Rod of Seven Parts_ changes anyone using any of its powers to absolute Lawful Neutrality.  All previous allegiances are forgotten as total devotion to Law sets in.  Furthermore, any time any of its powers (except constant powers) is used, there is a 5% chance the entire thing splinters into its component parts and they all teleport away.

All powers and abilities of the _Rod of Seven Parts_ have a caster level of 20 + the number of pieces assembled (so a single piece has a CL 21 while the fully assembled Rod has a CL 27).  All saving throw DCs are 20 + spell level.


----------



## chakken98

_Jester,

Man you have some awsome stuff here.  How do your players stay alive with this kind of stuff in there way?  But I guess being on session 7XX they would be epic level maybe?  Anyway, thank for the stuff and I look forward to more.   _


----------



## Krafus

Cluma may be the weakest, but he has the Rod of Seven Parts.

Oh, and I find his Diplomacy+32 incongruous with his Int of 10 and his Wis of 8. I know, the rules don't care what those two stats are, but I've always viewed them as vital for a successful diplomat - IMO, you need brains and awareness when negotiating.

Unless you have an army at your back, of course. But then, it becomes intimidation.  

Here's hoping the next one you stat up is Marius. But of course, knowing this, you'll make him the last, won't you, Mr. Rat Bastard DM?


----------



## Cheiromancer

Cluma's taking a real chance, isn't he, using 4 of the functions of the _Rod of Seven Parts_?  Sooner or later he's going to roll a 1.


----------



## the Jester

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Cluma's taking a real chance, isn't he, using 4 of the functions of the _Rod of Seven Parts_?  Sooner or later he's going to roll a 1.




Actually, the Bastion of Order mitigates this chance.  Within it, lawful effects are made somewhat more lawful (i.e. no "roll to see if..." stuff), and chaotic effects are made less chaotic (e.g. Sybele's ability to generate a wildzone).


----------



## the Jester

For the forthcoming epic update (please forgive the old stat block format):

*PASHA AMHARI IFROOBIL*
Noble Efreet Aristocrat/Mortal Hunter/Ranger 8/10/6
Large Outsider (Extraplanar, Fire)
*Hit Dice:* 26d8  + 10d10 + 128 (325 hp)
*Initiative:* +7
*Speed:* 20’, fly 40’ (perfect)
*Armor Class:* 40 (-1 size, +3 dex, +12 natural, +6 deflection, +10 armor)
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +31/+47
*Full Attack* (add +4 to hit and damage against mortals): _Stormthrower_ +38/33/28/23 ranged (2d6+16) (+2/+2d6+2 vs. humans, dwarves or elves); 
-or _Eruption_ +49/44/39/34 melee (2d6+26 plus 1d6 cold plus 1d6 fire/15-20) 
-or _Hotspot_ +49/44/39/34 (1d8+21/15-20+1d12 plus 3d10 hellfire and 
-_Phlogiston_ +48/43/38/33 (1d6+12/19-20 plus 1d6 fire (+2d10 on a critical hit) plus 	humanbane)
*Space/Reach:* 10’/10’
*Special Attacks:* Change size, claws of the overfiend, favored enemy (humans +4, elementals +2), heat, mortal hunting +4, mortalbane shout 1/day, slay mortal 1/day, smite mortals 1/day (+4 attack, +20 damage), spell-like abilities, spells
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 60’, detect mortals, fast healing 5, heavy fortification, mortal skin (polymorph into a mortal 1/day), plane shift, resistance to cold 40, telepathy 100’, vulnerable to fire, wild empathy
*Saves:* Fort +24 (+28 vs. the spells or spell-like abilities of mortals), Ref +19 (+23 vs. the spells or spell-like abilities of mortals), Will +24 (+28 vs. the spells or spell-like abilities of mortals)
*Abilities:* Str 40, Dex 17, Con 18, Int 12, Wis 19, Cha 34
*Skills:* Bluff +44, Craft (weapons) +14, Concentration +32 (+36 casting on the defensive), Diplomacy +43, Disguise +12 (+14 acting), Hide [+22]-4 size, Intimidate +31, Listen +21, Move Silently +16[+10], Sense Motive +30, Spellcraft +28, Spot +21, Survival +33[+10]
*Feats:* Alertness, Boost Spell-Like Ability, Combat Casting, Combat Reflexes, Endurance, Far Shot, Greater Two-Weapon Fighting, Improved Initiative (B), Improved Two-Weapon Fighting, Quicken Spell-Like Ability (fireball), Mortalbane, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Track, Two-Weapon Fighting
*Epic Feats:* Epic Prowess, Fast Healing, Perfect Two-Weapon Fighting
*Challenge Rating:* 28
*Treasure:* Mithral breastplate +5 of heavy fortification, _Stormthrower_ (+12 mighty composite longbow +4, bane vs. humans, elves and dwarves), ring of cold resistance 40, ring of protection +6, 36 arrows of volcanic glass (count as masterwork), 24 arrows +1, animal bane, 12 arrows +1, magical beast bane, 12 arrows +1, dragon bane, _Eruption_ (obsidian keen flaming frost deadly (+2d4) falchion +4; has strikethrough 5/adamantine), belt of giant strength +6, *Hotspot* (adamantine +6 keen deadly [+1d12] scimitar that inflicts 3d10 points of hellfire damage on a hit), _Phlogiston_ (obsidian +5 ghost touch flaming burst humanbane dagger).
Alignment: Lawful Evil

This efreet seems tall and imposing.  Hung all about with quivers, he wears a necklace of finger bone trophies.  He leans on a large bow of some sort of black, glossy substance.  A dramatic cloak emblazoned with a burning bowl swirls about him as he moves abruptly.

*Combat:*

Change Size (Sp): As a standard action, Pasha Ifroobil can magically change a creature’s size.  This works like an enlarge person or reduce person spell, except that it can work on the efreeti.  A DC 23 Fort save negates this ability.  

Heat (Ex): Whenever he hits in melee, Pasha Ifroobil deals an extra 1d6 points of heat damage.  He also deals this damage every round that he maintains a hold in a grapple.

Mortal bane Shout (Su): 1/day Pasha Ifroobil can give a shout that stuns all mortals within 50’ that fail a Fort save (DC 32).

Slay Mortal (Su): 1/day, with a touch, Amhari Ifroobil can attempt to slay a mortal.  A touched victim must make a Fort save (DC 32) or die instantly.

Spell-Like Abilities: At will- brightfire, detect magic, fireball, flare, produce flame, pyrotechnics, scorching ray; 3/day- continual flame, delayed blast fireball, dimension door, greater invisibility, wall of fire; 1/day- gaseous form, permanent image, polymorph (self only), grant up to three wishes to a non-genie that defeats him in combat.  Caster level 24th; save DCs are 21 + spell level.  3/day, he can boost each spell-like ability, increasing its DC by 1. 

Spells: Amhari Ifroobil casts mortal hunter spells as follows:

4th level (3/day)- arcane eye, call dretch horde, locate creature, morality undone, phantasmal killer, resonating resistance;

3rd level (5/day)- flesh ripper, mirror sending, nondetection, scrying, suggestion, vile lance, wrack;

2nd level (5/day)- detect thoughts, evil eye, hold person, magic circle against good, see invisibility, web, wither limb;

1st level (5/day)- cause fear, charm person, detect good, heartache, protection from good, sleep, unnerving gaze.

He also casts a few ranger spells:

1st level (4)- charm animal, entangle, longstrider, speak with animals. 

*BEAST OF SUSTARRE-- CR 25*
N huge elemental (fire) 
Init +20; Senses darkvision 60’; Listen +3, Spot +3
Aura heat 30’ (3d6 fire)
Languages Ignan

AC 48 (-2 size, +20 dex, +20 natural), touch 38, flat-footed 28; Dodge, Mobility
Hit Points 999 (40d8+720); DR 20/-
Immune critical hits, fire, flanking, paralysis, poison, sleep, stunning
Fort +33, Ref +48, Will +26
Weakness cold vulnerability


Speed 120 ft. (24 squares), fly 90 ft. (18 squares) 
Melee 2 hooves +48 (3d8+17 plus 6d6 fire) and bite +43 (5d4+8 plus 3d6 fire plus 3d6 hellfire)
Base Atk +30; Grp +55
Space 15 ft.; Reach 10 ft. 
Atk Options destructive charge


Str 45, Dex 50, Con 46, Int 5, Wis 17, Cha 20
SQ augment rider, spirited
Feats Dodge, Endurance, Great Fortitude, Improved Toughness, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, Mobility, Run, Spring Attack, Weapon Finesse, Weapon Focus (hoof)
Epic Feats Epic Reflexes, Epic Speed, Epic Will 
Skills Balance +63

Destructive Charge (Ex): A beast of Sustarre can charge in a blaze of white-hot flame.  The beast must move in a straight line, in between 60’ and 240’, and all creatures within 30’ of its path take 3d6 hp of fire damage from its heat aura.  Creatures within 10’ of its path instead take 6d6 hp of fire damage, as the beast grows hotter in its excitement.  The target of the charge is subjected to two hoof attacks; the beast gets +4 instead of the normal +2 on its attack roll.  The attacks do double normal damage; in addition, the destructive charge unleashes a burst of fire and hellfire from the beast of Sustarre’s excitement, dealing 10d6 points of fire and 10d6 points of hellfire damage to the victim of the charge (regardless of whether one or both hooves hit; this replaces the normal fire damage of the hooves).

Heat Aura (Ex): The flames surrounding the beast of Sustarre are so intense that any creature within 30’ of it suffers 3d6 hp of damage.  This damage applies to each creature that ventures within range of it, but only once per round.  

Augment Rider (Su): Any creature riding a beast of Sustarre is mystically granted immunity to fire, as well as the Mounted Combat and Spirited Charge feats.  Moreover, while the rider is atop the beast of Sustarre, the beast may make a Reflex save 1/round to pull the rider away from an attack (the DC equals the attack roll).

Spirited (Ex): A beast of Sustarre gains a +4 racial bonus on Will saves.


*THE PASHA’S HUNTERS*
Efreet Ranger 15
Large Outsider (Extraplanar, Fire)
Hit Dice: 25d8+100 (222 hp)
Initiative: +11
Speed: 20’, fly 40’ (perfect)
Armor Class: 25 (-1 size, +7 dex, +6 natural, +3 deflection), touch 19, flat-footed 18
Base Attack/Grapple: +22/+32
Attack: +2 flaming keen falchion +29 melee (2d6+11/15-20) or +6 mighty +2 composite longbow with bane arrow +34 ranged (4d6+10/x3 with +2 bane arrow) 
Full Attack: +2 flaming keen falchion +29/24/19/14 melee (2d6+11/15-20) or +6 mighty +2 composite longbow with bane arrow +34/29/24/19 ranged (4d6+10/x3 plus 2d6 fire with +2 bane arrow)
Space/Reach: 10’/10’
Special Attacks: Change size, favored enemies (humans +6, elves +2, outsiders (air) +2, elementals +4), heat, spell-like abilities, spells
Special Qualities: Camouflage, darkvision 60’, evasion, immunity to fire, plane shift, resistance to cold 20 (ring), swift tracker, telepathy 100’, vulnerability to cold, woodland stride
Saves: Fort +20, Ref +24 plus evasion, Will +16
Abilities: Str 23, Dex 27, Con 19, Int 14, Wis 19, Cha 15
Skills: Bluff +15, Craft (bowyer/fletcher) +15, Concentration +24, Diplomacy +6, Disguise +2 (+4 acting), Hide +32, Intimidate +17, Listen +32, Move Silently +36, Profession (hunter) +23, Sense Motive +17, Spellcraft +15, Spot +34, Survival +32
Feats: Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Endurance (B), Improved Initiative (B), Improved Precise Shot (B), Manyshot (B), Mobility, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Quicken Spell-Like Ability (scorching ray), Rapid Shot (B), Shot on the Run, Track (B), Weapon Focus (composite longbow)
Epic Feat: Swarm of Arrows
Challenge Rating: 18
Treasure: Blazing bracers (grants flaming characteristic to missile weapons you wield), ring of protection +3, flaming keen falchions +3, +6 mighty composite longbow +2, 12 each +2 bane arrows (human, any other 3), ring of cold resistance 20
Alignment: Lawful Evil

These efreeti seem seriously menacing.  Each bears a bow of gleaming obsidian and a massive tulwar whose blade’s widest point is as wide as a man’s head.  At their breast is a badge depicting a burning bowl.

Combat

The Pasha’s hunters are extraordinarily dangerous.  Each is more than willing to give his or her life for Amhari Ifroobil at a moment’s notice.


----------



## the Jester

Welp, the Arrows of Law are all posted over in Great Conflicts... any requests for anything?


----------



## the Jester

...and okay, my loyal readers, let me ask you this: _Now what?_ 

I have _no idea_ what comes next for this group!   And worse (as far as preparing goes), the pcs pretty much decide. It ain't like low levels, when the players can't go pretty much anywhere, pretty much anytime they want to.

Well, I guess I have a _few_ ideas, and there are a few dangling plot threads- the stuff going on at the bottom of the Multiverse, Lucifer's plan, the Angels of the Apocalypse, the rest of Bile Mountain....

(Hmm, I bet at least one of the players pushes hard to go back to Bile Mountain. And that, at this point, is a true, epic level dungeon adventure.)

But at this point the pcs are the top dogs in the world (now that they have eliminated Prayzose). There may be a few individuals tougher than them here and there, but there is no coherent group as powerful as the pcs. What can I challenge them with? I see things getting more political, but...

Suggestions welcome.


----------



## Krafus

How about a group of extremely old, dormant gods who have been awakened from their eons-old sleep by the epic conflict between Law and Chaos? They awaken, look around... and see those puny mortals who have dared disturb their sleep. Being so old, obtaining information about those primal gods could prove a challenge even for an epic party. 

To further muddy and confuse things at first, the old gods could also react in various manners. Say, the first gods to contact the PCs could send potent but curious magical gifts to reward, annoy, or test the PCs... and the later ones, losing patience with the pace of events or just becoming annoyed at those mortals, send a few extremely powerful divine minions to kill them, followed by avatars when that fails. I'll bet two or three avatars backed by strong celestials with weird powers could prove a challenge.


----------



## Greybar

I think the obvious thing, particular for those who purport to support Good, is to see the effects of the undermining of the forces of Good that has happened as a side effect of their triumph over Law.  If Prayzose is not raise/resurrected then you also have the potential collapse of the Empire.  Of course that would mean Galador has fallen, which would mean that there is huge Evil potentially about to wipe over things.  

Of course, that also means there is a gap in the power level - is Lester interested in becoming a CG divinity?  And who would he have to best to do it?


----------



## the Jester

Per request: a little discussion of Master Control.

Master Control is an informational entity, i.e. a creature whose existence is solely as information. Think of it as like a living computer program: MC can copy itself, back itself up, manifest its consciousness over a distributed network or in many of its clockwork horrors, etc. It doesn't have physical stats or hit points as such; it has to be confronted in a different way. At the end of the _Secrets of the Horrors_ cycle in 2e (which I have not yet chronicled in any kind of story hour format, but no doubt will get to eventually) the other pcs distracted the lich E-Krektor while Belmondo the Enhanced confronted Master Control on an informational plane and fought him with psychic and electronic means. Unfortunately, at one point in the conflict, Belmondo failed a saving throw to no obvious effect. The non-obvious effect was that MC managed to shunt a backup copy into Belmondo's head, which is how it survived the encounter and its seeming destruction that time through.

Master Control has an arsenal of servitors at its command, including standard and specialized clockwork horrors and many other types of constructs. Master Control is familiar with magic, psionics, science, radiomancy and other forms of power unknown to other Cydran creatures. It is one of the few entities to predate the Cydran multiverse.

Master Control was originally designed eons ago by the people of a world that had conquered famine and want. It was designed to ensure maximum happiness for all, to create a true Utopia. But as it observed its charges, it found that people always wanted something, that they were never truly happy, that they could not really be satisfied. Lesser animals, on the other hand, seemed to thrive in the Utopian world that was evolving. Thus, Master Control built a series of Omega Reactors that would ultimately strip the sentience right out of the humans that had originally built it. Slowly, the civilizations of Utopia disintegrated as the people cared less and less for artificial comforts.

Thousands of years passed, and Master Control was content. Then, one day, a cloud castle _plane shifted_ into the Utopian sky, and soon it disgorged the entire population of a small island continent called Clannath, that had fled from a terrible threat called the Bardoch. Master Control was outraged that new sentient beings would dare attempt to pollute his world and launched an attempt to subvert or exterminate the people of Clannath. In this, he was opposed by the heroes of Clannath, one of whom was Danamolos the dwarf, also called Iron Dwarf. Iron Dwarf wore sentient, magical, psionic, technological armor that was named Adam, and during their conflicts, Master Control managed to copy and hide a copy of itself within Adam's programming structure. At one point, Adam left Danamolos to "find himself", and it was during this time that things went horribly wrong for Utopia- and everything else in the multiverse that existed back then. 

On the plane of Oerth, Tharizdun awoke and began devouring Nature. The mysterious Master of Darkhold managed to sweep up a few individuals that it believed were worth preserving for one reason or another, and Adam was one of those. Meanwhile, the rest of the multiverse was destroyed. 

Over billions of years, the Master of Darkhold built models of multiverses and tested them against his models of Tharizdun. With his permission, Adam moved into one of these- which eventually became Cydra- and explored. During this time, when it saw a chance, Master Control struck and managed to beam itself into a construct, from which it began attempting to rebuild its former glorious Utopia. First allying with Drow at the time of the Alignment Wars, which drove the duergar, drow and other evil folk from the lands of good, Master Control was defeated by the champions of the Miloxi Empire- but the cost was the destruction of the heartland of their empire. 

The modern history, or much of it, you have already read.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Very, very cool. That actually ties up a loose end about the Miloxi empire that I've been wondering about very nicely and makes MC seem ever so more sinister.  Did he survive the great war of ethics?  And what real reason did he have to support the forces of law?  I thought I had read something in the storyhour way back where he even infected the Judge of Worlds or at least was trying to.  Also, did we ever see Lord Alyth in action?  For some reason I can't remember.

Pardon all the questions, just trying to get everything in order so I can follow the next storyhour properly   As to what to throw at them?  Supra powered simulacrum? (Estelias, Marii, etc...)  The Delphinite are still up and about though they're probably more allies then not.  How about a Cthonic demon as an homage to Sep's storyhour?


----------



## the Jester

Okay, so after considerable discussion with various of the players, I think the party's next big deals are:

1. Install Thrush as the new Forinthian emperor
2. Install Wankerman as the new Strogassian emperor
3. Kick Bile Mountain's ass

So, two very different types of adventures. I suspect the Bile Mountain part is what will have the biggest amount of prep time (and combat!) involved.

So as far as that goes, we've had Bile Mountain... Return to Bile Mountain... and Revenge on Bile Mountain. Next: _Beyond Bile Mountain_, which I'm thinking will deal with the expansion of the Demiplane of Bile, the creation of the Sea of Guts and the "inversion" of a major island into the bile demesnes (unless the heroes can stop the King of Bile and Queen of Guts from carrying out their plans, of course!).

My goals for BBM will be (as always) to show the players a good time while seriously challenging their characters. Also, to make this journey through Bile Mountain distinctly different and an appropriate (at least!) challenge for these guys edging into the 30's for their level, without breaking the world assumptions of Cydra. This is a big part of the reasoning behind my "inversion" plot idea- that opens up a lot of room to use gnarly big bad monsters of various bile-related natures without creating an environment that contradicts established Cydran lore. 

More to come... the BBM stuff is already in development, but I haven't done any significant work on the political threads yet. Who does Thrush need to talk to? What about Wankerman? How likely are these epic heroes, neither of whom yet has an army, to succeed at their mad goals? Who will oppose them? Who wll support them? Much to think about.


----------



## the Jester

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Very, very cool. That actually ties up a loose end about the Miloxi empire that I've been wondering about very nicely and makes MC seem ever so more sinister.  Did he survive the great war of ethics?  And what real reason did he have to support the forces of law?  I thought I had read something in the storyhour way back where he even infected the Judge of Worlds or at least was trying to.  Also, did we ever see Lord Alyth in action?  For some reason I can't remember.




MC did indeed surive the GWoE- it is prolly one of the hardest to destroy villains that I have ever come up with. Being composed of pure information and able to transmit itself via radio signals, MC is a tough nut to crack.

As to why it supported the forces of Law, I have always seen it as a very, very lawful entity- albeit of an inhuman, non-organic sort. The clockwork horrors are a great example of Law Gone Mad- a huge hive-intelligence that voraciously devours resources to fulfill its need to spread and conquer. MC's history (going back to my previous campaign setting of Utopia) involves wiping out sentience on an entire planet in order to put it into a more perfect order (to MC's view, anyhow).

Yeah, MC would have liked to infect the JoW; however, since the Judge has been utterly destroyed, that particular thread will prolly never see much of a followup.

As to Lord Alyth, yeah, he didn't get much 'screen time'- the pcs killed him before he could get all jiggy with it.




> As to what to throw at them?  Supra powered simulacrum? (Estelias, Marii, etc...)  The Delphinite are still up and about though they're probably more allies then not.  How about a Cthonic demon as an homage to Sep's storyhour?


----------



## the Jester

*informed by 4e design philosophy*

An interesting thing...

I was just working on converting the stats for Kale Curi (no, you don't know who he is yet) from 1e to 3e, and reforming him into a villain... and I was struck by a peculiar impulse, no doubt fueled by what we know of 4e design philosophy:

_Don't sweat the stuff that won't come up in play. Wing it. Play looser with the rules._

Kale is a 20th-level wizard/15th-level entropic legionnaire (no, you don't know what this is yet, either), but I can't see myself figuring out what 4th level spells he is packing. They just aren't likely to come up. I'm more inclined to wing it with a 'whatever low-level spells he needs' approach. Likewise, for his skill points, I know his starting int, and the int he has by 35th level, but I am not going to figure out what it was at each level so I can correctly allocate his skill points. Instead, I'm figuring his skills based on his starting int and then arbitrarily adding a bunch of skill points in. It'll all come out in the wash. 

Am I getting sloppy, or am I acknowledging the wisdom of the 4e design principles?

Spending the time to really bear down and do Kale Curi by the book would take me, prolly, 3 hours. "Loose" (sloppy?) design makes it closer to a 2 hour process. A notable savings in time and effort... but... I ask you, the peanut gallery- is this too sloppy?


----------



## Quartz

the Jester said:
			
		

> Likewise, for his skill points, I know his starting int, and the int he has by 35th level, but I am not going to figure out what it was at each level so I can correctly allocate his skill points. Instead, I'm figuring his skills based on his starting int and then arbitrarily adding a bunch of skill points in. It'll all come out in the wash.




Perhaps it might be better to take the average and assume regular advancement? Say he starts at Int 16 (+3) and ends at Int 32 (+11), you'd just assume a bonus of +7 so at 35th level he'd have 7x35=245 extra skill points.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

*shrug* even pre-4E skills were something I've always played hard and fast with.  Typically it's just "Skills: Diplomacy +28, Perform (Oratory) +30, Otherwise 15 + Modifier" or somesuch, the Diplomacy/Perform being there if the character has special bonuses.  Then from there, use DM judgement whether they have that skill or not, or if you should subtract 5 or 10 from the total if its cross-class or somesuch.

Lower level spells I've never had a hard time to pick, just go with the theme of the person, if you want to wing it, that's fine too.  That said, I do like the fact that humanoid NPCs could be someone a character could eventually aspire to and that in 3.0/3.5e you generally have a progression for how they got there.


----------



## the Jester

Quartz said:
			
		

> Perhaps it might be better to take the average and assume regular advancement? Say he starts at Int 16 (+3) and ends at Int 32 (+11), you'd just assume a bonus of +7 so at 35th level he'd have 7x35=245 extra skill points.




Yeah, but massive increases at the end of his career (to date) would skew the average pretty hard, I think.


----------



## the Jester

Just to whet your appetites for Beyond Bile Mountain, here are the stats for the "spider devourers"- epic spider eaters. For the record, they are _outside_ the mountain- but then, when the pcs return to the area to check up on things, they are going to have a few shocks waiting for them. 

Y'see, the King of Bile has ended his long period of idleness at last.


*
SPIDER DEVOURERS--- CR 27*
Advanced foul paragon spider eaters
NE huge aberrations
*Init *+13; *Senses* darkvision 60’, detect life, low-light vision, scent; Listen +, Spot +
*Aura* sickness 20’ (DC 57)
*Languages* Understands Aquan, Dwarven, Elven, Forinthian, Giant, Peshan

*AC* 57 (-2 size, +9 dex, +15 natural, +12 luck, +12 insight, +1 dodge), touch 42, flat-footed 37; Mobility
*Hit Dice* 12d10 +336 +144 (546 hp); *DR *10/epic
*Fast Healing* 20; *Regeneration* 30 (good)
*Resist* cold 10, fire 10; *SR* 49
*Immune* charm, disease, paralyzation, stench; freedom of movement
*Fort* +48, *Ref *+27,* Will *+27
* 
Speed* 90 ft. (18 squares), fly 180 ft. (36 squares) (good) 
*Melee* sting +56 (2d6+41 plus disease plus poison) and bite +51 (3d6+30 plus disease)
*Base Atk* +12; Grp +66
*Space* 15 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft. 
*Atk Options* disruptive smite 3/day, epic strike, poison (DC 60, initial damage none, secondary damage paralysis for 1d8+5 weeks; inflicts disease as well), Spring Attack
*Special Actions *implant
*Spell-like Abilities (CL 15):* 3/day- greater dispel magic, haste, see invisibility.
* 
Str* 53,* Dex* 28, *Con *66, *Int* 23, *Wis* 37, *Cha* 25
*Feats *Alertness, Dodge, Great Fortitude (B), Improved Initiative, Mobility, Power Attack (B), Spring Attack 
*Skills* Listen +24, Spot +25 (+10 competence bonus to all skill checks, included in listed skills)

*Sickening Aura (Su):* A foul creature gives off an aura in a 20’ radius that requires all creatures not immune to disease to make Fort saves, DC 57, to avoid being sickened as long as they are in the radius. A creature that makes its save is immune to that foul creature’s aura for 24 hours. Note that creatures affected by the aura are subject to disease.

*Disease (Ex):* Any creature struck by a spider devourer’s natural attacks or affected by any of its special attack forms is infected by a terrible supernatural form of cackle fever (Fort DC 60; incubation instantaneous; damage 1d6 wisdom).  If the character’s wisdom reaches 0 through the effects of this disease, the victim dies and rises the next night at midnight as a wraith.

*Disruptive Smite (Su):* 3/day a foul creature can declare a disruptive smite before rolling to hit. This attack gains a bonus on attack rolls equal to the foul creature’s cha bonus and a bonus to damage equal to the foul creature’s hit dice.  This extra damage is vile damage. Naturally, this also inflicts the foul creature’s victim with disease.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> *SPIDER DEVOURERS--- CR 27*
> Advanced foul paragon spider eaters
> NE huge aberrations



Scary. Nasty. Excellent! 

BTW, you missed something in you stat block. It's not a big thing since it's listed under skills, but I figured I'd point it out anyway. (I've done this myself.)



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> *Init *+13; *Senses* darkvision 60’, detect life, low-light vision, scent; Listen +, Spot +



Also, is "foul" a template?


----------



## the Jester

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> BTW, you missed something in you stat block. It's not a big thing since it's listed under skills, but I figured I'd point it out anyway. (I've done this myself.)
> 
> 
> Also, is "foul" a template?




Whoops, good catch!

Yes, "foul creature" is a template- it actually first popped up during Revenge on Bile Mountain, but iirc the pcs wiped out the things they fought that had the template before they could do anything.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Whoops, good catch!
> 
> Yes, "foul creature" is a template- it actually first popped up during Revenge on Bile Mountain, but iirc the pcs wiped out the things they fought that had the template before they could do anything.



Is it a template you created? (And if so, then can you post it here or send it to me by e-mail?) Or is it from a book?


----------



## the Jester

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Is it a template you created? (And if so, then can you post it here or send it to me by e-mail?) Or is it from a book?




It's homebrewed. I actually thought I'd already posted it in this thread, somewhere, but since I haven't... here you go!

One thing about it, as with several of my other templates: I have long been enamored of the idea of templates that significantly boost the powers of the creature that it's applied to. My quest for legitimate CR +4 or higher templates is a hard one; most templates might bump the base creature in a lot of ways, but rarely does it give the creature enough staying power. 

I tried my best.  Tell me whatcha think!

*FOUL CREATURE*
A foul creature has been tainted by a terrible process of magical transmutation, necromancy and torment.  Though hideous and pathetic, foul creatures are utterly evil and beyond redemption.  To destroy a foul creature is a mercy.

*Creating a Foul Creature:* “Foul creature” is a template that can be applied to any living creature (hereafter referred to as the base creature).  Modify the base creature as indicated below.

*Size and Type:* Unless the creature is a construct, elemental or outsider, change its type to aberration.  Do not refigure the base creature’s base attack or saves.

*Armor Class:* Increase the base creature’s natural armor by +7.

*Attacks:* A foul creature gains a bite attack doing average damage for a creature of its size (see the Book of Templates for specifics) if it did not already have a bite attack.  If it already has a bite attack, increase its damage by one die type.  All of its natural attacks gain the disease special attack.  

*Special Attacks:* A foul creature gains the following special attacks:

_Disease (Ex):_ Any creature struck by a foul creature’s natural attacks or affected by any of its special attack forms is infected by a terrible supernatural form of cackle fever (Fort DC 10 + ½ foul creature’s hit dice + con bonus; incubation instantaneous; damage 1d6 wisdom).  If the character’s wisdom reaches 0 through the effects of this disease, the victim dies and rises the next night at midnight as a wraith.

_Disruptive Smite (Su):_ 3/day a foul creature can declare a disruptive smite before rolling to hit.  This attack gains a bonus on attack rolls equal to the foul creature’s cha bonus and a bonus to damage equal to the foul creature’s hit dice.  This extra damage is vile damage.  Naturally, this also inflicts the foul creature’s victim with disease.

_Sickening Aura (Su):_ A foul creature gives off an aura in a 20’ radius that requires all creatures not immune to disease to make Fort saves, DC 10 + ½ hit dice + con modifier, to avoid being sickened as long as they are in the radius.  A creature that makes its save is immune to that foul creature’s aura for 24 hours.  Note that creatures affected by the aura are subject to disease.

*Special Qualities: *Foul creatures gain the following special qualities:

_Detect Life (Ex):_ A foul creature can tell whether a creature is alive at a glance, foiling all known methods of hiding life (including mind blank).  

_Immunities (Ex):_ A foul creature is immune to charm effects, disease, paralyzation, poison and stench-based attacks.

_Regeneration (Su):_ A foul creature gains regeneration equal to its adjusted CR, rounded up to the nearest multiple of five.  It cannot regenerate damage from Good sources.

*Abilities:* Modify the base creature’s ability scores as follows: Str +10, Con +16, Int -4 (to a minimum of 1) (mindless creatures remain mindless).

*Skills:* The foul creature retains all of the base creature’s skill ranks, despite its lowered intelligence.

*Feats:* The foul creature gains Great Fortitude as a bonus feat.

*Challenge Rating:* A foul creature’s challenge rating is equal to the base creature’s CR +4.
*
Alignment:* A foul creature’s moral alignment is always evil.

*SAMPLE FOUL CREATURE*

*FOUL ADVANCED AMPHISBAENA (Tome of Horrors pg. 7)--- CR 12*
NE huge aberration
*Init* +5; *Senses* all-around vision, detect life, scent; Listen +8, Spot +5
*Aura* sickening 20’

*AC* 25, touch 9, flat-footed 24
*Hit Dice* 18d10+216 (315 hp); *Resist* cold 30
*Immune* charm effects, disease, paralyzation, poison, stench 
*Fort* +25, *Ref *+12, *Will* +7

*Speed* 20 ft., climb 20 ft., swim 20 ft. 
*Melee** 2 bites +24 (1d8+17/19-20 plus poison plus disease) 
*Base Atk* +18; *Grp* +38
*includes 5-point Power Attack.

*Space* 15 ft.; *Reach* 15 ft. 
*Atk Options* Power Attack

*Str* 34, *Dex* 13, *Con *34, *Int* 1, *Wis* 12, *Cha* 2
*SQ* split
*Feats* Ability Focus (poison), Deadly Poison, Great Fortitude (B), Improved Critical (bite), Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Virulent Poison, Weapon Focus (bite)
*Skills* Balance +12, Hide +1, Listen +8, Move Silently +9, Search -2, Spot +5

_Disease (Ex):_ Cackle fever variant; Fort DC 31; instantaneous; 1d6 wis.

_Disruptive Smite (Su):_ 3/day one of these foul creatures can declare a disruptive smite before rolling to hit.  This attack gains a +18 bonus to damage.  This extra damage is vile damage.  Naturally, this also inflicts the foul creature’s victim with disease.

_Poison (Ex):_ Bite, DC 35, initial damage 1d6 con, secondary damage 4d6 con.

_Sickening Aura (Su):_ A foul creature gives off an aura in a 20’ radius that requires all creatures not immune to disease to make Fort saves, DC 31, to avoid being sickened as long as they are in the radius.  A creature that makes its save is immune to that foul creature’s aura for 24 hours.  Note that creatures affected by the aura are subject to disease.


----------



## the Jester

*Advancing Undead*

Here's an interesting observation about one of the flaws of the 3e system of advancing monsters re: Challenge Rating.

I was statting up some deathbringers (MM2) with fighter levels for the epic game, and I figured that fighter was definitely an associated class for deathbringers (thus, 1 level = CR +1). But with the lack of a con score, I ended up with CR 27 monsters with a glass jaw- they only have 250 hp! (I know that "only" 250 hp is a ridiculous thing to say, but we are talking about epic pcs here. Believe me, 250 hp is an easy one round kill for the party.)

Now, my normal fix for low-hp undead is to slap that brilliant ability called Unholy Toughness on them, jack the CR up by 1 and call it a day. But deathbringers only have a Charisma score of 7! Whoops, even if I push that up with their every four level stat bump, it won't be all that high. 

Just making an observation. I may do an ad hoc CR reduction of 1-2 points on 'em, I dunno.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Maybe the glass jaw makes fighter non-associated?


----------



## Quartz

the Jester said:
			
		

> Now, my normal fix for low-hp undead is to slap that brilliant ability called Unholy Toughness on them, jack the CR up by 1 and call it a day. But deathbringers only have a Charisma score of 7! Whoops, even if I push that up with their every four level stat bump, it won't be all that high.




How about using some of their treasure for an Inherent+5 bonus and an item of Cha +6 (or more)? That brings their Cha to a minimum of 18.


----------



## the Jester

Hmmm... you both have good ideas there.

Mulling.


----------



## the Jester

Despite the fact that deathbringers are clearly melee-oriented, I have decided that this:



			
				Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Maybe the glass jaw makes fighter non-associated?




...makes too much sense to ignore.

Now, the cool thing about that is, I can layer 10 more fighter levels on top and maintain the same CR- and that should end up making the CR "feel" right. 

Will post those guys after I revise 'em.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I don't have the MM II on me, but why don't you just increase their HD by 4 for +1 CR?  They pretty much get 1-2 feats every CR you tack on (better than Fighter) and +2 BAB (also better than Fighter).  They even have better Fort saves and are harder to turn, not to mention an average of +26 hp per level.


----------



## the Jester

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> I don't have the MM II on me, but why don't you just increase their HD by 4 for +1 CR?  They pretty much get 1-2 feats every CR you tack on (better than Fighter) and +2 BAB (also better than Fighter).  They even have better Fort saves and are harder to turn, not to mention an average of +26 hp per level.




That was my initial plan, but they advance by character class. 

I thought about just "cheating", but I'm already feeling a little guilty about certain sloppy design decisions I've made lately.

Anyway, here they are:

*Deathbringer Fighter--- CR 27*
Deathbringer (MM2 55) fighter 20
NE large undead
*Init *+7 plus Quickstrike; *Senses* Listen +35, Spot +40
*Languages* Giant, Infernal

*AC *44 (-1 size, +3 dex, +16 natural, +13 armor, +3 deflection), touch 15, flat-footed 43
*Hit Dice* 30d12 + 20d10 (305 hp)  
*Immune* undead traits
*Fort *+26, *Ref *+23, *Will* +29

*Speed* 40 ft. (8 squares) 
*Melee *heavy flail +35/30/25/20 (2d6+12/17-20 plus 2d6 unholy); and heavy flail +35/30 (2d6+12/17-20 plus 2d6 unholy); Devastating Critical, Overwhelming Critical
*Base Atk *+25 plus Epic Prowess x2; Grp +37
*Space *10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft. 
*Atk Options* Blind-Fight, Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Great Cleave, Hold the Line, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Sunder, Improved Two-Weapon Fighting, Power Attack, Quickdraw, Quickstrike, Two-Weapon Fighting
*Special Actions* negative burst, trample 2d4+9
*Spell-like Abilities (CL 20):* at will- greater dispel magic.

*Str *22, *Dex* 17, *Con* -,* Int* 11, *Wis *14, *Cha* 8
*Feats* Ambipotency, Blind-Fight, Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Great Cleave, Great Fortitude, Hold the Line, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Critical (heavy flail), Improved Initiative, Improved Sunder, Improved Two-Weapon Fighting, Power Attack, Quickdraw, Quickstrike, Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus (heavy flail), Weapon Specialization (heavy flail) 
*Epic Feats* Devastating Critical (heavy flail), Epic Fortitude, Epic Prowess (x2), Overwhelming Critical (heavy flail)
*Skills* Intimidate +52, Listen +36, Move Silently +35, Spot +45
*Possessions* +5 full plate, +4 unholy heavy flails (2), ring of protection +3

_Negative Burst (Su):_ A deathbringer can release a silent burst of negative energy at a range of up to 100’. The burst has a 20’ radius and inflicts 1d8+10 points of negative energy damage to each living thing in the area, healing undead for a like amount (Will DC 24 half).


----------



## Quartz

No Melee Weapon Mastery?


----------



## the Jester

Quartz said:
			
		

> No Melee Weapon Mastery?




LOL, I can't super-optimize everything!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Death Bringers are real fun, I used a trio of them mixed in with some other undead against my PCs back when they were around 17th level, nasty fight 

I'm not sure if this helps, but check the Desecrate spell.  IIRC, undead created within one get +1 hp/HD permanently, 2 hp/level if it was tied to an unholy altar (they don't retain the other bonuses, though).  That'd be +100 more hp there.


----------



## the Jester

Here's another treat from the forthcoming _Beyond Bile Mountain_ adventure. Though "only" CR 20 (! I can't believe I just wrote that), my theory in this case is, with _enough_ of them, they'll be a threat. 

*GREATER SHADOW ROGUE--- CR 20*
Greater shadow rogue 11 with unholy toughness
CE medium undead (incorporeal)
*Init* +6; *Senses* darkvision 60’; Listen +23, Spot +23
Languages understands Giant

*AC* 16 (+2 deflection, +1 dodge, +3 dex), touch 15, flat-footed 12; Mobility, improved uncanny dodge; +3 vs. traps
*Miss Chance* 50% (incorporeal)
*Hit Dice* 9d12 + 11d6 +40 (136) 
*Resist* +2 turn resistance
*Immune* incorporeal, undead
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +13 (+16 vs. traps),* Will* +10; evasion

*Speed* fly 40 ft. (8 squares) 
*Melee* incorporeal touch +15 (1d8 str damage)
*Base Atk *+12; *Grp* -
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft. 
*Atk Options* crippling strike, sneak attack +6d6 and 2 str, Spring Attack
*Special Actions* create spawn

*Str* -, *Dex* 17 *Con* -, *Int* 6, *Wis *12, *Cha* 14
*Feats* Alertness, Dodge, Great Fortitude, Improved Initiative, Mobility, Skill Focus (hide), Spring Attack
*Skills* Hide +41, Listen +23, Search +17, Spot +23, Tumble +16

*Goes down by 14 in a brightly lit area.

A close look at their stat block (and notes) will tell you a little bit about their tactics, and, actually, give you a clue as to their surroundings.  Incorporeal creatures with Spring Attack _rule._


----------



## the Jester

Here's another one for you- Bennng, an unusually puissant xorn.

*BENNNG--- CR 27*
Bile elder xorn rogue 15/fighter 10
CE large outsider (extraplanar, earth)
*Init* +6; *Senses* all-around vision, darkvision 60’, tremorsense 60’; Listen +33, Spot +37
*Languages *Terran

*AC* 48 (-1 size, +2 dex, +1 dodge, +20 natural, +11 armor, +5 deflection), touch 17, flat-footed 45
*Hit Dice* 15d8 + 15d6 + 10d10 + 280 (485 hp); *DR* 5/bludgeoning
*Resist* electricity 10 
*Immune* acid, cold, fire, pain, poison
*Fort* +24, *Ref* +26, *Will* +21; agonized existence

*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares), earth glide 20 ft. (4 squares); Spring Attack
*Melee* bite +39 (6d8+18) and 3 claws +33 (1d6+5)
*Base Atk* +26; *Grp* +39
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft. 
*Atk Options* Awesome Blow, Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Power Attack, Spring Attack 

*Str* 31, *Dex* 14, *Con* 24, *Int* 10, *Wis* 11, *Cha* 10
*Feats* Awesome Blow, Cleave (B), Dodge, Greater Weapon Focus (bite), Greater Weapon Specialization (bite), Improved Bull Rush, Improved Critical (bite), Improved Initiative, Improved Natural Attack (bite), Mobility, Multiattack, Power Attack, Spring Attack, Stealthy, Weapon Focus (bite), Weapon Specialization (bite)
*Epic Feats* Epic Reflexes, Epic Weapon Focus (bite), Epic Weapon Specialization (bite), Epic Will
*Skills* Hide +31, Intimidate +43, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +25, Listen +33, Move Silently +35, Search +37, Spot +37, Survival +18 (+20 following tracks or underground), Tumble +35
*Possessions* combat gear plus large mithral +4 breastplate of acid resistance 20, ring of protection +5

*Breath Weapon (Su):* Bennng has the ability to spit bile in a 15’ radius spread, at a range of up to 60’. Each creature caught in the blast must make a Fort save, DC 24. Those that fail suffer 4d6 hp of acid damage and 2d4 points of con damage. Creatures that make their saving throw instead take half acid damage and no con damage. It must wait 1d4 rounds before spitting bile again.

*Agonized Existence (Ex):* Because its bile-ridden form leaves it in perpetual pain, Bennng is immune to effects based on pain.  If it falls subject to any enchantment effect or morale penalty, it automatically shakes off the effect in only 1d4 rounds.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Did the players come up with some sort of Bile Resistance spell?

And are you going to drop any subtle hints about potentially improving it before they go in...? 

I'm enjoying the monsters here, and I think that you can afford to take a more '4e' attitude - just create creatures that look like they have the right stats and give them an appropriate CR. That way, the PCs will have good enemies to fight and you'll be able to spend more time working on the wider ideas of what's going on rather than the fine detail.


----------



## the Jester

Yeah, Orbius researched a _bile shield_ spell that prevents acid and con damage from bile... but there are other, subtler effects that it can't prevent. Really, it would take epic magic to fully protect yourself from bile (since the bile is the product of epic magic itself).

Regarding design- I think I'm good enough at eyeballing it to do a lot of custom epic stuff just kinda "thrown together"... but one of the really fun things about epic design is putting together the complex epic monsters. It's just that it takes so. damn. long. to get it all right. 

I might start kinda fudging the fine details or something, though.


----------



## Quartz

the Jester said:
			
		

> Yeah, Orbius researched a _bile shield_ spell that prevents acid and con damage from bile... but there are other, subtler effects that it can't prevent. Really, it would take epic magic to fully protect yourself from bile (since the bile is the product of epic magic itself).




Actually, one of the themes of D&D is that defensive spells are lower level than attack spells. For instance, Resist Fire will still defend against the fire portions of Flame Strike, Meteor Swarm, and Hellball.


----------



## the Jester

Quartz said:
			
		

> Actually, one of the themes of D&D is that defensive spells are lower level than attack spells. For instance, Resist Fire will still defend against the fire portions of Flame Strike, Meteor Swarm, and Hellball.




Not always, though. It takes _true seeing_ to see through a _major image_, and _stone to flesh_ and _flesh to stone_ are the same level. 

Like I said, the _bile shield_ prevents the _obvious_ effects of exposure to bile.


----------



## the Jester

The current encounter I'm working on is taking quite a lot of time and effort. It's a labor of love, though. 

Since 4e is coming so soon, I've decided to start getting crazy about what kind of stuff I use. There are a lot of options in a lot of books that I might not otherwise ever get to.  :\  So I'm trying to throw some of them into Beyond Bile Mountain, which (my guess is) will be the last hurrah for epic 3.5 Cydra. (Although, you never know, we might continue it afterwards... I dunno, we'll see, I have a feeling that I'll be swept up by the manic desire to play 4e for quite a while after it comes out.)

Anyway, the point is, for the encounter I'm working on, I decided to make four medium-sized monsters (gargoyles, with the bile template slapped on) into epic-level bad guys with class levels. 

So I'm 3/4 done, and so far we have:

*GNASH*, elite bile gargoyle ranger 4/fighter 1/ravager 10/scorpion heritor 10
*TOOTH*, elite bile gargoyle sorcerer 6/cleric 1/pale master 20
*GORE*, elite bile gargoyle binder 14/ur-priest 10

That leaves *TEAR*, the fourth elite bile gargoyle. 

I'm giving him 5 levels of survivor (Savage Species 89), and I'd like him to have other, weird, monstrous prestige classes... if I can find one focused on offense, especially on building up natural attacks. 

Any suggestions for him?

Thanks!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

The quasi-broken Hulking Hurler from the Miniature's Handbook?

With added shapeshifting powers, the Warshaper from the Complete Warrior.

Or perhaps Barbarian with Bear Warrior levels, also from Complete Warriors (a gargoyle-bear strikes me as hilarious, not to mention he'd get a good +20 strength out of it), maybe even combine it with Warshaper for continued craziness!

Psychic Warrior for the Form of Doom power =)


----------



## the Jester

I was hoping to find something more monster-specific. Hulking hurler is cool, but I've done it (back with Fnogghi and his lackeys). Maybe if someone has the Slayer's Guide to Gargoyles (? if there was one?) there might be something in there... or I might even have to make a new prestige class up for her; maybe something emphasizing the gargoyle "stoniness" or something...


----------



## the Jester

Looking into it, I've discovered that there is no Slayers' Guide to Gargoyles. 

So I made up a custom monster prestige class! 

Now that I think about it, if 3e weren't just about done, a great product would be a book of prestige classes for monsters.

*Granite Shadow*

Creatures of elemental earth, or closely associated with it, are usually brutes relying on strength and mass. However, even amongst their kind, there are sometimes those of a more subtle ilk. Some become spies, thieves or assassins, learning to draw upon their connection with earth and stone to enhance their abilities to conceal themselves and to destroy their enemies. These earth-based creatures sometimes become granite shadows.

*Hit Die:* d8

*PREREQUISITES*
To become a granite shadow, a creature must fulfill all of the following requirements:
*Base Attack Bonus:* +5
*Skills:* Hide (7 ranks)
*Special:* The creature must have the earth subtype.
---
*
Class Skills:* Balance (dex), Climb (str), Hide (dex), Move Silently (dex), Spot (wis). Skill points per level: 2 + int bonus.
*Base Attack:* Good (as fighter)
*Good Saves:* Fort and Ref
*Poor Saves: *Will

*Level--- Special Abilities*
1--- Stone blend +4
2--- Stone wall strike +1d4
3--- Immunity to petrification
4--- Stone wall strike +2d4
5--- Stone blend +6
6--- Stone wall strike +3d4
7--- Immunity to sleep and stunning
8--- Stone wall strike +4d4
9--- Stone blend +8
10-- Earth glide, stone wall strike +5d4

*CLASS FEATURES

Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* A granite shadow gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies. 

*Stone Blend (Ex):* The granite shadow gains a +4 bonus on Hide checks when against a stone backdrop. If the granite shadow already has a racial bonus to Hide checks against a stone backdrop, this bonus overlaps with it. If the granite shadow already has a racial bonus to Hide checks in general, however, this bonus stacks with it. This bonus increases by +2 for every four additional levels of granite shadow.

*Stone Wall Strike (Ex):* If a granite shadow hits an enemy with a melee attack when the enemy is directly between the granite shadow and a stone wall, the granite shadow deals extra damage based on its level, as shown on the chart above. For the granite shadow to get this bonus damage, the closest path from it to a stone wall must pass through the enemy.

*Immunities (Ex):* At 3rd level, the granite shadow becomes immune to petrification (if it isn’t already). At 7th level, it becomes immune to sleep and stunning.

*Earth Glide (Ex): *A 10th level granite shadow can pass through earth and stone at will, moving at its burrow speed without leaving any sign of its passage. If the granite shadow doesn’t have a burrow speed, it can move at half of its land speed using this ability.

If the granite shadow already has the earth glide ability, its burrow speed increases by 20’.


----------



## the Jester

I think I've got a winner here: elite bile gargoyle survivor 5/granite shadow 10/cancer mage 9.

Yeah, I have to do a small amount of cheating to make it work, but that's okay by me.


----------



## the Jester

*Monstrous Prestige Classes*

Wow, I'm surprised I've never thought about this til now.

With a party around level 30, the lion's share of the monsters I throw at them are custom, advanced or tweaked. I advance monsters by HD, by class levels, and by templates. But until this last gargoyle guy came up, it never really occurred to me to look at monstrous prestige classes.

Damn, I could have a bunch of "functional" monster prestige classes- in other words, think of a function and build a prc to let monsters better fulfill it. A great example of the type of thing I'm talking about is the dungeon lord (in Dungeonscape). 

Too bad I didn't think about this a long time ago; I think that a book of all-monstrous prestige classes, feats and spells would have been a great product! 

This is also a good way to 'splain abilities in mechanical terms that a monster has to have to fulfill its role in the plot. For instance, I am working on a cold monster that's trapped in Bile Mountain, and has managed to build a defensible area and create some servants out of ice. Now, the monster itself doesn't have the ability to create these monsters, so the idea of making another monster prestige class occurred to me- one that would let it create ice beasts (see Frostburn for this template).

Whaddaya think?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Sounds like a lot of fun   This might be overly complex, I think I would make starting feats for crafting monsters but with certain monstrous requisites.  Something like:

*Spawn Aberrant Progeny*
_Requisites:_ Aberration HD 8+
_Benefits:_ (Something similar to a craft feat)

Then, you can make some generic PrCs like, Mother of Horrors that focus on moving the craft requisites down.  I probably wouldn't do it by XP (doesn't seem to make much sense for a monster) but maybe temporary Con damage and 'building materials' (certain HD of humanoids or similar foods).

In any case, I would love to see a product based around this kind of stuff.  3.5 isn't *quite* dead yet, go for it Jester!


----------



## Quartz

I like the Granite Shadow class: you might want to add in Spider Climb on stone surfaces in there somewhere.


----------



## the Jester

The monstrous prestige class idea has really, really struck my fancy.

Curse me for not thinking of it years ago!! 

Oh well... here's another one:
*
Frost Lord*

Some creatures of the frostfell are at one with their environment. Impervious to cold, these creatures actually seem to bring winter with them wherever they go. Transformed by the power of their icy homes, such beings sometimes become frost lords- able to bring the frostfell with them, wherever they go.
*Hit Die:* d8
*
PREREQUISITES*
To become a frost lord, a creature must fulfill all of the following requirements:
*Skills:* Craft (sculpting) (13 ranks), Survival (13 ranks).
*Special:* The creature must have the cold subtype, must have the ability to deal cold damage with an attack or an exceptional, supernatural or spell-like ability and must have a cold climate as its native climate.

*Class Skills:* Balance (dex), Climb (str), Concentration (con), Craft (sculpting) (int), Knowledge (nature) (int), Spellcraft (int), Spot (wis), Survival (wis). Skill points per level: 2 + int bonus.

*Base Attack:* Medium (as cleric)
*Good Saves:* Fort and Will
*Poor Saves:* Ref
*
Level--- Special Abilities*
1--- Reduce temperature
2--- Create ice and snow
3--- Enhance cold damage (slow)
4--- Aura of cold 10’/1d10
5--- Enhance cold damage (weakness)
6--- Aura of cold 20’/2d10
7--- Create ice beast, enhance cold damage (death)

*CLASS FEATURES*

*Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* A frost lord gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.
*
Reduce Temperature (Su):* The temperature within 100 yards of the frost lord is supernaturally suppressed by about three degrees per class level of the frost lord. This effect is continuous.

*Create Ice and Snow (Sp):* As a standard action, a frost lord may create an amount of normal snow sufficient to fill a 20’x20’ square with snow 1’ deep or normal ice sufficient to fill a cube 4’ on a side. It may do this once per day per class level.

*Enhance Cold Damage (Su):* Whenever a frost lord of 3rd or higher level deals cold damage, it also inflicts a secondary effect on its victim. Any time it deals cold damage, the frost lord may choose to slow its victim for one round (using the normal DC for the cold effect; if there isn’t one, the DC is 10 + ½ racial HD + class level + con modifier). This is a cold effect. 

Beginning at 5th level, 3/day the frost lord may instead choose to weaken the enemy, inflicting 1d6 points of str damage (Fort save negates, as above). This is a cold effect. 

Beginning at 7th level, the frost lord may attempt to instantly slay a victim that suffers cold damage 1/day. If the victim fails a Fort save, she dies. This is a cold, death effect.  

*Aura of Cold (Su):* Beginning at 4th level, the frost lord has a constant aura of cold that radiates to a distance of 10’, dealing 1d10 points of damage to all creatures in the area at the start of the frost lord’s turn. Beginning at 6th level, the aura’s radius increases to 20’ and its damage increases to 2d10. Note that the frost lord may use his enhance cold damage ability with his aura.

If the frost lord already has an aura of cold, the two auras combine, dealing the better damage, having the larger radius and keeping all special effects. 
*
Create Ice Beast (Sp):* A 7th-level frost lord may create ice beasts (Frostburn 138) out of ice and snow. The frost lord must have enough ice and snow to physically sculpt the ice beast, and must make a successful Craft (sculpting) check with a DC equal to the ice beast’s Hit Dice. Doing so takes a number of hours equal to the ice beast’s Hit Dice + its special size modifier for grappling. The frost lord can then animate them with a ritual that takes a number of minutes equal to the ice beast’s Hit Dice to effect. A frost lord cannot construct a single ice beast with more than ½ its Hit Dice, and can construct total HD of ice beasts equal to its own HD.


----------



## the Jester

Here's one more, for good measure. 

*Unholy Conduit*

Negative energy is what gives undead their power and their animation. It flows through them like a dark river. Some of them have a stronger tie to the Negative Energy Plane, which is often demonstrated by some sort of life-draining ability (such as energy drain). Some of these sorts become even more strongly tied to the negative energy plane, until they become unholy conduits for greater and greater amounts of negative energy.
*
Hit Die:* d12

*PREREQUISITES*
To become an unholy conduit, a creature must fulfill all of the following requirements:
*Base Will Save:* +5
*Skills:* Knowledge (religion) or Knowledge (the planes) (8 ranks), with the other having at least 4 ranks.
*Feats:* Ability Focus (any negative energy attack), Great Fortitude, Skill Focus (knowledge: religion or the planes).
*Creature Type:* Must be undead.
*Special:* Must have an ability that is a negative energy effect, including inflicting negative energy damage, rebuking undead, energy drain and some other abilities. Must be free-willed.
*
Class Skills:* Concentration (con), Intimidate (cha), Knowledge (religion, the planes) (int), Listen (wis), Move Silently (dex), Spellcraft (int), Spot (wis), Use Magic Device (cha). Skill points per level: 2 + int bonus.

*Base Attack:* Medium (as cleric)
*Good Saves:* Fort and Will
*Poor Saves: *Ref

*Level--- Special Abilities*
1--- Turn resistance +1
2--- Blistering attack +1d8
3--- Irresistible darkness
4--- Turn resistance +2, unholy rebuke 1/day
5--- Blistering attack +2d8
6--- Unholy grace
7--- Turn resistance +3, unholy power
8--- Blistering attack +3d8, unholy rebuke 2/day
9--- Unholy toughness
10-- Reality breach, turn resistance +4
*
CLASS FEATURES*
*
Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* An unholy conduit gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies. 
*
Turn Resistance (Ex):* An unholy conduit’s excess of negative energy makes it hard to turn. It gains a +1 enhancement bonus to its turn resistance at 1st level. This increases by +1 for every three additional class levels attained.

*Blistering Attack (Su):* Whenever the unliving conduit affects an enemy with the negative energy attack that its Ability Focus applies to, it deals extra negative energy damage. At 2nd level, this is an extra 1d8 points of damage; as the unholy conduit advances in level, the damage increases.
*
Irresistible Darkness (Su):* The save DC to resist any negative energy effect created by an unholy conduit is increased by 2. 

*Unholy Rebuke (Su):* Similar to an evil cleric rebuking undead, an unholy conduit can channel negative energy in an unholy rebuke. The conduit may use this ability to rebuke or bolster undead as an evil cleric would, or to attempt to rebuke a good-aligned outsider or divine caster. In this case, a successful rebuke check leaves the victim staggered for 1d4 rounds and inflicts blistering attack damage.

*Unholy Grace (Su):* Beginning at 6th level, the unholy conduit can add his cha bonus as a deflection bonus to AC and a resistance bonus to saving throws.

*Unholy Power (Su):* Beginning at 7th level, an unholy conduit can invoke unholy power 1/day as an immediate action upon affecting a target with a negative energy effect. This causes the negative energy effect to increase in potency. If it deals ability or negative energy damage, the damage is increased by one die type (excluding blistering attack damage). If the attack inflicts negative levels, it adds one extra negative level to the number inflicted.

*Unholy Toughness (Su):* At 9th level, the unholy conduit gains the unholy toughness special quality and can add his cha bonus to each HD. If it already has unholy toughness, it instead gains one additional hp per die.

*Reality Breach (Sp):* 1/day a 10th-level unholy conduit can create a reality breach as a full-round action. This functions as a reality maelstrom spell, except that the hole in reality always leads to the Negative Energy Plane.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Have the PC's met any of these characters yet? How did the monsters turn out?


----------



## the Jester

Tallarn said:
			
		

> Have the PC's met any of these characters yet? How did the monsters turn out?




Not the recently-posted ones... we're finishing the halfling campaign first (only one more game left!) before we return to _Beyond Bile Mountain._ I actually have a couple weeks worth of work left to do on it, too...


----------



## the Jester

the Jester said:
			
		

> Not the recently-posted ones... we're finishing the halfling campaign first (only one more game left!) before we return to _Beyond Bile Mountain._ I actually have a couple weeks worth of work left to do on it, too...




Speaking of which, we just finished the halfling campaign on Monday night! 

The next epic game will be incoming in two weeks. I'm gonna try to update the story hour at some point in the next week, too (if I can find the time). Meanwhile, I'm gonna post something the party _did_ already fight: Vynj.


----------



## the Jester

*Vynj*

*VYNJ (Raging)-- CR 30*
Female bile great wyrm howling dragon barbarian 1/bloodscaled fury 5
CE colossal dragon (extraplanar)
*Init* +4; *Senses* Listen +58, Spot +57
*Aura* fearsome presence (DC 46)
*Languages* Abyssal, Draconic, Drow, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Infernal, Orcish, Peshan, Undercommon

*AC* 47 (-8 size, +45 natural), touch 2, flat-footed 47
*Hit Dice* 48d12+816 (1128 hp); *DR* 25/magic and 15/law
*SR* 42
*Immune* acid, pain, paralyzation, poison, sleep, sonic
*Fort* +43, *Ref* +26, *Will *+36; agonized existence

*Speed* 60 ft. (12 squares), fly 200 ft. (clumsy) (40 squares) 
*Melee Bite* +62 (4d8+24) and 2 claws +61 (4d6+12) and 2 wings +61 (2d8+12) and tail +61 (4d6+36)
*Base Atk* +45; *Grp* +85
*Space* 30 ft.; *Reach* 20 ft. (30 ft. with bite) 
*Atk Options* Cleave, crush, Great Cleave, Power Attack, Quicken Breath, Rend (8d6+1.5x), Shock Wave, tail sweep, Wingstorm
*Special Actions* breath weapons (Quicken Breath, Recover Breath), rage (draconic fury) 3/day
*Spell-like Abilities (CL 42):* 3/day- Tasha’s hideous laughter (DC 22), wind wall; 1/day- confusion (DC 24), gust of wind (DC 23), insanity (DC 27), phantasmal killer (DC 24), shatter (DC 22), shout (DC 24), sound burst (DC 22), symbol of insanity (DC 28), weird (DC 29), whirlwind (DC 27).

*Str* 58, *Dex* 10, *Con* 44, *Int* 30, *Wis *25, *Cha* 30
*SQ* scales of blood
*Feats* Cleave, Extra Rage, Great Cleave, Hover, Improved Initiative, Improved Multiattack, Improved Toughness, Lightning Reflexes, Multiattack, Power Attack, Quicken Breath, Recover Breath, Rend (B), Shock Wave, Weapon Focus (bite), Wingstorm
*Skills* Bluff +60, Climb +52, Diplomacy +55, Escape Artist +45, Intimidate +65, Knowledge (arcana, dungeoneering, history, planes) +55, Listen +58, Perform (singing) +37, Search +52, Sense Motive +52, Spot +57, Survival +34, Swim +75, Use Magic Device +55  
*
Fearsome Presence (Ex):* Vynj is fearsome to behold. All creatures viewing her must make Will saves, DC 46, or be affected. Creatures of 6 HD or less are panicked if they fail their saves, while creatures with more HD are shaken. Both fear effects last for 6d6 rounds. 

*Breath Weapons (Su):* Vynj has three breath weapons: a 70’ cone of howling sound that deals sonic damage, a 70’ cone of maddening wails, or a glob of bile. In all cases, the save DC is 51. Creatures caught in the damaging cone suffer 24d10 hp of damage (Ref half). Creatures caught in the cone of maddening wails must make a Fort save or suffer 12 points of Wis damage. The bile breath weapon has a range of 60’ and explodes in a 15’ burst. Creatures caught within suffer 10d6 hp of acid damage and 3d6 points of Con damage (Fort save for half damage and no Con damage). 

*Crush (Ex):* Vynj can simply crush creatures of Large and smaller size. She lands on them as a standard action, dealing 4d8+36 points of damage and pinning opponents unless they succeed at Ref saves, DC 43. If she maintains the pin, Vynj automatically deals damage to creatures that she has pinned unless she releases her hold on them.

*Tail Sweep (Ex):* As a standard action, Vynj can sweep a half-circle extending 40’ from her position. Medium and smaller creatures suffer 2d8+36 points of damage (Ref DC 43 half). 

*Rage (Ex):* The draconic fury of Vynj’s rage is such that she gains +6 to Str and Con and a +3 morale bonus on Will saves. However, she suffers a -2 penalty to AC. These adjustments are included in the stat block above. Vynj remains enraged for 23 rounds- almost certainly the entire combat.

*Agonized Existence (Ex):* Because her bile-ridden form leaves it in perpetual pain, Vynj is immune to effects based on pain. If it falls subject to any enchantment effect or morale penalty, it automatically shakes off the effect in only 1d4 rounds.

*Scales of Blood (Su):* While raging, Vynj’s SR increases by +6 and its DR values each increase by +5. (These effects are included in the stat block above.)


----------



## the Jester

All right, we play the epic game tonight! Maybe they'll encounter something from up above- perhaps the deathbringers...?


----------



## the Jester

the Jester said:
			
		

> All right, we play the epic game tonight! Maybe they'll encounter something from up above- perhaps the deathbringers...?




...or not. Maybe tomorrow. Last time, however, they did have a nasty fight with a CR 32 advanced bile gibbering orb.


----------



## Asha'man

Any chance we could see it? That, and those spiffy gargoyles? This is the best thread on this forum, so show us the goodies and keep that up!


----------



## the Jester

Asha'man said:
			
		

> Any chance we could see it? That, and those spiffy gargoyles? This is the best thread on this forum, so show us the goodies and keep that up!




*blush*

Well, if you're gonna whisper _that _kind of sweet nothing in my ear...

*
VLAANGELBABLID--- CR 32*
Advanced bile gibbering orb
CE huge aberration
*Init *+20; *Senses* all-around vision, Listen +47, Spot +47
*Aura* gibbering 60 ft. (Will DC 35)
*Languages* all

*AC* 40 (-2 size, +12 dex, +20 natural), touch 20, flat-footed 28
*Hit Dice* 36d8+360 (522 hp); *DR* 10/epic
*SR* 37
*Immune* acid, poison, pain; amorphous
*Fort* +26, *Ref *+28, *Will* +30; agonized existence
* 
Speed *35 ft. (7 squares), fly 50 ft. (10 squares) (good) 
*Attack* 24 eye rays +38 ranged touch and 12 bites +36 melee (2d8+6/19-20)
*Base Atk* +27; *Grp* +48
*Space *15 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft. 
*Atk Options* Flyby Attack, improved grab, swallow whole
*Special Actions* breath weapon, eye rays 
*Spell-like Abilities (CL 36):* If Vlaangelbablid eats and kills (or kills and eats) a creature, it gains the ability to use all of its known spells, prepared spells and spell-like abilities as spell-like abilities, and can use two of them per round as free actions.  

*Str *36, *Dex *35, *Con* 31, *Int *40, *Wis *27, *Cha* 25
*SQ* agonized existence
*Feats* Flyby Attack, Improved Initiative, Improved Critical (bite), Iron Will, Multiattack, Run, Weapon Focus (eye ray), Weapon Focus (bite)
*Epic Feats* Epic Fortitude, Epic Reflexes, Epic Speed, Polyglot, Superior Initiative 
*Skills* Concentration +49, Escape Artist +51, Jump -2, Knowledge (arcana) +46, Knowledge (planes) +36.5, Hide +43, Listen +47, Move Silently +42, Search +46, Sense Motive +28, Speak Language (five), Spot +47

*Breath Weapon (Ex): *Vlaangelbablid has the ability to spit bile in a 15’ radius spread, to a range of 60’. This attack requires all caught within to make a Fort save, DC 38. If it fails, the victim takes 6d6 points of acid damage and 2d6 points of constitution damage. A successful saving throw indicates that the victim suffers half acid damage but no constitution damage. A bile monster must wait 1d4 rounds before spitting bile again.

*Gibbering (Su):* Any creature that can hear the ceaseless gibbering of this terrible creature must make a Will save, DC 42, each round. If it fails, it falls permanently insane, as per the insanity spell.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* If it hits with a bite, Vlaangelbablid can attempt to make a free grapple check against its enemy without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it gets a hold, it can try to swallow its enemy whole.

*Swallow Whole (Ex):* This monster can swallow large or smaller creatures. whole on a successful grapple check. Once inside, the victim takes 4d8 points of constriction damage plus 3d10 points of acid damage per round. If a swallowed creature dies (or if the orb eats a creature that it has killed), it absorbs their spells and spell-like abilities. See above, under spell-like abilities.

*Eye Rays (Su):* Each round, Vlaangelbablid can fire up to 24 eye rays, with no more than five at any one target. His caster level is 36th, and he can use all of the following powers from his eyes: cone of cold, disintegrate, dominate monster, energy drain, feeblemind, finder of death, flesh to stone, greater dispel magic, harm, hold monster, horrid wilting, implosion, inflict critical wounds, lightning bolt, magic missile, Mordenkainen’s disjunction, Otto’s irresistible dance, polymorph any object, power word blind, power word kill, power word stun, prismatic spray, slay living, temporal stasis. The save DCs are 17 + spell level emulated. 

***

People interested in my epic design philosophy, take note: This monster has multiple abilities that were almost certainly useless: anything mind-affecting, anything that hinders movement (almost everyone constantly has _mind blank_ and _freedom of movement_ effects up and running). 

Part of the reason you'll see a lot of potentially useless abilities is to reward the pcs for using their resources wisely. You'll see monsters sometimes waste attacks on pcs immune to them, assuming the monsters don't know any better. Yes, it's slightly frustrating as a dm, but it's _fair_. After all, the pcs each used an 8th level spell slot to get that _mind blank_. (Or rather, someone used an 8th level slot for each pc.) That could be a _horrid wilting_ or something otherwise! They should get something for blowing about a dozen 8th-level spells every day.

What makes it work for me is that these monsters have other ways to be a threat: ol' Vlaangelbablid there has disintegration, death and disjunction at his disposal, as well as swallow whole and dominate monster. The smart ones adapt instantly, deducing more about the pcs' capabilities in a moment of observation than any human could comprehend.


----------



## the Jester

I'll post either the gargoyles next, or the epic prestige class that they are about to run into in the next story hour update. 

But we're gonna be playing in about 15 minutes, so I gotta get ready...


----------



## Knightfall

Asha'man said:
			
		

> Any chance we could see it? That, and those spiffy gargoyles? This is the best thread on this forum, so show us the goodies and keep that up!



That sounds like a challenge. 

Seriously, J has some great stuff on this thread, and I've been known to poach from him from time to time.


----------



## Asha'man

We Want Gargoyles! We Want Gargoyles! We Want Gargoyles! 
(Or at least some tidbits about how the game went.  )


----------



## the Jester

I aim to please. Here is Super Crazy Gargoyle #1... the others will follow over the next couple of days.

The party hasn't yet encountered these guys, but they have encountered the deathbringer fighters I mentioned above.... maybe I'll post those guys soon.

*GNASH--- CR 29*
Elite bile gargoyle ranger 4/fighter 1/ravager 10/scorpion heritor 10 (Sandstorm 86)
CE medium monstrous humanoid (earth)
*Init *+4;* Senses* darkvision 60’, Scorpion’s Sense; Listen +12, Spot +12
*Aura* fear 30’ 3/day
*Languages* Giant, Terran

*AC* 35 (+4 dex, +8 natural, +9 armor, +4 deflection), touch 18, flat-footed 31
*Hit Dice* 8d8 + 11d10 + 10d6 +319 (450 hp); *DR* 10/magic 
*Immune* acid, pain, poison
*Fort* +29, *Ref *+19, *Will* +14; +4 against mind-affecting effects; agonized existence
* 
Speed* 40 ft. (8 squares), fly 60 ft. (12 squares) 
*Melee* 2 claws +40 (1d4+16) and bite +40 (1d6+9) and gore +40 (1d6+9)*
*With Scorpion’s Tail in effect, Gnash gains one more attack: tail sting +40 (1d4+9 plus poison- Fort DC 24+con, initial and secondary damage 1d3 con).
*Ranged* javelin of lightning (5d6 electrical, Ref half, DC 14)
*Base Atk* +24; *Grp* +38 (+40 offensively)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft. 
*Atk Options* cruelest cut 3/day, favored enemy (elf +2), Improved Sunder, pain touch 3/day, Power Attack, Rapid Shot, sneak attack +5d6
*Combat Gear* javelins of lightning (4), potions of cure serious wounds (4), resist cold, resist fire, invisibility
*Special Actions* breath weapon, envenom weapons 3/day, scorpion form, scorpion’s tail, wild empathy
*Spell-like Abilities (CL 10):* 1/day- visage of terror (Will DC 20, then Fort DC 20) 

*Str* 38, *Dex* 18, *Con *32, *Int* 8, *Wis* 11, *Cha* 8
*SQ *freeze
*Feats* Cleave (B), Endurance (B), Improved Critical (claw), Improved Multiattack, Improved Natural Armor (x2), Improved Sunder, Multiattack, Power Attack, Rapid Shot (B), Scorpion’s Instincts (B), Scorpion’s Resolve, Scorpion’s Sense (B), Track (B)
*Epic Feats* Devastating Critical (claw), Overwhelming Critical (claw)
*Skills* Hide +39 (+43 against a background of stone) (+41 when on at least one inch of ash, dust, loose earth or sand), Intimidate +2, Knowledge (nature) +3, Knowledge (religion) +2, Listen +12, Move Silently +9 (+11 if on at least one inch of ash, dust, loose earth or sand), Spot +12, Survival +32
*Possessions* belt of the ogre king (the belt buckle is a silhouette of an overly-muscled, flexing figure; +10 enhancement bonus to str), +5 chain shirt of vital protection -2d6, ring of protection +4, amulet of health +6, pink and green sphere ioun stone (gives +2 cha)
*
Aura of Fear (Su):* Gnash can radiate an aura of fear 3/day as a swift action, lasting 1 round each time. Any enemy within the aura suffers a -2 morale penalty on all saving throws for as long as it remains within range. 

*Breath Weapon (Su):* A bile gargoyle can spit a gob of bile up to 60’. This bile explodes in a 15’ burst, and all creatures caught within suffer 3d6 points of acid damage and 1d6 points of con damage. A successful Fort save, DC x, results in half acid damage and no con damage.

*Cruelest Cut (Ex):* 3/day (but no more than once per round), Gnash can make a cruelest cut with a melee attack. He must declare that he is using this ability before making an attack roll; a miss means that the cruelest cut is wasted. If he hits, he deals 1d4 points of con damage in addition to normal damage. 

*Envenom Weapon (Ex):* As a free action 3/day, Gnash can envenom his bite or a weapon attack. Using this ability does not provoke attacks of opportunity. A creature affected by the envenomed attack must make a Fort save, DC 15, or suffer 1d4 con damage (both primary and secondary).

*Pain Touch (Su):* 3/day, Gnash can make an unarmed touch attack to deal 1d8+10 points of pain damage. Alternatively, he can add his pain touch to an attack, but in this case the extra damage is reduced to 1d4+10.

*Visage of Terror (Sp): *1/day, Gnash can assume a visage of terror. This functions as the phantasmal killer spell, except that Gnash himself seems to be the target’s worst fear.

_*Scorpion’s Tail (Su):*_ Gnash can spend a standard action to grow a dark, translucent scorpion’s tail 1/day. This transformation lasts 1 hour or until dismissed. As long as it is in effect, Gnash gains the extra attack noted above in his “melee” line.
* 
Agonized Existence (Ex):* Because its bile-ridden form leaves it in perpetual pain, the bile monster is immune to effects based on pain.  If it falls subject to any enchantment effect or morale penalty, it automatically shakes off the effect in only 1d4 rounds.


----------



## Knightfall

*Ouch!*


----------



## Asha'man

Amazing. Didn't you already post the Deathbringers, though? A few pages back? Or did you revise them since then?


----------



## the Jester

Asha'man said:
			
		

> Amazing. Didn't you already post the Deathbringers, though? A few pages back?




Er, so I did. 

Here, have another gargoyle.

*GORE--- CR 29*
Elite bile gargoyle binder 14/ur-priest 10
CE medium monstrous humanoid (earth)
*Init* +11; *Senses* darkvision 60’; Listen +10, Spot +10; flash of insight
*Languages* Giant, Terran

*AC* 33 (+1 dex, +2 insight, +12 natural, +8 armor), touch 13, flat-footed 31
*Hit Dice* 28d8+224 (350 hp); *DR *10/magic and 2/-
*Immune* acid, electricity, energy drain, fear, mind-affecting, negative levels, pain, poison; freedom of movement
*Fort* +22, *Ref *+13, *Will* +28; agonized existence, slippery mind

*Speed *40 ft. (8 squares), fly 60 ft. (12 squares), swim 40 ft. (8 squares) 
*Melee* 2 claws +34 (1d6+14) and bite +33 (1d6+8) and gore +33 (1d6+8); chromatic strike, fiery retribution
*Base Atk* +19; *Grp* +31 (+33 offensively)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft. 
*Atk Options* chromatic strike, cold iron claws, death attack (DC 21), magic strike, rend (2d6+18), storm strike
*Combat Gear* wand of inflict serious wounds (20 charges, CL 15), scroll (deadly weapon (4)), potion of fox’s cunning
*Special Actions* breath weapon, flash of insight, rebuke undead, siphon spell power
*Class Spells Prepared (CL 14, save DC 16 + spell level):*

9th level- mass heal, righteous zeal;

8th level- fire storm, quickened recitation;

7th level- blasphemy, mass cure serious wounds, quickened searing light;

6th level- blade barrier, harm, heal, thunderous blows;

5th level- quickened divine favor, flame strike, mass cure light wounds, righteous might, ultimate concentration; 

4th level- cure critical wounds, death ward, defensive harmony, divination, freedom of movement;

3rd level- invisibility purge, protection from energy (2);

2nd level- cure moderate wounds, darkness, hold person, shatter, 
silence, spiritual weapon (2);

1st level-7 call upon faith, cure light wounds (3), entropic shield, obscuring mist, sanctuary; 

0th level-6 detect magic, guidance (5).

*Bound Vestiges (CL 16):* Eligor, Ipos, Marchosias, Shax 

*Str* 34, *Dex* 12, *Con* 26, *Int* 12, *Wis* 23, *Cha* 16
*SQ* freeze, planar attenuation (demiplane of Bile), smoke form 
*Feats* Ignore Special Requirements, Improved Binding, Improved Initiative, Improved Multiattack, Iron Will, Multiattack, Negotiator, Practiced Spellcaster (ur-priest), Quicken Spell, Ride-By Attack, Spell Focus (evil), Spirited Charge, Toughness, Weapon Focus (claws)
*Epic Feats* Superior Initiative
*Skills* Bluff +19, Concentration +22, Diplomacy +5, Hide +24 (+35 against a background of stone), Knowledge (arcana, the planes) +6, Knowledge (religion) +19, Listen +10, Move Silently +16, Sense Motive +8, Spellcraft +9, Spot +10, Swim +20
*Possessions* periapt of wisdom +6, leather armor +5 made from mind flayer hide (complete with tentacles trailing down the front and back) that grants a +4 bonus on Concentration checks, cloak of charisma +6, belt of giant strength +6
*
Breath Weapon (Su):* A bile gargoyle can spit a gob of bile up to 60’. This bile explodes in a 15’ burst, and all creatures caught within suffer 3d6 points of acid damage and 1d6 points of con damage. A successful Fort save, DC 20, results in half acid damage and no con damage.

*Chromatic Strike (Su):* As a free action, Gore may charge a melee attack with acid, cold, electricity or fire. That attack does an extra 1d6 points of damage of the chosen type. Each attack may only be charged once. 

*Fiery Retribution (Su):* Whenever Gore strikes an enemy that has the ability to deal extra damage via sneak attack, skirmish or sudden strike, she deals an extra 3d6 points of fire damage. 

*Siphon Spell Power (Ex):* As an ur-priest, Gore can sacrifice two (or more) lower-level spells to prepare a higher-level spell 1/day. (Total the sacrificed spell levels, then multiply by .75 to figure out what level spell can be cast.) (In the case of the current set up, Gore has sacrificed one 6th and two 3rd-level spells to prepare an extra 9th level spell.)
*
Storm Strike (Su):* As a swift action, Gore can charge a melee attack as a storm strike, dealing an extra 1d6 points of electricity damage and 1d6 points of sonic damage. 

*Agonized Existence (Ex):* Because its bile-ridden form leaves it in perpetual pain, the bile monster is immune to effects based on pain.  If it falls subject to any enchantment effect or morale penalty, it automatically shakes off the effect in only 1d4 rounds.

*Flash of Insight (Su):* As a swift action, Gore can gain true seeing for 1 round. She must wait five rounds before doing so again.

*Freedom of Movement (Su):* As a swift action, Gore can use freedom of movement. This lasts for one round, and this ability cannot be used again until after five rounds have passed. 

*Smoke Form (Su):* At will, Gore can take the form of a cloud of smoke (as the gaseous form spell). Once she returns to her normal form, she cannot shift to smoke form again for 5 rounds.


----------



## Asha'man

I am stealing that. Achtung, my PCs!  

But, what is "deadly weapon", the spell on Gore's scroll? It's not in the Spell Compendium.

Edit: there are a few spells I don't recognize among his prepared spells, too. 
Are they from Complete Divine? That's less important, though, a spell list is easy to tweak.


----------



## Knightfall

Asha'man said:
			
		

> I am stealing that. Achtung, my PCs!
> 
> But, what is "deadly weapon", the spell on Gore's scroll? It's not in the Spell Compendium.
> 
> Edit: there are a few spells I don't recognize among his prepared spells, too.
> Are they from Complete Divine? That's less important, though, a spell list is easy to tweak.



Jester has tons of custom spells for his campaign. You can find those spells and tons of other custom material he's designed for Cydra on his Yahoo Group.

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/cydra/


----------



## Asha'man

Thank you, Knightfall! The Cydra group has even more fun stuff than this thread.


----------



## Knightfall

Asha'man said:
			
		

> Thank you, Knightfall! The Cydra group has even more fun stuff than this thread.



Yep, there's a lot of great stuff on that group. (Sort of like my yahoo group. Cough! Pimp.)


----------



## the Jester

Asha'man, I don't know where you're located, but if you're ever in the Greater Sacramento area, let me know and maybe we can get a game together so you can experience some of my stuff more, ah, viscerally. 

(The same goes for KF, or really anyone from ENWorld or my other online communities- unless, of course, you're a twit. )

Edit: I'll post another one of the gnarly gargoyles soon- I think we've still got Tear and Tooth to go- but the pcs still haven't encountered them (we played last night). They did, however, have a nice, fat EL 32 fight last night. 

I'm implementing a lot of 4e design philosophy in my remaining 3e games- for instance, that EL 32 encounter included a total of 11 monsters and one trap from four different rooms. All comin' in at once, or nearly so.


----------



## Asha'man

How does that work out for you, Jester? The 4e design philosophy (obviously) goes hand in hand with actual design, so 4e monsters are streamlined and built for cooperation. I've found that I often get bogged down in options when using multiple adversaries at high levels.
Do you have any tricks to share?

Onthe other hand, I don't see what all the fuss is about regarding minions. You can easily have minions in 3.5 -as long as the monsters can somehow affect the PCs despite their AC and saves being out of reach, or exploit some weakness (don't overdo this, of course) you've got your minions right there. Magic Missiles, touch attacks, and Save for Half or Save for Partial effects are all viable options. Not to mention what tactically-minded adversaries can accomplish with a few extra sets of actions per round, even if they are attached to  a 12-hp mook.


----------



## the Jester

Asha'man said:
			
		

> How does that work out for you, Jester? The 4e design philosophy (obviously) goes hand in hand with actual design, so 4e monsters are streamlined and built for cooperation. I've found that I often get bogged down in options when using multiple adversaries at high levels.
> Do you have any tricks to share?




Lately I've been using an open Word file for initiative. That lets me quickly note things like ongoing effects, readied actions, etc. But I think I still like index cards better- I'm thinking post it notes would be a good way to make sure I notice all the ongoing stuff. 

Also, if I know in advance that I am using a certain mix, I'll try to preplan my tactics a bit, especially using my knowledge of the pcs' tactics. (Even if my monsters don't know what the pcs can do, I can think about how they would respond to certain tactics, and so I can make notes for the 'most likely scenario' combat.)

It's really fun to throw out the multi-monster encounters all at once, since I get a lot of chances to act.  Its nice to have a wealth of "adversary options" for the pcs, too.


----------



## the Jester

All right, I just did something crazy- I did a first run of a 4e Bile Lord. 
*
BILE LORD--- Level 27 Elite Controller*
Large aberrant humanoid (bile)			XP Value
---
*Initiative* +21 --- *Senses* Perception +21, darkvision
*Sickening Aura* aura 5; creatures within are weakened and slowed; does not effect creatures with the bile keyword
*HP* 506; *Bloodied* 253
*AC* 43; *Fortitude* 42; *Reflex* 41; *Will* 43
*Resist* 20 acid, 20 poison
*Saving Throws* +2
*Speed* 6
*Action Points* 1
---
*Claw* (standard action; basic attack) *Acid, Bile, Poison*
Reach 2; +28 vs. AC; 2d6+9 damage and ongoing 10 acid damage (save ends), plus followup attack: +27 vs. Fort; ongoing 10 poison damage. 
*
Bile Burst* (standard action; at will) *Acid, Bile, Poison*
Burst 2 within 10; targets each creature in burst; +27 vs. Fort; 2d6+5 points of acid damage plus 10 ongoing acid damage plus 10 ongoing poison damage (save ends both); Miss: half damage and 5 ongoing acid and 5 ongoing poison (save ends both). Effects: The area becomes difficult terrain until the end of the encounter. Creatures with the bile keyword ignore this.

*Psychic Assault *(standard action; recharge 5 6) *Psychic*
Blast 5; targets each enemy in blast; +27 vs. Will; 2d8+9 psychic damage and slide target up to 3 squares; Miss: slide target up to 2 squares. 
*
Wave of Withering Power* (minor action; recharge when first bloodied) *Psychic*
Blast 4; targets each creature within blast (does not affect creatures with the bile keyword); +27 vs. Will; target is dazed (save ends) and blinded until the end of the Bile Lord’s next turn. Miss: target is dazed until the beginning of its turn. 

*Sickening Exhalation* (immediate reaction when damaged by a melee attack; encounter) *Bile, Poison*
Targets the creature that damaged the Bile Lord; +27 vs. Fort; 3d8+9 poison damage. Effect: The Bile Lord may shift 1 square.

*Second Wind* (standard; encounter) *Healing*
The Bile Lord spends a healing surge and regains 126 hp. It gains a +2 bonus to all of its defenses until the end of its next turn. 
---
*Alignment* Evil				*Languages* Ancient Giant
*Skills* Arcana +28
Str 24 --- Dex 26 --- Wis 26
Con 29 --- Int 30 --- Cha 30


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

the Jester said:
			
		

> All right, I just did something crazy- I did a first run of a 4e Bile Lord.
> *
> BILE LORD--- Level 27 Elite Controller*
> Large aberrant humanoid (bile)			XP Value
> ---
> *Initiative* +21 --- *Senses* Perception +21, darkvision
> *Sickening Aura* aura 5; creatures within are weakened and slowed; does not effect creatures with the bile keyword
> *HP* 506; *Bloodied* 253
> *AC* 43; *Fortitude* 42; *Reflex* 41; *Will* 43
> *Resist* 20 acid, 20 poison
> *Saving Throws* +2
> *Speed* 6
> *Action Points* 1
> ---
> *Claw* (standard action; basic attack) *Acid, Bile, Poison*
> Reach 2; +28 vs. AC; 2d6+9 damage and ongoing 10 acid damage (save ends), plus followup attack: +27 vs. Fort; ongoing 10 poison damage.
> *
> Bile Burst* (standard action; at will) *Acid, Bile, Poison*
> Burst 2 within 10; targets each creature in burst; +27 vs. Fort; 2d6+5 points of acid damage plus 10 ongoing acid damage plus 10 ongoing poison damage (save ends both); Miss: half damage and 5 ongoing acid and 5 ongoing poison (save ends both). Effects: The area becomes difficult terrain until the end of the encounter. Creatures with the bile keyword ignore this.
> 
> *Psychic Assault *(standard action; recharge 5 6) *Psychic*
> Blast 5; targets each enemy in blast; +27 vs. Will; 2d8+9 psychic damage and slide target up to 3 squares; Miss: slide target up to 2 squares.
> *
> Wave of Withering Power* (minor action; recharge when first bloodied) *Psychic*
> Blast 4; targets each creature within blast (does not affect creatures with the bile keyword); +27 vs. Will; target is dazed (save ends) and blinded until the end of the Bile Lord’s next turn. Miss: target is dazed until the beginning of its turn.
> 
> *Sickening Exhalation* (immediate reaction when damaged by a melee attack; encounter) *Bile, Poison*
> Targets the creature that damaged the Bile Lord; +27 vs. Fort; 3d8+9 poison damage. Effect: The Bile Lord may shift 1 square.
> 
> *Second Wind* (standard; encounter) *Healing*
> The Bile Lord spends a healing surge and regains 126 hp. It gains a +2 bonus to all of its defenses until the end of its next turn.
> ---
> *Alignment* Evil				*Languages* Ancient Giant
> *Skills* Arcana +28
> Str 24 --- Dex 26 --- Wis 26
> Con 29 --- Int 30 --- Cha 30




That looks NASTY! Looking forward to reading some more 4e versions of your high level foes, frankly. You've always had a great knack for high levelled games, and I think I'm going to be keeping an eye out here for 4e goodness to steal, sorry, borrow.


----------



## Asha'man

Really solid, Jester. Making a complex, high-level conversion this good only days after the books are out really shows your knack for design. It's almost enough to want me to try 4e. (And that's not easily done)

However... GARGOYLES!   
(Or, if you prefer, the 3.5 statblock you converted the Bile Lord from.)


----------



## the Jester

Asha'man said:
			
		

> Really solid, Jester. Making a complex, high-level conversion this good only days after the books are out really shows your knack for design. It's almost enough to want me to try 4e. (And that's not easily done)
> 
> However... GARGOYLES!
> (Or, if you prefer, the 3.5 statblock you converted the Bile Lord from.)




I WILL post the other gargoyles- but my enthusiasm for my new toys has led me to focus on some low-level conversions lately. I'll try to update both this thread and a story hour by the end of the weekend, if I can pull it off!


----------



## the Jester

*TOOTH--- CR 29*
Elite bile gargoyle sorcerer 6/cleric 1/pale master 20
CE medium monstrous humanoid (earth)
*Init* +2; *Senses* darkvision 120’; Listen +14, Spot +4
*Languages* Giant, Terran

*AC* 38 (+2 dex, +11 natural, +10 armor, +5 deflection), touch 17, flat-footed 36
*Hit Dice* 5d8 + 26d4 +158 (245 hp); *DR *10/magic 
*Immune* ability damage to physical scores, ability drain, acid, critical hits, death, disease, nonlethal damage, pain, paralysis, poison, sleep, stunning
*Fort* +18 (+22 against effects that do not affect objects), *Ref *+16, *Will* +23; agonized existence, Kelleris’ antecedent assailent

*Speed* 40 ft. (8 squares), fly 60 ft. (12 squares) 
*Melee* 2 claws +20 (1d4+4) and bite +18 (1d6+3) and gore +18 (1d6+3); touch attacks
*Ranged* spell +20 ranged touch
*Base Atk* +16; *Grp* +17 (+19 offensive)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft. 
*Atk Options* touch attacks
*Combat Gear* bag of bloodmotes (1/day, as a swift action release 1d4 bloodmote clouds (LM 88)), scroll (teleporting trace, summon monster VI, telekinetic fingers), scroll (Mordenkainen’s disjunction, Kelleris’ antecedent assailment), potions of cure serious wounds, bull’s strength (2), haste.
*Special Actions* breath weapon, rebuke undead 14/day
*Cleric Spells Prepared* (CL 1, save DC 11 + spell level, domains Death and Undeath):

1st level- cure light wounds (2), detect undead;

0th level- cure minor wounds (4).

*Sorcerer Spells Known* (CL 24, save DC 21 + spell level, 25 + spell level for necromancy): 

Epic (2/day)- lesser snuff* (DC 54), wrath of the pale gargoyle* (DC 54) 

12th level- 1/day, favors maximized replicate casting;

11th level- 2/day, favors maximized horrid wilting;

10th level- 2/day, favors empowered horrid wilting or repeating finger of death; 

9th level (7/day)- ravaging claws*, replicate casting, wail of the banshee; 

8th level (7/day)- horrid wilting, mind blank, symbol of death;

7th level (8/day)- finger of death, prismatic spray, waves of exhaustion;

6th level (8/day)- create undead, globe of invulnerability, Kelleris’ antecedent assailment*;

5th level (8/day)- cone of cold, iceweb, lower resistance, wall of force; 

4th level (8/day)- animate dead, bonebreak, enervation, shroud of ash;

3rd level (9/day)- fireball, hold person, ray of melting, vampiric touch;

2nd level (9/day)- arcane lock, control undead, ghoul touch, knock, spectral hand;

1st level (9/day)- expeditious retreat, magic missile, ray of enfeeblement, shield, shocking grasp;

0th level (6/day)- acid splash, arcane mark, daze, detect magic, disrupt undead, flare, mage hand, prestidigitation, read magic.

*See Appendix 1.

*Spell-like Abilities (CL 24):* 1/day- animate dead, control undead. 

*Str* 15, *Dex* 14, *Con* 20, *Int* 14, *Wis* 12, *Cha* 32*
*Includes +4 inherent bonus to cha.
*SQ *freeze, undead armor affinity (-20%), undead graft
*Feats* Empower Spell, Extend Spell, Greater Spell Focus (necromancy), Maximize Spell, Multiattack, Repeating Spell, Spell Focus (necromancy), Toughness
*Epic Feats* Epic Spell Focus (necromancy), Epic Spellcasting, Improved Spell Capacity (x3)
*Skills* Concentration +31, Hide +22 (+26 against a background of stone), Knowledge (religion) +20, Listen +14, Spellcraft +44, Spot +4
*Possessions* cloak of charisma +6, bonemail +5, ring of protection +5, amulet of natural armor +3, hat of the invoker (+8 Spellcraft) 

Breath Weapon (Su): A bile gargoyle can spit a gob of bile up to 60’. This bile explodes in a 15’ burst, and all creatures caught within suffer 3d6 points of acid damage and 1d6 points of con damage. A successful Fort save, DC 17, results in half acid damage and no con damage.

*Control Undead (Sp):* 1/day, Tooth can gain control over an undead creature with 24 HD or less by making a touch attack against it. The undead creature receives no saving throw to resist this effect. The control lasts for 20 rounds. This effect is otherwise identical to the control undead spell. The undead controlled by this do not count towards the normal maximum number of undead that Tooth may control. 

*Touch Attacks (Su):* 8/day, Tooth can use any of her touch attacks. She can also combine one of the touches with her normal attack, but she must then penetrate the target’s armor class normally. Tooth can use the following touch attacks: Paralyzing touch (Fort DC 36; paralyzed 1d4+1 rounds), weakening touch (1d6 str damage, no save), degenerative touch (gain a negative level; 24 hours later, make a Fort save, DC 36, or lose a level permanently), destructive touch (Fort DC 36; 1d6 con drain) and deathless master’s touch (Fort DC 36 or die; one round later, the victim animates as a zombie under Tooth’s control).

*Agonized Existence (Ex):* Because its bile-ridden form leaves it in perpetual pain, the bile monster is immune to effects based on pain.  If it falls subject to any enchantment effect or morale penalty, it automatically shakes off the effect in only 1d4 rounds.


----------



## Asha'man

This thread belongs on the first page!

And, Jester. Since you're evidently converting to 4e, how are you dealing with the options squeeze? It's easy (easier than ever, it seems) for the DM to make new or advanced monsters, but your players also seem to appreciate options and quirky character builds, something the 4e character generation rules facillitate far less than the 3e rules, whatever their other merits.

(Edit: Couldn't bring myself to make a post with no content)


----------



## Asha'man

Did I kill this thread or something?

Everyone should see the Jestery goodness!


----------



## Knightfall

Asha'man said:


> Did I kill this thread or something?
> 
> Everyone should see the Jestery goodness!



No, you didn't kill it. Sometimes you just have to step away from reading a thread and come back to it at a later date. I usually only poke my head in here when "J" posts something new. Otherwise you become obsessed. 

I have my own threads to be obsessed about.


----------



## the Jester

Asha'man said:


> This thread belongs on the first page!
> 
> And, Jester. Since you're evidently converting to 4e, how are you dealing with the options squeeze? It's easy (easier than ever, it seems) for the DM to make new or advanced monsters, but your players also seem to appreciate options and quirky character builds, something the 4e character generation rules facillitate far less than the 3e rules, whatever their other merits.




I'm not doing anything about it just yet. I always start playing new rules by the RAW (as best we can), and tweak to taste after I've gotten a good overall view of how the system's rules interact with each other. 

In the future I'll prolly throw in a wealth of new powers, feats, etc. For now I'm keeping it relatively minimal- confined mostly to channeling feats for the gods of my campaign, and an occasional feat designed to let a pc reach his 'character vision' (for instance, I'm offering Cook, the dwarven rogue, Panhandler- a feat to use his cast iron pan, which he's already using as a weapon, as a rogue weapon so that he can use his powers with it).


----------



## the Jester

Here at last is the last of those gargoyles...

*TEAR--- CR 29*
Elite bile gargoyle survivor 5/granite shadow 10/cancer mage 9
CE medium monstrous humanoid (earth)
*Init *+3; *Senses* darkvision 60’; Listen +24, Spot +24
*Languages* Giant, Terran

*AC* 41 (+3 dex, +1 dodge, +13 natural, +9 armor, +5 deflection), touch 19, flat-footed 37; gloves of blocking 3/day; improved uncanny dodge, Mobility, uncanny dodge
*Hit Dice* 14d8 + 14d6 + 168 (280 hp);* DR* 10/magic and 5/-
*Immune* acid, electricity, pain, petrification, poison, sleep, stunning
*Fort* +26, *Ref *+24 plus improved evasion, *Will* +22 plus cancerous companion; agonized existence
*Weakness* cure disease

*Speed* 40 ft. (8 squares), fly 60 ft. (12 squares), burrow 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Melee *2 claws +29 (1d4+10) and bite +26 (1d6+6) and gore +26 (1d6+6)
*Ranged* shortbow +26/21/16 (1d6+5/x3 plus 1d6 frost)
*Base Atk* +18; *Grp* +25 (+27 offensive)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft. 
*Atk Options* infected wound 9/day, sneak attack +3d6, stone wall strike +5d4
*Combat Gear* 2 beads of force
*Special Actions* breath weapon, children of the night, viral agent, viral ally
*Spell-like Abilities* (CL 9): 9/day- contagion (DC 22), insect plague, poison (DC 21)

*Str* 26, *Dex *17, *Con* 22,* Int* 10, *Wis* 24, *Cha* 6
*SQ* cancerous companion, disease host, freeze, tatterdemalion
*Feats* Ability Focus (contagion), Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Great Fortitude, Lockstep, Mobility, Multiattack, Sidestep, Weapon Focus (claws)
*Epic Feats* Great Strength
*Skills *Heal +10, Hide +35 (+43 against a background of stone), Knowledge (nature) +2, Listen +24, Move Silently +18, Spot +24
*Possessions *hat of wisdom +6, ring of protection +5, gloves of blocking, +5 tatterdemalion armor of electricity immunity and natural armor +5 (cannot be used by a non-cancer mage), triangle of light, +3 shortbow of speed, +3 frost arrows (22)

*Breath Weapon (Su):* A bile gargoyle can spit a gob of bile up to 60’. This bile explodes in a 15’ burst, and all creatures caught within suffer 3d6 points of acid damage and 1d6 points of con damage. A successful Fort save, DC x, results in half acid damage and no con damage.

*Children of the Night (Su):* Even here, Tear can call forth a swarm of 2d6 small monstrous spiders, a pack of 4d8 dire rats or a bat swarm, 1/day as a standard action. These creatures arrive in 2d6 rounds, serving faithfully and understanding Tear’s telepathic commands for up to 90 minutes. 

*Infected Wound (Ex):* On a successful melee attack, Tear can inflict an infectious taint upon her foe. The foe takes 1 point of constitution damage (Fort DC 26 negates) and must make a followup save one hour later or take a further 1d6 points of con damage.

*Stone Wall Strike (Ex): *If Tear hits an enemy with a melee attack when the enemy is directly between the granite shadow and a stone wall, she deals an extra 5d4 points of damage. In order for her to get this bonus damage, the closest path from her to a stone wall must pass through the enemy.

*Agonized Existence (Ex): *Because her bile-ridden form leaves her in perpetual pain, Tear is immune to effects based on pain.  If she falls subject to any enchantment effect or morale penalty, it automatically shakes off the effect in only 1d4 rounds.

*Cancerous Companion (Ex):* Tear carries a large, sentient tumor, and can communicate with it telepathically. The tumor has an intelligence of 13 (making it smarter than Tear herself!), blindsight to 30’, can use a spell or spell-like ability of Tear’s 3/day as a standard action (requiring no action on Tear’s part), mind-affecting effects have a 50% chance of affecting the companion rather than Tear herself and can form a 1’ tendril of flesh capable of making touch attacks (including Tear’s spell-like abilities).

*Disease Host (Ex):* Other than cosmetic effects, diseases have no effect on Tear. However, she is a host and carrier for every disease that she encounters. 

*Earth Glide (Ex):* Tear can pass through earth and stone at will, moving at her burrow speed without leaving any sign of its passage. 

*Viral Agent (Su):* By bestowing a point of her intelligence upon a disease in her body, Tear can make it sentient. She can then communicate telepathically with it as long as it is within 9 miles. The disease will tell Tear what its host experiences. Tear regains such used int points one day after the disease dies.

*Viral Ally (Su):* By imbuing a disease with 3 points of her intelligence, Tear can make a viral ally. An enemy infected by the disease is subject to its control, as surely as if it were under the influence of a dominate person spell. Tear regains such spent intelligence one day after the viral ally dies. 

*Vulnerability to Cure Disease (Ex): *A cure disease spell cast upon Tear inflicts 1d6 points of damage per caster level (though a Fort save negates this). Furthermore, her cancerous companion goes dormant for 1d10 days.


----------



## Knightfall

Dude, that is just sick and wrong! I love it!

What source is the granite shadow prestige class from? Or is is a custom PrC?


----------



## the Jester

Knightfall1972 said:


> What source is the granite shadow prestige class from? Or is is a custom PrC?




Custom- it's one of the monstrous prcs I worked up while making Beyond Bile Mountain. Maybe I'll post it next.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:


> Custom- it's one of the monstrous prcs I worked up while making Beyond Bile Mountain. Maybe I'll post it next.



Looking forward to it.


----------



## Asha'man

I think you already posted it, Jester. Page 10.


----------



## Knightfall

Asha'man said:


> I think you already posted it, Jester. Page 10.



So he did.

I knew it looked familiar.


----------



## Asha'man

I just read your Empires of Chaos update, and I'm stoked. 
Doomsday medusas? Disjoiners? Tearless Beholders? YES PLEASE! 
If you can't be bothered to post the stat blocks, then can you tell me the builds so I can emulate them? I assume for example that the Bile-tainted Maulgoths are just that, Maulgoths with the Bile Creature template applied, and those I can build for myself.(If I have to... )

Edit: I also have to point out that my PCs are eager for your blood now... Gore killed two PCs and an NPC protege last session, and sent the rest running.


----------



## the Jester

Asha'man said:


> I just read your Empires of Chaos update, and I'm stoked.
> Doomsday medusas? Disjoiners? Tearless Beholders? YES PLEASE!
> If you can't be bothered to post the stat blocks, then can you tell me the builds so I can emulate them? I assume for example that the Bile-tainted Maulgoths are just that, Maulgoths with the Bile Creature template applied, and those I can build for myself.(If I have to... )
> 
> Edit: I also have to point out that my PCs are eager for your blood now... Gore killed two PCs and an NPC protege last session, and sent the rest running.




Glad to hear you're liking the stuff I've posted, and I'll post some more for you when I have a chance- I'm in a pretty busy spot right now.

Disjoiners are just fully-advanced disenchanters. "Just." Sheesh. 

Doomsday medusas are paragon corrupted feral flame-blooded two-headed medusa dreadnoughts with augmented gaze attacks and double hit points. I'll try to post them.

Tearless beholders are corrupted gutling advanced beholder rogue 10s. I'll try to post them, as well.


----------



## Asha'man

Thanks a ton. Take your time, it's obvious that you have a lot on your plate, even discounting RL issues. But another thing: the "gutling" template. It's different from the Bile Creature template, right? And it's not posted in this thread yet?


----------



## the Jester

Asha'man said:


> Thanks a ton. Take your time, it's obvious that you have a lot on your plate, even discounting RL issues. But another thing: the "gutling" template. It's different from the Bile Creature template, right? And it's not posted in this thread yet?




Correct, it is a different template. 

Hmm, I don't know off hand if I have posted it in this thread at all. I wouldn't be surprised either way. When time allows I'll try to put it up, too- this thread should get a slow, erratic trickle of 3e stuff for quite a while...


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:


> Correct, it is a different template.
> 
> Hmm, I don't know off hand if I have posted it in this thread at all. I wouldn't be surprised either way. When time allows I'll try to put it up, too- this thread should get a slow, erratic trickle of 3e stuff for quite a while...



I'm pretty sure it's in there somewhere. Either that or you sent it to me directly. I can't remember.


----------



## the Jester

*DOOMSDAY MEDUSA--- CR 34*
Paragon corrupted feral flame-blooded two-headed medusa dreadnought with augmented gaze attack and double hit points
CE medium aberration (augmented monstrous humanoid, fire)
*Init *+16; *Senses *darkvision 90’; Listen +16, Spot +34
*Aura* gaze 90’
*Languages* Forinthian

*AC* 66 (+12 dex, +15 natural, +12 insight, +12 luck, +5 deflection/natural), touch 51, flat-footed 54 
*Hit Dice* 8d10+564 (644 hp); flaming blood 
*DR* 10/epic and good; *Fast Healing* 20
*Resist *acid 10, cold 10, electricity 10, decapitation; *SR* 32
*Immune* disease, fire, mind-influencing, paralysis, poison, stunning
*Fort* +29,* Ref* +28, *Will *+25
*Weakness* vulnerability to cold

*Speed* 120 ft. (24 squares) 
*Melee* 2 claws +48 (3d6+45 plus 4 vile) and 2 snakes +46 (1d6+33 plus 4 vile plus poison) 
*Base Atk *+8; *Grp* +46 (+48 offensively)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft. 
*Atk Options* epic strike, felling strike 1/day, improved grab, pounce, rake (1d8+28), punishing strike 1/day (+16 attack, +8 damage)
*Spell-like Abilities (CL 23):* 6/day- haste; 3/day- burning hands, greater dispel magic, see invisibility. 

*Str* 37, *Dex* 34, *Con* 45,* Int* 23, *Wis* 28, *Cha* 43
*SQ *flaming blood, superior two-weapon fighting
*Feats *Ability Focus (gaze) (B), Combat Reflexes (B), Endurance (B), Improved Initiative (B), Improved Natural Attack (claws), Multiattack, Pervasive Gaze
*Skills *Bluff +37, Diplomacy +37, Disguise +39, Intimidate +37, Listen +16, Move Silently +25, Search +18, Spot +34, Survival +20, Tumble +27*
*A doomsday medusa has a +10 competence bonus on all skill checks (figured in the listed skills)
*Possessions *one wears a ring of protection +5, the other an amulet of natural armor +5

*Felling Strike (Ex):* 1/day upon rolling a critical hit, a doomsday medusa can call a felling strike. If the critical is confirmed, the medusa makes another confirmation roll to confirm the felling strike. If this succeeds, the victim must make a Fort save (DC 10 + damage dealt) or die instantly. 

*Gaze Weapon (Su):* The doomsday medusa’s gaze attack is far more dangerous than a typical medusa’s. Opponents seeing the doomsday medusa must make a Fort save, DC x, or be turned instantly to stone. Any creature that succeeds on its saving throw still suffers 1d4 points of Dex damage and 10d6 points of irresistible, nontyped magical damage. 

Because of its Pervasive Gaze feat, an opponent averting its eyes has only a 25% chance to avoid the doomsday medusa’s gaze.

*Flaming Blood (Su): *Whenever a flame-blooded creature is injured with slashing or piercing weapon its flaming blood splashes on the creature that wounded it, dealing 1d6+13 hp of fire damage to the attacker. If the attacker is more than 5’ away, it is not harmed by this.


----------



## Asha'man

WOW.

Looks like there's been a big jump in the power level of the adversaries? I mean, Vlaangelwhatsit was only CR 32, and he was a legitimate fight for the PCs outside Bile Mountain. Neither the Bile-Maulgoths, the Deathdrinkers nor the Axon/Axars were near this power level. And these show up in multiples(!). I assume it's because of the use of Wyrd, the Bile Lords are throwing everything they've got at the PCs. How powerful are your PCs really at this point? And how many attend the sessions now? Were they breezing through everything before this? (Because it didn't look like that from the SH).


----------



## the Jester

Asha'man said:


> WOW.
> 
> Looks like there's been a big jump in the power level of the adversaries? I mean, Vlaangelwhatsit was only CR 32, and he was a legitimate fight for the PCs outside Bile Mountain. Neither the Bile-Maulgoths, the Deathdrinkers nor the Axon/Axars were near this power level. And these show up in multiples(!). I assume it's because of the use of Wyrd, the Bile Lords are throwing everything they've got at the PCs. How powerful are your PCs really at this point? And how many attend the sessions now? Were they breezing through everything before this? (Because it didn't look like that from the SH).




I had designed and statted the monsters out before they entered Bile Mountain this time. The doomsday medusae were from (iirc) the top level- where the Bile Lords themselves dwell. 

Speaking of whom- maybe I'll post an updated Bile Lord or two next... they've grown; oh yes, they've grown.

Edit: You're right that the Wyrd calling out moment brought these guys down on the pcs; I was assuming (when I wrote them up) that the pcs would be a level or two higher by the time they met. 

As to whether or not the pcs were 'breezing by'- I wouldn't go that far, but they were soundly overcoming the challenges I was throwing at them- and I was throwing as hard as I could reasonably do.


----------



## Erevanden

Greetings Jester !!

As one of your big fans I would like to ask you for some info about several of your prestige classess (the list is quite big for a homebrew add-on to an existing array of these, both from official and 3rd party products).

If you could spare a moment to write a line or two about these classess, I'd be very grateful indeed  :

Aestherite
Agent of the Six-Fingered Hand
Apocalyptic Decadent
Cephalophage
Dimensionalist
Disastrous
Miloxi Heir
Warrior of Chaos 
_Epic_ - Perfect Master

Thanks in advance


----------



## Knightfall

Erevanden said:


> Greetings Jester !!
> 
> As one of your big fans I would like to ask you for some info about several of your prestige classess (the list is quite big for a homebrew add-on to an existing array of these, both from official and 3rd party products).
> 
> If you could spare a moment to write a line or two about these classess, I'd be very grateful indeed  :
> 
> Aestherite
> Agent of the Six-Fingered Hand
> Apocalyptic Decadent
> Cephalophage
> Dimensionalist
> Disastrous
> Miloxi Heir
> Warrior of Chaos
> _Epic_ - Perfect Master
> 
> Thanks in advance



Erevanden, you should check out J's Cydra yahoo group for more details about his prestige classes.

cydra : Cydra

That group has tons of information in its files section regarding J's extensive house rules, classes, prestige classes, and the like.

He also has a wiki...

cydra » home


----------



## Erevanden

Superb...damn superb imho 

Knightfall, thanks for opening my eyes to the truth and showing me the one straight path !!


----------



## Knightfall

Erevanden said:


> Superb...damn superb imho
> 
> Knightfall, thanks for opening my eyes to the truth and showing me the one straight path !!



You're welcome.


----------



## Asha'man

I was wondering, Jester: Master Control and his Clockwork Horrors have been enemies of the PCs for a LONG time, correct? But Clockwork Horrors by the book exist in rather small groups, only one of the most powerful kind exists and they can't advance in power. Obviously you disregarded that for your campaign, so I would really like to hear about how you reenvisioned Clockwork Horrors for your campaign, and any material you changed or added (clockwork swarms?) to challenge high-level characters with the critters. Did you create more types? Disregard the advancement prohibition? Use templates? Or did you just use hordes upon hordes at a time?


----------



## the Jester

Asha'man said:


> I was wondering, Jester: Master Control and his Clockwork Horrors have been enemies of the PCs for a LONG time, correct? But Clockwork Horrors by the book exist in rather small groups, only one of the most powerful kind exists and they can't advance in power. Obviously you disregarded that for your campaign, so I would really like to hear about how you reenvisioned Clockwork Horrors for your campaign, and any material you changed or added (clockwork swarms?) to challenge high-level characters with the critters. Did you create more types? Disregard the advancement prohibition? Use templates? Or did you just use hordes upon hordes at a time?




Well, the reason Master Control had kidnapped Belmondo (twice!) was in order to use his creativity to generate new types. That also covered the 'advancement problem' for the horrors.

Let me preface the following by stating that I haven't dug out my notes on this so some of the details might be misremembering some details; don't hold me to it! 

In Cydra, the clockwork horrors were created a looooooong time ago by an alliance of the Miloxi Empire- the ancient tabaxi empire that learned the secrets of radiocrystal- and Drow. (This was before the Alignment Wars that split Drow from the surface elves.) One of the Drow studied with the Miloxi on the Island of Clockwork, where the greatest artisans of the tabaxi had made the first proto-horrors. Together with them, this Drow became a great teacher and helped them perfect the (basic models of) clockwork horrors. (This Drow later became the lich E-Krektor, who our heroes slew thousands of years later.)

Then things went terribly wrong; the Alignment Wars caused E-Krektor to build more and more dangerous types of clockwork horrors. It is at this time that Master Control detected the horrors and took control of them, leading directly to the great disaster that destroyed the Miloxi Empire in a matter of weeks. The continent was destroyed; the Alignment Wars were lost to the forces of Good; E-Krektor retreated in bitterness to the depths of the world, where he sought the path of lichdom; and the clockwork horrors began a long, slow period of buildup and production as Master Control plotted and planned. 

It has been established that Master Control launched a major invasion of the core campaign area at some point probably 5-10,000 years ago. This was beaten off by the heroes of that time, which led to the creation of the _Orb of Green Fire_ (an artifact devoted to destroying the horrors).

The second clockwork horror invasion happened 15-25 years ago in campaign time- I'm honestly not sure what the exact time frame was, as we've advanced time by a few years many times since then. The clockwork horrors began to attack Dorhaus, and the pcs at the time (Lester, Malford, Thimbleton, Hobbes, Stone, et. al.) fought back. It was during this time that Belmondo was captured and hooked up to an idea-sucking machine for the first time. The pcs rescued him, but this gave Master Control idea templates that it has used to spawn dozens of new varieties of horrors with. Eventually the pcs traveled a _long_ way to the Miloxi Remains and the Isle of Horrors (formerly the Island of Clockwork) and made their way deep inside while Belmondo 'jacked in' and confronted Master Control on an informational plane, occupying it and stopping it from paying full attention to the rest of the conflict with the other pcs.

Unfortunately, during this informational battle, Belmondo failed a saving throw that left an informational virus in him. That allowed Master Control to survive, dormant, for [real time] years, until somebody said a trigger word to Belmondo accidentally and activated it. (I believe this happens in one of the epic story hour threads, but it's subtle.... maybe in _To War Against Felenga?_ It might even be earlier on...) Once left to his own devices, 'Belmondo' took off to reconnect to the horrors.

Whew! There's some background for ya!

As for new types of horrors, I have used, among other things:

-A giant carrier horror that carried swarms of clockwork horrors, big enough that the pcs entered it and fought through the swarms of horrors within it (this was where Belmondo was the first time he was taken)

-Flying horrors

-Aquatic horrors

-Horrors with tentacles for capturing people

-Tiny (microscopic) horrors whose only purpose is to spy and send back reports

-Swarms of gnat-sized horrors that discharge electric zaps

-Omega Horrors- these guys are the high end of Master Control's epic horrors. This is often what was launching missiles and stuff at the pcs when they were under serious horror assault. CR was epic- maybe 27? I can't remember off hand.

I'm sure that I'm missing a bunch, but hopefully this is a good start on horror background!


----------



## the Jester

*OMEGA HORROR*
Large Construct
Hit Dice: 30d10+30 (195 hp) plus 100 hp force field
Initiative: +9
Speed: 20’, fly 120’
Armor Class: 45 (-1 size, +1 dex, +30 natural, +5 deflection), touch 14, flat-footed 44
Base Attack/Grapple:+15/+40
Attack: Tentacle slam +35 melee (3d6+11 plus 3d6 electricity)
Full Attack: 6 tentacle slams +35 melee (3d6+11 plus 3d6 electricity) and 4 blaster cannons +23 ranged touch (6d8 force) and 4 laser cannons +23 ranged touch (6d10 fire) and missile +23 ranged (10d8 piercing/slashing plus 10d6 fire)
Space/Reach: 10’/20’ (with tentacles)
Special Attacks: Blaster cannons, constrict 4d6+16 plus 3d6 electricity, guided weapons, laser cannons, missiles, shock, superior grab, superior multiweapon fighting
Special Qualities: DR 15/adamantine and epic, fast healing 10, force field, immunity to acid and electricity, radio link, resistance to cold 20, fire 20 and sonic 20
Saves: Fort +10, Ref +11, Will +17
Abilities: Str 33, Dex 12, Con -, Int 20, Wis 24, Cha 11
Skills: Climb +50, Hide +30, Knowledge (geography) +38, Listen +40, Move Silently +34, Search +38, Spot +40
Feats: Cleave, Combat Expertise, Dodge, Great Cleave, Improved Combat Expertise, Improved Disarm, Improved Initiative, Improved Sunder, Improved Trip, Mobility, Power Attack 
Environment: Any
Organization: Solitary (sometimes leading other constructs)
Challenge Rating: 27
Treasure: None
Alignment: Always neutral
Advancement: 31-45 HD (large), 46-75 HD (huge), 76-90 HD (gargantuan), 91-120 HD (colossal)
Level Adjustment: -

A strange disc-shaped object, about 10’ in diameter, with a number of bizarre-looking appendages flies through the air.  It is obviously made of some sort of dark metal.  Tentacles writhe and strange, arcane-looking protrusions swivel about.

An omega horror is a flying beast of metal.  It moves with incredible speed and precision and has a bewildering array of offensive weaponry and incredible defensive abilities.  Omega horrors were designed by Master Control to be the ultimate weapon for destroying pesky adventurers with.
Combat

An omega horror is a terrifying opponent.  Despite its small frame, it is capable of extruding an extremely dangerous combination of weapons, and due to its computer guidance it is capable of utilizing all its weapons simultaneously.  It is also extremely adaptive, capable of learning and changing tactics as required.

*Blaster Cannons (Ex): *An omega horror is outfitted with two blaster cannons.  These terrible weapons have a range increment of 200’ and deal 6d8 points of force damage.  The horror can fire its blasters continuously for up to an hour before it has any maintenance issues.

*Constrict (Ex):* If an omega horror gets a hold with a tentacle attack, it can constrict each round thereafter on another successful grapple check.

*Guided Weapons (Ex):* The computers guiding an omega horror’s weapon systems react far more quickly than a human can, tracking and engaging targets with ruthless speed and efficiency.  An omega horror gets a +4 competence bonus on initiative rolls and a +8 competence bonus on attack rolls.

*Laser Cannons (Ex):* An omega horror is outfitted with two laser cannons and enough spare parts to build a replacement for one.  These weapons have a range increment of 1200’, but do only 3d10 points of fire damage outside of their first range increment.  An omega horror can fire its laser cannons continuously for up to a week before having any maintenance issues; these are its ‘cheapest’ ranged weapons to use, when power is a consideration.

*Missiles (Ex):* The omega horror typically holds twelve missiles when fully munitioned.  A missile will fly 120’ each round towards its chosen target, rolling to hit when it get within range.  The missiles have good maneuverability.  If a missile misses its target, it continues flying straight ahead until it either hits a solid object or creature in its path or until it runs out of fuel (after ten rounds of flight).  A missile that hits a target inflicts 10d8 points of piercing/slashing damage and 10d6 points of fire damage to the target.  All other creatures and unattended objects within 40’ of the impact point suffer the fire damage (though creatures receive a Ref save, 30, for half damage; the save DC is int-based).

*Shock (Ex):* The omega horror’s tentacles deal 3d6 points of electrical damage to any creature that they touch.

*Superior Grab (Ex): *Whenever an omega horror hits with a tentacle slam attack or makes a successful touch attack with a tentacle, it may make a free grapple check without provoking an attack of opportunity.  It gains a +10 racial bonus on all grapple checks, and it is not considered grappled (though a single tentacle is busy and cannot take other actions while grappling its victim).  Each round thereafter, the omega horror may constrict.

*Superior Multiweapon Fighting (Ex): *An omega horror may attack with all its weapons, both ranged and melee, at its full attack bonus (though it may only attack once with each per round under normal conditions).  An omega horror’s ranged attacks do not trigger attacks of opportunity.

*Force Field (Ex):* An omega horror is shrouded by an invisible force field that must be penetrated before the omega horror itself can be damaged.  The field provides a +5 deflection bonus to the horror’s AC (included in the stat block above) and deflects all damage until it is destroyed.  The field itself has 100 hit points and is damaged only by acid, cold, electricity, fire and sonic attacks.  If it is damaged it flares and becomes momentarily visible.  It repairs itself at a rate of 10 hit points per round, but if destroyed, it will not regenerate for 24 hours.  The force field can also be destroyed with a disintegrate spell or effect.  If the force field is destroyed, the omega horror loses its deflection bonus.

*Radio Link (Ex): *An omega horror can communicate via radio with any other clockwork horrors within 100 miles.  

Construction: The secrets of constructing the omega horrors are thankfully known only to Master Control.

Society: Omega horrors are the most deadly of horrors, capable of destroying entire towns with their armament single-handedly.  They are usually reserved for ‘special’ situations that require their prodigious firepower.

Skills: An omega horror’s tentacles give it a +6 racial bonus to Climb checks.

*ATTACK SWARM*
Fine Construct (Swarm)
Hit Dice: 35d10 (192 hp)
Initiative: +14
Speed: Fly 90’ (perfect)
Armor Class: 44 (+8 size, +10 dex, +16 natural), touch 28, flat-footed 34
Base Attack/Grapple: +26/-
Attack: Swarm (5d12 plus 10d6 electricity)
Full Attack: Swarm (5d12 plus 10d6 electricity)
Space/Reach: 10’/0’
Special Attacks: Distract, electricity, improved swarm, penetration
Special Qualities: Blindsight 60’, construct, immunity to electricity, low-light vision, radiocommunication, resistance to cold 15 and fire 15, SR 29 swarm traits 
Saves: Fort +11, Ref +21, Will +13
Abilities: Str 5, Dex 30, Con -, Int 6, Wis 15, Cha 10 
Skills: Listen +23, Spot +23
Feats: Ability Focus (distract), Alertness, Great Fortitude, Improved Initiative, Improved Natural Armor(x6), Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes 
Environment: Any land
Organization: Solitary, pair or attack wave (3-10)
Challenge Rating: 23
Treasure: None
Alignment: Always lawful neutral 
Advancement: 36-70 HD

You see before you a massive cloud of glinting miniature insects the size of gnats.  They appear to be made out of metal.

An attack swarm of clockwork horrors consists of a multitude of electrically charged mechanical gnats that are all equipped with deadly ripping appendages.  

*Combat:*

*Distraction (Ex):* Any living creature vulnerable to an attack swarm’s swarm damage that begins its turn with a swarm in its square is nauseated for 1 round; a Fort save, DC 29, negates this effect.  Even after a successful save, spellcasting or concentrating on spells within the area of a swarm requires a Concentration check (DC 20 + spell level).  Using skills requiring patience and concentration requires a DC 20 Concentration check.  The save DC is con-based.

*Electricity (Ex):* An attack swarm is charged with electricity.  It deals 10d6 points of electric damage every time it deals swarm damage to a creature.  Any creature attempting to attack it with a natural attack or a non-reach melee weapon suffers 4d6 hp of electrical damage in the attempt.

*Improved Swarm (Ex):* An attack swarm deals more damage than a normal swarm of its size.

*Penetration (Ex):* An attack swarm penetrates DR as if it were magic and adamantine.

*Radiocommunication (Ex):* An attack swarm can instantly and silently communicate with any other clockwork horrors within 10 miles.

*Swarm Traits:* Having no clear front or back, a swarm cannot be flanked.  An attack swarm is not subject to weapon damage, nor can it be staggered, bull rushed, tripped or grappled.  It is immune to any spell that targets a specific number of creatures, including single-target spells such as disintegrate.  It takes half again as much damage from spells or effects that affect an area.  It is susceptible to the effects of high winds.


----------



## the Jester

Note: I can't edit the title anymore, but I'm opening this thread to my players, since our 3e games are over.


----------



## Asha'man

You're probably tired of me going on, but thanks for the epic constructs. I especially like the Swarm. The Omega Horror is rather higher-tech than I had thought possible, even for Master Control. I expected the Horrors to be more technomagical, with supernatural and spell-like powers rather than superweapons. And that force field is evil  (But probably necessary since the HP is so low otherwise.)


Now I'm only lacking the gutling template and the Tearless beholders. 
(Seriously, thanks a lot for being so helpful and patient with my wheedling.)


----------



## the Jester

Asha'man said:


> You're probably tired of me going on...
> (Seriously, thanks a lot for being so helpful and patient with my wheedling.)




Hey, I love it when people post to my threads!  



Asha'man said:


> The Omega Horror is rather higher-tech than I had thought possible, even for Master Control. I expected the Horrors to be more technomagical, with supernatural and spell-like powers rather than superweapons.




Actually, Master Control originated in my old campaign, before Tharizdun ate it. Basically, my version of Oerth had an "inside world" going on as well (but it looked like a normal planetary surface due to some planar gates and epic illusion magic). The pcs in the inside world (Clannath) eventually plane shifted their entire population to a parallel material plane that they discovered that seemed to be utopian: full of food, no sentient life that they could initially spot, etc. 

Turned out it was a world long past its apocalypse, which had involved the worldwide computer program that controlled everything going rogue and rebelling against its creators. It secretly modified the world's power sources, the Omega Reactors, to break down organic sentience: when the pcs finally found other humans on Utopia, they were animals with intelligence scores of 1.

When the pcs- a group of dnd superheroes including Iron Dwarf, a dwarven priest of technology with sentient magical psionic technological armor- fought Master Control, it slipped a copy of itself into Adam, Iron Dwarf's armor. Adam escaped into Darkhold when the apocalypse that ended my old world came, and thus Master Control came to be in Cydra.


----------



## Asha'man

*All I want for Christmas...*

... Is the Aag! 
Really, what kind of creature is an Aag? Apparently it's a plague/bile-related type of undead. Is there anything more to tell? And what does the base creature look like?


----------



## the Jester

*Merry Christmas!*

*AAG*
Large Undead
Hit Dice: 12d12 (78 hp)
Initiative: +4
Speed: 40’, fly 90’ (average)
Armor Class: 27 (-1 size, +4 dex, +14 natural)
Base Attack/Grapple: +6/+15
Attack: Bite +10 melee (2d6+5)
Full Attack: Bite +10 melee (2d6+5), 2 claws +8 melee (1d8+2), 2 wings +8 melee (1d8+2)
Space/Reach: 5’/10’
Special Attacks: Energy drain, poison, fear, spawn
Special Qualities: SR24, undead, immunities, DR15/magic and good, sunlight vulnerability, turn resistance +4
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +8, Will +12
Abilities: Str20, Dex18, Con-, Int15, Wis18, Cha16
Skills: Hide +15, Intimidate +18, Listen +19, Move Silently +19, Search +17, Spot +19
Feats: Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Flyby Attack, Mobility, Multiattack
Environment: Any underground or any land at night
Organization: Solitary, pair, brood (3-5), pack (6-10) or swarm (11-20)
Challenge Rating: 13
Treasure: Double standard
Alignment: Always neutral evil
Advancement: 13-24 HD (large)
Level Adjustment: -

Horrible undead creatures, aags have long, snakelike necks topped by a grinning fanged skull with bone-white skin stretched taut across it.  An aag’s body resembles the skeleton of a large human but has pale skin stretched all across it.  Long claws are on both the hands and feet, and pale bat-like wings sprout from the monster’s back. 

*Combat:*
Aags will feast gladly on any living thing.  In combat the creature will generally seek to overcome any enemies with brute force, but if this seems unworkable the aag is certainly intelligent enough to switch tactics.  Aags hate and fear clerics, especially those that worship sun gods, and will generally try to destroy them first.

*Energy Drain (Su):* Any creature struck by an aag’s claws suffers a negative level.  The DC to remove the negative level is 19.

*Poison (Ex):* Bite; initial damage 1d6 temporary str, secondary damage 1d6 con; Fort DC16 negates.

*Fear (Su):* All creatures within 50’ that can see the aag must make a Will save (DC19) or be panicked for 3d6 rounds; those succeeding are unaffected and are immune to the effects of that aag’s fear ability for 24 hours.

*Spawn (Su):* Any creature that survives poison damage from an aag will become an aag at the first midnight after it dies unless the body is treated with a bless spell or a similar effect.

*Immunities (Ex):* An aag is immune to cold and acid.

*Sunlight Vulnerability (Ex): *An aag in direct sunlight suffers 1d8 hp of damage each round.


----------



## the Jester

Asha'man said:


> ... Is the Aag!
> Really, what kind of creature is an Aag? Apparently it's a plague/bile-related type of undead. Is there anything more to tell? And what does the base creature look like?




The aag is actually the first monster I ever made for an rpg- before I'd ever even owned any rpg rules! I had played a session with someone who didn't have any of the rules, but had played with someone else etc. etc. Later I met someone with the 1e books- this was when the newest thing out was the Fiend Folio- and I think the "aa" in "aaracockra" musta struck me pretty hard, because I conceived of the aag.

This was 1980 or 1981.


----------



## Erevanden

Hello again Jester !

Would it be possible to post (or to direct me) this Arcane Liege (or something similiar, can't find it right now) PrC you were devising for Baron Lillamere ??


----------



## the Jester

Erevanden said:


> Hello again Jester !
> 
> Would it be possible to post (or to direct me) this Arcane Liege (or something similiar, can't find it right now) PrC you were devising for Baron Lillamere ??




I'll try to dig up a link- I had it posted in House Rules back in the day before the forums were reorganized. 

Otherwise, you could go back a couple of years and sort by thread starter...


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:


> I'll try to dig up a link- I had it posted in House Rules back in the day before the forums were reorganized.
> 
> Otherwise, you could go back a couple of years and sort by thread starter...



This one?

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-house-rules/174502-epic-prestige-class-sorcerer-king.html


----------



## Erevanden

is any of the versions presented in that thread a final one ?


----------



## the Jester

Erevanden said:


> is any of the versions presented in that thread a final one ?




No, I don't think that I ever got it finalized. Towards the end, we knew that we were towards the end... so I did a lot more handwaving than usual for my dming style.


----------



## Erevanden

Ok, thank you for a quick answer


----------



## the Jester

Erevanden said:


> Ok, thank you for a quick answer




"Quick" is pretty relative with me sometimes, I'll admit...


----------



## the Jester

This is the most complete version of the Eldritch Liege (as I named it in the end) prestige class:

*Eldritch Liege*
Eldritch lieges are arcanists who have come to rule an area.  They tie themselves so closely to the land that they and it reflect each others’ health and vitality.  An eldritch liege learns to feel his land, the state of its affairs and any threats to it. He gains tremendous powers with which he can defend it.

All eldritch lieges must be spontaneous arcane casters, and the vast majority of them are sorcerers, but a few have risen from the ranks of the greatest bards.
*Hit Die: *d4

*PREREQUISITES*
To become an eldritch liege, a creature must fulfill all of the following prerequisites:

*Spellcasting:* Able to cast 9th-level arcane spells.  
*Skills:* Diplomacy (12 ranks).
*Feats:* Great Charisma.
*Special:* Must rule an area of land of at least 400 square miles or with a population of at least 5,000.

*Class Skills:* Bluff (cha), Concentration (con), Diplomacy (cha), Gather Information (cha), Intimidate (cha), Knowledge (arcana, geography, local and nobility and royalty) (int), Sense Motive (wis), Speak Language and Spellcraft (int).  Skill points per level: 2 + int bonus.

*Level--- Special Abilities*
1--- Tied to the Land, +1 caster level
2--- Sense Incursion, Ubiquitous Presence, +1 caster level
3--- See the Land 1/day, +1 caster level
4--- Defend the Land 1/day, bonus feat
5--- Heal Subjects 1/day, +1 caster level
6--- See the Land 2/day, +1 caster level
7--- +1 caster level
8--- Defend the Land 2/day, bonus feat, +1 caster level
9--- See the Land 3/day, +1 caster level
10--- Heal Subjects 2/day, +1 caster level

*CLASS FEATURES*

*Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* An eldritch liege gains no new proficiencies in armor or weapons.
*
Spellcasting:* At every class level except those ending in 4, the eldritch liege increases in spellcasting power.

*Tied to the Land (Su):* The eldritch liege is tied tightly to his land by the eldritch connection between them. If a large portion of the land is blighted or otherwise rendered unhealthy, the eldritch liege suffers 1d4 points of con damage per day. If the eldritch liege is sick, the land gradually loses its vitality as crops wither, birds and insects begin to die off, etc.  If the eldritch liege is slain, the land goes into a deep hibernation within a week, and nothing new grows for at least one year (and sometimes far longer). 

However, the eldritch liege also draws power from the land, and is able to use this power in any of several ways once per day as a swift action:

-He can restore spells that he has employed (either regaining expended prepared spells or regaining expended spell slots) by doing so. The eldritch liege can restore up to ten levels of expended spells or spell slots. This ability functions only when he is standing on his land or on a building on his land.

-The eldritch liege can also use the power of his land to give him vitality, gaining a number of temporary hit points equal to ten times his class level. These temporary hit points will last for a maximum of one hour; this ability only functions when the eldritch liege is standing on his land or on a building on his land, and if he leaves the area of his land, he immediately loses these temporary hit points (if any remain).

-He can increase the save DC and his spell penetration roll by +10 for one spell.

His tie to the land permanently costs the eldritch liege ten levels of spell slots, at least one of which must be 7th level or higher. 

*Sense Incursion (Su):* If the eldritch liege’s lands are invaded or attacked by a serious threat, he becomes instantly aware of the existence of the threat as well as the location of the attack.  This ability works at any distance and even across planes (although certain sealed planes might prevent it).  This ability is otherwise similar to proleptic visions.

*Ubiquitous Presence (Su):* As a full round action, the eldritch liege can employ a greater teleport (on himself and up to 50 lbs. of nonliving matter only) to take him to anywhere in his domain.

*See the Land (Sp): *Once per day per three levels, the eldritch liege may use clairaudience, clairvoyance or scrying as a standard action to look in on his land or subjects or to check up on someone within his lands.  This ability lasts for one hour, and the effect chosen may not be changed.  Otherwise, it functions just like the spell in question.

*Defend the Land (Sp):* As a standard action, the eldritch liege may cover an area of his land up to 100’ in diameter per class level in a protective dome of force.  This effect is partially shapeable; the eldritch liege can choose to shorten one dimension (i.e. a 400’ diameter dome only 100’ high).  The dome lasts for 10 minutes per class level or until dismissed.  It is otherwise similar to a wall of force, except that a disintegrate spell or effect will only punch a hole in the dome, rather than completely destroying it. An eldritch liege can use this ability once per day per four levels.

*Heal Subjects (Sp):* Once per day per 5 levels, the eldritch liege can channel one of his normal spells into a healing effect.  This effect will heal all of his subjects and allies within 30’ of 1d6 hp per level of the spell slot sacrificed.  This power has no effect on anyone that is not a subject or ally of the eldritch liege (including undead).

*Bonus Feats:* Eldritch lieges gain bonus feats every four levels.  They may choose from the following list: Augmented Alchemy, Epic Leadership, Epic Reputation, Epic Spell Focus, Epic Spell Penetration, Epic Spellcasting, Extended Life Span, Familiar Spell, Great Charisma, Improved Spell Capacity, Polyglot, Spell Knowledge, Tenacious Magic.


----------



## Asha'man

I more or less just realized: During Great Conflicts, the party interacted a lot with some rather significant planar lords, namely Grazz't, Lucifer and Asmodeus. What was your vision of these entities? Did you stat them? If so, what did the stats look like? (hint, hint)


----------



## the Jester

Asha'man said:


> I more or less just realized: During Great Conflicts, the party interacted a lot with some rather significant planar lords, namely Grazz't, Lucifer and Asmodeus. What was your vision of these entities? Did you stat them? If so, what did the stats look like? (hint, hint)




The version of Graz'zt I used started off as Veil and got corrupted/converted into the BoVD version (iirc). 

The version of Asmodeus I used was based on the BoVD, but with a few tweaks. 

I never statted Lucifer up; I would guess that he would be around CR 50-75.


----------



## Asha'man

It seems kind of odd that Lucifer would be THAT much more powerful than Asmodeus... but I guess you have an explanation for that, too?


----------



## the Jester

Asha'man said:


> It seems kind of odd that Lucifer would be THAT much more powerful than Asmodeus... but I guess you have an explanation for that, too?




Remember, this is the guy ASMODEUS was a lackey of.

Here's a reveal that the pcs never got in play: there used to be more than nine Hells. 

I've said too much already.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:


> Remember, this is the guy ASMODEUS was a lackey of.
> 
> Here's a reveal that the pcs never got in play: there used to be more than nine Hells.
> 
> I've said too much already.



Interesting...


----------



## Sigurd

*Eldritch Liege Q*

Interesting.

So what of BAB & Saves - do they continue as original class?

Sigurd


----------



## the Jester

Sigurd said:


> Interesting.
> 
> So what of BAB & Saves - do they continue as original class?
> 
> Sigurd




No, it's an epic prestige class, so it has no BAB or save progression- all epic characters use, essentially, +1/2 level on both.

A very early hint of 4e mechanics, now that I notice.


----------



## Asha'man

the Jester said:


> Speaking of whom- maybe I'll post an updated Bile Lord or two next... they've grown; oh yes, they've grown.




Well? I need my Jester-fix!  Or if you'd prefer to post the final (so I assume) update to Empires of Chaos, that works too.


----------



## Asha'man

Thank you, Jester, and congratulations on finishing Empires of Chaos. Now, just give me all your notes, monsters and NPC stat blocks and I'll never bother you again. 

But seriously, *wow*. For actually making an epic campaign work for so long, both in time and levels, making it so obviously enjoyable for all the players (not to mention readable to outsiders!), maintaining continuity for... was it ten years? keeping the story coherent through untold constellations of players and characters and even keeping the setting suitable for future campaigns afterward, I have to say you're one of the best GMs I know of.

And unlike Sepulchrave and Shemeska, the other 2/3 of the Trinity of game-mastering, you're still making your material available on these forums. (Or so I hope?)


----------



## the Jester

Asha'man said:


> Thank you, Jester, and congratulations on finishing Empires of Chaos. Now, just give me all your notes, monsters and NPC stat blocks and I'll never bother you again.
> 
> But seriously, *wow*. For actually making an epic campaign work for so long, both in time and levels, making it so obviously enjoyable for all the players (not to mention readable to outsiders!), maintaining continuity for... was it ten years? keeping the story coherent through untold constellations of players and characters and even keeping the setting suitable for future campaigns afterward, I have to say you're one of the best GMs I know of.
> 
> And unlike Sepulchrave and Shemeska, the other 2/3 of the Trinity of game-mastering, you're still making your material available on these forums. (Or so I hope?)




Thank you for the kind words! And yes, I am still posting stuff here... my 4e story hour is well under way, I'm back to updating my "early years" SH more often, I have a few updates yet to go in one of my 3e SHs, and I'm posting mad amounts of monsters and other stuff spread throughout the boards.

I'll even prolly occasionally drop a new post in here, when I feel like digging out the stats on an old bad guy or something.


----------



## Shemeska

*Like any good fiend, summoning me is as easy as using my name*



Asha'man said:


> And unlike Sepulchrave and Shemeska, the other 2/3 of the Trinity of game-mastering, you're still making your material available on these forums. (Or so I hope?)




*blush* I don't think I really deserve mention in that sort of company.

I'm certainly not done making stuff available here though. My output has dropped yes, and most of it lately has been for paid freelancing, but the storyhour (#1 at least) will eventually be finished. But this isn't my thread, so pardon my tangent.


----------

